# October Rainbow Babies!!!



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies...

Been thinking about starting a thread since saturday when i found out i was pregnant but im very nervous!! After a previous loss and a year TTC again im a bag of nerves!!

Wondered if anyone fancies sharing the journey with me???:shrug:

EDD:

Fngrscrossed - October
cb1 - October :angel:
jennyanne83 - 1st October
EmptyInside - 2nd October
Taramarie x - 3rd October
Twinkie210 - 4th October
PommyMommy - 5th October
Madrid98 - 6th October :angel:
ellabear - 6th October :angel:
Katia-xO - 7th October
Tess.ie - 7/8th October
Meaggers - 7/8th October
rachelbubble - 10th October
Wookie130 - 11th October :angel:
Tweak0605 - 12th October
Beth30 - 15th / 21st October
wilfbown - 16th October
Islander - 17th October
cazi77 - 18th October
Hope4BFP - 19th October TWINS!!!!!
bumpyplease - 19th October
3xscharmer - 20-22nd October :angel:
mrs eire - 22nd October
Mom2mmcjg - 25th October
Gemaloobie - 26th October
sharonfruit - 27th October
paigeypoo - 28th October
Camlet - 30th October
lindblum - 31st October
debzie - 31st October :angel:
mamarosy - 31st October


----------



## Tweak0605

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hun!! 

SO glad you made this! I was thinking about doing it! All will be okay!!

For those who don't know me- I just found out I was pregnant after trying for 14months and 2 miscarriages. Just got beta results back and all looks good so far!! Praying this is our forever baby!!


----------



## rachelbubble

So glad youre here Amy!! We can do this!!

Oh yeah.....Ive just found out im pregnant after TTC for a year after a MC last January!! OH.......and my name is Louise (dont know where 'rachel' came from for my user name!! :haha:)

x x x

Oh.....and Amy, youre SOOOOO having twins with those numbers as 14dpo!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Tweak0605

I would love love love twins!!! So much!! All I want is one healthy baby, but 2 would be such a blessing for us!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Me too!! I know how much work twins can be BUT its double the trouble and double the love!! :baby::baby:

Do you have a due date yet???

I 'think' mines around 8/9th October!!


----------



## Tweak0605

FF gave me an EDD of October 12th! 10 days before my birthday!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! I'd like to join too. I've got my BFP last Friday. I'm cautiously pregnant after 2 losses (last one in August) and my due date is 6th of October. I think it may change once I have the scan but we'll see.

So nice to have a thread like this for all of us PAL.


----------



## Tweak0605

Yayyyyyyyyy!!! Love that you're on here too M!!


----------



## Tess.ie

Can i join in too please?
Im Lizzie, due Oct 7 or 8, had MC last August so hoping that everything goes perfectly this time. 
October seems such a long time away, I'm counting down instead to end of March/April when I leave the first tri!!! :)
Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone here x


----------



## ellabear

hello!!!!!!!!! 

my names belle, FF gave me a due date of 6th october but the dr gave me 9th of october, so i guess we will see!!!!!

im so nervous though and just want to fast forward to when im 12 week already!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

High ladies, I have been waiting for an October thread to pop up (I wanted to start one, but wasn't sure if it was too early). 

My name is Stacie. I am pregnant with #2 after an early loss in August. My due date is October 4th, but if all goes well I suspect I will have a September baby. I had my quant hcg and progesterone done here are the results, I disagree with the O date FF gave me, I think I O'd one day later so I put both dop numbers down:

10/11dpo: hcg 30 prog 31.4
12/13dpo: hcg 138 
16/17dpo: hcg 1200 prog 39

I am on progesterone supplements because of a history of low progesterone. My Dr. was happy with these test results, and I have an early U/S scheduled Feb 20th.


----------



## Madrid98

Nice to see so many of us with October babies. I hope this journey will be full of good news.

Amy I'm starting to think you're having twins too based on your numbers. How exciting!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome ladies!! So glad to have you all here to share this journey with us. It will be exciting, yet scary and nerve wracking at times!

Stacie - I'm on progesterone supplements too. Doc didn't want to put me on them, but after my begging and saying it would make me feel 10x better, he agreed to put me on them. It's the reason I think I m/c'd twice before, so I want to do everything possible to keep this baby.

M - Definitely would LOVE twins. But I've been reading it could go either way. Imagine our surprise in 2 1/2 weeks to see 2 on an ultrasound?! Holy crap, I'd be in shock but ecstatic!


----------



## rachelbubble

Madrid98 said:


> Hi! I'd like to join too. I've got my BFP last Friday. I'm cautiously pregnant after 2 losses (last one in August) and my due date is 6th of October. I think it may change once I have the scan but we'll see.
> 
> So nice to have a thread like this for all of us PAL.

Yay!! Glad youve joined!! Were all at a VERY similar stage so this'll be great to go through together!!


Tess.ie said:


> Can i join in too please?
> Im Lizzie, due Oct 7 or 8, had MC last August so hoping that everything goes perfectly this time.
> October seems such a long time away, I'm counting down instead to end of March/April when I leave the first tri!!! :)
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone here x

Welcome!! I know what you mean....Im trying to think as far as October but can only see March/April!! Fx'd for us all!! x x 



ellabear said:


> hello!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my names belle, FF gave me a due date of 6th october but the dr gave me 9th of october, so i guess we will see!!!!!
> 
> im so nervous though and just want to fast forward to when im 12 week already!!!!!!!

Yay Belle!! Glad youve come as well.....we can share all our nervousness and anxiety together!!! Lets keep each other strong!!! x x


Twinkie210 said:


> High ladies, I have been waiting for an October thread to pop up (I wanted to start one, but wasn't sure if it was too early).
> 
> My name is Stacie. I am pregnant with #2 after an early loss in August. My due date is October 4th, but if all goes well I suspect I will have a September baby. I had my quant hcg and progesterone done here are the results, I disagree with the O date FF gave me, I think I O'd one day later so I put both dop numbers down:
> 
> 10/11dpo: hcg 30 prog 31.4
> 12/13dpo: hcg 138
> 16/17dpo: hcg 1200 prog 39
> 
> I am on progesterone supplements because of a history of low progesterone. My Dr. was happy with these test results, and I have an early U/S scheduled Feb 20th.

Hi and welcome Stacie!! Great numbers for 16/17dpo!! I wish i could get my bloods done but here it doesnt seem to happen until i see the midwife at 8 weeks!! Im praying so so hard that i make it that far!! I think im going to book a private scan as i think getting and waiting until 12 weeks will kill me!!! x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

So happy thats theres so many of us in this group and were literally due within a week of each other!! Yay!!

Just want to share my tests from yesterday and today.... very pleased with the digi 2-3weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## rachelbubble

Ahhhhh didnt work.... TRY again....
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1024.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## rachelbubble

So what are everyones symptoms at the moment???

Mine - exhausted, sore and full boobs, heavyness done there. I have had some minor backache and have lost my appetite especially in the mornings!!! Bit of spotting when i wipe, but i know this can be normal so im trying to now pay it too much attention especially when my symptoms are so much stronger than last time!! x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Ahahaha!! I took the same tests this morning!

FRER and digi at 15DPO - we don't have the cool '2-3' thingy with the digi's like you guys have

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0070.jpg

The only symptoms I have are exhaustion and heavy sometimes sore boobs. And cramping. I'm praying the symptoms come soon. I know it sounds weird, but I really want some m/s or something since I didn't have that with either of my other pregnancies!


----------



## rachelbubble

Amy you are soooooo ahving twins!!! Your FRER is as strong as mine and im 3 days ahead of you!!! Ha!! Go you!!!

I REALLY REALLY wanting morning sickness!! Ha!! :haha: Weird eh?? Think itll put my mind at rest if im throwing up everyday!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Madrid98

If you're getting 2-3 before 5wks that shows your numbers are increasing too! Well done Louise!

I have another digi saved for the 8th of Feb with the hope I'll get a 3+. I don't want to spend more money on digi's.

I've been having backache and some cramps (every other day or so). My bbs are quite sensitive, I notice particularly when I go to bed as I like to sleep on my tummy and it's already getting uncomfortable. Ms's started a few days back. That's it for me!

By the way I forgot to mention, my name is Esther.:blush:


----------



## Tweak0605

rachelbubble said:


> Amy you are soooooo ahving twins!!! Your FRER is as strong as mine and im 3 days ahead of you!!! Ha!! Go you!!!
> 
> I REALLY REALLY wanting morning sickness!! Ha!! :haha: Weird eh?? Think itll put my mind at rest if im throwing up everyday!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hahaha! I noticed the same thing between my FRER and yours! You never know!!!

It would definitely put my mind at ease if I was puking everyday!


----------



## rachelbubble

Madrid98 said:


> If you're getting 2-3 before 5wks that shows your numbers are increasing too! Well done Louise!
> 
> I have another digi saved for the 8th of Feb with the hope I'll get a 3+. I don't want to spend more money on digi's.
> 
> I've been having backache and some cramps (every other day or so). My bbs are quite sensitive, I notice particularly when I go to bed as I like to sleep on my tummy and it's already getting uncomfortable. Ms's started a few days back. That's it for me!
> 
> By the way I forgot to mention, my name is Esther.:blush:

Thanks hun....ive got 3 more digi's. Gonna do one next Thurs and then i dont know when....ive been stocking up for a year!! :haha: My boobs hurt more at night as well, i take my bra off and its like 'OUCH'!! x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Tweak0605 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Amy you are soooooo ahving twins!!! Your FRER is as strong as mine and im 3 days ahead of you!!! Ha!! Go you!!!
> 
> I REALLY REALLY wanting morning sickness!! Ha!! :haha: Weird eh?? Think itll put my mind at rest if im throwing up everyday!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hahaha! I noticed the same thing between my FRER and yours! You never know!!!
> 
> It would definitely put my mind at ease if I was puking everyday!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: When you testing again???

I wish you guys over there had the digi's with the conception indicator as i reckon yours would be 3+ already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Madrid98 said:


> If you're getting 2-3 before 5wks that shows your numbers are increasing too! Well done Louise!
> 
> I have another digi saved for the 8th of Feb with the hope I'll get a 3+. I don't want to spend more money on digi's.
> 
> I've been having backache and some cramps (every other day or so). My bbs are quite sensitive, I notice particularly when I go to bed as I like to sleep on my tummy and it's already getting uncomfortable. Ms's started a few days back. That's it for me!
> 
> By the way I forgot to mention, my name is Esther.:blush:

It's so awesome knowing your name now!!! :haha: Glad you got some good symptoms going on!! 



rachelbubble said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Amy you are soooooo ahving twins!!! Your FRER is as strong as mine and im 3 days ahead of you!!! Ha!! Go you!!!
> 
> I REALLY REALLY wanting morning sickness!! Ha!! :haha: Weird eh?? Think itll put my mind at rest if im throwing up everyday!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hahaha! I noticed the same thing between my FRER and yours! You never know!!!
> 
> It would definitely put my mind at ease if I was puking everyday!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: When you testing again???
> 
> I wish you guys over there had the digi's with the conception indicator as i reckon yours would be 3+ already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm not gonna test again. It's too much stress for me. That's the first time I've tested since Tuesday morning. Wayyy easier for me to enjoy this pregnancy not thinking about the lines and such. 

HAHA!! If it was at 3+ already, I'd be freakin' out a bit! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Glad to hear I am not the only one who took a bunch of tests! I took one with FMU at 10dpo and got a faint positive then another that afternoon and it got darker then one the next 3 days, LOL. By 13dpo the test line was as dark as the control line so I quit taking them. I took a roti at 10dpo and of still said not pregnant, I have another roti and frer, but i refuse to take them since my hormone levels are in the thousands now.


----------



## wookie130

May I join you ladies? I'm 33, and had a missed miscarriage (at 10 weeks) and D&C back in July. DH and I have been trying to conceive ever since, with no luck. We tried chartin, the CBFM, preseed, softcups, etc. Nothing. In December, we sought help from my OB/gyn, and after taking the 21 day progesterone test, it was determined I had low progesterone, and wasn't ovulating strongly enough. This was my first cycle on Clomid, 50 mg, on days 3-7, and it shot my progesterone up to 18.92, on 7 days after my surge!

Well, Thursday evening I got my bfp, on 13 dpo! I went in to have my first beta levels checked, and my second beta blood drawn tomorrow. We'll see if that hcg is rising sufficiently, and if it is, they'll book me for an early scan somewhere around the 7th or 8th week mark. I've got everything crossed that this will be our rainbow baby!

My due date is October 11th!

Best of luck to all of us. Let's try to hold our nerves together, and remain positive!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome wookie!! You'll find that most of us have used one thing or another to help us get our BFPs.

Good luck with the test results!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Twinkie210 said:


> Glad to hear I am not the only one who took a bunch of tests! I took one with FMU at 10dpo and got a faint positive then another that afternoon and it got darker then one the next 3 days, LOL. By 13dpo the test line was as dark as the control line so I quit taking them. I took a roti at 10dpo and of still said not pregnant, I have another roti and frer, but i refuse to take them since my hormone levels are in the thousands now.

Ha ive been doing loads but i think im drawing a line now!! Digi next saturday to hopefully see 3+ and then thats it for me!! Id love to know what my hormone levels are! x x


wookie130 said:


> May I join you ladies? I'm 33, and had a missed miscarriage (at 10 weeks) and D&C back in July. DH and I have been trying to conceive ever since, with no luck. We tried chartin, the CBFM, preseed, softcups, etc. Nothing. In December, we sought help from my OB/gyn, and after taking the 21 day progesterone test, it was determined I had low progesterone, and wasn't ovulating strongly enough. This was my first cycle on Clomid, 50 mg, on days 3-7, and it shot my progesterone up to 18.92, on 7 days after my surge!
> 
> Well, Thursday evening I got my bfp, on 13 dpo! I went in to have my first beta levels checked, and my second beta blood drawn tomorrow. We'll see if that hcg is rising sufficiently, and if it is, they'll book me for an early scan somewhere around the 7th or 8th week mark. I've got everything crossed that this will be our rainbow baby!
> 
> My due date is October 11th!
> 
> Best of luck to all of us. Let's try to hold our nerves together, and remain positive!

Welcome hun!! Im so sorry for your loss! :hugs: Hopefully this is a fresh start for us all and we'll all have our October rainbows!!! Ive taken soy, omega 3, royal jelly, preseed, folic acid.... this cycle!! HA!! I was beginning to rattle with all the pills!!! :haha: It feels very strange just taking pregnacare plus now and thats it!!! 
Yep...definate aim of this group is to keep us all calm and positive! Not easy but if we stick together we can do this!!!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## ellabear

i know what you mean about wanting ms!!!!!!!! i havent felt it at all and it is concerning me!!!!! when does it "normally" start, i know everyone is different but is that like an average time for MS to start??? like i dont want to be sick but i just have s few symptoms besides sore and full boobs!!!!!!!!

so is getting a second beta test pretty standard in you countries???? because my dr wasnt going to give me one, i had to push for it.


----------



## Madrid98

ellabear you should expect ms to start around 6wks into the pregnancy so it's still early for us hun!! Relax!

Regarding the tests, in the uk they don't do any tests until you are about 8-9wks and you have the antenatal appointment at the hospital.


----------



## Twinkie210

Ellabear- it depends on the reason your Dr is doing the betas. Mine did serial betas to make sure the pregnancy was progressing normally, but if the Dr was just checking for pregnancy he may only do one.

I am having very few symptoms too and it is freaking me out. I had a couple waves of nausea last week and that was it. My boobs are not sore at all, but they weren't sore with my pregnancy with DS either, and I read they often are less sore in subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome wookie :flower: Good luck with the 2nd beta, hope it comes back nice and strong! 

Ella - Like Stacie, my doctor did 2 blood draws to make sure the pregnancy was progressing normally. He would have done 2 more this week, to make sure it was still going well, but I told him if he didn't think we needed to do that, I'm fine with the way things are going right now. 

Was having waves of MS last night, but it's so sporadic, I'm thinking nothing of it. Maybe just ate something that didn't agree with me.


----------



## rachelbubble

Im having such a bad day today ladies!! Im so low....i keep comparing everything to last time and im absolutely terrified!!

I spotted right from implantation last time until MC at 8 weeks and again this time im spotting right from implantation!! Im sat here sobbing!! I feel like history is repeating itself!

Sorry to put a downer on this thread just need to let it out x x


----------



## Madrid98

Louise why don't go to the gp tomorrow and try to get blood tests for progesterone levels? It sounds as your levels may be too low and that's why you're spotting. Don't feel bad about telling us. We are here to support each other. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

rachelbubble said:


> Im having such a bad day today ladies!! Im so low....i keep comparing everything to last time and im absolutely terrified!!
> 
> I spotted right from implantation last time until MC at 8 weeks and again this time im spotting right from implantation!! Im sat here sobbing!! I feel like history is repeating itself!
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on this thread just need to let it out x x

Positive thoughts! I am kind of feeling the same way. I don't feel pregnant and I am terrified that I will go to my U/S and see an empty sac again. I know my test results were good, but I am still terrified.


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks ladies!!

I hate this PAL esp. when i seem to be going through the same things!

Ive decided im off to the doc tomorrow... need to as least push for a few more tests or an early scan!!! Sooo sooo worried!! x x


----------



## Madrid98

I know it isn't easy but you need to relax. At the moment there's nothing you can do so wait until tomorrow and see what the docs say. I guess it could be the progesterone because you're having the same symptom as those with a low one. If it's that is easy to fix to relax.


----------



## rachelbubble

Madrid98 said:


> I know it isn't easy but you need to relax. At the moment there's nothing you can do so wait until tomorrow and see what the docs say. I guess it could be the progesterone because you're having the same symptom as those with a low one. If it's that is easy to fix to relax.

Thanks hun!! Im already in bed so early night for me tonight and a fresh day of PMA and the docs tomorrow!! 

Thanks for your support hun!! I really really didnt want to get people thinking about MCs through my worries! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I promise ill be upbeat again tomorrow x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Don't worry Louise!! We all think about it at least once a day if not once each hour. This is what mc's do to us. But we have to keep positive and wait for whatever is meant to happen! Can't wait to hear what your doc says!! :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Louise, I'm so so so so glad you're going to the docs tomorrow. I really think it might have something to do with low progesterone. Definitely push for the progesterone checks again, and ask your numbers. Not sure if he gave them to you last time or not. 

Hoping you feel better tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Hii *waves* can i come in?

Pregnant straight after a mc and due around the 7th Oct but dates will most likely change after a scan in a few weeks. Going out of my mind with crazy right now!!

Good luck to rachelbubble, just read the rest of the thread.. :dust: xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Katia :flower: Sorry about your loss, but that's awesome you caught it again so fast! I know I'm going crazy waiting for my first ultrasound, just trying to find ways to pass the time quickly!


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) so glad it was so fast, it took over 3 years to get the first one!!

I went for one last week and it was very vague, wouldn't measure anything - told me it could be a gestational sac or "just some fluid" - erm thanks for that! :|

Going for another on the 17th, hoping to see a little more :) it's taking soo long to get here.. Have you gone private for a scan? x


----------



## Tweak0605

Nope, I'm in the States, so my doctor is giving me an early ultrasound to make sure things are going well. He said we'd have one at 6 weeks, but I scheduled it a little later, so I'll be 6w4d. Hoping we can see the heartbeat at that one!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah fingers crossed! I'll be between 6-7 weeks at my next one :) x


----------



## wookie130

I'm sad to report that my hcg levels have dropped, from 55 to 21, and a miscarriage is imminent. Please prayer for me, as we're absolutely gutted right now.


----------



## Katia-xO

wookie130 said:


> I'm sad to report that my hcg levels have dropped, from 55 to 21, and a miscarriage is imminent. Please prayer for me, as we're absolutely gutted right now.

So sorry to hear :( :hugs: x


----------



## Madrid98

wookie130 said:


> I'm sad to report that my hcg levels have dropped, from 55 to 21, and a miscarriage is imminent. Please prayer for me, as we're absolutely gutted right now.

So sorry wookie!! You'll be definitely in my prayers!


----------



## Madrid98

Any news from you Louise?


----------



## rachelbubble

wookie130 said:


> I'm sad to report that my hcg levels have dropped, from 55 to 21, and a miscarriage is imminent. Please prayer for me, as we're absolutely gutted right now.

So sorry wookie x x 

Massive hugs x x x :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies...

Well i feel better!!! Been to see the doctor and i was literally on the verge of tears when chatting about the previous miscarriage and how similar this one is!! I spoke about progesterone testing again but he said they cant give you anything if it is low anyway (Thats not right is it?????-I know some of you ladies have been given something!!!) He couldnt do anything today but if im still spotting in a week (when ill be 6 weeks) he'll refer me to EPADS straight away where ill be scanned and have a few regular check ups!! He also said that 'if' this one ends in a MC (which it WONT please god!!!!!) he'll refer me for testing!! He didnt seem overly concerned about the spotting but understood why i was!!

So now i wait...... BUT im so much more positive knowing were getting help either way!! So now the spotting can fuck off and ill be soooo chilled!! :haha:


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Ladies! I'm Meagan (waves) 
I'm so excited to be a part of this, but like most of you very nervous as well. 
The dates for me look like October 7 or 8th although we don't know for sure until the ultrasound.

Anyone know how to make the nerves better or the days faster?!


----------



## ellabear

louise: im so happy your feeling better and that the dr didnt think it was too much cause for concern!!!!!!!!!! woohoo we are apple seeds!!!!!!!

Hi meaggers!!!!!! if you find a way to make the days go faster lease let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellabear

wookie130 said:


> I'm sad to report that my hcg levels have dropped, from 55 to 21, and a miscarriage is imminent. Please prayer for me, as we're absolutely gutted right now.

im so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome meagan!!

Louise nice to hear it went well!:hugs:

Feeling so sick since yesterday!!!! I'm in bed as I write this. Not going to work for sure!


----------



## Twinkie210

rachelbubble said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Well i feel better!!! Been to see the doctor and i was literally on the verge of tears when chatting about the previous miscarriage and how similar this one is!! I spoke about progesterone testing again but he said they cant give you anything if it is low anyway (Thats not right is it?????-I know some of you ladies have been given something!!!) He couldnt do anything today but if im still spotting in a week (when ill be 6 weeks) he'll refer me to EPADS straight away where ill be scanned and have a few regular check ups!! He also said that 'if' this one ends in a MC (which it WONT please god!!!!!) he'll refer me for testing!! He didnt seem overly concerned about the spotting but understood why i was!!
> 
> So now i wait...... BUT im so much more positive knowing were getting help either way!! So now the spotting can fuck off and ill be soooo chilled!! :haha:

First of all, in the U.S. some docotors give progesterone supplements to women with low progesterone. It is kind of conteversial as to whether or not it actually helps, but pretty much my Dr. says it can't hurt! 

I wanted to let you know about my day yesterday. I woke up with some spotting. Called my Dr. and they got me in. Well I actually saw the Nurse Practitioner. She checked my cervix and said it is closed and she wasn't concerned about the spotting, that it can be normal. She got me in for an U/S, because she thought we might see a heartbeat (I knew it was too soon but didn't argue with her). Well we didn't see a heartbeat, but I did see a perfect gestational sac and yolk sac, which is more than I saw last pregnancy. I go for a repeat U/S in 2 weeks where I will hopefully see a baby with a nice strong heartbeat.


----------



## ellabear

oh im so sorry about the spotting but im glad the NP doesn't think its anything to be concerned about, its great you saw the gestational sac and yolk sac!!!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi all! How's everyone feeling today? 

I started spotting a little yesterday and today as well, but my 3rd set of betas came back for yesterday (about 22 dpo) and they went from 846 to 3,019 in less than 72 hours! YAY! I guess it's just that time for spotting right now for a few of us. 

Twinkie- It's so excited that you saw a healthy little sac and yolk! I bet you can't wait for the HB. I know I'm countin down till ultra-sound day! 

Wookie- I'm so sorry to hear that. I will be praying for you. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say you are in our thoughts.


----------



## cb1

Hi, can I join you ladies :flower:

I was posting in the September group as my due date based on LMP was 30th Sept, but we just had our first scan today at the EPAU and they could only see a sac and yolk, which would put me around the 5 week mark. I'm not too worried (at the moment...) as I didn't get my BFP until a few days after AF was due, so it could be that I just ovulated late this cycle. Anyway I have a re-scan booked on the 22nd, so should know where we are after that.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome cb1!!! Hope you'll enjoy sharing the journey with us!

Meaggers are you keeping well hydrated? If you aren't drinking that may be the reason for the spotting. Nice to hear the results were great!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi CB! Welcome! :)

Madrid- I've been drowning myself in water. LOL The progesterone was making me cramp so I thought maybe if I drank more then I wouldn't cramp as much. So starting about 3 days ago I filled up a GIANT water bottle with my daily amount of water just to make sure I am getting enough and HOLY COW that's a lot of water!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi ladies, I'd like to join!! Due aroundabout the 20-22 October. 1 healthy DD and 5 miscarriages (DD was inbetween miscarriages) the last m/c was in December. This was my first clomid cycle! 

Twinkie - Hey, think you and I have hung out before lol!! Okay, I know we have!! Good to see ya again, hope everything is going good in your pregnancy!


----------



## Twinkie210

3xscharmer said:


> Hi ladies, I'd like to join!! Due aroundabout the 20-22 October. 1 healthy DD and 5 miscarriages (DD was inbetween miscarriages) the last m/c was in December. This was my first clomid cycle!
> 
> Twinkie - Hey, think you and I have hung out before lol!! Okay, I know we have!! Good to see ya again, hope everything is going good in your pregnancy!

We have spoke before! Glad to see you got another BFP!!! How are you feeling? You have been through so much!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks, feeling okay, only 10 dpo so really early. have had a few bouts of morning sickness, headaches, cramps and dizziness but it's really on and off right now! Hope my symptoms get stronger!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome 3xcharmer!!

Meaggers glad to hear you're keeping up with the water. I find it a bit difficult sometimes but the passed few days as I've been having the flu I've drunk as much as I could.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for the warm welcomes yall - I can say I totally feel you on the water though, my problem isn't getting it in, it's the getting it out every 10 minutes lol!!


----------



## Tweak0605

wookie - I'm so sorry hun :( My thoughts are with you :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower: 

I'm almost 5 weeks pregnant! I can't believe it! So close to that 2nd hurdle I have to get over! Eek!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Finally read through this thread - So sorry Wookie, Praying for you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I finally feel brave enough to post here. I have had 4xm/c's. 1mmc, 1 ectopic, 1 chemical and 1 m/c in the last year!!! I tested again yesterday at 14dpo and got a fab line on the FRER and a 2-3 on the digi. This is something I never got with my ectopic, chemical and m/c so I felt a bit calmer yesterday. I am under the specialists in Liverpool as they were investigating my m/c's when I fell pregnant so my scans will be down they for the 1st 12 weeks. I have my 1st appt on monday 20th Feb. I'm going on holiday for a week tomorrow so hoping it helps take my mind off things for a bit. The only problem is that its a skiing holiday - i'll have to be careful ha ha. 

I think I will be due 18th October. Nice to meet you all xxx


----------



## ellabear

hello cazi and charmer!!!!!!!! :hi:

yeah ive been smashing the water as well, its been pretty easy though because im always so thirsty!!!!! but im a little worried that im needing to wee alot less than i was the last few weeks, but i guess that my body just next the extra water :shrug:

ive got my dr appointment tomorrow, im getting my second beta results that were taking last friday, im excited to get them but its also annoying that i had to wait so long to get them. i want to not worry any more but its almost like i feel if i stop worrying than something bad will happen, which is soooooooo silly i know!!!!!


----------



## ellabear

oh and hello cb aswell!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi cazi!! So glad to see you on here!!! 

Good luck with the appt ella!!!! Hope the results come back awesome!! :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hope everyone who has an upcoming appt gets good news!!


----------



## cb1

Hi, how is everyone today? I'm sooooooooo tired, I'm working from home and have just had a 2 hour nap :sleep: I feel like could sleep for a month!


----------



## Twinkie210

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks, feeling okay, only 10 dpo so really early. have had a few bouts of morning sickness, headaches, cramps and dizziness but it's really on and off right now! Hope my symptoms get stronger!
> 
> How are you feeling?

It took awhile for my symptoms to come full force, but right now I am just feeling kind of sick most of the day and sleeping alot! I think I have been averaging 12 hrs of sleep a day!


----------



## Meaggers

I know how you feel. I would sleep all day if I could.


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm very tired and nauseous!! And very emotional, crying at the stupidest things the past couple of days :( I hate this feeling and so does my OH the poor bugger.. Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Taramarie x

Hey peeps Tara here, also 'HOPEFULLY' due in October (3rd by my reckoning) 

My story in a nut shell story is as follows: Tx'd due to spina bifida,hydro & arnold ch 2 @ 20weeks in November 2011 - had a beautiful baby girl Tilly-Ann who lived for 2 whole hours & it was magical....... And am now 7 weeks pregnant. . . . With my 1st scan due this Monday the 13th ----- AM BRICKING IT!!! xx


----------



## Taramarie x

Have i just completely just posted in the wrong place??????? OOOoooops ` sorry if so!!


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think so Tara. Welcome to our thread!! We've all suffered losses & are due in October. So sorry about your loss & congrats on your bfp too!! My appt is the 14th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Casi so nice to see you here too! 

I'm very tired as I write this. I could easily sleep & it's only 18:50. Lol


----------



## ellabear

Taramarie x said:


> Hey peeps Tara here, also 'HOPEFULLY' due in October (3rd by my reckoning)
> 
> My story in a nut shell story is as follows: Tx'd due to spina bifida,hydro & arnold ch 2 @ 20weeks in November 2011 - had a beautiful baby girl Tilly-Ann who lived for 2 whole hours & it was magical....... And am now 7 weeks pregnant. . . . With my 1st scan due this Monday the 13th ----- AM BRICKING IT!!! xx

hello!!!!!

im sorry about your loss:hugs:

good luck with the appointment!!!


----------



## Taramarie x

Awwww thank you - will let you know how goes!! 
Being seen @ a Jessops children's hospital in Sheffield throughout this time, so hopefully IF there is to be anything a miss it will be detected ALOT earlier?? 

Fingers crossed for Monday I'm just praying its a viable pregnancy up to now - Baby steps ey ladies ~ 'baby steps!' Good Luck to you all also xx


----------



## cb1

This is how I feel :sleep::sleep::sleep::sick::sick::sick::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

What is everyone up to at the weekend? I'm planning on taking it easy, and getting as much sleeps as I can, which probably won't be that much with a toddler running riot! I'll just have to try and persuade DH that he needs to have some "father / son" time whist I get some quality duvet time...


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! I'm not feeling so tired, it's more the ms. It started yesterday and it's been non stop so I'm very pleased.

I plan on study as my exams are next week starting Monday. Hope you'll have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## ellabear

oh im getting really concerned, i haven't felt sick at all, in fact i used to feel more nauseous BEFORE i was pregnant.


----------



## MightyMom

Hi all. BFP last week, still haven't had the courage to get a scan at the doctor's office. My LMC puts my due date at October 2nd. We'll see what the first u/s says. I'm so nervous!!

I haven't told anyone (besides hubby) yet. Anyone else afraid to spill the beans? Afraid that you will m/c again?


----------



## cb1

Hi Ella, I wouldn't worry too much, some women don't get morning sickness at all - besides it's still early days, plenty of time for it to kick in yet!

Empty inside, congratulations on your BFP! It looks like you and I both have toddlers the same age! Other than DH my sister knows (for moral support) and I've told a couple of people at work so they know I need to take it a bit easy over the next few weeks (also incase I have another mc - I won't have too much explaining to do if I need to take time off)

Xx


----------



## ellabear

hi!!!! 

yeah we definitely arent telling anyone till 12 weeks, im sooooooooo nervous about it.


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies....

Sorry ive not posted for a while....been struggling a little with PAL! Its so hard isnt it ladies!!! Im trying to think positively but im scared stiff!!

Tiredness is killing me....i could sleep for 12 hours and then still need more!! Week off work this week so hopefully will get some rest!!

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies.....right im gonna update the first page....if i miss anyone please let me know x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Ella - I haven't had any m/s since my 1-2 day bout last week. I'm praying it starts up again soon!

EmptyInside - We've told a few people; close friends who know what we've been through, and have been there for us through it all. But we're waiting to tell family until a little later. _Maybe_ tell my parents after the 1st ultrasound on Feb. 21st, if everything comes back good. Not sure about that though, still so scared. 

Louise - I slept for 11 hours last night, and it felt so damn good! :haha: Although, I was driving to get my car worked on, and felt like I could go back to bed. No energy is my big symptom - I didn't even take care of the non-refrigerated groceries last night; they're still sitting on the floor outside the kitchen! :haha:

Hope everyone else is well, and welcome to the new ladies :flower: I'm struggling with the PAL thing too sometimes. Only symptoms are tiredness and sore boobs. I woke up in the middle of the night, and turned on my stomach and it hurt to lay on them. They seem to be worse at night, then in the morning. 5w2d tomorrow, and that's when we lost our 2nd angel. Praying I can get over that hurdle...


----------



## Twinkie210

Good morning ladies! Nausea and tiredness are still my main symptoms. My boobs are slightly sore and definately bigger and I am really constipated. For those of you with no symptoms, mine really didn't get strong until this week, and with my son I had no symptoms at all, so there is a wide range of normal, try not to worry. PAL is extremely hard, but it will be so worth it when we are holding our babies in 8 months!


----------



## cazi77

hi all feeling really nervous at the moment that its all goin to go wrong. I still dont really have any symptoms I have slightly sore bb's and even that can be off and on. I'm finding PAL really hard at the min and could even go as far as i'm hating it :-(
This worry i driving me insane!! Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Islander

Can I join?we were ttc for 3 months then at my 12 week scan in October I found out I'd had a MMC so I had an ERPC, tried for another 3 cycles and just got my BFP-due 17th October...very excited but also very nervous...


----------



## rachelbubble

Islander said:


> Can I join?we were ttc for 3 months then at my 12 week scan in October I found out I'd had a MMC so I had an ERPC, tried for another 3 cycles and just got my BFP-due 17th October...very excited but also very nervous...

Hi hun and welcome!! :flower:

Sorry about your loss....were all in the same boat here so we can do this together!!

How you feeling???


----------



## Islander

het, thanks :) im feeling good, some nausea and tender boobs but ok really...also pretty tired.im so happy but also terrified....


----------



## rachelbubble

Islander said:


> het, thanks :) im feeling good, some nausea and tender boobs but ok really...also pretty tired.im so happy but also terrified....

Thats exactly how i feel...im over the moon but absolutely terrified!!! Just wanna get to 12 weeks and then ill feel like i can relax a little!! x


----------



## Tweak0605

cazi77 said:


> hi all feeling really nervous at the moment that its all goin to go wrong. I still dont really have any symptoms I have slightly sore bb's and even that can be off and on. I'm finding PAL really hard at the min and could even go as far as i'm hating it :-(
> This worry i driving me insane!! Hope everyone else is well xx

I'm sorry hun :hugs: PAL is so so hard. I have good days and bad days. This morning when I woke up, my boobs barely hurt. And they've been pretty sore for the past few days. They're gettin' that way now, but I was starting to get nervous. It's an up and down roller coaster, take it one day at a time :hugs:



Islander said:


> Can I join?we were ttc for 3 months then at my 12 week scan in October I found out I'd had a MMC so I had an ERPC, tried for another 3 cycles and just got my BFP-due 17th October...very excited but also very nervous...




Islander said:


> het, thanks :) im feeling good, some nausea and tender boobs but ok really...also pretty tired.im so happy but also terrified....

Welcome! :flower: Glad you got some symptoms going on!


----------



## rachelbubble

cazi77 said:


> hi all feeling really nervous at the moment that its all goin to go wrong. I still dont really have any symptoms I have slightly sore bb's and even that can be off and on. I'm finding PAL really hard at the min and could even go as far as i'm hating it :-(
> This worry i driving me insane!! Hope everyone else is well xx

Chin up!! I had a day like that yesterday but have managed to wake up feeling a little more positive today!! PAL is so so hard and for me it feels like an impossible uphill climb but all we can do is take it one day at a time and that'll eventually take us to 12 weeks and onwards :hugs: x x


----------



## cb1

Congratulations on your bfp islander, and welcome on board!

It sounds like we're all having a bit of an emotional roller coaster ride with this. I just feel like I'm in limbo until my next scan on the 22nd (should be 7+1 now by LMP but could only see sac and yolk at last scan, so fingers crossed it's just that I ov'd late...)

One thing that I've found helps me is reading all the positive scan results from everyone else, it all helps keep the PMA going! Has anyone got a scan or appointment booked for this week?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I wanna join too!
Just got my :bfp: after 3 consecutive miscarriages. Sticky bean, sticky bean, sticky bean, come on sticky bean! My due date is October 25th. 
I got my first bloodwork done today, should have the results tomorrow. Can't wait, hoping for good numbers!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Why hello there, ladies! :)

I would love to join your group please. I had an ectopic pregnancy back in November and had to have the pregnancy and my left fallopian tube removed in December. It was devastating, to say the least. My hubby and I are very blessed to be pregnant again after the first AF. So here I am, trying not to freak myself out and drive myself crazy with ectopic this, and ectopic that. 

My 14 DPO beta was 253 mIU. Last time, with the ectopic, my beta for 13/14 DPO was only 5.74 mIU! I will always remember that number. Weird. I'm now waiting on my 16 DPO beta results (34/35 hours after the first one). Hopefully it doubled!

EDD based on ovulation is October 17, 2012. Stick, baby, stick!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to post an update. Went to ob today and measured 6 weeks which is great news, but no hb detected yet. Should I be worried? 

Also, I was diagnosed with a SCH. I'm not sure what the size is or even really what to expect. Dr said I have a 50/50 shot and put me on bed rest. Only problem is I have to go to work or I won't get paid. It's a very small business and I spend most of my time sitting at a desk. I also live on the second floor! Has anyone experienced a sch or maybe have any advice? I'm very worried.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My SCH was small and shrinking with my last pregnancy. No need for bed-rest. Talk to your boss, tell them what's going on and see if they can make accommodations for you. Perhaps you can be in a semi-upright position and still be on the computer? Also talk to your doctor more in depth about the bed rest. Do you need to lay flat or can you be sitting with feet up? Is walking up and down a flight of stairs twice a day to go to work okay? You don't want to do anything to risk the life of your baby, but I understand needing to make money too. Communication will be key here.


----------



## ellabear

Meaggers said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just wanted to post an update. Went to ob today and measured 6 weeks which is great news, but no hb detected yet. Should I be worried?
> 
> Also, I was diagnosed with a SCH. I'm not sure what the size is or even really what to expect. Dr said I have a 50/50 shot and put me on bed rest. Only problem is I have to go to work or I won't get paid. It's a very small business and I spend most of my time sitting at a desk. I also live on the second floor! Has anyone experienced a sch or maybe have any advice? I'm very worried.

hi meaggers, i dont know anything about SCH but dont worry yet about not seeing HB because my dr specifically didnt want me going for a scan at 6 weeks because of the possibility of not seeing a HB yet, i hope everything else works out for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a scan at 5+4 and all I saw was a gestational sac and yolk sac, no fetal pole or heartbeat. The U/S tech said that it was perfectly normal for that range not to see a heartbeat. (I should also say that I ovulate a few days later than normal, so if you go by conception I was only 5+1), she said a few days can make a world of difference on an early U/S.


----------



## Madrid98

I had my scan today & hearing about your experiences just made my day!! Doc thinks I'm 6wks, the scan was external & we saw the sac & a bit of something else. She was finding it hard to capture on the screen. So I'm back next thursday for a second one to confirm either way.
Happy so far!


----------



## Islander

i just saw my gp and shes gonna send me for an early scan...just got to wait or mt appt :)


----------



## Madrid98

I'll advise you to get one around 7wks so the youcan see something properly & aren't left in limbo.


----------



## christina1612

Hi Ladies

Can i join too? I am 5 weeks pregnant after MMC Dec 2011, so happy to be pregnant again and I'm counting down the weeks till I hit 12 weeks!!!

Im due 16th October 2012 with my first child, anyone else due this day?

x


----------



## cazi77

Hello to all the new people joining the group.

Meggers did they see a yolk sac? I think to see anything at 6 weeks is good.

Christina I am due 17th-18th so close xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Seems like the moment we get pregnant with our rainbow babies we are looking toward that 12 week mark.:haha: I know I am.


----------



## cazi77

i cannot wait to get out of 1st tri - it seems soooooo far away at the moment!!


----------



## Meaggers

.


----------



## Meaggers

Welcome all of you new faces! :) I just love this group- you ladies are absolutely wonderful! Morning sickness looks to be starting (I'm thinking it's a good sign). I woke up this morning so nauseated that I didn't even want to move. :sick:

We did see the embryo. Everything was in it's place. I'm saying lots and lots of prayers. I talked to my boss this morning- He seemed fairly understanding. I'm sitting at a desk with my feet propped up and not moving much (I brought someone in to do all the moving for me haha). 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY! <3:flower:


----------



## Madrid98

We also saw something that she thought was the embryo. We are even meaggers. when is your next scan?

I think this proves to all of you that there's no point getting a scan before 6wks+. The stress isn't worth the two or more extra days wait.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Wow, so many new faces since I've been on here! Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on those BFP's!

AFM - I've been feeling down in the dumps lately, so I've been staying away as to not depress everyone else, aside from being tired and a few cramps, I have no symptoms...I had some symptoms ight before I found out I was pg but that could have been the clomid. Uhh, yeah, waiting on that conveted 12 week mark, just so scared that I want make it that far.


----------



## Meaggers

Madrid- I completely agree, but I dont have the patience to wait after losing our last babe at 6 weeks. Im hoping to have another scan friday with a diff dr. I think I am going to change doctors.

Hi charmer, Im sorry to hear your so down in the dumps. Ive been feeling that way too especially since peace.of mind seems to be so hard to get this time around. We have to try and stay positive for our little beans. Hugs!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks meaggers and :hugs::hugs: to you too, it's just the not knowing that sucks:dohh::cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I feel a bit better. I got to talk to my nurse and get my lab results. I have four pages of numbers in front of me, about 20 different bottles of vitamins and 4 webpages up doing research. Let the craziness begin!:haha:

My CBC came back normal, except for signs of slight anemia. I'm usually very anemic so I'll take that as my iron supplements doing their job! :thumbup:

My Vitamin D level is only 17, severely deficient, which I don't understand since I've been taking 5,000 iu of D3 for the past few months. :nope:

My progesterone was 22.5, which is good, but that's because I've been taking progesterone suppositories from the moment I got my :bfp:

My HCG was only 39.9, but I was only 3 wk +4 so that's still in the "normal" range. 

I can't wait till tomorrow when I get my second set of HCG numbers. I'm praying they're over 100! When I talked to my nurse I told her I wanted my HCG checked weekly for awhile, my doc doesn't like to do that, he checks them twice and if they go up then he leaves them alone. But then I told her that last time the only reason we knew something was wrong was because my numbers didn't double at 7wks and I didn't want to have a MMC, I'd rather know. So she agreed and ordered weekly checks. :happydance:

I'm trying not to obsess, but I don't think I'm very successful at it. :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

Mom2 - Good luck with your HCG numbers tomorrow!

Charmer - I've definitely been feeling down lately. I feel like I'm just having this build up, only to get bad news at my scan next week. Hopefully we'll both get over this feeling soon :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yeah tweak, it really is just so crazy stressfull right now trying to figure out what's going to happen...wish I was clarivoyant lol!


----------



## ellabear

welcome to everyone new and congrats on the BFPs!!!!!!!!!

3xscharmer: yeah ive been feeling a bit sad about my lack of symptoms as well, no MS in sight, i was hoping to have some by now and its really worrying me :(

mom2mmcjg: thats awesome they are going to do weekly HCG tests!!!!!! i had to really push my dr to even do a second one, now im convinced somethings wrong but ill have no way of knowing:shrug::dohh:


----------



## Wilfbown

Hi ladies,
Can I join in please? Congratulations to you all on your BFPs :thumbup:
I'm just over 5 weeks along after a mmc in Sept 11 and a mc in Dec 11. It's been a bit of a rollercoaster so far, I've been on the recurrent mc thread last week as it looked like the same was happening again as I was bleeding but to mine and the dr's surprise, my hcg is going up fine; 16dpo 31, 18dpo 77, 21dpo 424!!:happydance: and the bleeding has stopped. Didn't know I was pregnant though until BFP on 16dpo as had a BFN on 13dpo and bleeding started on day after which I just thought was AF. Taking it easy now but quite relaxed considering...just keep running to the loo every 10 mins to check.
Christina - my EDD is the 16th October too. 
Keeping my fx'd for all of us xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

ellabear said:


> mom2mmcjg: thats awesome they are going to do weekly HCG tests!!!!!! i had to really push my dr to even do a second one, now im convinced somethings wrong but ill have no way of knowing:shrug::dohh:

Yes, I'm very happy about that. I wouldn't trade my doctor for anything. He puts the feelings and desires of his patients right up on the top of the list. I know he doesn't like to do a lot of HCG checks because sometimes they can lead to unnecessary fear, but in my case I'll feel alot more comfortable with them. 
I'm feeling good about getting my hcg checked again today. Took another test this morning, I think that makes 10 now:haha:, line is definitely darker and I got a positive result on the internet cheapies that have been showing negative, even yesterday. So I can't wait to get those results. :happydance:


----------



## 3xscharmer

ella - Seems like we are all down lately - just part of the way things are for gals like us, it's sad that m/c takes away the excitment and joy, we are all robbed of what should be the happiest times of our lives...sad really.

Mom2mm - I have a doctor like that who goes above and beyond and were I to call her right now, they would get me in for my betas, but I am choosing not too, I am going to wait a while to even make an appt. Not knowing what's going on sucks, but some of my pregnancies have been normal until the 6-7 week mark...so I'm waiting until at least 8 weeks and if I have a normal ultrasound at 8 weeks then hopefully I'll carry, that's what happend with DD anyway!

AFM - I had to get some of those stupid answer lab strip tests...and the test line is darker than the control line! But I'm trying not to get too excited about it b/c I'm not really sure about those tests, ordered some frer's and they should be here on Friday when I'm about 19dpo!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all just thought i'd drop in and say hi. The sick feeling has started for me. it started 3days ago feel soooo sick when I wake up then have to force breakfast down then feel sick for an hour after The sicky feeling then comes and goes throughout the day. BBs very painful at the moment. 5 days until my 1st appt getting a bit nervous now xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I am on Cloud 9 right now! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Got my second HCG level, came back at 141.5, that's more than tripled in two days! :wohoo:
I went shopping for a new bra today and when I was trying it on I realized my boobs hurt. I did a little happy dance right there in the dressing room! :happydance:
Only after a loss would you be happy when your boobs hurt. :haha:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats mom2mmc - so happy your betas are so high...twins lol!! Are you going to be getting more betas?

Cazi - I'm jelous you already have morning sickness...as bad as I had it with DD, I would still give anything to be that sick again!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, I'll be getting them checked weekly for the next 6 weeks. So happy my doctor agreed to do that, I just feel better knowing the numbers, plus that's how we found out there was a problem with my last pregnancy. My numbers didn't double at 7 weeks so we started doing ultrasounds and discovered baby wasn't developing and eventually died at 10 weeks. 
Doc already scheduled an early ultrasound for when I'm 7 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## Tweak0605

Cazi - Sooo jealous you're feeling sick!! No sick feeling for me here!! I would love it!!

Mom2 - Yay for awesome numbers!! :happydance:


----------



## cazi77

mom2 those numbers are fab!!!

I've felt sick most of today and it seems to be worse after food I thought it was ment to be better after food? BBs still very sore and i'm sooooo tired but that could be the 5 days of skiing i've just done. Only 1 day of my hols left :-( hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if i could join you? im 5 weeks tomorrow and this is my 5th pregnancy (4 MC in the last 12 months). I have been diagnosed with low AMH which means my ovarian reserve is low. (low egg quality and numbers apparently although 5 pregnancies in 12 months aint bad going lol). 

im taking pregnacare, and progesterone and praying for a sticky one this time!

had a bit of a nightmare today and i got booked in at the GP and found out that my early pregnancy unit no longer does early scans for RMC people, so unless im bleeding i wont get a scan. Not impressed!! Especially as research shows that regular scans and a bit more care in early pregnancy when you have history of mc and are obviously a bit nervous can really help! i cried on my doc shoulder and she has booked me in for some blood draws starting Monday so at least im getting something! 

Looking forward to this journey with you ladies!


----------



## cazi77

Hi bumpy and welcome. Thats awful about not doing scans as you say a bit of reassurance helps a lot. Its good you are getting bloods done tho how are you feeling? xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi Cazi,

you enjoying your holiday?

yeah im ok just annoyed about that!

Very sore boobies but think the progesterone does that! also feeling a little sicky in the mornings but nothing major yet.

Bring on the symptoms!

how is everyone today?


----------



## Twinkie210

mom2- great numbers! they are very similar to how mine were doubling (mine went from 30 to 130 in 48 hrs). 

AFM- morning sickness has set in! LOL Whoever named it morning sickness was sorely mistaken, because mine lasts all day long! My boobs are getting bigger too and are now sore to the touch. While I hate feeling like crap all day, it is kind of reassuring at the same time. 4 more days until my U/S where we will hopefully see a little bean with a heartbeat!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!! Wow theres loads of us PAL October babies now :happydance:

Welcome to all the new ladies, think ive managed to add you all to the first page!

Spent ages catching up, so pleased to see that everyone is doing well!! Lets keep the PMA going!!

So how are everyones symptoms at the moment??

Im so tired, feel like ive hit a brick wall today! Headachey and sore!! Also look like im 6 months pregnant due to bloating - Does anyone else have this??? :shrug:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Feeling a bit nauseous today. I think my body said, "Oh, your 4 weeks now. We should be nauseous." LOL


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Feeling a bit nauseous today. I think my body said, "Oh, your 4 weeks now. We should be nauseous." LOL

:haha: Ive had a little bit but not much!! Would LOVE fully blown MS to reassure me!! x


----------



## 3xscharmer

twinkie - sorry you are feeling sick...but still wish it was me lol!!

Bumpy - Hello again! 

mom2 - That's very similiar to what happened my last pregnancy, went in at 8 weeks and baby was measuring 6 weeks with very faint HB, finally at about 9w6d the HB stopped and it took until I was 11 weeks to m/c, I wanted to do it naturally and I will never do that agian! DH has agreed with me as he was so scared b/c it put me in labor for 2 hours and was pure HELL...anyway, just wanted to let you know that I could sympathize with you on that, which is why I'm waiting until my 8 week appt and if all is on track then it should be viable...least that's what my history dictates!

Rachel - I'm right there with you honey, if I'm not bending over the toilet puking my guts out then I just am not happy lol!!

AFM - I had one of those "wow, was I just a little nauseas" moments today where I felt sick for like 30 seconds...hope it picks up! Really hope these next few weeks fly by and we all have healthy rainbow babies!! I personally would like healthy twins! I know it's crazy but my next sucessfull pregnancie will be my last and I would love to be able to have 2 more but don't think I could emotionally/physically survive 2 more pregnancies so the next one is it for me...I was on clomid so it's not too far fetched lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

rachelbubble said:


> Hi ladies!! Wow theres loads of us PAL October babies now :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, think ive managed to add you all to the first page!
> 
> Spent ages catching up, so pleased to see that everyone is doing well!! Lets keep the PMA going!!
> 
> So how are everyones symptoms at the moment??
> 
> Im so tired, feel like ive hit a brick wall today! Headachey and sore!! Also look like im 6 months pregnant due to bloating - Does anyone else have this??? :shrug:

I am majorly bloated, I do look 4 months pregnant and I think I have gained 2lbs of water weight! I didn't have morning sickness with my last two pregnancies, so this is all new to me. I am hoping the next 5 weeks go by quickly. I don't mind feeling sick for this reason, but it will be nice to move into second tri and start feeling a little better!


----------



## Twinkie210

Charmer, I didn't really start feeling sick until about 5 weeks and at about 6 weeks the morning sickness really kicked in, so you have plenty of time LOL. My husband wants this to be our last, but I would really like 3. We only saw one sac at my U/S, so about 99% sure that there is just one in there for me!


----------



## Wilfbown

Aww, it sounds like everyone is doing well.
So far not a lot of sickness which is bothering me but boobs are massive and very bloated. Got super achey legs and the odd twinges in my hips and groin.
In all my preganancies I also get the strangest pain in my left ear as well! It goes as quick as it comes but I never have it any other time.
I feel different this time...hoping that's a good sign.
Bumpy - can't believe they don't refer for scan after RMC! My Dr said she wanted to wait and see what happens before she refers me for an early scan :shrug: so I've booked in for a private one for a week on Sat. Spoke to different Dr. today who asked if I'd been refered to EPU yet and said she'd refer me...the sooner the better! They won't continue doing my bloods though :cry: Pleased they're going to monitor yours for you. The reassurance will make all the difference.
She's also authorised me to see the midwife on Monday as normally you can't book in with her until at least 8 weeks xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> twinkie - sorry you are feeling sick...but still wish it was me lol!!
> 
> Bumpy - Hello again!
> 
> mom2 - That's very similiar to what happened my last pregnancy, went in at 8 weeks and baby was measuring 6 weeks with very faint HB, finally at about 9w6d the HB stopped and it took until I was 11 weeks to m/c, I wanted to do it naturally and I will never do that agian! DH has agreed with me as he was so scared b/c it put me in labor for 2 hours and was pure HELL...anyway, just wanted to let you know that I could sympathize with you on that, which is why I'm waiting until my 8 week appt and if all is on track then it should be viable...least that's what my history dictates!
> 
> Rachel - I'm right there with you honey, if I'm not bending over the toilet puking my guts out then I just am not happy lol!!
> 
> AFM - I had one of those "wow, was I just a little nauseas" moments today where I felt sick for like 30 seconds...hope it picks up! Really hope these next few weeks fly by and we all have healthy rainbow babies!! I personally would like healthy twins! I know it's crazy but my next sucessfull pregnancie will be my last and I would love to be able to have 2 more but don't think I could emotionally/physically survive 2 more pregnancies so the next one is it for me...I was on clomid so it's not too far fetched lol!

3Xs, I'm so sorry for your losses. It is devastating watching your baby die and then walking around with your dead baby in your womb. People would say, "I'm so sorry, I heard about your miscarriage." to which I would say, "Well, I actually haven't miscarried yet, my baby is just dead."
Harsh, I know. But that's how I felt. So hard. :wacko: I ended up having a D&C because I had no signs of miscarriage and couldn't stand it anymore. 

But now I'm grateful for the times I got to see my baby on the ultrasound and hear baby's heartbeat. I know I'll see all my babies in heaven, but I'm really praying that I'll get to hold this one here on earth.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Twinkie210 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Wow theres loads of us PAL October babies now :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, think ive managed to add you all to the first page!
> 
> Spent ages catching up, so pleased to see that everyone is doing well!! Lets keep the PMA going!!
> 
> So how are everyones symptoms at the moment??
> 
> Im so tired, feel like ive hit a brick wall today! Headachey and sore!! Also look like im 6 months pregnant due to bloating - Does anyone else have this??? :shrug:
> 
> I am majorly bloated, I do look 4 months pregnant and I think I have gained 2lbs of water weight! I didn't have morning sickness with my last two pregnancies, so this is all new to me. I am hoping the next 5 weeks go by quickly. I don't mind feeling sick for this reason, but it will be nice to move into second tri and start feeling a little better!Click to expand...


Me too! I can't believe I'm this bloated and my pants don't fit already. Always my first pregnancy symptom, pants don't fit must be pregnant. So unfair.


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Wow theres loads of us PAL October babies now :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, think ive managed to add you all to the first page!
> 
> Spent ages catching up, so pleased to see that everyone is doing well!! Lets keep the PMA going!!
> 
> So how are everyones symptoms at the moment??
> 
> Im so tired, feel like ive hit a brick wall today! Headachey and sore!! Also look like im 6 months pregnant due to bloating - Does anyone else have this??? :shrug:
> 
> I am majorly bloated, I do look 4 months pregnant and I think I have gained 2lbs of water weight! I didn't have morning sickness with my last two pregnancies, so this is all new to me. I am hoping the next 5 weeks go by quickly. I don't mind feeling sick for this reason, but it will be nice to move into second tri and start feeling a little better!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too! I can't believe I'm this bloated and my pants don't fit already. Always my first pregnancy symptom, pants don't fit must be pregnant. So unfair.Click to expand...

My OH had been convinced that id been secretly binging and had put on loads of weight!! He was really pissing me off so i googled it and made him read through all the info!! His response " It should go down by 10weeks!!" :dohh: Why are men soooo hopeless with this kind of stuff??!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Twinkie210 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Wow theres loads of us PAL October babies now :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, think ive managed to add you all to the first page!
> 
> Spent ages catching up, so pleased to see that everyone is doing well!! Lets keep the PMA going!!
> 
> So how are everyones symptoms at the moment??
> 
> Im so tired, feel like ive hit a brick wall today! Headachey and sore!! Also look like im 6 months pregnant due to bloating - Does anyone else have this??? :shrug:
> 
> I am majorly bloated, I do look 4 months pregnant and I think I have gained 2lbs of water weight! I didn't have morning sickness with my last two pregnancies, so this is all new to me. I am hoping the next 5 weeks go by quickly. I don't mind feeling sick for this reason, but it will be nice to move into second tri and start feeling a little better!Click to expand...




rachelbubble said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Wow theres loads of us PAL October babies now :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, think ive managed to add you all to the first page!
> 
> Spent ages catching up, so pleased to see that everyone is doing well!! Lets keep the PMA going!!
> 
> So how are everyones symptoms at the moment??
> 
> Im so tired, feel like ive hit a brick wall today! Headachey and sore!! Also look like im 6 months pregnant due to bloating - Does anyone else have this??? :shrug:
> 
> I am majorly bloated, I do look 4 months pregnant and I think I have gained 2lbs of water weight! I didn't have morning sickness with my last two pregnancies, so this is all new to me. I am hoping the next 5 weeks go by quickly. I don't mind feeling sick for this reason, but it will be nice to move into second tri and start feeling a little better!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too! I can't believe I'm this bloated and my pants don't fit already. Always my first pregnancy symptom, pants don't fit must be pregnant. So unfair.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH had been convinced that id been secretly binging and had put on loads of weight!! He was really pissing me off so i googled it and made him read through all the info!! His response " It should go down by 10weeks!!" :dohh: Why are men soooo hopeless with this kind of stuff??!!!Click to expand...

Oh, I hope you slapped him for that!:dohh:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Twinkie - my pregnancy with DD mimiced that exactly!! Hope that's a good omen for you!

Mom2mm - yeah, I had a d&c with my first m/c as it was almost the same thing and this last one was just very rough - so twice now I've had to walk around knowing that I was pregnant but not really pregnant at the same time... I lost it a little this last time, started drinking and smoking a little (cigs...not pot lol) and just kinda going crazy...but even then I waited until after 8 when DD went to bed..


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Twinkie - my pregnancy with DD mimiced that exactly!! Hope that's a good omen for you!
> 
> Mom2mm - yeah, I had a d&c with my first m/c as it was almost the same thing and this last one was just very rough - so twice now I've had to walk around knowing that I was pregnant but not really pregnant at the same time... I lost it a little this last time, started drinking and smoking a little (cigs...not pot lol) and just kinda going crazy...but even then I waited until after 8 when DD went to bed..

My hubby made me talk to my doc about depression this last time. I just laid in bed all day and cried :cry:, but doc said to give it time that its just normal grief. She was right. 
Hubby didn't want to try again because he didn't think we could handle the grief, but I think he discovered if we just give it time we get through okay. :kiss:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yeah, I didn't move for days, shocked hubby as i almost always bounce back pretty quick but this last time really got to me...It was normal and I straightend my little butt back up after a few weeks!


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

how is everyone today, thanks for the welcomes!

Rachelbubble can you put my due date as 19th October, thanks hun!

im with you ladies that talk about bloat - wow i look awful! felt a little sicky this morning too, anyone actually been sick yet?


----------



## rachelbubble

bumpyplease said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> how is everyone today, thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> Rachelbubble can you put my due date as 19th October, thanks hun!
> 
> im with you ladies that talk about bloat - wow i look awful! felt a little sicky this morning too, anyone actually been sick yet?

Done!!! :thumbup:

No sickness for me!! Just feel a little nausous when i havent eaten!! Lots of headaches at the moment though x x


----------



## bumpyplease

I had some headaches last week but they seem better now! hope you feel better soon


----------



## Islander

i was sick a few times now ive worked out how to get round it :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welp, I felt like crap this am - kinda felt a little sick, which was awesome lol! Course I really thought I was gonna throw up because I was hungry, which happened last night too!! Plus with Olivia I had sinus issues and I'm having that now, also I had a lot of blood in my nose with her so this is a good sign for me too!! So I'm starting to feel a little more optimistic this am! How is everyone else today??


----------



## Tweak0605

Charmer - Glad you're starting to feel sick!! 

I've got a headache this morning, and tired. Add sore boobs to that and that's about it for symptoms. I kinda felt sick last night, but not sure if that was from the V8 juice I drank or not. I'm 6 weeks today, so I really hope the symptoms start to pick up.


----------



## rachelbubble

3xscharmer said:


> Welp, I felt like crap this am - kinda felt a little sick, which was awesome lol! Course I really thought I was gonna throw up because I was hungry, which happened last night too!! Plus with Olivia I had sinus issues and I'm having that now, also I had a lot of blood in my nose with her so this is a good sign for me too!! So I'm starting to feel a little more optimistic this am! How is everyone else today??

Ive not been having sinus issues but my nose feels so stuffy and blocked all the time and i feel like im blowing my nose every 2 mins! I suppose i have had a little blood as well when i blow! Never realised it was a symptom!! :shrug:

Im feeling more optimistic today...i feel like ive turned a corner this week! Symptoms increased, spotting stopped and i really feel like everything is going to be ok!! Hoping it down to my intuition!! I KNEW last tie it was wrong but this time it feels completely different!! Weird eh?? x x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi there!! My due date has changed to 10th Oct after my scan last Tuesday. Glad to hear you are well and getting sicker by the day, lol


----------



## Wilfbown

Hi ladies,
How is everyone today? I'm in need of some reassurance please. I'm having cramps today, not severe, just like period cramps but with a heavy, pulling feeling low down. This is normal isn't it? 
I'm also getting a lot of discharge (sorry if tmi) but it's changed from a white colour to a beige colour. It doesn't smell at all but I'm just getting a little panicky. I'll be 6 weeks on Monday.
What do you think? x


----------



## rachelbubble

Wilfbown said:


> Hi ladies,
> How is everyone today? I'm in need of some reassurance please. I'm having cramps today, not severe, just like period cramps but with a heavy, pulling feeling low down. This is normal isn't it?
> I'm also getting a lot of discharge (sorry if tmi) but it's changed from a white colour to a beige colour. It doesn't smell at all but I'm just getting a little panicky. I'll be 6 weeks on Monday.
> What do you think? x

Im the same as you hun!! Ive been reassured about the discharge that it'll only get worse as pregnancy progresses!! Im having to wear panty liners everyday im getting so much of it!! Its normal!!
Ive been having cramps as well, i think its down to your uterus growing and moving around! My pains are not bad but i can feel them especially when im stood up and there seems to be alot of pressure down there!! :hugs:


----------



## Wilfbown

Thank you rachelbubble. I kept telling myself it's normal but I won't listen to myself! Think it's the colour of it that's bothering me more than anything.
:hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

Wilfbown said:


> Thank you rachelbubble. I kept telling myself it's normal but I won't listen to myself! Think it's the colour of it that's bothering me more than anything.
> :hugs:

The beige colour is completely normal to me and i know other ladies who always have discharge that is beige! Its individual to the person and pregnancy i guess!!??? :shrug:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yup, cramps are normal...as a matter of fact, they are a symptom of pregnancy!! 

Well, got my frer's in today, what do you guys think? Test line darker than the control line?
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









007.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8









008.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rachelbubble

3xscharmer said:


> Yup, cramps are normal...as a matter of fact, they are a symptom of pregnancy!!
> 
> Well, got my frer's in today, what do you guys think? Test line darker than the control line?

DEFINATELY!!! Whooooo!! Great tests!! x x:happydance:


----------



## rachelbubble

Anybody else got lower backache?? Ive had it one and off for the last hour. Not cramps but its very achey! :shrug:

ALSO.....Complete loss of appetite?? I normally love food but i dont fancy anything at the moment! I feel like im eating because i have to not because i want to!! x x


----------



## Wilfbown

Thanks ladies! 
Charmer, definitely much darker! Brilliant :happydance:

Getting the odd bit of lower backache, nothig major though. Is yours bad rachel?

Had phone call from EPU today and they can get me in for a scan on Wed! Yay! I'd booked a private one for a week on Sat so I didn't have to wait forever!! Result! :happydance:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Rachael - i keep getting back pains on and off, think it's from bending over DD's crib as she hasn't slept for 2 nights though lol!! I'm really hungry but nothing really sounds that great, except spagetti!! I just keep trying to find things that sound better but really I only want the things I don't have at the house or that I'll have to cook lol!!

Wilfbown - yay for scan on Wed!! You'll have to keep us updated! How far along will you be then?


----------



## Twinkie210

I have had some back aches, which I think can be normal at this point.


----------



## bumpyplease

3xcharmer those lines look fabulous sweetie!!!

I did a digi this morning and got a 3+ in about 40 seconds instead of 3 mins do feeling positive about that! Think it might have been 3+ a few days ago! Getting betas done mon and wed so praying for good numbers!


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all just got back from my hols and done my las digi and got a 3+ so happy. Felt very sick most of today and have at times thought I was going to be sick! BB's still sore and feeling very emotional. Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yay, great news for the 3+ on the digi's ladies!!! 

Bumpy - fx'd for high numbers next week!!

AFM - DD hasn't been sleeping the past 3 nights b/c she's teething!! Uhhhhh!


----------



## bumpyplease

How old is your dd charmer she looks a cutie!

Cazi I seem to have exactly the same symptoms as you today except the feeling emotional!


----------



## cazi77

I think the emotional part is coz i'm tired more than anything! Had a bit of a breakdown over not receiving a letter confirming my appt on monday! OTT and dramatic I know lol!!. I hate this sicky feeling but love it at the same time ha ha!


----------



## 3xscharmer

She's 15 months bumpy!! Handfull too! Bout an hour after she was born, I told everyone that she had an attitude already...took a few months before everyone started telling me I was right lol!! That child is boss and she knows it, but the way I look at it I may not ever have another child so the one I do have is going to be spoiled!!


----------



## beth30

Hey Ladies, just wondering if I can join, my due date is October... either the 15th or the 21st. I have had many early losses and I have a son. My pregnancy with him was PERFECT so I don't know what was going on, but hopefully the sadness and heartbreak is behind me... and I pray this little beany is a sticky one.


----------



## Wilfbown

Welcome Beth and Congratulations! :flower: I'm due around the same time as you (16th). How are you feeling?

How is everyone today? My lower back is more achey today and I felt sick this morning! Woohoo!

Charmer - I should be 6 + 2 on the day of my scan. Can't wait. Keeping fx'd. Midwife appointment tomorrow too. 

Cazi and Bumpy - congrats on the 3+!!:happydance: Fx'd for your numbers next week Bumpy.
What appt are you waiting for Cazi? Did they verbally give you a date for tomorrow? I'd just turn up if they did! xxx


----------



## Wilfbown

Meant to say, is anyone else waking up at silly o'clock? It was 5am this morning which is better than the last two mornings at 3 and 4. Eyes pinging open and not a chance of getting back to sleep :sleep:


----------



## cazi77

I was seeing a recurrent m/c specialist in Liverpool and when I got pregnant they wanted to see me down there. I rang them when I found out I was pregnant and they gave me an appt for tomorrow and said I would get confirmation in the post but haven't so had a bit of a panic yesterday! I think I might just turn up the surely they would see me!!! I am waking up at stupid times it did get better for a few days but was up at 6.30 this morning - I needed the loo tho!

Welcome Beth xx


----------



## Wilfbown

Yeah, I would! Letter's probably been delayed in the post. They'd be a bit mean if they didn't see you but if they gave you the date over the phone, then I'm sure they'd have you booked in. Hope it all goes well. Let us know. Will they scan you? xx


----------



## rachelbubble

Welcome Beth!!

Congratulations on your pregnancy and so sorry for your loss!

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Wilfbown said:


> Meant to say, is anyone else waking up at silly o'clock? It was 5am this morning which is better than the last two mornings at 3 and 4. Eyes pinging open and not a chance of getting back to sleep :sleep:

ME!! Im just not sleeping great full stop!!! Having lots of vivid dreams, keep getting up for the toilet and then i lie there exhausted not sleeping!! Nightmare!! x x


----------



## Islander

im so chuffed...had an MMC before so am ver worried about this time...just did another digi and have gone from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks :D yay :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

That's good news, islander! Congrats!


----------



## beth30

Thanks for the welcome! I have also had some lower back ache, kind of like af cramping (normally starts in my lower back, and then when I actually start my period, it moves to the abdominal area.) But that has been gone now for a day or two, and the only thing I have is nausea and a pulling sensation in my abdomen. I guess that is my uterus growing.
On Thursday afternoon I had an episode when I wiped after peeing, there was bright watery blood on the toilet paper... then I wiped about 2 more times and it turned brown. I went to the bathroom after that, and nothing, and 3 days later here I am, no more episodes like that, so I hope I am in the clear since it hasn't happened anymore. First Beta on Monday was 32, second on Friday was 250something. Go back for another beta on Tuesday.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I am very cautiously here. Got my bfp this morning at 11 dpo. I have had two mmc so to be honest I am really numb at the moment. Trying just to get past when af is due and then see from there. EDD 31st October (happy halloween lol)


----------



## rachelbubble

debzie said:


> Hello ladies I am very cautiously here. Got my bfp this morning at 11 dpo. I have had two mmc so to be honest I am really numb at the moment. Trying just to get past when af is due and then see from there. EDD 31st October (happy halloween lol)

Congratulations debzie and welcome!!! Little halloween baby for you!! :happydance:

Sorry for your previous losses...were all in the same boat here so we can go through this together!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi Debzie!
Congrats on the digi islander!
Good luck with your next set of betas on tues Beth! I have my first tomorrow and second lot wed.
This evening I have had bad tummy ache like AF cramps, worrying me a little hope it's ok! X


----------



## beth30

Welcome Debzi, I'm new here as well. But I've read through the post and I think we've found a pretty good group of ladies to be pregnant with!


----------



## Gemaloobie

Im nervous to !!!!! Due date 26th Oct & wish these next 7 weeks would speed by :( I want to know my bundle is safe !


----------



## debzie

thanks ladies for the welcomes. x


----------



## beth30

Gemaloobie said:


> Im nervous to !!!!! Due date 26th Oct & wish these next 7 weeks would speed by :( I want to know my bundle is safe !

Me too! Me too!!! This time now, is the time frame that I have m/c the times before so I am soooo scared... I carried until 7-8 weeks before passing everything, so I am dying to get a scan to see if there is even a heartbeat. I am more confident now than I was, so hopefully it is my mother's intuition telling me things will be okay.


----------



## cazi77

Welcome Debzie i'm sure I remember you from a soy group back in May? 

Well I have lost all my positivity. My boobs have stopped hurting. They have been consistent for over a week and helping to calm me a bit but now they don't hurt at all. Arrgh!


----------



## beth30

I really only remember morning sickness and sore boobs with my son.... now I panic if my boobs don't hurt as much as they did the day before... but from what I can gather, symptoms come and go... I wish they stayed so I'd feel a little bit less worried...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cazi77 said:


> Welcome Debzie i'm sure I remember you from a soy group back in May?
> 
> Well I have lost all my positivity. My boobs have stopped hurting. They have been consistent for over a week and helping to calm me a bit but now they don't hurt at all. Arrgh!

Don't worry Cazi. Mine stopped hurting too, and my nausea has gone. I pretty much feel great! Except I'm a bit on the moody side. :blush:
Symptoms aren't always a good indicator. Keep that positivity. :flower:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hello ladies! How are all of you doing? congrats and happy, healthy, and blessed 9 months to all of you!!! :flower: May I join? It's just hard to fit in the regular thread after losing a child, and I am so glad that this section is available. It's like being in limbo not fitting in one or the other...


----------



## beth30

I know exactly how you feel... I am also glad BNB has this section. I feel out of place when I go into other forums. Welcome and Good Luck to all of us!


----------



## Madrid98

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hello ladies! How are all of you doing? congrats and happy, healthy, and blessed 9 months to all of you!!! :flower: May I join? It's just hard to fit in the regular thread after losing a child, and I am so glad that this section is available. It's like being in limbo not fitting in one or the other...

Welcome and so sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## mrs eire

hi everyone :) 

hope I can jump on this bandwagon. We have been given due date of 22nd of october. still seems pretty sureal to be honest!


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

Cazi, I know how you feel about losing symptoms. My boobs don't hurt as much, and I'm barely having any m/s. Really nothing. Stay strong hun :hugs:

Well, I have my first ultrasound tomorrow at 9 a.m. I'm absolutely terrified that we're not going to see anything on the screen or there isn't gonna be a heartbeat. I just wish I had some more symptoms going on. I have maybe 1 minute of sickness in the morning, then I feel fine. Still having crazy vivid dreams and very moody and hormonal. That's about it. I've been praying every night that this little bean is okay.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welcome to all the newbies!! Hoping everyone on this forum has a H&H 9 months!

Hope everyone with upcoming scans get wonderfull news! 

AFM - little nausea yesterday morning, that's really it, little cramping here and there but no real symptoms yet, hope the nausea picks up though!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hello ladies! How are all of you doing? congrats and happy, healthy, and blessed 9 months to all of you!!! :flower: May I join? It's just hard to fit in the regular thread after losing a child, and I am so glad that this section is available. It's like being in limbo not fitting in one or the other...

Welcome. It is much easier going through pregnancy with others who know how you feel. :flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

mrs eire said:


> hi everyone :)
> 
> hope I can jump on this bandwagon. We have been given due date of 22nd of october. still seems pretty sureal to be honest!

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Welcome!:flower: For me it starts to feel real at the first ultrasound.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tweak0605 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> Cazi, I know how you feel about losing symptoms. My boobs don't hurt as much, and I'm barely having any m/s. Really nothing. Stay strong hun :hugs:
> 
> Well, I have my first ultrasound tomorrow at 9 a.m. I'm absolutely terrified that we're not going to see anything on the screen or there isn't gonna be a heartbeat. I just wish I had some more symptoms going on. I have maybe 1 minute of sickness in the morning, then I feel fine. Still having crazy vivid dreams and very moody and hormonal. That's about it. I've been praying every night that this little bean is okay.

I know its scary. I pray you'll get a good look at a perfect Little One tomorrow.


----------



## debzie

cazi77 said:


> Welcome Debzie i'm sure I remember you from a soy group back in May?
> 
> Well I have lost all my positivity. My boobs have stopped hurting. They have been consistent for over a week and helping to calm me a bit but now they don't hurt at all. Arrgh!

Yeah hun that's me gave soy another go this cycle too. As for boobs they are not a good indicator as they just react to surges in hormones if your levels have leveled wheather it be estrogen or progesterone your boobs stop hurting.


----------



## cazi77

Just an update from me. Had a scan this afternoon and we saw the heartbeat!!!! I'm so happy right now! My blood tests were borderline for sticky blood so they have put me on asprin and a high dose of folic acid. 

1st pic the yolk sac is at the bottom and my little bean is on top. 2nd pic is just my little bean xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC06478.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13









DSC06479.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tweak0605

SO SO happy for your Cazi!!!! Love the pics!! You give me hope that we'll see the same thing tomorrow, with no symptoms!!


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhh beautiful Cazi!!!

good luck tomorrow tweak!

had my first HCG bloods done today, get the next set wed, fingers crossed for good numbers!


----------



## cazi77

Good luck bumpy when do you get the results? I think you numbers are going to be fab! xx


----------



## Islander

how exciting!!!congrats!xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cazi77 said:


> Just an update from me. Had a scan this afternoon and we saw the heartbeat!!!! I'm so happy right now! My blood tests were borderline for sticky blood so they have put me on asprin and a high dose of folic acid.
> 
> 1st pic the yolk sac is at the bottom and my little bean is on top. 2nd pic is just my little bean xx

That's so great Cazi! Congratulations! What was the heart rate?


----------



## cazi77

They didn't say. They just turned the screen to show me it.


----------



## Katia-xO

They did the same to me :) saw a flutter that took up half the baby!!


----------



## beth30

Awww... so happy for you Cazi.


----------



## rachelbubble

cazi77 said:


> Just an update from me. Had a scan this afternoon and we saw the heartbeat!!!! I'm so happy right now! My blood tests were borderline for sticky blood so they have put me on asprin and a high dose of folic acid.
> 
> 1st pic the yolk sac is at the bottom and my little bean is on top. 2nd pic is just my little bean xx

So exciting to see some scan pics on here!! Congartulations hun!! :happydance:

Keep 'em coming ladies!!! x


----------



## debzie

So happy for you cazi. You can do an early gender orediction based on which side of the sac beanie is on. Think its left for boy right for girl.


----------



## rachelbubble

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :flower:

Wow....So great to see so many of us here!!

Just thought id share a few stats with you that put my mind as rest (a little :winkwink:)

Once we get to 6 weeks the risk of miscarrying has decreased to 1 in 6, at 8 weeks it is 3% and at 12 weeks 1%!!

We can do this ladies!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachelbubble

Amy - Good luck tomorrow lovely!! I cant wait to see your scan pics x x


----------



## beth30

Wow, 1 in 6... that 1 was me twice! I just hope this time we are all holding little babies in October!!!


----------



## rachelbubble

beth30 said:


> Wow, 1 in 6... that 1 was me twice! I just hope this time we are all holding little babies in October!!!

I know... i lost at 8 weeks so i was one of those 3%!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I just got back from my U/S... and I have a little bean with a heart rate of 145!


----------



## rachelbubble

Good evening all!!! (Im experimenting with colours today...never really paid much attention to it before!!) :haha:

Sooooo is anyone else having cravings for anything???
Mines not food related but i cant get enough of fresh apple or orange juice and its the only thing that makes me feel...well....satisfied at the moment!!! Im off food but give me a large glass of cold orange anyday!!!! :wine: (obviously the wine glass is full of juice!!!):rofl::rofl:


----------



## rachelbubble

Twinkie210 said:


> I just got back from my U/S... and I have a little bean with a heart rate of 145!

Yay!!! Another little heart beating bean!!! Fantastic news hun!! :happydance:


----------



## beth30

yay!! Great news! 

And Rachel, I love your orange juice filled wine glass!! LOL! That is the same thing I am doing, I have drank half of the jug all alone!! I did the same with DS!


----------



## Wilfbown

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on your :bfp:! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

Woohoo Cazi and Twinkie!! :happydance: What great news!And best of luck for tomorrow Tweak! Keeping my fx'd for you.

Islander - congrats on the digi :thumbup:

I'm craving fruit and anything thirst quenching which is good. Apparently it's a sign that your body wants more vitamin c.

How is everyone today? I've been to see my midwife and what a waste of time! She couldn't even get blood out of either arm so I have to go back tomorrow for a nurse to do it. Starting to resemble a pin cushion :dohh:
Told me the scan I'm having on Wed will only be a guarantee for that one day and there's still a long way to go to the 12 week scan. I know that, aarrrghh. This was all said after I had explained how anxious I was feeling. Hmm...that's going to do me a lot of good! Whatever happened to positivity! Sorry, rant over xx


----------



## Wilfbown

Morning all! Had to share my exciting news with you. I was starting to panic as I'd been using digi's for the last week, last one yesterday morning and kept getting 2-3 weeks. My DH banned me from buying anymore, so I went to the chemist this morning and bought a 2 pack :haha:
Anyway, I got my 3+ and it came up within less than a minute!! :happydance:
Feeling optimistic about the scan now which is tomorrow. Can't wait. Still nervous about it but not as much.

A magpie has started visiting our garden (1 for sorrow). I'm very superstitious so always salut them and say the rhyme 'Hello Mr Magpie, how are you and your family today...' blah blah. Hoping he might bring his mate with him (2 for joy) then if they have some babies in spring, it may be 3 for a girl or 4 for a boy!! :headspin:


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

welcome newbies! 

so happy for cazi and twinkie on their great scans! keep the positive vibe girls!

good luck today with yours tweak, hoping for great things!

Rachel - im the same with fruit juice, how funny! i havent gone off my food but craving fruit juice and really fruity fruit like grapes and melon!

Wilfbown - yay for 3+ how far gone are you? you need a ticker!!! good luck for scan tomorrow!

i have my second set of bloods tomorrow and will phone up for results thursday!


----------



## AprilFlowers

Just got my BFP a few days ago at 10dpo! My due date is October 31st!!!! This is my third pregnancy in a year. (lost 2 babies 9-10 weeks in 2011) I have a good feeling about this one and am in love already. Happy, healthy pregnancies to you all!


----------



## cazi77

Welcome April. Congratulations on your BFP! Sorry to hear of your losses but i'm liking your PMA xx


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm on cloud 9 right now ladies :cloud9: 

Our ultrasound want fantastic. One little perfect little bean in there, measuring 6w2d, with a heartbeat of 128 BPM!!!

:happydance::cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wilfbown said:


> Morning all! Had to share my exciting news with you. I was starting to panic as I'd been using digi's for the last week, last one yesterday morning and kept getting 2-3 weeks. My DH banned me from buying anymore, so I went to the chemist this morning and bought a 2 pack :haha:
> Anyway, I got my 3+ and it came up within less than a minute!! :happydance:
> Feeling optimistic about the scan now which is tomorrow. Can't wait. Still nervous about it but not as much.
> 
> A magpie has started visiting our garden (1 for sorrow). I'm very superstitious so always salut them and say the rhyme 'Hello Mr Magpie, how are you and your family today...' blah blah. Hoping he might bring his mate with him (2 for joy) then if they have some babies in spring, it may be 3 for a girl or 4 for a boy!! :headspin:

That's wonderful. So glad you're feeling better. Can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations your :bfp: April. Welcome. I pray this baby you'll get to hold in your arms. 

Tweak, praise God! So happy for good scans!


----------



## cazi77

So please for you tweak xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

AMAZING news tweak! this thread is lucky all ready!

welcome April x


----------



## lindblum

Hi everyone, I got my bfp at 9dpo but wanted to wait til 14dpo just to be sure. I'm due on 31st October according to ovulation. 

I got pregnant straight after a mc and ovulated on cd27. I was just wondering, will the midwives accept my ovulation date or will they go by lmp which was actually my mc? Going by lmp would bring my due date 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Wilfbown

Welcome April and congratulations! :flower:

Tweak - that's brilliant news. Really happy for you :happydance:

Mom2 - thanks. 

Feeling crampy today ladies and lower back ache. No much nausea and my boobs never hurt me in pregnancy, they just grow massively! :holly: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

welcome lindblum! where abouts are you from? im a berkshire girl also 
i think if you explain the circumstances to you they will accept your real ov dates otherwise your dates will be massively out.

wilfbown i was feeling crampy yesterday and day before but much better today. i wish my boobs would grow, as i dont have the biggest ones lol! they are sooo sore though!


----------



## lindblum

hi bumpy, im in slough :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Im Reading so really not far. *waving*


----------



## beth30

Welcome New Ladies! I had my blood work done this morning, now just waiting until around 4 for the results.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Congrats Amy!! :happydance:


----------



## Wilfbown

Welcome lindblum and congratulations!
I can help you with that one...it's frustrating but your midwife will take it from the first day of your LMP.
I had a mmc at 12 weeks in Sept/Oct last year and since then my cycles have gone wacky. I ovulated after a period on CD 31. It would have been a 45 day cycle roughly. I had a suspected mc following that and this time I ovulated on CD 29 so that was about a 43 day cycle.
The midwife has taken it from the first day I started bleeding of the suspected mc which was the 26.12.11. I know I was pregnant, I always get symptoms very early and the bleeding was very heavy and lasted 8 days with bad cramps but it did come about the time AF was due.
From ovulation I'm about 6 + 1 but the midwife says I'm 8 + 1. My due date is 16th Oct but the midwife says it's 2nd Oct. You just have to go along with it but make sure your midwife knows and puts on your notes that you have irregular cycles. 
It worried me but she assures me it won't make a difference. On the plus side, we get all our scans early etc. Keep well :flower:

Beth - keeping fx'd for you.


----------



## cazi77

Good luck Beth i'm sure you will get some fab numbers.

Today I have started with a new symptom - tonnes and tonnes or C/M. Its gross. I keep thinking i'm bleeding but i'm not its almost like ewcm but a bit creamier!! Yuk!!


----------



## Madrid98

I've been having the same cazi and actually started a week ago so when I was as far as you today.


----------



## lindblum

cazi - i had tons of creamy cm throughout my previous successful pregnancy to the point where i had to wear pantyliners, otherwise it felt like i had wet myself! 

its good in that its a reassuring sign but bad well.. you know why... :p


----------



## bumpyplease

im the same with the CM ladies, and its worse when you are on progesterone, i constantly feel like im leaking something!

good luck today beth xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats and welcome to the newbies! Glad to have yall with us!!

Congrats on all the wonderfull scans, lets keep them going!!

FYI - my doc. does not count mine from my lmp, but this is my seventh pregnancy...so she knows I know what I'm talking about!! Sometimes though, when I ovulate late I just change my lmp, for instant, I ovulated on cd 20 this cycle (much better than my cd25 O) and I will just change my lmp date by 5 days so that when I make my appt I don't confuse the nurse lol!

AFM - Super dark test this am, but it was the last I am putting down the pee sticks!! Also I threw up this am!! So excited to be sick lol!! Hope it keeps up!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is the pic of my little bean... The round blob in the middle is the yolk sac.


----------



## lindblum

beautiful picture twinkie

3xcharmer, i might 'adjust' my lmp if they get fussy about dates.


----------



## Madrid98

lindblum they'll adjust it after the first scan! Don't worry too much about it!

twinkie very nice pic! You can see a lot more at nearly 8wks! Congrats!


----------



## beth30

My beta came back at 1984... 16 hour doubling time! makes me excited, but I went # 2 a little while ago, and I had some pink dishcarge afterwards... it wasn't bad..but it makes me nervous


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wonderful U/S twinkie, congrats! :flower:

Beth, great numbers! Woohoo! :wohoo:


----------



## cazi77

Lovely u/s pic twinkie
Great numbers beth
AFM I have been woken up by my m/s this morning! Never felt sooo sick!


----------



## bumpyplease

beth thats great numbers!
i get mine tomorrow - a little nervous now!!!!
lovely pic twinkie!

cazi good to hear that your symptoms are strong, although sorry you are feeling sick! i have felt a little nauseaus but it goes as quickly as it comes.


----------



## Islander

I was slightly worried as my symptoms are no where near as strong as last time (MMC) but then I guess its good that its different to then?I dunno...trying not to get worked up over every little thing. I've become a total POAS addict tho, using internet cheapies and this morning the line satarted coming up before the dye had reached the end so that cheered me up...and it was the strongest test I've ever had :)


----------



## Wilfbown

Cazi Yaayyy for being sick! :wohoo:

Beth - great numbers try not to worry :thumbup:

Lovely pic Twinkie :happydance:

Islander - I'm the same. Had all the symptoms and very strong when I had mmc but this time, hardly anything and....

Had my scan this morning and I have a 2mm bean with a heartbeat! They couldn't date it properly because it's too early but she guestimated 5.5-6 weeks which ties in with my dates and everything looks normal :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My DH laughed when he asked how big it was and she said 2mm! 
Stay healthy xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Wilfbown!


----------



## cb1

Hi All

I've been off line for a few days with wireless issues, so welcome to all the new ladies, and congratulations to everyone who's had a scan and seen the heartbeat!

I had my second scan today, and was measured at 7+2 with a little heart flickering away on the screen! I was so relieved to see it, but know we aren't out of the woods yet as we've been here before. Anyway I have a follow up scan in 2 weeks, and have been prescribed progestorone, so keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Twinkie - lovely pic!!! 

Wilf - so glad your appt went good and you got to see baby!

Beth - wonderful numbers! 

Islander - I just quit testing yesterday!

CB1 - Congrats on the scan!!

AFM - kinda upset that I didn't have morning sickness yet this am, but as I'm typing this I'm starting to feel a little queazy!! Yay!!


----------



## lindblum

wilfbrown and cb1 - glad your scans went well x


----------



## bumpyplease

wilf and CB1 great news on your scans!!! 

i had some good news also. my doc just rang and said she had the results from my bloods on monday and they are spot on for 6 weeks (im 6 weeks tomorrow or friday and these bloods were taken on monday so levels must be ok!) but shes also arranged a scan for me now after saying i couldnt get one! i dont know when yet, but im over the moon that im getting one soon! will get the proper results of my second set of bloods tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## lindblum

great news bumpy, and how exciting to have an early scan!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wilfbown said:


> Cazi Yaayyy for being sick! :wohoo:
> 
> Beth - great numbers try not to worry :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely pic Twinkie :happydance:
> 
> Islander - I'm the same. Had all the symptoms and very strong when I had mmc but this time, hardly anything and....
> 
> Had my scan this morning and I have a 2mm bean with a heartbeat! They couldn't date it properly because it's too early but she guestimated 5.5-6 weeks which ties in with my dates and everything looks normal :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My DH laughed when he asked how big it was and she said 2mm!
> Stay healthy xxx

Oh, that's wonderful! I bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cb1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been off line for a few days with wireless issues, so welcome to all the new ladies, and congratulations to everyone who's had a scan and seen the heartbeat!
> 
> I had my second scan today, and was measured at 7+2 with a little heart flickering away on the screen! I was so relieved to see it, but know we aren't out of the woods yet as we've been here before. Anyway I have a follow up scan in 2 weeks, and have been prescribed progestorone, so keeping my fingers crossed!

:wohoo: That's awesome! Even though you aren't totally out of the woods that is a great sign. Grow baby grow!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well I haven't had very many symptoms. A little bit of nausea that comes and goes, but not bad at all. A tiny bit of breast soreness at random intervals. But boy! I am tired!:sleep: I have so much I want to get done, but all my body wants to do is :sleep:
I'm supposed to be going into town to get my HCG levels done again, but a nap sounds really good right now, I might do that first. :haha:


----------



## cazi77

Wilfbown and CB1 so glad your scans went well!!

Bumpy thats fantastic news hopefully it wont be long until you see your little bean!! 

AFM I feel constantly sick trying to eat still but don't really fancy anything. Have just woken for a little nap. Soo tired at the moment even thought I had 10 hours sleep last night!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on all the scans!! How lovely to keep up with the good news!!

I'm like you cazi, feeling nauseous most of the day.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? I'm sorry I haven't been on in a while-I've been very sick and very tired. Welcome all the new bfps!!! Congrats! 

I'm in the waiting room right now to see my dr. Supposed to be 7w2d but weve never made it this far before. We haven't seen the heartbeat yet so this is the Apt where we would. I
Soooo nervous and scared!! Please say prayers!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh Meaggers, I pray your appointment goes great! Let us what the LO's heart rate is!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I got my HCG level checked again today. 2424! :cloud9::cloud9: :wohoo:

Last week it was 141.5, so its doubling every 40.9 hours! Way better rate that I had with any of my losses. Praise God, its looking good!


----------



## cazi77

Meaggers hope your scan goes well. Looking forward to an update xx

Mom2 what fantastic numbers very happy for you xx

Madrid once again good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck meaggers! Madrid I hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Meaggers

Just wanted to update! The LO has a PERFECT hb of around 140-145 bpm. I went to a different doctor today with better u/s machine and we're at 6weeks 5 days today. So I believe Tweak and I are right together on this one. The best news of all- The hematoma is gone! Just disappeared! :cloud9:

I'm so excited for all of you. All of these wonderful scans, heartbeats, and all around good news. This is going to be a fabulous 9 months for all of us as it seems to be a very lucky little group! 

Madrid- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Can't wait to see pictures and an update. 

For the rest- Keep those scan pics and HBs coming!!
 



Attached Files:







425260_2684415156126_1428800572_31963051_439824301_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









431526_2684416556161_1428800572_31963053_185126863_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tweak0605

Seems like everyone is doing fantastic! I posted an update this morning (with scan pics), but it deleted itself! :growlmad:

Meag - I'm glad your scan went well!!! How awesome!! We're just about the same!!

M - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## ellabear

well i had my scan yesterday and so happy to say that everything is fine!!!!! beautiful little heart beat of 148!!!!! seriously that little flicker on the screen must be about THE most beautiful thing ive ever seen!!!!! so measuring 6w6d which i was a bit concerned because i was meant to be 7w1d but she said the measurements are accurate give or take 4 days so she said that was fine.


----------



## cazi77

Wonderful news everyoune. Loving the fact everyone is having great scans! It really is a lucky group!


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats all! love all this good news and lovely scan pics!

Hope your scan went well this morning madrid xx


----------



## Tweak0605

YAYY!! Glad you had an amazing scan Ella!!!


----------



## lindblum

great news on the scans ladies x


----------



## Wilfbown

Cb1, Meaggers and Ella - congrats on your scans. So pleased for you all. :happydance:

Bumpy - glad you're getting that scan. It only took 4 days between my dr asking for a referral and me having the scan so doubt you'll have to wait long.

Mom2 - thank you. Yes I'm on :cloud9: 

Madrid - keeping fx'd xx

Hope everyone's feeling well today. I can't stop eating and the back ache is seriously kicking in now but still no nausea xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Meaggers said:


> Just wanted to update! The LO has a PERFECT hb of around 140-145 bpm. I went to a different doctor today with better u/s machine and we're at 6weeks 5 days today. So I believe Tweak and I are right together on this one. The best news of all- The hematoma is gone! Just disappeared! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm so excited for all of you. All of these wonderful scans, heartbeats, and all around good news. This is going to be a fabulous 9 months for all of us as it seems to be a very lucky little group!
> 
> Madrid- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Can't wait to see pictures and an update.
> 
> For the rest- Keep those scan pics and HBs coming!!

Oh, Meaggers, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

ellabear said:


> well i had my scan yesterday and so happy to say that everything is fine!!!!! beautiful little heart beat of 148!!!!! seriously that little flicker on the screen must be about THE most beautiful thing ive ever seen!!!!! so measuring 6w6d which i was a bit concerned because i was meant to be 7w1d but she said the measurements are accurate give or take 4 days so she said that was fine.

Yes, the little cuties are so small at that age that some doctors won't even try to measure them. Sounds like baby is doing great, congratulations!:flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So starting yesterday afternoon I've been very uncomfortable. My uterus is really hurting. Not cramping at all, totally different. It feels like I have a big bruise, very tender to touch. The pain is right in the middle, not to the side like they say ectopic pain is. And its constant. 
Anyone relate?


----------



## Twinkie210

I have been having some strange pains in my abdomen that I was kind of worried was in my uterus, BUT since at this point it hasn't risen out of my pelvis yet I am thinking my pains are intestinal. I have been way consitpated and have had alot of gas, so I am pretty that is what is causing my pain!


----------



## rachelbubble

Wow ladies!! What amazing updates from everyone!!! It does seem that we have a group of lucky ladies!! Lets keep all this positivety!!

Congratulations all!! :happydance:


----------



## beth30

Just a quick question for all you early scan ladies- I know everyone is different, but I will be 6 weeks 4 days... any clues to what I will be able to see on the Ultrasound scheduled for in the morning?


----------



## Tweak0605

beth30 said:


> Just a quick question for all you early scan ladies- I know everyone is different, but I will be 6 weeks 4 days... any clues to what I will be able to see on the Ultrasound scheduled for in the morning?

I was 6w4d when I went for my ultrasound on Tuesday. Here's my scan pic:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0076.jpg

The tech dated it at 6w2d and we saw the baby with a flickering heartbeat. It all depends on how you are measuring I guess.


----------



## Twinkie210

beth30 said:


> Just a quick question for all you early scan ladies- I know everyone is different, but I will be 6 weeks 4 days... any clues to what I will be able to see on the Ultrasound scheduled for in the morning?

Like the last poster said, it all depends on how accurate your dates are (ie if you ovulate late, you may not be as far along as your Dr. calculates). By 6.5 weeks you should see a yolk sac, fetal pole and a heartbeat, but if you are off by a few days you may not see all of that. I had a early scan at 5+4 (5+1 by conception) and all we saw was a gestational sac and yolk sac.  I had a repeat scan two weeks later and saw a fetus with a heartbeat.


----------



## beth30

I am so nervous, I was looking foreward to this scan to ease my worried mind a little, then I started thinking... what if it is too early!? I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Thank you for your replies, I will update tomorrow after the scan...


----------



## Tweak0605

I was completely terrified going into our scan. So scared that we weren't gonna see anything. Stay strong, I'm sure it'll go great. :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Beth. Xx


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance:Wow ladies loving all the san pics and blood results, each and every post has put a smile on my face and given me hope.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Islander

me too :)


----------



## cazi77

Good luck tomorrow Beth I had a scan at 5+5 and saw sac, yolk sac and fetal pole with a heartbeat. So if your dates are not off by more than a week you should be able to see at least a sac and yolk sac.

I also love how everyone is doing in this thread. Its a nice happy place to come to an even tho we all have had losses and now have the same fears, people are really staying +ve!!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Beth. Good Luck tomorrow! I think waiting is the absolute hardest part. I found out my dates were off by 3 days and it made a HUGE difference in what I saw the first time and I what I saw the next time. Don't panic if you don't see a hb just yet. I went in thinking I was 6 and 1 for the first one with no hb and by the next us everything was perfect. So hang in there and know we're all here with you!


----------



## beth30

Just wanted to add my symptoms so we could compare.. I read the posts about achy abdomen and constipation, and I can soooo relate... here they are:

*Morning Sickness-Comes and Goes, but it almost killed me with DS.
*Sore Boobs-sometimes they alternate left or right, sometimes they are sore together..sometimes more sore than other times.
*Achy Abdomen-mostly if I have been moving around alot... but it feels like stretching and pulling, just something normal...
*Constipation-soooooo bad, I have taken stool softeners and drank apple juice...and normally milk sends me to the bathroom like a bomb...but I drank a glass and it was just like a normal BM...but atleast I had one... 
*Tired..... 
*Cramps-here and there, nothing like before.... I think that totally had to do with the constipation..
Anyone the same??


----------



## Meaggers

Good Idea Beth! I'd love to see other's symptoms as well.
My symptoms:
Cramping if I do too much but just like Beth said more of a pulling thing.
Horrible m/s! Or should i say all day sickness. It feels like the flu. 
Headaches and intense Heartburn
Constipation followed by several days of diareah.
Bad gas and gas pains. Feels like cramping.
Burping a ton
So tired I could sleep 24/7


----------



## Meaggers

Oh I meant to ask everyone's opinion on getting liquids down. I have been real sick with ms that doesn't let up. I only throw up here a couples times a day, but so queezy it's hard to function. This is my first time with ms. I didn't have it at all the last preg. Anyway, I've tried water, gatoraide, ginger ale, sprite, juice, etc. it all makes me feel much worse. I've also tried sea bands and emmatrol (which ironically enough makes me puke). Saltines are all that I can stomach food wise, but I'm worried about not getting enough fluid. Any ideas???


----------



## beth30

Since my MS isn't that bad right now, I just force myself to drink liquids...but with DS, I had to be put on medication because I lost weight and everything... that was the only set back with my pregnancy with him.... MS caused weightloss and almost dehydration, but I never had to have fluids because my doctor would tell me I was borderline and I would drink whether I was thirsty or not...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Meaggers said:


> Oh I meant to ask everyone's opinion on getting liquids down. I have been real sick with ms that doesn't let up. I only throw up here a couples times a day, but so queezy it's hard to function. This is my first time with ms. I didn't have it at all the last preg. Anyway, I've tried water, gatoraide, ginger ale, sprite, juice, etc. it all makes me feel much worse. I've also tried sea bands and emmatrol (which ironically enough makes me puke). Saltines are all that I can stomach food wise, but I'm worried about not getting enough fluid. Any ideas???

Ice pops are the best way to stay hydrated, but not irritate your stomach. You can just freeze plain ice on a stick, or freeze juice or milk or whatever! The liquid goes in slower so its easier on the stomach. (think ice chips in labor, not water, for a reason)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Symptoms: 

Major heartburn, ugh
nausea that comes and goes (but pretty rare at this point)
Soreness of the lower abdomen (feels like a big bruise)
Minor cramping that comes and goes (usually if I'm up and about)
MAJOR moodiness (irrational emotions, feeling like a crazy person)
Severe thirst (constantly drinking water, I mean constantly)
Bloating (my tummy looks like I'm ready to go into labor already)


----------



## Meaggers

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Meaggers said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask everyone's opinion on getting liquids down. I have been real sick with ms that doesn't let up. I only throw up here a couples times a day, but so queezy it's hard to function. This is my first time with ms. I didn't have it at all the last preg. Anyway, I've tried water, gatoraide, ginger ale, sprite, juice, etc. it all makes me feel much worse. I've also tried sea bands and emmatrol (which ironically enough makes me puke). Saltines are all that I can stomach food wise, but I'm worried about not getting enough fluid. Any ideas???
> 
> Ice pops are the best way to stay hydrated, but not irritate your stomach. You can just freeze plain ice on a stick, or freeze juice or milk or whatever! The liquid goes in slower so its easier on the stomach. (think ice chips in labor, not water, for a reason)Click to expand...


Ice chips!!! I never even would have thought of that. Wonderful idea!! Thank you!


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies I feel so sick today :-(
Woke up at 3am feeling awful very very sick and feel like my stomach was in knots! This is not a side of pregnancy I have felt before!! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## cazi77

Hi bumpy I'm like you woke up at 4am feeling very sick. Had to get up and eat a piece of bread and glass of fresh orange 1 hour later the same thing. I am now trying to eat a much breakfast to try and keep me going until lunch time! I have never felt like this before so hoping its a good sign.

My symptoms - 
Tiredness 
Sore BB's
Feeling sick all day (and all night)
lots of CM
Thirsty.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lindblum

Mom2mmcjg said:


> So starting yesterday afternoon I've been very uncomfortable. My uterus is really hurting. Not cramping at all, totally different. It feels like I have a big bruise, very tender to touch. The pain is right in the middle, not to the side like they say ectopic pain is. And its constant.
> Anyone relate?

I have the same ( i think) thing. No period like cramps at all. The best i could compare it to would be like the braxton hicks i had towards the end of my second pg. Like an inside sharp stab? I also experience a tearing sensation if i roll over or stand to quickly. 

I thought ectopic too at first but its not on the side at all either. odd eh? :wacko:


----------



## bumpyplease

cazi77 said:


> Hi bumpy I'm like you woke up at 4am feeling very sick. Had to get up and eat a piece of bread and glass of fresh orange 1 hour later the same thing. I am now trying to eat a much breakfast to try and keep me going until lunch time! I have never felt like this before so hoping its a good sign.
> 
> My symptoms -
> Tiredness
> Sore BB's
> Feeling sick all day (and all night)
> lots of CM
> Thirsty.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Cazi i swear my pregnancy is almost mimicking yours! we are having very similar symptoms! sickness doesnt seem AS bad for me though although at 3am it was horrible!

i have a scan next friday 2nd march! fx fx fx


----------



## bumpyplease

doc just phoned with my blood results. all looking good so far!
mondays HCG was 10,088 and Wed was 16,494. apparently they are supposed to double every few days for the first 4 weeks and then by 6-7 weeks they slow down and can take up to 84 hours to double. mine are doubling in 67.7 hours or 2.8 days and she said the figures were spot on. getting the same tests repeated next week and she said after that there is no point as the results dont become as accurate as the HCG starts to plateau. I think i may be a day or two further than my ticker says but for now im keeping it as it is!


----------



## lindblum

great news bumpy, glad everything is going well x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

That's awesome, bumpy. Your numbers look great!


----------



## Twinkie210

Meaggers said:


> Oh I meant to ask everyone's opinion on getting liquids down. I have been real sick with ms that doesn't let up. I only throw up here a couples times a day, but so queezy it's hard to function. This is my first time with ms. I didn't have it at all the last preg. Anyway, I've tried water, gatoraide, ginger ale, sprite, juice, etc. it all makes me feel much worse. I've also tried sea bands and emmatrol (which ironically enough makes me puke). Saltines are all that I can stomach food wise, but I'm worried about not getting enough fluid. Any ideas???

I am having a similar problem. I am not throwing up, but nearly everything I drink upsets my stomach and my morning sickness is turning into all day sickness. So far I have found the thing I can tolerate the most is milk. I think it is because it is thicker. I might try a smoothie and see if that helps too. I also found that decaf tea is easier on my stomach than most other liquids too. Luckily I am able to eat apples and soup and other foods that have liquid in them too.


----------



## Islander

i have hardly any sickness or nausea... but bbs are v big and tender, im exhausted and my skin is a mess!!also peeing more lol...just not gonna worry about it or think about it until my scan (still waiting on a date) i dont care if the letter says I have anoher 4 weeks til scan, I just need the date so i have something to hold on to...this waiting is driving me mad!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I have that uterus type pain and also lower back pain was really bad this morning and it started freaking me out. Boobs have really started hurting today. Still no ms but its still early days for me.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi debzie!! so nice to see you here! I remember you from the ttc straight after mc thread. Congrats!


----------



## debzie

Hello Madrid and thanks so nice to see you too. Congrats back.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi ladies! I have been stalking this thread from the beginning:blush: you seem like a lovely group - hope you'll have me!? I had a MC at 9w+4d and D&C on Dec 10th 2011, it took until the beginning of Jan for my HCG levels to drop to normal. I got my first proper AF on 8th Jan and ovulated around 28th Jan (cd21), I started having nausea a few days after O'ing (weird!) so tested early at 9dpo and got a BFP!! By my calculations, my EDD is 19th October. So relieved and happy to get our BFP so quickly but nervous after the last experience. 

I am very blessed to already have a gorgeous little girl, she is coming up to 15 months. :cloud9:

I am sorry for your losses :hugs: this does seem like a very lucky thread and it's wonderful to see all the positive updates and scan results! 

Happy & healthy 9 months to us all! X


----------



## rachelbubble

Hope4BFP said:


> Hi ladies! I have been stalking this thread from the beginning:blush: you seem like a lovely group - hope you'll have me!? I had a MC at 9w+4d and D&C on Dec 10th 2011, it took until the beginning of Jan for my HCG levels to drop to normal. I got my first proper AF on 8th Jan and ovulated around 28th Jan (cd21), I started having nausea a few days after O'ing (weird!) so tested early at 9dpo and got a BFP!! By my calculations, my EDD is 19th October. So relieved and happy to get our BFP so quickly but nervous after the last experience.
> 
> I am very blessed to already have a gorgeous little girl, she is coming up to 15 months. :cloud9:
> 
> I am sorry for your losses :hugs: this does seem like a very lucky thread and it's wonderful to see all the positive updates and scan results!
> 
> Happy & healthy 9 months to us all! X

Welcome Hope4BFP!!! Sorry for your loss :happydance:

Glad youve managed to get your BFP so quickly!! :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

Had a bit of brown spotting today!! Im absolutely terrified to my core!! Why does it just keep coming back?? Been nearly 2 weeks since i last had any!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welcome Hoped4bfp - I have a 15 month old too!!

Beautifull scan pics ladies! Glad everyone is getting good scans and good news, praying that luck continues on my way too!!

My Symptoms are:

Little on and off morning sickness
Hotflashes
Dizziness
Cramps
Stretching ligaments (sharp pains on either side of abdomin)
Tired
Cravings?? 

This pregnancy is mimicing the one with DD, so I'm hoping that's a good sign!! With her, I really wanted to eat spagetti before I found out I was pg with DD and I HATED spagetti (like it now though)! This pregnancy when I suspected I was pg, I really wanted deer sausage...I HATE deer and I HATE sausage lol!! Plus both pregnancies I almost made myself sick drinking so much milk!! Maybe it's a good sign...I don't really consider those cravings, but not sure what else to call them lol!! Have had deer sausage about 4 times in the past week and a half lol!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## lindblum

rachelbubble, hope the spotting is nothing x 
i had spotting twice at 8 and 12 weeks when i was pregnant with my 2nd child.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Hoped4bfp! Welcome, we're glad to have you! Congrats on your BFP!!! 

rachelbubble, I had spotting at 5 weeks until just about 4 or 5 days ago. So my spotting was off an on brown for almost 2 weeks. U/S showed everything to be fine. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## beth30

So, I think I am 5 weeks 5 days... Doc said everything looks on track if I o'd on the 28-29 (weekend)... but if I o'd earlier than that, then I am in for another loss. I think I o'd the weekend.. I normally get EWCM a few days before, and I got it wenesday and thursday, so more than likely o'd the weekend. No heartbeat today, but he said he'll do an ultrasound anytime I want, so I am going back next thursday because he said no matter the date I conceived then we should be able to detect a heartbeat by then... if there isn't one, then I guess I'll just wait for the bad part, and try again. But I swear, deep down I feel like this is my keeper #2....


----------



## beth30

lindblum said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> So starting yesterday afternoon I've been very uncomfortable. My uterus is really hurting. Not cramping at all, totally different. It feels like I have a big bruise, very tender to touch. The pain is right in the middle, not to the side like they say ectopic pain is. And its constant.
> Anyone relate?
> 
> I have the same ( i think) thing. No period like cramps at all. The best i could compare it to would be like the braxton hicks i had towards the end of my second pg. Like an inside sharp stab? I also experience a tearing sensation if i roll over or stand to quickly.
> 
> I thought ectopic too at first but its not on the side at all either. odd eh? :wacko:Click to expand...

I had the tearing thing too, last night... I pulled my leg up in a bend to my side, and I felt like I ripped something... but scan showed everything in tact, and no ectopic.


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks ladies!!

Ive spotted from 4-6weeks already and now today at 7+4!! TERRIFIED isnt the word!!! Im just praying so hard that everything will be ok!! My boobs still hurt and im unbelievaby tired so symptoms still there!!

Pray for me ladies, i really really dont wanna put a downer on this group!! x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Welcome Hope, congrats on your :bfp:

Bubble, I know what you mean about that fear that comes with spotting. In your head you know most of the time brown blood is nothing, but your emotions don't always listen. I pray everything is fine. 

Beth, Oh, I'm so sorry you didn't get to see that precious heartbeat yet. I pray you get to see it next week! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bubble, 
For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear: I will help you. Isaiah 41:13

I thought you could use a little reminder of the scripture God gave you. Do not fear, God is with you. :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

beth30 said:


> So, I think I am 5 weeks 5 days... Doc said everything looks on track if I o'd on the 28-29 (weekend)... but if I o'd earlier than that, then I am in for another loss. I think I o'd the weekend.. I normally get EWCM a few days before, and I got it wenesday and thursday, so more than likely o'd the weekend. No heartbeat today, but he said he'll do an ultrasound anytime I want, so I am going back next thursday because he said no matter the date I conceived then we should be able to detect a heartbeat by then... if there isn't one, then I guess I'll just wait for the bad part, and try again. But I swear, deep down I feel like this is my keeper #2....
> 
> View attachment 344550

FX'd for you hun!! Im going for a scan on Thursday as well..... Sounds very much like you ovulated that weekend by what youve said and the dates the doc has given you!! Ill keep everything crossed for you x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Bubble,
> For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear: I will help you. Isaiah 41:13
> 
> I thought you could use a little reminder of the scripture God gave you. Do not fear, God is with you. :hugs:

Thanks sweetie!!! :hugs: 

Have you seen my sigi?? :winkwink:


----------



## beth30

Prayers for you rachelbubble! 

Thanks Mom2mmc.... I am fine with that, I was just happy there was something in there.


----------



## beth30

So, I just checked babymed fertility calendar, if I had my period on the 9th of Jan, and my cycle is a 34 day, which is what it was in November & December... then that puts me Oing on the 29th!! Perfect!! that is exactly what I am measuring!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

rachelbubble said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> Bubble,
> For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear: I will help you. Isaiah 41:13
> 
> I thought you could use a little reminder of the scripture God gave you. Do not fear, God is with you. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!! :hugs:
> 
> Have you seen my sigi?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep, took it right off your sig. Great reminder for all of us. :kiss:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

That's great, Beth. Just perfect! :flower:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! 

Rachelbubble, I'm sure everything is perfectly fine. I will pray for you and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> Bubble,
> For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear: I will help you. Isaiah 41:13
> 
> I thought you could use a little reminder of the scripture God gave you. Do not fear, God is with you. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!! :hugs:
> 
> Have you seen my sigi?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, took it right off your sig. Great reminder for all of us. :kiss:Click to expand...

Definately a good reminder!! Think we need to stay positive as thats all we can do really!!! :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome hope! Sorry for your loss & congrats on getting your bfp so soon!!

Louise just relax Hun & keep praying! Hope it's only a scare but you should consider the EPAU option again I think. 

Beth try not to worry. It may justbe too early to see it on the screen. At my first scan I was 5wks6 & I saw o ly the sac. I was so stressed about it but yesterday in the 2nd one I saw little bean & hb. I know it isn't easy. Just try to keep hope at least until you find out for sure :hugs:


----------



## jennyanne83

Finally ready to join you ladies- I'm due 1st October! 

Had a scan today and got to see the little heart beat at 168bpm - such amazing feeling!!! :cloud9:

I'm praying all stays well with my little bean, and for all of you, and we finally get our rainbow babies in October :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## beth30

Madrid-I am not that worried, I just feel like everything is going to be right... thanks for the info... But I will be counting the days until thursday...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Good luck to everyone with scans on Thursday, praying for good news for yall!!

Jenny - welcome, glad you had such a good scan with a wonderfull heartbeat!!

AFM - nothing going on here lol! Just trying to pass the time until I make an appt! I think I am going to call them in about 2 weeks so I'll be just over 8 weeks when I go in...I have to go on Thursdays when DH is off and I "turn" on Sundays so I am hoping to be like 8 weeks and 4 days when I go! That's what 3 thursdays away?? Geeezzz any suggestions to pass the time??


----------



## beth30

Funny story-I was a little achy this evening so I talked hubby into rubbing my lower back .... we were lying in the bed and I pulled my knees under me to relieve the pressure from my back... and I moved closer to him to snuggle, but as I relaxed, I blew him away with a pregnant tornado! LOL!! he stopped rubbing my back and crossed his arms... LOL! but my back stopped aching, I guess it was trapped gas! LOL!


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome jennyanne and hope ( you are due about the same time as me!) 

Beth your scan looks spot on for your dates good luck to you and bubble for your scans on thurs. mine is fri so lots of scans towards the end of next week! 

Bubble sorry your spotting has started again I'm praying it's nothing maybe you just have an irritated cervix? Xx


----------



## cazi77

Hello and welcome to all the people joining this group. 

Bubble sorry to hear you have started spotting again. Keeping my fingers crossed its nothing serious.

Beth glad your scan went well all looks good for 5+6.

Lots of scans this week looking forward to seeing lots of scan pics. 

My next scan is monday 5th so a week and a bit to go. Been up since 5.30 am feeling sick. Managed 2 yoghurt's and 2 bits of toast and feel a bit better now.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Beth - Glad your scan went well! Definitely think it was just too early. Glad you're keeping positive! :hugs:

Welcome to our new ladies! :flower:

AFM - I went to a concert Thursday night, and it was a huge difference from going to one when not pregnant. I was so so tired, and kept getting dizzy from all the yelling. But it was fun regardless!! Any one not getting that many symptoms?! I've yet to be sick; I get very very tiny amounts of nausea but that's about it. My main symptoms are just fatigue and slightly sore boobs. It's starting to scare me, since this pregnancy is almost mimicking our MMC last year. I really wish the sickness would pick up...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Beth, 

That is so funny! :haha: I can't stop laughing at that picture, bet he wasn't expecting that!:rofl:


----------



## Wilfbown

Hi all,
Just been catching up.
Welcome Hope and Jenny. Congrats on your :bfp:
Great numbers Bumpy...bet you can't wait for your scan!
Beth, keeping fx'd for you. You'll see much more on your next scan 
Madrid, pleased your scan went well :happydance:
Rachbub - sorry to hear about your spotting. Has it stopped now? How are you feeling? In my first week, I had so much brown spotting, it wasn't even spotting..much more than that and everything's fine my end. I know it's unnerving but keep faith :flower::hugs:
Charmer, I know the feeling. My next scan is on the 12th March and I have no idea how I'm going to wait that long! 
Tweak - don't worry, I'm the same not really any nausea or sickness yet. Boobs slightly tender and bloating and:-

Is anyone else experiencing hip and groin pain? Mine's terrible, woke me up in the night xxx


----------



## beth30

Well, I slept in late today, and it felt good, but I had a headache when I laid down last night, and I still have it today...Me and Jon Aaron are supposed to go to a birthday party for my husbands grandma... I always feel out of place with that side of his family... they all think I am a snob... but really I'm not.. His dad started saying stuff about me when we were dating to try to get him to breakup with me... but looks like I won that battle.... December will make ten years... you'd think they'd be over it by now... But anyway, I heard there was going to be cake.. and just so happens that is what I have been craving... tehe.. 

Any update Rachelbubble??


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks girls!!! Well ive sat on my bum ALL day and there seems to be nothing there!! Trying to rest up so it'll hopefuuly stop!!! Thanks for asking ladies x x x


----------



## debzie

Wilfbown said:


> Hi all,
> Just been catching up.
> Welcome Hope and Jenny. Congrats on your :bfp:
> Great numbers Bumpy...bet you can't wait for your scan!
> Beth, keeping fx'd for you. You'll see much more on your next scan
> Madrid, pleased your scan went well :happydance:
> Rachbub - sorry to hear about your spotting. Has it stopped now? How are you feeling? In my first week, I had so much brown spotting, it wasn't even spotting..much more than that and everything's fine my end. I know it's unnerving but keep faith :flower::hugs:
> Charmer, I know the feeling. My next scan is on the 12th March and I have no idea how I'm going to wait that long!
> Tweak - don't worry, I'm the same not really any nausea or sickness yet. Boobs slightly tender and bloating and:-
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing hip and groin pain? Mine's terrible, woke me up in the night xxx

I have had pains into my hip back and down my thighs the last two days. It's there in my hip like a constant toothache couldnot seem to get comfy in bed last night. Trying to stay away from google.


----------



## mamarosy

Found out we are expecting our rainbow baby in october. We miscarried in January and have been blessed very quickly and im a little nervous. My first son i miscarried at 16 weeks in 1997. I had to give birth to him and he was named.I was told it was unlikely i would conceive again after infection in my womb due to no d &c. I fell pregnant with my second son in 1999, found out at 11 weeks pregnant and on millenium eve. He starts high school after the summer. 9 months after my son was born i fell pegnant again. At 9 weeks i bled and was rushed to hospital. Scan showed i ha.d miscarried my baby but i was still 
expecting . My surviving twin daughter was born healthy at 8 months gestation. I fell pregnant again 2 years later and had another daughter and then had my youngest son two years exactly after. Two years after my youngest was born i fell pregnant again but scans showed baby wasnt forming right and i miscarried at 9 weeks. 3 months later in october 2008 i was sterelized. More because i couldnt bear losing another child if i got pregnant again. For over three years i have had problems inside and been tested for cancer twice, diagnosed with PCOS then told misdiagnosed, had 10 phantom pregnancies and docs treating me like i was crazy cos i was adamant i had fallen pregnant. In december 2011 while 'sterelized' i fell pregnant. By time docs agreed to have me scanned my baby had passed but scan proved exsistance and that my sterelization clips are nowhere to be seen and no tubal damage. I was told there and then im 100% fertile. We
were devastated that we had lost our baby and are now so happy as we have fallen
pregnant within two weeks of bein


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, Rosy. You've been through the ringer. I'm so sorry for your losses. :hug: But I'm so happy that you got another :bfp: I pray this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## cazi77

Welcome mamarosy so sorry for your losses.

Rachelbubble glad to hear the spottine has stopped.

AFM we have been out for a nice meal now stuffed!! Hoping I can sleep through til at least 7am before i'm hungry! BB's sooooo sore tonight and feel a lot bigger. My DH is loving it lol!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry mamarosy - hope this is your rainbow baby!

AFM - welp, I went back to sleep this am for 10-20 minutes at a time...DD does not like when I sleep lol, then took a hour and a half nap when she was napping and really tired right now! Hope this is good since I didn't have any m/s this am - really hope that tomorrow I wake up to full blown morning sickness!


----------



## beth30

LMAO!! I kept searching through the thread to find out who "AFM" was!!! LOL!! I just realized it stands for "As For Me"! LMAO!!! I am actually laughing outloud at myself!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Haha Beth...that's super funny lol!!

AFM (As For Me) I had a lot of pain in my uterus and got scared so I went to the emergency room (course when I got there I realized it was probably gas lol) but the did an ultrasound (no pics) and I'm actually measuring 6+1 and HB of 125! I've never had an ultrasound this early so I don't have anything to compare it to but I am hopeing this is a good sign!


----------



## beth30

Well.... AFM---LOL!! I had a few sharp pains today, kinda made me nervous.. but I vacuumed before them, so I am thinking that is what it was from.... glad things looked good for you!


----------



## bumpyplease

Beth u are so funny!! Charmer glad things are looking good and measuring a day or so ahead is always a good thing xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Bumpy - I am relieved and this am I had real morning sickness...like first it was some nausea and then it went away and all of a sudden I started throwing up about 5x in a row and it was so fast and so hard that it hurt and I couldn't breathe...Which only happened with my pregnancy with DD and has never happened in any of my m/c!!! I really hope that this is it for me! I just wish I'd had an ultrasound in some of my m/c's so I could compare but since I never had any m/s in the first one and my m/s dissapeared around 5 1/2 weeks (it did come back but not much - just a little nausea every couple of days) so I feel like this one is different so far!


----------



## cazi77

3x yey for throwing up and for the good scan.

I haven't actually been sick but the nausea is awful. Its constant and making me feel a bit down. I am pleased I have it as I have never had it before but it would be nice if I could have a little break for a few hours!! 

Had a nice quiet day watching the Gavin and Stacey omnibus on gold! lol!


----------



## Islander

charmer - thats lovely u saw HB!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies, I feel so much better after seeing the HB and having the m/s - so sorry for everyone with all day nausea, with Olivia at the 6 week mark it was just in the am...later it got really bad all day sick and put me in the hospital! So I'm hoping that my m/s picks up!


----------



## PommyMommy

Congratulations to everyone!!! I have had two losses, both early last year, I am now 8 weeks along, have heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks (127 bpm) and am being very cautious :/

Baby is due October 5th, 2012 :)


----------



## debzie

Had a telephone call from the nurse practitioner at our doc this morning confirming that I am pregnant. Have a appointment with my gp on the 7 th march to be refered to EPAU so hooefully i will gwt a scan at 7 weeks. Was also informed if I start spotting ( as i have a history from 5 weeks) I can ring the docs anytime for an emergency appt. Feeling more reasured this time.


----------



## bumpyplease

good news that you are being looked after this time round debzie!

how is everyone today?
my sickness doesnt seem to be developing into much, i thought it might have picked up a bit by now!

rachelbubble hows the spotting? hope you havent had any more over the weekend xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks bumpy. I have a terrible head cold so feel pants today. Pregnancy symptom wise my boobs have grown overnight and are really sore. Had a few dizzy spells yesterday. Little waves of nausea but not much. Love rhat we wush each other sickness. I really hope yours does pick up.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all. Glad u feel reassured debzie. I hope the sickness picks up. Mine is awful I woke at 3am to be sicl tried to force down toast. Feel so sick nothing seems to help I feel lile I have a constant tummy bug! But it is reassuring and I'd soon be complaining if it went lol! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pommy - congrats on hearing a HB!! 

Welp, I was so excited yesterday to have sickness only to wake up this am to nothing!!! I really hope that it comes back! I know with DD my symptoms were on and off, even when I got further along, but it really sucks when I don't have anything going on...scratch that, my boobs just hurt for like 30 seconds lol!! I have a feeling that this is going to be a loooonnnnggg two weeks until I see my doctor!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Haha Beth...that's super funny lol!!
> 
> AFM (As For Me) I had a lot of pain in my uterus and got scared so I went to the emergency room (course when I got there I realized it was probably gas lol) but the did an ultrasound (no pics) and I'm actually measuring 6+1 and HB of 125! I've never had an ultrasound this early so I don't have anything to compare it to but I am hopeing this is a good sign!

That's wonderful news!! Baby is doing great! Congratulations!:flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

PommyMommy said:


> Congratulations to everyone!!! I have had two losses, both early last year, I am now 8 weeks along, have heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks (127 bpm) and am being very cautious :/
> 
> Baby is due October 5th, 2012 :)

Congratulations! :flower: 
Heartbeat is a very good sign, I'm sure this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Pommy - congrats on hearing a HB!!
> 
> Welp, I was so excited yesterday to have sickness only to wake up this am to nothing!!! I really hope that it comes back! I know with DD my symptoms were on and off, even when I got further along, but it really sucks when I don't have anything going on...scratch that, my boobs just hurt for like 30 seconds lol!! I have a feeling that this is going to be a loooonnnnggg two weeks until I see my doctor!

Try not to worry, you saw a healthy heartbeat! :happydance:Just relax and enjoy NOT being sick. :winkwink:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I don't know how I'm going to make it March 9th ladies. It seems like an eternity away! I just want to see my little bean and see and healthy heartbeat! I have a really good feeling about this pregnancy, I'm just impatient!


----------



## Islander

i did my final digi today ladies and finally got my 3+ - yay!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, I'm off to get my progesterone and HCG checked again. Pray for me ladies. The closer it gets to 7 weeks the more nervous I get. (last time my HCG looked fine until 7 weeks when it did not double)


----------



## beth30

Goodluck!


----------



## rachelbubble

Hello all!! Well I have FINALLY got round to booking a scan!! Its this Thursday at 6pm!!! I am shitting myself to put it politely!!! I know what i should definately see at this stage so im terrified that there wont be anything!!! PLEASE PLEASE Pray for me ladies!!! 

As for the spotting, im just not sure what it is and whether its actually normal or not!! It could be just coloured discharge (Its kinda creamy / yellow / light light brown) caused by the pregnacare im taking or it could be a tiny bit of old blood!! Is anybody else getting this?? :shrug:

I suppose ill get answers on Thursday!!! Ive got my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning so i think ill be pouring my heart out to her!! Just want this week to go quickly and to end Thursday with a big fat grin on my face...seems a long way away now though!! x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Okay, I'm off to get my progesterone and HCG checked again. Pray for me ladies. The closer it gets to 7 weeks the more nervous I get. (last time my HCG looked fine until 7 weeks when it did not double)

Good luck hun!!! Its terrible all this waiting around!! Just want it to be 12 weeks already!!


Islander said:


> i did my final digi today ladies and finally got my 3+ - yay!!!

YAY!!! Congrats hun!!! Always lovely seeing those numbers change x x


3xscharmer said:


> Pommy - congrats on hearing a HB!!
> 
> Welp, I was so excited yesterday to have sickness only to wake up this am to nothing!!! I really hope that it comes back! I know with DD my symptoms were on and off, even when I got further along, but it really sucks when I don't have anything going on...scratch that, my boobs just hurt for like 30 seconds lol!! I have a feeling that this is going to be a loooonnnnggg two weeks until I see my doctor!

My symptoms have been coming and going as well! I seem to have one day on, one day off!! My boobs were so so sore yesterday, hardly anything today!! Hopefully theyll come back for you soon hun x x 



cazi77 said:


> Hi all. Glad u feel reassured debzie. I hope the sickness picks up. Mine is awful I woke at 3am to be sicl tried to force down toast. Feel so sick nothing seems to help I feel lile I have a constant tummy bug! But it is reassuring and I'd soon be complaining if it went lol! Hope everyone is well x

Ha!!!! Symptoms are very reassuring but the stuff we are hoping for is crazy!!! I wanna be throwing up every day!!! :haha::haha:


debzie said:


> Thanks bumpy. I have a terrible head cold so feel pants today. Pregnancy symptom wise my boobs have grown overnight and are really sore. Had a few dizzy spells yesterday. Little waves of nausea but not much. Love rhat we wush each other sickness. I really hope yours does pick up.

Glad youve got good symptoms!!! Happy symptoms!! :haha::haha::haha:


bumpyplease said:


> good news that you are being looked after this time round debzie!
> 
> how is everyone today?
> my sickness doesnt seem to be developing into much, i thought it might have picked up a bit by now!
> 
> rachelbubble hows the spotting? hope you havent had any more over the weekend xx

Bit of spotting but i cant work it out!!! Read my above post....its confusing me a little!! I seem to have loads of discharge, it just seems slighty 'tinged' x x


mamarosy said:


> Found out we are expecting our rainbow baby in october. We miscarried in January and have been blessed very quickly and im a little nervous. My first son i miscarried at 16 weeks in 1997. I had to give birth to him and he was named.I was told it was unlikely i would conceive again after infection in my womb due to no d &c. I fell pregnant with my second son in 1999, found out at 11 weeks pregnant and on millenium eve. He starts high school after the summer. 9 months after my son was born i fell pegnant again. At 9 weeks i bled and was rushed to hospital. Scan showed i ha.d miscarried my baby but i was still
> expecting . My surviving twin daughter was born healthy at 8 months gestation. I fell pregnant again 2 years later and had another daughter and then had my youngest son two years exactly after. Two years after my youngest was born i fell pregnant again but scans showed baby wasnt forming right and i miscarried at 9 weeks. 3 months later in october 2008 i was sterelized. More because i couldnt bear losing another child if i got pregnant again. For over three years i have had problems inside and been tested for cancer twice, diagnosed with PCOS then told misdiagnosed, had 10 phantom pregnancies and docs treating me like i was crazy cos i was adamant i had fallen pregnant. In december 2011 while 'sterelized' i fell pregnant. By time docs agreed to have me scanned my baby had passed but scan proved exsistance and that my sterelization clips are nowhere to be seen and no tubal damage. I was told there and then im 100% fertile. We
> were devastated that we had lost our baby and are now so happy as we have fallen
> pregnant within two weeks of bein

Welcome hun!!! You have been through so much!! So sorry for your loss!! FX'd for you this time x x 


beth30 said:


> LMAO!! I kept searching through the thread to find out who "AFM" was!!! LOL!! I just realized it stands for "As For Me"! LMAO!!! I am actually laughing outloud at myself!

:haha::haha: This made me giggle so much!!! x x x :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

PommyMommy said:


> Congratulations to everyone!!! I have had two losses, both early last year, I am now 8 weeks along, have heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks (127 bpm) and am being very cautious :/
> 
> Baby is due October 5th, 2012 :)

Welcome hun!!! So sorry for your losses!! Happy and healthy 9 months for you x x


----------



## jennyanne83

So after my last private scan on Friday, it turned out their DVD machine wasn't working correctly, and my DVD of hb video and pics was blank. They've invited me back for a free scan this Friday to make up for it and for me to hopefully get a good video. I'm really happy to get to see my little bean so soon, but another part of me is worried again in case something changes. Hopefully I'm just worrying for nothing, but it's still difficult not to worry till we're out of the first tri!! I've never wanted the weeks to go so quickly! 

xx


----------



## rachelbubble

jennyanne83 said:


> So after my last private scan on Friday, it turned out their DVD machine wasn't working correctly, and my DVD of hb video and pics was blank. They've invited me back for a free scan this Friday to make up for it and for me to hopefully get a good video. I'm really happy to get to see my little bean so soon, but another part of me is worried again in case something changes. Hopefully I'm just worrying for nothing, but it's still difficult not to worry till we're out of the first tri!! I've never wanted the weeks to go so quickly!
> 
> xx

Thats great that you'll be able to see your little bean so soon....i wonder whether itll be looking more 'baby-like' yet??!! They certainky seem to do alot of growing between 8 and 12 weeks!!

Stay strong sweetie...ive got my first scan on Thursday and im scared stiff!! I think after a loss this is never gonna go away for us PAL laides!!

We just need to stay strong together x x


----------



## jennyanne83

rachelbubble said:


> jennyanne83 said:
> 
> 
> So after my last private scan on Friday, it turned out their DVD machine wasn't working correctly, and my DVD of hb video and pics was blank. They've invited me back for a free scan this Friday to make up for it and for me to hopefully get a good video. I'm really happy to get to see my little bean so soon, but another part of me is worried again in case something changes. Hopefully I'm just worrying for nothing, but it's still difficult not to worry till we're out of the first tri!! I've never wanted the weeks to go so quickly!
> 
> xx
> 
> Thats great that you'll be able to see your little bean so soon....i wonder whether itll be looking more 'baby-like' yet??!! They certainky seem to do alot of growing between 8 and 12 weeks!!
> 
> Stay strong sweetie...ive got my first scan on Thursday and im scared stiff!! I think after a loss this is never gonna go away for us PAL laides!!
> 
> We just need to stay strong together x xClick to expand...

Aww thank you!! I'm sure your scan will go perfectly - just try to keep positive - I worried myself silly before my first scan which I now know was a waste of effort as all was well. 

It really is very difficult to stay positive after suffering the disappointment of a loss - I don't think the worry will ever go away as our innocence of the whole experience has been taken away sadly. Our scan on Friday was amazing, and I thought that would ease the worry, which it has to an extent, but there's always the little voice in the back of your mind reminding me that i'm not out of the woods yet - though I don't think we ever will be till they're born!! I take comfort in that I've got a lot further than I did last time, as a baby didn't even form, so I'm praying all keeps safe, and that heart keeps on beating!!

We should definitely stay strong together, and I look forward to a successful end to the week with our scan pics of our healthy beans!

Take care!
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## beth30

I've had a good day today... I feel almost normal... happy to be expecting, talking about the baby to come.... I just hope I am not getting ahead of myself, I am sure I will be okay. I just wish Thursday would come soon!! We have nice weather, so I have been out teaching DS how to ride his bike without training wheels... and I cleaned my porch, threw away some old floats at the pool deck... and cleaned my kitchen a bit... now we are taking a mid-day break with some internet and a cartoon... just waiting on DH to get home to see what he has planned for this evening... 

I see that this week has many scans! So I wish everyone good luck! we must count the days together, maybe they'll go faster!! tehe!


----------



## paigeypoo

i would love to share this journy into october with all of you!!
my due date is Oct 28 2012 :)


----------



## rachelbubble

paigeypoo said:


> i would love to share this journy into october with all of you!!
> my due date is Oct 28 2012 :)

Congratulations hun and welcome to the group!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, ladies, now I'm really freaking out! I had to go get my progesterone level checked today, so I asked if they could do my HCG too instead of waiting for Wednesday. Now I'm almost wishing I wouldn't have. My progesterone was fine 23.8, my HCG was 9902. I really was looking for over 10,000, I never made is to 10,000 with my last one so for some reason that was a magic number for me. Almost made it.

So why am I freaking out so badly? Well I'm almost 6 weeks and my HCG numbers had a doubling rate of 59.1 hours, last pregnancy was the same. Number doubled in under 48 hours until almost 6 weeks, then they went to doubling every 57 hours. Then at 7 weeks they were doubling every 133 hours and we knew something was wrong. :cry:

So this looks like the same pattern. :cry: I know there's nothing I can do but wait, but I was feeling so great about this pregnancy until today. :cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

paigeypoo said:


> i would love to share this journy into october with all of you!!
> my due date is Oct 28 2012 :)

Congratulations on your :bfp: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Oh, ladies, now I'm really freaking out! I had to go get my progesterone level checked today, so I asked if they could do my HCG too instead of waiting for Wednesday. Now I'm almost wishing I wouldn't have. My progesterone was fine 23.8, my HCG was 9902. I really was looking for over 10,000, I never made is to 10,000 with my last one so for some reason that was a magic number for me. Almost made it.
> 
> So why am I freaking out so badly? Well I'm almost 6 weeks and my HCG numbers had a doubling rate of 59.1 hours, last pregnancy was the same. Number doubled in under 48 hours until almost 6 weeks, then they went to doubling every 57 hours. Then at 7 weeks they were doubling every 133 hours and we knew something was wrong. :cry:
> 
> So this looks like the same pattern. :cry: I know there's nothing I can do but wait, but I was feeling so great about this pregnancy until today. :cry:

Aw hun, I know it's really difficult not to worry but your levels still look perfectly normal to me :hugs: I don't know if you have googled yet but I found this web page really useful: 
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

I'm sure everything will be fine, I will say a little prayer for you x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Wow! This thread moves fast! I will have to check in more often so I can keep up :coffee: :winkwink:

It looks like there are a few of us with scans on Thursday this week? I also have a scan on Thursday. This is my first 'scheduled' scan to check everything is ok. I ended up a having a scan last week though (Thursday - by my dates 6 weeks along) due to a few symptoms that freaked me out: I had brown spotting from Wednesday evening through to Thursday morning, it was pretty light and more cm based if anything; I kept having minor pains on the left side around the ovary area; and, I kept getting a sharp pain in my shoulder blade. Of course, I thought 'Etopic' so called my OBGYN, they obviously thought the same thing so got me to go straight in for a scan. 

I was so nervous that I closed my eyes and couldn't even look at the U/S screen, the sonographer said "Did you have IUI"?, I couldn't remember if that was the one where they implant into the uterus or fallopian tube and panicked thinking it was actually etopic!! I explained that we had not had any fertility treatment. Then she asked if there was a history of twins in our family, I immediately opened my eyes and looked at the screen and she said "It's TWINS"!!! Shocked!!! They measured at 5w5d & 5w6d so was close enough to my dates to be looking good - there was no heartbeats but she said that was normal for that stage. I am soooooo excited but equally terrified as I know there is more risk with twins - very nervous for the scan on Thursday and praying for two heartbeats!!!

Please pray for me ladies![-o&lt;


----------



## Hope4BFP

rachelbubble said:


> Hello all!! Well I have FINALLY got round to booking a scan!! Its this Thursday at 6pm!!! I am shitting myself to put it politely!!! I know what i should definately see at this stage so im terrified that there wont be anything!!! PLEASE PLEASE Pray for me ladies!!!
> 
> As for the spotting, im just not sure what it is and whether its actually normal or not!! It could be just coloured discharge (Its kinda creamy / yellow / light light brown) caused by the pregnacare im taking or it could be a tiny bit of old blood!! Is anybody else getting this?? :shrug:
> 
> I suppose ill get answers on Thursday!!! Ive got my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning so i think ill be pouring my heart out to her!! Just want this week to go quickly and to end Thursday with a big fat grin on my face...seems a long way away now though!! x x x

I am sure everything will be perfect! I will pray for you x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, Hope, Twins! What a wonderful surprise! I bet Thursday can't come soon enough!


----------



## ellabear

rachelbubble said:


> Hello all!! Well I have FINALLY got round to booking a scan!! Its this Thursday at 6pm!!! I am shitting myself to put it politely!!! I know what i should definately see at this stage so im terrified that there wont be anything!!! PLEASE PLEASE Pray for me ladies!!!
> 
> As for the spotting, im just not sure what it is and whether its actually normal or not!! It could be just coloured discharge (Its kinda creamy / yellow / light light brown) caused by the pregnacare im taking or it could be a tiny bit of old blood!! Is anybody else getting this?? :shrug:
> 
> I suppose ill get answers on Thursday!!! Ive got my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning so i think ill be pouring my heart out to her!! Just want this week to go quickly and to end Thursday with a big fat grin on my face...seems a long way away now though!! x x x

thats great youve booked the scan!!!!!!! and the colour of the spotting/discharge sounds like its not really spotting at all!!!!! good luck for thursday but you dont need it because its all going to be fine!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## ellabear

Hope4BFP said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast! I will have to check in more often so I can keep up :coffee: :winkwink:
> 
> It looks like there are a few of us with scans on Thursday this week? I also have a scan on Thursday. This is my first 'scheduled' scan to check everything is ok. I ended up a having a scan last week though (Thursday - by my dates 6 weeks along) due to a few symptoms that freaked me out: I had brown spotting from Wednesday evening through to Thursday morning, it was pretty light and more cm based if anything; I kept having minor pains on the left side around the ovary area; and, I kept getting a sharp pain in my shoulder blade. Of course, I thought 'Etopic' so called my OBGYN, they obviously thought the same thing so got me to go straight in for a scan.
> 
> I was so nervous that I closed my eyes and couldn't even look at the U/S screen, the sonographer said "Did you have IUI"?, I couldn't remember if that was the one where they implant into the uterus or fallopian tube and panicked thinking it was actually etopic!! I explained that we had not had any fertility treatment. Then she asked if there was a history of twins in our family, I immediately opened my eyes and looked at the screen and she said "It's TWINS"!!! Shocked!!! They measured at 5w5d & 5w6d so was close enough to my dates to be looking good - there was no heartbeats but she said that was normal for that stage. I am soooooo excited but equally terrified as I know there is more risk with twins - very nervous for the scan on Thursday and praying for two heartbeats!!!
> 
> Please pray for me ladies![-o&lt;

congratulations!!!!!!!!!! when i got my BFP i was hoping it would be twins (but just the one for me) thats so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! good luck for your scan on thursday :hugs:


----------



## ellabear

mamarosy said:


> Found out we are expecting our rainbow baby in october. We miscarried in January and have been blessed very quickly and im a little nervous. My first son i miscarried at 16 weeks in 1997. I had to give birth to him and he was named.I was told it was unlikely i would conceive again after infection in my womb due to no d &c. I fell pregnant with my second son in 1999, found out at 11 weeks pregnant and on millenium eve. He starts high school after the summer. 9 months after my son was born i fell pegnant again. At 9 weeks i bled and was rushed to hospital. Scan showed i ha.d miscarried my baby but i was still
> expecting . My surviving twin daughter was born healthy at 8 months gestation. I fell pregnant again 2 years later and had another daughter and then had my youngest son two years exactly after. Two years after my youngest was born i fell pregnant again but scans showed baby wasnt forming right and i miscarried at 9 weeks. 3 months later in october 2008 i was sterelized. More because i couldnt bear losing another child if i got pregnant again. For over three years i have had problems inside and been tested for cancer twice, diagnosed with PCOS then told misdiagnosed, had 10 phantom pregnancies and docs treating me like i was crazy cos i was adamant i had fallen pregnant. In december 2011 while 'sterelized' i fell pregnant. By time docs agreed to have me scanned my baby had passed but scan proved exsistance and that my sterelization clips are nowhere to be seen and no tubal damage. I was told there and then im 100% fertile. We
> were devastated that we had lost our baby and are now so happy as we have fallen
> pregnant within two weeks of bein

oh my gosh you have been through so much:hugs: congratulations on your bfp!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies!

RB - good luck with your scan on thursday! if your spotting is as light as it sounds then i woudlnt worry too much, when i had spotting before my mc it was always a definite brown that got darker and yours just sounds like normal discharge that is maybe discoloured from supplements. hopefully the midwife will be able to reassure you today!

congrats on the 3+ islander!

welcome to all the new ladies, and good luck to everyone having scans this week! my first scan is friday and starting to get a little nervous!

hope - whoop whoop on the twins! how exciting!

mom2 - i posted on the PAL after recurrent losses thread also but your betas sound completely fine for the stage you are. they only double for the first few weeks and then start to slow down. if you read my post from a few pages ago mine are not doubling any more either but apparently my figures are spot on, im sure yours are too, please try not to worry honey xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on twins Hope4aBFP! I am a fraternal twin so I was anxious to see if I had one or two sacs at my first U/S (just one for me LOL). My first U/S was at 5+4 and we only saw a sac and a yolk sac, so your scan sounds pretty normal to me. 2 weeks later we saw a baby with a nice strong heartbeat.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm feeling a bit better this morning. I guess there's nothing to be done but wait anyway...


----------



## lindblum

Mom2mmcjg - hope everything turns out ok x


----------



## rachelbubble

Oh my god!!! New symptom alert......Trapped wind!!! Its f'ing killing me!! Its kinda really low down and really adding to the pressure down there!! It really hurts to walk around and im so burpy!!

Does anyone else have this?? :shrug:


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. I'm feeling a bit better this morning. I guess there's nothing to be done but wait anyway...

Glad youre feeling better..good luck hun!!! x x


----------



## Meaggers

Hi All! Wow this thread moves so fast I can't keep up! I found myself running to the toilet today as soon as my eyes opened. As much as M/S makes me miserable I'm so thankful to have it since I didn't have it with the previous pregnancy. Taking added progesterone certainly doesn't help the queezy feeling though. 

Welcome new BFPS and congrats!!! 

Hope- TWINS!!! That's wonderful!

I can't wait to hear how everyone's scans go this week. I don't have my next scan until next Wed (March 7th). Thankfully my Doctor is doing scans/appointments every 2 weeks or I might just go crazy wondering.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

rachelbubble said:


> Oh my god!!! New symptom alert......Trapped wind!!! Its f'ing killing me!! Its kinda really low down and really adding to the pressure down there!! It really hurts to walk around and im so burpy!!
> 
> Does anyone else have this?? :shrug:

Oh yes, besides exhaustion that is my biggest symptom! :haha:


----------



## beth30

Trapped wind is bad for me too.... I get on my knees and elbows and stick my butt in the air!! LoL! it works!


----------



## beth30

Where are you guys tonight?? Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies so sorry for being awol. Dd had flu then i managed to get it too. spend avgoid few days in bed with a high temp shivering etc. Now feel like i have been run over. 

Hope I'm so excited for you. Wow twins. 

Countdown to tomorrow when so many of you have scans. Hope your ok ladies?

I really don't have much to report. Scheduled to see gp on 7 th march week today hopefully i will be able to persuade her to refer me to epau. She did say she would after my follow up appointment after my last loss. Symptom wise I have only sore boobs that's it.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I have been awol too feeling generally crap. 

So many scans tomorrow - looking forward to seeing all the pics tomorrow. My next scan is Monday so starting to get a bit nervous! xx


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 7 weeks cazi!

i wish my symptoms would pick up! starting to get a bit anxious now as i only have sore boobs and i think the progesterone would cause that anyway! had my last bloods this morning and should get mondays results later today. fridays scan cant come soon enough for me!

good luck for all the ladies that have scans today/tomorrow xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Bubble how did you get on with the midwife? did she reassure you regarding your spotting?


----------



## Islander

on monday night i had bleeding and pain, got sent to hospital and was admitted... i got out last night :) hd a scan and because of my loooong cycles im a lot less than i thogut so there wasnt much too see...so getting rescanned in 2 weeks. feeling a lot better now and happy that theres something there (after blighted ovum last time) :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Islander, glad you're feeling better. How far along did they say you are from your scan?


----------



## Islander

about 5 weeks :)...my LMP was 17th Jan but i have 34-38 day cycles so...?lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, those long cycles do make a big difference.


----------



## debzie

Islander said:


> on monday night i had bleeding and pain, got sent to hospital and was admitted... i got out last night :) hd a scan and because of my loooong cycles im a lot less than i thogut so there wasnt much too see...so getting rescanned in 2 weeks. feeling a lot better now and happy that theres something there (after blighted ovum last time) :)


So sorry ofr your scare hun but glad all is well.:hugs:


----------



## beth30

I am glad everyone is okay... 

Good Luck to everyone on their scans... I am trying to keep my mind off of mine tomorrow... hoping it will get here sooner!


----------



## debzie

I will officially be stalking all day tomorrow waiting for updates, new symptom alert. Hot flushes and night sweats whats that about.


----------



## beth30

I had another bout of morning sickness that wasn't brought on by smell.... certain smells make me puke, but only 2-3 times have I puked just because I needed to. I was dead tired so I had to nap... and my dad woke me up with two guys on my front porch looking for someone named Beth with my part of my old address and part of my address now... they were either cuban or mexican, not bad looking... but one of them said he was coming to pick up the girl, and I wasn't her..... I was thinking... NO, I'm not her.. but if you would have been hear 10-12 years ago, I would have totally been her! LOL! spooky though....


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh Beth your stories do make me giggle!!!

Good luck with the scans today ladies will be stalking for updates! Mine tomorrow and getting nervous!


----------



## cazi77

Hi bumpy what time is ur scan tomo? Good luck to all those having scans x


----------



## cb1

Hi, hope everyone's well - and good luck to those having scans this week!

Sorry to put a downer on things, but I'm struggling to be positive right now, after 2 mmcs I keep thinking "am I still pregnant?" My ms has almost gone, and I just don't feel pg right now. Is anyone else feeling like this? I just feel like I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst, rather than being positive about the future.

Don't mean to be negative, but I needed to get that off my chest and see if anyone else is feeling the same.


----------



## lindblum

cb1 - its common for ms to disappear for a couple of days and then return in full vengeance. With my 2nd daughter it disappeared at week 10 for a whole week... and then i was back to retching my guts out :)

hope everything is ok x


----------



## bumpyplease

Cazi my scan is 9.30 so at least I don't have to wait all day for it!!!

Cb1 I'm the same as you, hardly any sickness to be honest I feel pretty well and not pregnant at all!! I guess tomorrow will show me! Do you have a scan coming up to help reassure you? Xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Good luck with the upcoming scans ladies!

Welcome to any newbies!

Bumpy and cb1 - Same over here, that's why I haven't been in here for a couple of days because I haven't really been as sick as I feel I should be at this point...matter of fact I had very little nausea for all of a minute for the past couple of days but this am it lasted more like 5 minutes and I did dry heave a little...but this time with DD I was so sick it wasn't funny and I know every pregnancy is different and I know that a lot of ppl skirt by with very little symptoms but I am having trouble believing that I could be one of them and my history is basically either no symptoms whatsoever or symptoms that come on and then lighten up and last time (m/c) my m/s disapeared for 3 days and then came back very lightly, this time it didn't dissapear completley but now that it's back it's not as strong as a couple of days ago but only time will tell and last time my m/s just kept disappearing so maybe this time it'll stick around but be light or it'll just kick in better toward 8 weeks or something. Sorry if I brought yall down lol, just feeling so paranoid and unsure right now!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cb1 said:


> Hi, hope everyone's well - and good luck to those having scans this week!
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on things, but I'm struggling to be positive right now, after 2 mmcs I keep thinking "am I still pregnant?" My ms has almost gone, and I just don't feel pg right now. Is anyone else feeling like this? I just feel like I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst, rather than being positive about the future.
> 
> Don't mean to be negative, but I needed to get that off my chest and see if anyone else is feeling the same.

Perfectly normal to feel the way you are. After losses its hard to believe that you'll actually have a healthy baby. "Feeling pregnant" comes and goes, I pray your little bean is just fine.


----------



## Tweak0605

cb1 - I've been the same. The past couple days I've woken up, and not felt pregnant. It's starting to really scare me, as I'm terrified to have another MMC. Less then 2 weeks till my next scan, so I can just hope and pray that everything is still going well. 

Had a few bouts of nausea early this week, but they are so so sporadic. I haven't felt sick in a couple days. At least my boobs still hurt and I'm still tired. But I'm fighting a nasty head cold now, so that could be taking all my energy too.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Okay, since there are a few of us with fears about our symptoms, I am going to start a symptom spotter thread, I know that I am having more symptoms than I think but am brushing them off...like the dizziness, I just keep pushing through it and later I'm thinking "did I have any dizziness today?" and I can't remember so please join me there too so we post our symptoms as we have them throughout the day!


----------



## aliss

I'm a new October too.

I had my miscarriage in November at 9 weeks. Two heartbeat ultrasounds (with a subchorionic haematoma), it was quite upsetting. No symptoms however and apparently baby stopped growing.

I am due sometime around October 21st +/- 2 weeks as my cycles were not regular after the MC. I have an almost 2 year old as well. I feel comfortable with this pregnancy because I have symptoms unlike my MC. I know that's not a guarantee but I'll take it.

My OH is not coping well with it. He is in constant fear that we will lose this one too. I wish I could help him but there's not much I can do but wait.


----------



## debzie

Cb1 I completly understand your fears I am exactly the same I too have had two mmcs with previous healthy ultrasounds. I feel like a time bomb. 

Symptom thread sound like a great idea.


----------



## debzie

Welcome allis. So sorry for your losses.


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes!!! Everything was perfect with my scan!!

Baby measuring 8w+4d, saw and heard the heartbeat. 

Im on :cloud9:

(Picture in my journal) x x


----------



## bumpyplease

Soooooooo happy for you! Just took a peek in your journal and the picture is amazing..... So clear! Congrats! X


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks hun!! Im so happy x x


----------



## debzie

rachelbubble said:


> Thanks ladies for all the well wishes!!! Everything was perfect with my scan!!
> 
> Baby measuring 8w+4d, saw and heard the heartbeat.
> 
> Im on :cloud9:
> 
> (Picture in my journal) x x

Fab news hun so so happy for you. x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, bubble, I'm so happy for you! :wohoo:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats Bubble - hopefully easy sailing from here!!


----------



## Madrid98

Very happy for you Louise!! Now you can relax a little bit!


----------



## beth30

Yay Bubble on your scan!! Welcome Newbies!! and I just wanted to let everyone know that my scan went well too! I got to see the heartbeat!! yay!! it was unreal to me... I still am not as excited as a normal pregnant lady, but I am getting there. I have another scan on March 19th... Doc says with my history that is a good time to make sure all is still growing on cue...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Beth! :wohoo: Congrats on the Heartbeat! :flower: Did they tell you the heartrate?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Um so we've all had great scans so far??? How amazing is that??? Go us and lets keep it going for those next scans too!! Only been about 5 days since I had mine and already I want another lol! They have hand held ultrasounds for vets especially...too bad I couldn't work one lol!


----------



## beth30

That is good!! Let's keep the positivity rolling!! No, he didn't tell me.... I was satisfied with seeing it... I should have asked, but I was to distracted I guess... Hopefully by my next scan I can pick it up on my doppler at home...


----------



## beth30

Here is my scan picture~6 weeks 4 days


----------



## Hope4BFP

YAY for Rachelbubble and Beth on your scans today!! :happydance:

My scan also went really well, saw two heartbeats!! :happydance: Both were measuring 6w3d so my dates were off by a few days, my new EDD is 22nd Oct. Heartbeats were 116bpm and 118bpm :cloud9: The sonographer and OBGYN were happy with all the results. They are also 'di-di' twins - which apparently are the lowest risk.

Next scan is at 10 weeks, fx'd for that one!


----------



## debzie

Hope and beth I am so happy for you both. Yeah.


----------



## rachelbubble

beth30 said:


> Yay Bubble on your scan!! Welcome Newbies!! and I just wanted to let everyone know that my scan went well too! I got to see the heartbeat!! yay!! it was unreal to me... I still am not as excited as a normal pregnant lady, but I am getting there. I have another scan on March 19th... Doc says with my history that is a good time to make sure all is still growing on cue...




Hope4BFP said:


> YAY for Rachelbubble and Beth on your scans today!! :happydance:
> 
> My scan also went really well, saw two heartbeats!! :happydance: Both were measuring 6w3d so my dates were off by a few days, my new EDD is 22nd Oct. Heartbeats were 116bpm and 118bpm :cloud9: The sonographer and OBGYN were happy with all the results. They are also 'di-di' twins - which apparently are the lowest risk.
> 
> Next scan is at 10 weeks, fx'd for that one!

Yay for great scan!!! What a positive lucky thread this is!! Itll be sharing 12 weeks scan pics next then bump pictures!! Congratulations ladies :happydance:


----------



## cb1

Congratulations on your scans ladies! What great positive news xx

Thanks for all your supportive messages yesterday, and i'm happy to report that after having a complete lack of symptoms I ended the day by throwing up last nights dinner - I've never been so pleased to be sick! This PAL business is a complete emotional roller coaster, but I'm so glad we have is forum to help keep us sane!

So what's everyone up to this weekend? We don't have any plans, other than taking our toddler swimming on Sunday - for me I think a restful weekend is in order.


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on the great scans yesterday Rachel, Beth and Hope!

i just got back my scan this morning and im pleased to report ive had my FIRST EVER positive scan!!!

Baby measuring 7+2 and has a good strong hearbeat, no pics im afraid but i dont care - love my little blob! im getting another scan next friday! yippee!!!

hope everyone is doing ok today xx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations on all the fantastic scan results!! 

I am going away for the weekend and have my scan on monday so hoping to keep the positive trend!! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bumpyplease

have a fun weekend away, off to anywhere nice? ive just realised my scan puts me spot on the same dates as you Cazi at 7+2 although im not going to change my ticker just yet!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi all, I had a MC in November last year and got my BFP on Sunday. I had spotting before my BFP and earlier this week, have a scan on Monday and hoping to see a baby, I should be around 6 weeks, so due about 27th October 

Good luck to everyone and hope October brings loads of healthy rainbows xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

sharonfruit said:


> Hi all, I had a MC in November last year and got my BFP on Sunday. I had spotting before my BFP and earlier this week, have a scan on Monday and hoping to see a baby, I should be around 6 weeks, so due about 27th October
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope October brings loads of healthy rainbows xxx

So so so so so happy to see you on here hun!!!! I'm praying your scan Monday goes fantastic!!! :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats on the great scans girls! I know yall are so relieved! 

Bumpy - my scan put me two days ahead too but I'm not changing mine because with Olivia I'd either measure a day or two ahead or a day or two behind at every scan and she came a week early lol!!

So I was a little nauseas this am and dry heaved a little and then after I had my nutritional shake at 8, I was starving at 10 and at 10:15 when I finally set down to eat I was so nauseas that I was dry heaving and couldn't eat at first...but I managed! Not really sure if this counts as morning sickness or not but if my stomache is empty I feel sooo sick! Hope and pray it continues!! Really starting to believe that this may be my forever baby!!


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks charmer! im not changing my ticker until my 12 week scan, then i may if my dates change. 

sorry you are feelling sick, but yay for the strong pregnancy symptoms! im still feeling pretty good


----------



## Islander

argh!went for an hcg blood test today and it wouldnt stop bleeding...soaked off the plaster and through my top...took 20 mins to stop!felt so sick and dizzy :( made me feel v down too... bring n the 14th for my scan and some firm answers :)


----------



## Hope4BFP

Wonderful news Bumpy, congratulations!! :happydance:

Good luck for your scans next week ladies.

Have a great weekend everyone! X


----------



## beth30

I am so happy that everyone is getting along good! I hope with everything in me that the trend continues! My next scan will be at 9 weeks.... I may have said that already..
Hopefully it is an abdominal scan because the vaginal one's have made me cramp after and into the next day... and I hate that feeling! I guess I'll take what I can get though!


----------



## rachelbubble

Great news bumpy!! Lets keep the PMA up!! Its working!! :happydance:

Just got the date through for my 12 weeks scan!! 26th March!!! Eeekk!!! Its quickly coming round!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

beth- my scan at 7+4 was abdominal, so I am sure they should be able to do one at 9 weeks on you!


----------



## bumpyplease

And mine was today at either 7 or 7+2.


----------



## Meaggers

YAY EVERYONE! Congrats on great scans!! My next is Wednesday and it can't come soon enough! I wish there was an at home ultrasound machine. lol 

Just out of curiosity (i haven't made it this far before and didn't have m/s before), but is it normal for your m/s to come and go? Like to be puking non-stop one day and not the next?


----------



## jennyanne83

Hey everyone,

Congrats on all the successful first scans this week - it's definitely a lucky thread - long may the positivity continue for all of us through this scary time! xxx

I had a follow up free private scan done today (due to their DVD player not working last week) and all was fantastic - little bean has grown exactly 7mm in the week, and is measuring right on target of 9w4d!! Sooo happy!! :happydance:

The growth in a week was amazing - just last week there was little buds for arms and legs, now there are hands with fingers, and little feet. The DVD of the scan is amazing as I can watch him/her wriggle around, and see the little heart beating. Still sooo tiny - measuring 2.66cm, but it's amazing that so much has developed in just 7 days!! 

Here's a pic (the blob on the right is the yolk sac which stays around till about 12 weeks): 

https://i39.tinypic.com/33p7al3.png


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hope and bumpy, Congratulations on the wonderful scans! That's great! :flower:

Jenny, your pick is so cute! Yay for free extra scans!


----------



## Meaggers

Jenny your scan is beautiful! I think I see little hands!!! Grow little baby grow!


----------



## beth30

Great scan picture Jenny!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beautiful scan hun!! 

HOw is everyone today?? Personally, I just wish I was at the 35 week mark lol! I have been waiting almost a year to have another baby and I am ready for him/her NOW!! Also, no symptoms for me today...except blood is back in my nose!! It's been gone for a few days so yay! But hopefully I'll start feeling like crap as the day progresses lol! Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm doing good. The closer it gets to Monday the more nervous I get. I want it to hurry up and get here, but then again I'm very scared about getting bad results. If my HCG isn't over 35,000 this time then I'm in for an awful ride like last time. :nope: So in my mind Monday is a very important day!

(Last pregnancy my numbers were great until 7 weeks, then they didn't double. So that's why my Monday numbers are so important)


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Congratulations on all the positive scans really fills me with hope.


Mom2 hope this weekend. flys by for you.


Afm finally gave in and bought a clearblue with conception indicator and git 2-3 weeks feeling chuffed as i never got past 1-2 weeks with my last pregnancy even when i was 6 weeks. Taking that as a positive sign. Still no nausea fir me and my boobs feel fine. Other than being pale and tired i wouldnot believe i was pregnant at the moment.


----------



## rachelbubble

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Congratulations on all the positive scans really fills me with hope.
> 
> 
> Mom2 hope this weekend. flys by for you.
> 
> 
> Afm finally gave in and bought a clearblue with conception indicator and git 2-3 weeks feeling chuffed as i never got past 1-2 weeks with my last pregnancy even when i was 6 weeks. Taking that as a positive sign. Still no nausea fir me and my boobs feel fine. Other than being pale and tired i wouldnot believe i was pregnant at the moment.

Hi hun!! Ive only just today started with nausea and im nearly 9 weeks! My boobs come and go and apart from tiredness ive felt ok!! Try not to worry...ive had hardly any symptoms and my baby was spot on on the scan on Thurs!! Congrats on the 2-3 weeks, always lovely to see that x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I'm doing good. The closer it gets to Monday the more nervous I get. I want it to hurry up and get here, but then again I'm very scared about getting bad results. If my HCG isn't over 35,000 this time then I'm in for an awful ride like last time. :nope: So in my mind Monday is a very important day!
> 
> (Last pregnancy my numbers were great until 7 weeks, then they didn't double. So that's why my Monday numbers are so important)

Good luck for Monday sweetheart!! Try to stay calm and positive!! Go into the meeting thinking what you want to see and hopefully thats what you'll get!! x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

3xscharmer said:


> Beautiful scan hun!!
> 
> HOw is everyone today?? Personally, I just wish I was at the 35 week mark lol! I have been waiting almost a year to have another baby and I am ready for him/her NOW!! Also, no symptoms for me today...except blood is back in my nose!! It's been gone for a few days so yay! But hopefully I'll start feeling like crap as the day progresses lol! Hope everyone else is having a good day!

Hi hun!! I feel like crap today!! First day of proper nausea and im sick of this 'hangover' tiredness feeling!! I have zero energy and zero appertite!! Eating for the sake of it rather than actually enjoying my food ALTHOUGH Ill take having symptoms for now!! Ha....moan moan moan.... Chilling big time!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Ladies...have any of you developed a dislike for water in pregnancy?? :shrug:

I used to drink litres of the stuff prior and i just cant stomach it at the moment, makes mr gip!!! :wacko:


----------



## beth30

It made me sick to drink water during my pregnancy with my son.... I'd gag...


----------



## debzie

Good evening ladies. This is going to be a long one....

With my last pregnancy I had spotting and sovwent for a scan at 6+5 there we saw a fetal pole and heartbeat. Measuring 5+4 but no one was concerned. At 11 weeks I again started spotting had a scan Lo had stopped developing the day of or day after my scan 5+4-5. Obviously there must have been problems to sliw the growth rate. I am now really dwelling on the fact i am 5+4 tomorrow. 


This one does feel different believe. it or not i feel less pregnant. 

Just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

rachelbubble said:


> Ladies...have any of you developed a dislike for water in pregnancy?? :shrug:
> 
> I used to drink litres of the stuff prior and i just cant stomach it at the moment, makes mr gip!!! :wacko:

Just the opposite for me, I want water, water, and more water.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

debzie said:


> Good evening ladies. This is going to be a long one....
> 
> With my last pregnancy I had spotting and sovwent for a scan at 6+5 there we saw a fetal pole and heartbeat. Measuring 5+4 but no one was concerned. At 11 weeks I again started spotting had a scan Lo had stopped developing the day of or day after my scan 5+4-5. Obviously there must have been problems to sliw the growth rate. I am now really dwelling on the fact i am 5+4 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> This one does feel different believe. it or not i feel less pregnant.
> 
> Just needed to get that off my chest.

I understand your fear. The closer I get to 7 weeks the more worried I get, but I do think this baby is going to make it. We have to believe, pray, and stay optimistic!


----------



## cazi77

Hiya alj just a quick post from my phone. I've got a stnking cold and a fever is it safe to take paracetamol?


----------



## cb1

debzie said:


> Good evening ladies. This is going to be a long one....
> 
> With my last pregnancy I had spotting and sovwent for a scan at 6+5 there we saw a fetal pole and heartbeat. Measuring 5+4 but no one was concerned. At 11 weeks I again started spotting had a scan Lo had stopped developing the day of or day after my scan 5+4-5. Obviously there must have been problems to sliw the growth rate. I am now really dwelling on the fact i am 5+4 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> This one does feel different believe. it or not i feel less pregnant.
> 
> Just needed to get that off my chest.

I know exactly how you feel, I lost my last one at 9+3, I have a scan on Wednesday where I'll be 9+2, and I know that even if everything is ok on that scan I wont be reassured. I'm having moments where I don't feel pg at all (had one just now when I woke up - where I forgot for a moment) I think part of it is a kind of self-preservation denial. I'm trying not to think about this pg too much, and certainly not allowing myself to get excited about it.

I guess what I'm trying to say is it's normal to be worried, especially when you approach previous loss dates.

Do you have a scan booked soon? That may help put your mind at ease if it's past the date of your previous loss.


----------



## cb1

cazi77 said:


> Hiya alj just a quick post from my phone. I've got a stnking cold and a fever is it safe to take paracetamol?

Sorry your feeling I'll. I'm not sure about paracetamol - the last time I had a cold I just had fresh squeezed lemon in hot water and a few dabs of olibas on a tissue (plus plenty of feeling sorry for myself) 

Hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## debzie

Cazi i too had a cold atvthe beginning of the week went to the docs who told me that paracetamil is safe to.take. the fever needs to get under control asap as that can cause problems. 


Thanks ladies for your reasurring comments. I see. my gp on wed this week. She did say she would rwfer me to epau for an early scan following my last loss. So i will know more then.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies
How is everyone today?

Rachel I'm the opposite SOOO thirsty at the mo and can't get enough water down me!!

Cazi paracetamol is fine, one of the only things you can take unfortunately. Sorry you are feeling ill

Xx


----------



## Twinkie210

rachelbubble said:


> Ladies...have any of you developed a dislike for water in pregnancy?? :shrug:
> 
> I used to drink litres of the stuff prior and i just cant stomach it at the moment, makes mr gip!!! :wacko:

I can really relate! I haven't been able to drink much water for 3 weeks now. I was so afraid I would get dehydrated. I had a week where I could only drink milk and popcicles. Water is still unappealing to me, but I am able to tolerate it in small amounts.


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies, today I decided to clean up my computer room, and I moved a box, then vacuumed...I took a break because I was beginning to cramp, then I had to pee, so I went to the bathroom, wiped when I was done, and I had DARK BROWN discharge on the TP... so I wiped until I couldn't get anything on the tp, and there was tinges of red, very small, but there.... what could this be??


----------



## debzie

Beth I have spotted with all my pregnancies even the successful one. I was told by my docs that at around 6+ weeks thats when the embryo taps into your blood supply in a big way this can cause some seepage that takes a while to work its way out. 

If it is not accompanied by cramps and is just spotting I would try not to worry too much (tell me this in a few days when I start lol)

If you are concerned go see your doc. x


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well today! As for the water I started out drinking a ton of water and then the sicker I got I couldn't stand it anymore. Any little bit would make me puke. I have found recently that root beer is helping a lot instead of giner-ale. Weird I know, but it does. lol

I have my scan on Wednesday, and I'm SO scared. This is about the time when we went in for the scan for my mmc and didn't see a heartbeat. I'm a nervous wreck!! As for symptoms-Can someone tell me if it's normal to lose morning sickness at 8 weeks? I was extemely sick from 6-8, and now I'm starting to feel normal. I'm also cramping really really low. Almost pelvic bone, groin, hairline area. Any experience with this??


----------



## beth30

debzie said:


> Beth I have spotted with all my pregnancies even the successful one. I was told by my docs that at around 6+ weeks thats when the embryo taps into your blood supply in a big way this can cause some seepage that takes a while to work its way out.
> 
> If it is not accompanied by cramps and is just spotting I would try not to worry too much (tell me this in a few days when I start lol)
> 
> If you are concerned go see your doc. x


LOL! I know that brown=old.... I did have some cramping, but like I said I was working on cleaning up.... so I don't know if that did it, or if it is just working out from my vaginal scan I had on thursday.... eh, I checked again, and it has gone away, and my cramps are not bad.... so I will take it easy the rest of the night...


----------



## cazi77

Hi Beth i'm thinking you might just have over done things this afternoon. Make sure you relax and fingers crossed it will go. 

Meaggers good luck for your scan on Wednesday. I have read that sometimes about 8 weeks sickness can go then come back worse a few days later. 

Debzie I hope no spotting comes with this pregnancy.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM I feel awful have yucky cold which means i'm not sleeping coz I cannot breathe!! I feel better than I did yesterday so hopefully over the worst. I have my scan tomorrow - I am sooooo scared. I am convinced I am going to go and they will say the baby had no heartbeat!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beth - I'd just relax and maybe give my doc a call about the spotting - who knows, they may get you in later this week for another ultrasound!! Of course they could just tell you to put your feet up and not do any heavy lifting, but I think you'll feel much better if you call your doc!


----------



## beth30

I have a scan scheduled for the 19th.... My hubby moved ds' new bed in, and it is big enough for momma and little boy, so I am relaxing on a new mattress tonight! We've been relaxing and watching movies until after midnight, now hubby has retired to our bed, and I am snuggling with my baby boy... pretty soon he will be too cool to snuggle with me... :( Hopefully this pregnancy goes well so I will have another snuggle buddy, one on each side! Poor hubby will never get any loving! LoL!


----------



## ellabear

oh im freaking out, ALL my symptoms have completely disappeared for the last week or so now, i dont feel pregnant at all and i really think i may have had a MMC, i want to go to the dr but im worried they will just make me wait for the 12 week scan, im so sad because i feel like i just KNOW that its over :(


----------



## cb1

ellabear said:


> oh im freaking out, ALL my symptoms have completely disappeared for the last week or so now, i dont feel pregnant at all and i really think i may have had a MMC, i want to go to the dr but im worried they will just make me wait for the 12 week scan, im so sad because i feel like i just KNOW that its over :(

Hi, I know exactly how you feel, I think once you've had a mmc it's very easy to convince yourself it's happened again - I keep thinking that it's all over due to lack of symptoms etc.

If you're really worried than speak to your doc or epu and see if you can get a scan to put your mind at ease. If they won't do it then maybe you could look into having a private scan.

xx


----------



## debzie

Ellabear i know exactly what you mean I too have no symptoms still and am.convinced that i too have had another mmc. I am going to see my gp wed and belueve me it cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Tweak0605

Ella, I agree with cb1. If you're really worried, I would definitely talk to your doctor or someone, and see if you can get a scan. Don't push those feelings away; I know over in the US is different, but the u/s tech at my last scan said if I had any "gut feelings", to give them a call and they would squeeze me in. Give them a call and see what they say :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay ladies, today is the big day for me. I'm off to get my HCG checked again. I'm praying its over 35,000. If not, I'll know something's wrong. :cry:
So nervous, this check feels so incredibly important. Like its going to tell me what to expect at my ultrasound on Friday. I pray my little bean is growing strong and healthy! Come on HCG!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all hope everyone is well.
Mom2 fingers crossed for your HCG results.

AFM I had my scan today. Everything perfect - baby 14mm which is bang on for 7+5 with a lovely strong HB. I'm on :cloud9: at the moment x
 



Attached Files:







DSC06484.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cb1

Fantastic news Cazi! And good luck Mom2 with your results.

Anyone else got a scan or appt booked for this week? I have a scan on Wednesday morning, which I'm feeling very nervous about.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Cazi - congrats to you for a wonderfull scan!!

ellabear - I've only had really mild symptoms and they keep disappearing and I keep thinking the worst as well...it's just really hard to be pregnant again after mmc and it's an everyday struggle but hopefully we'll all get through it and get our rainbow babies!

Hello to everyone else!! 

AFM - still have Okay, since there are a few of us with fears about our symptoms, I am going to start a symptom spotter thread, I know that I am having more symptoms than I think but am brushing them off...like the dizziness, I just keep pushing through it and later I'm thinking "did I have any dizziness today?" and I can't remember so please join me there too so we post our symptoms as we have them throughout the day!

Hello to everybody else, hope yall are having a good day today!

AFM - I still have sore boobs and I did throw up this am but don't know if it was m/s or b/c I was so stressed and worried about not having m/s (I have thrown up when I got nervous several times)! Sigh, come on 35 weeks lol!!


----------



## sharonfruit

I had my scan this morning, according to dates I should be 6w2 but was measuring less than 5 weeks. Have got another scan a week on Friday to see if bean has grown, will be a long couple of weeks but am not really clinging on to any hope x


----------



## beth30

Sharon, if you O'd late then your dates may be correct... just a few days will make a difference..

And ladies who are missing symptoms... go with your gut, but try to keep the hope alive.


----------



## debzie

Cazzi so glad your scan went well. 

Sharonfruit when they are measuring something that small they can be off with the measurements a mm can make the difference of a week.

Afm unfortunatly my gut is saying therevis something wrong. I still have glimpses of hope but am trying at the moment to push them to oneside for fear of another mmc and. it hurts all the more when you have allowed yourself to.hope abd dream of the would have been baby. 

Sorry for the doom and gloom.


----------



## Wilfbown

Hi ladies,
Welcome to all the newbies :flower:

Sharon, sorry for all the worry you are going through. Two weeks to wait is a very long time. In my experience, they usually like to have a gap of 1 week between scans. Keeping my fx'd for you. :hugs:

Very pleased for you Cazi :happydance:

Beth, how are you now?

AFM, I haven't been on here for a while. Been very down in the dumps thinking this pregnancy is doomed. Last week I'd been vomiting for England, had massive boobs with poking out veins all over, huge bloating etc etc, then it just stopped over the weekend. Not even hungry anymore but for those of you who are worried for the same reasons...I brought my private scan forward a week to today and I saw my bean again! :happydance:
I'm measuring spot on with my dates 7 + 6 with a heartbeat of 150bpm and she's grown 11mm in 12 days and now measures 13mm which is also exactly right. I'm on :cloud9:
I still don't feel pregnant - Meaggers, yes all my symptoms have disappeared and I'm 8 weeks tomorrow. Bloating gone down, nowhere near as sick. I am very tired though. I've been an absolute nervous wreck. Now it's another 2 week wait until my next scan so I'll be just as bad again in a few days but I'm further along than I was last time and right now I'm just trying to enjoy it. Keep faith everyone and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Thank you ladies for all of your reassuring words, I really hope it is that I ovulated late.



> Sharon, sorry for all the worry you are going through. Two weeks to wait is a very long time. In my experience, they usually like to have a gap of 1 week between scans. Keeping my fx'd for you.

The sonographer suggested 10-14 days so the nurse made the appointment for 12days so its in the middle. I think because I was measuring less than 5 weeks they suggested to wait up to 2 weeks so I will be definately at least 6 to 6 and a half weeks and there will be hope of seeing a heartbeat.

xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sharonfruit - sorry for all the trouble hon, I hope next scan shows a healthy baby with a healthy HB and measuring right on track!!

Just want to say (and someone remind me of this when I freak out again) with Olivia, I felt like she wasn't going to make it despite serious morning sickness and at 9 weeks, convinced I lost her, I went to the ER only to see she was measuring ahead with an HD of 171!!! I thought all hope was lost but it wasn't! On the other hand I choose to think the worst so I won't get myself all excited b/c it hurts more when I start thinking about a baby that I never get to have. I really hope that these are our forever babies, I just don't know if I can handle another miscarriage...Really wish my doppler would work early!


----------



## Meaggers

Cazi great news!

Im with everyone else on this. Symptoms seem to come and go. Like I've said before oh and i have never made it this far in our pregnancy. Needless to say every little thing scares me in to thinking it'll be another mmc again. The only thing I keep telling myself is "fluctuating symptoms are normal and I have no reason to fear the worst!" I think we're so used to being let down or having our hearts broken that we only look for the negatives as if we're just waiting for the ball to drop again. We have to think positive ladies! Hugs!

I have a scan Wednesday afternoon. Let's keep bringing in the good news!!


----------



## beth30

Wilfbown- I am doing good today... I've taken it a bit easy today... now just sitting around watching tv with my little family. It is cold out, but the weather is supposed be mild this week, so I will get to spend some much needed time outside... I get depressed all cooped up. We are going to start adding some rooms onto our house soon..I will be supervising while everyone else does the hard labor.. but that is normally what I do even when I am not pregnant! LoL! I do have to admit, I am a member of the lazy club.... 

As for the symptoms, I am 7+1 today, I do feel my symptoms fading a bit... my boobs are still sore, and I am having cravings... but other than that, I am normal... little sore in the abdomen area...but my bump is already growing, probably because of the pregnancies before stretched me out. I had to get a belly band to hold my jeans up because I can't button them... I have had the bloat, and this isn't it... the doctor said that he could tell I had grown a bit in just a week... wonder what I'll look like when I go back on the 19th?

Just ordered me a doppler from ebay. I had one last year, it was brand new, I ordered it and it arrived the day of my m/c.... I swore I wouldn't do that again. But I think I'm okay this time. I loaned out the one from last year, and since then many people have used it, and I'd like to start with a new one, new pregnancy, new doppler, and I will not loan this one, and this pregnancy is going to make it! I am determined!


----------



## Meaggers

Glad you're feeling a bit better Beth. Good thinking on the Doppler. This one WILL make it! Which one did you get? I think I have the 3 MHz Sonoline B


----------



## beth30

That is the one I got! I chose it both times... it has pretty good reviews...


----------



## Meaggers

Yeah it really does. Seems a lot of people get hbs early with it. Im not sure when to start trying.


----------



## beth30

I'll probably start trying as soon as I recieve it... that way I can document how early I detect it for the ladies on here to used as info...I know everyone is different, but we can know what the doppler is capable of if it is early at picking up the HB.


----------



## ellabear

i went to the DR today, she took it really seriously and i have a scan tomorrow, i really dont have any hope left at this point. it would be great if i was completely wrong but im preparing for the worst now :(


----------



## Hope4BFP

Good luck for tomorrow Ellabear, I will keep my fingers crossed and pray for you :hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

Your in my prayers ellabear


----------



## Meaggers

Ok i couldn't resist and just went ahead and tried!! I'm so excited! I used the sonoline b doppler and we found a hb!!! Only for a few seconds at a time and some times it was mixed with my own so it was hard for the Doppler to get a digital read on it. OH and I timed it out to be about 168! 
Beth, when you use it look about bikini line area and lay super flat with lots of gel! This truley is an anazing doppler. In case anyone is wondering what to look for, sounds like a little train going down tracks. You'll definitely be able to tell the difference between yours and the baby's.


----------



## beth30

GREAT NEWS!!! LoL! I remembered with my son that I had to start out lower, but it was a little later in the pregnancy, and with a crap doppler! But thanks for the heads up.. I might have to do a little trimming! LOL! I am supposed to get mine between Thursday and Saturday, so even if I do have to wait, it won't be a really long time. Congrats on the hb!! I'm glad I brought that up today!


----------



## beth30

ellabear said:


> i went to the DR today, she took it really seriously and i have a scan tomorrow, i really dont have any hope left at this point. it would be great if i was completely wrong but im preparing for the worst now :(

I really hope everything goes well tomorrow. You will be on my mind. Please update us when you can. We are here for you. Prayers and good thoughts headed your way.


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck with your scan ella bear Im praying everything is as it should be and it will reassure you.

Meaggers thats fab that you found the hb and so early too!!

Beth glad the spotting has stopped and you had some nice family time tonight make sure you take it easy .

Cazi lovely scan pic!

Sharonfruit am thinking of you, hopefully you ov later than you thought.

Just to reassure everyone I have not really had any morning sickness at all and I just don't feel pregnant. But my scan last week showed that everything was perfect so far. I still have a long way to go but it shows you that lack of symptoms doesn't always mean the worst. I have another scan on Friday and I'm praying it's still going well!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all good luck for your scan ellabear.

Yey for finding the H/B Meaggers. I have got that doppler. Think i'll wait until next week before trying.

Hi bumpy good luck for your scan on friday. I'm sure all will be fine.

AFM cold slowly going. Still have the m/s but not quite as bad. I've not been as hungry either but have felt pretty rotted with this cold. My boobs seem to have grown overnight yey!!!


----------



## cb1

Sharonfruit - i just wanted to reassure you. Your situation is similar to mine, when I had my first scan by LMP I should have been 6+3, but they put me at around 5 weeks. I have to admit I was terrified that something had gone wrong, and I had to wait 2 weeks for a follow up scan. At the follow up I would have been 8+3 by LMP, but there on the screen was a little bean measuring 7+2 with a little heart beating away. It seems that I ovulated late that cycle, and am currently measuring around 8 days behind LMP dates. Fingers crossed that you also ov'd late, and you will see something at your next scan xx

For all of those worrying about lack of symptoms, I know exactly how you feel, in fact I posted a while ago with exactly the same worry. I guess that once you've been thorough a loss, especially a mmc, it's only natural to expect it to happen again, or even to feel that you "know" it's happened already. I have moments where I don't feel pg, and I'm certainly not allowing myself to get excited about it, or daydream about what the future might hold should this pg go full term. PAL is an emotional rollercoaster, and we can only take it one day at a time. If you have concerns contact your doctor or epu to help put your mind at rest.

Ella - good luck with your scan today, I'll be thinking of you and looking out for your update

AFM I have a scan tommorrow where I'll be 9+2 by last scan measurement. I feel quite numb about this one. I'm bracing myself for bad news (as is only natural) but I also know that good news won't reassure me as my last pg ended at 9+3, so even if everythings going well I'll still be worried... Like I said earlier this PAL business is an emotional rollercoaster!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Cb, that's reassuring, thank you. I'm not getting my hopes up though. I've been feeling abdominal pressure all morning, I wouldn't call it cramping yet but it feels heavy down there xxxxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Ella and cb1 - Praying everything goes perfect for your scans! :hugs:

Meaggers - SO happy to hear you found the heartbeat. I've tried a few times, but can't seem to locate it. I hope I can find it before my scan next week!

Hope everyone else is well. I seem to have horrible indigestion, and it's getting worse. I had a sandwich yesterday, and felt so sick afterwards. I had to leave work early, cause I just felt like I would lose it. I'm very happy to have that feeling though. Next scan is 1 week away, so I'm praying everything is going well.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cazi77 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well.
> Mom2 fingers crossed for your HCG results.
> 
> AFM I had my scan today. Everything perfect - baby 14mm which is bang on for 7+5 with a lovely strong HB. I'm on :cloud9: at the moment x

:happydance: Oh, I'm so happy for your Cazi! And I love your Ultrasound pic!!!:flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sharonfruit said:


> I had my scan this morning, according to dates I should be 6w2 but was measuring less than 5 weeks. Have got another scan a week on Friday to see if bean has grown, will be a long couple of weeks but am not really clinging on to any hope x

:flower: Oh, Sharon, I'm so sorry. I've been through that and know how hard it is. The ultrasound shows that baby probably won't make it, but you still have a small glimmer of hope. So hard...:hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Ella - thinking of you and wishing you good luck for your scan!!

AFM - welp, past 2 days I've thrown up in the am, yesterday it was 5 times and today it was 4!! I thought that maybe it was b/c I was drinking so much water at a time (which I do anyway) so I tried to recreate it again this morning about 20 minutes after I got sick: I drank the same amount of water and felt fine so I added my super thick super filling breakfast shake in and ended up with nothing more than a tummy ache...but it did not make me throw up so I'm thinking it's m/s...that and throughout the day I usually drink lots of water at one time and hasn't made me sick yet!! Hope this is a good sign!

On another note, I called my doctor to see about getting in next week and they are so booked up it may be next month!! But having a history of miscarriages really helps so they are going to try and work me in within the next few weeks! Waiting on the phone call now!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

ellabear said:


> i went to the DR today, she took it really seriously and i have a scan tomorrow, i really dont have any hope left at this point. it would be great if i was completely wrong but im preparing for the worst now :(

I'm very glad that she's giving you an early scan, I pray it brings good news!:flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Meaggers said:


> Ok i couldn't resist and just went ahead and tried!! I'm so excited! I used the sonoline b doppler and we found a hb!!! Only for a few seconds at a time and some times it was mixed with my own so it was hard for the Doppler to get a digital read on it. OH and I timed it out to be about 168!
> Beth, when you use it look about bikini line area and lay super flat with lots of gel! This truley is an anazing doppler. In case anyone is wondering what to look for, sounds like a little train going down tracks. You'll definitely be able to tell the difference between yours and the baby's.

Oh, how wonderful! I want one now! How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Ella - thinking of you and wishing you good luck for your scan!!
> 
> AFM - welp, past 2 days I've thrown up in the am, yesterday it was 5 times and today it was 4!! I thought that maybe it was b/c I was drinking so much water at a time (which I do anyway) so I tried to recreate it again this morning about 20 minutes after I got sick: I drank the same amount of water and felt fine so I added my super thick super filling breakfast shake in and ended up with nothing more than a tummy ache...but it did not make me throw up so I'm thinking it's m/s...that and throughout the day I usually drink lots of water at one time and hasn't made me sick yet!! Hope this is a good sign!
> 
> On another note, I called my doctor to see about getting in next week and they are so booked up it may be next month!! But having a history of miscarriages really helps so they are going to try and work me in within the next few weeks! Waiting on the phone call now!

:happydance: Yay for some MS!!:happydance:
I can't believe they are so booked up! You waited so long and now they can't get you in! :growlmad: I hope they have an opening pop up soon!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:bunny::wohoo::bunny::wohoo::bunny:
:happydance: I am so excited right now! Got yesterday's HCG results, 34,881!:happydance: That's doubling every 92.5 hours! :happydance::cloud9:

Last pregnancy at 7 weeks my HCG was less than 6,000. This time its over 34,000 at 6+4!!!:cloud9::loopy: Now I can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday, I just know I'm going to see a healthy baby!!:yipee:


----------



## bumpyplease

yippee! congrats! was just about to ask if you had your HCG bloods back! x


----------



## cazi77

Mom2mmcjg said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :bunny::wohoo::bunny::wohoo::bunny:
> :happydance: I am so excited right now! Got yesterday's HCG results, 34,881!:happydance: That's doubling every 92.5 hours! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Last pregnancy at 7 weeks my HCG was less than 6,000. This time its over 34,000 at 6+4!!!:cloud9::loopy: Now I can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday, I just know I'm going to see a healthy baby!!:yipee:

Yey thats fantastic news so happy for you. Looking forward to seeing your scan pic!!:happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Me too! To have a good scan after all these losses would be awesome! I'm very optimistic, but its almost surreal.


----------



## sharonfruit

Mom2mmc, thank you. Congratulations on your HCG results. I did a htp on CD28 and got a negative. Didn't test again for about a week when I got a faint pos on a cheapie test. I'm hoping that I did ovulate a week late, although I don't know how likely that is x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - congrats on the great numbers!! How reasuring is that?? I know your ultrasound will be great on Friday!

Doc called me back and due to my miscarriages they are able to get me in next Wed. at 10:15 so I'll be about 8+3 but DH can't go and now I have no idea what to do with DD, I'm not telling anyone so going with me is not an option and she's only allowed to stay alone with DH's parents (they're the only ones I truly trust 100%) and they have to work...so I guess I'm going to take her with me and bring in her stroller so while I'm having an ultrasound she wont be running around everywhere!


----------



## rachelbubble

Whoo!! Lovely to drop in here and see so much positive!!

Great scans and numbers and AWESOME symptoms!! Bring on the morning sickness everyone and feeling crap!!! :winkwink:

Ella - Good luck with your scan, im sure everything will be fine! Im just so glad youre being seen!! FX'd for you hun!!

Sharonfruit - Really hoping you have ovulated later than you thought!! GL!!

3xscharmer - Glad youve got an appointment sorted, wish your OH could make it but im sure everything will be fine x x

Mom2mmc - Great numbers!! Great PMA!! This is it for you hun x x 

Beth - Glad the spotting has stopped :hugs:

Everyone else - Hello!!! Hope youre all good x x x :hugs:

AFM - Well...food smells are really getting to me!! I cant stand it and its turning my stomach!! I bought a loaf of bread before and it smelt so strong in the car i had to put it in the back!! Just tried to cook chilli and i had to sit down half way through as the smell of the food was terrible!! Then it tasted rubbish although OH said it just tasted the same as usual!!

Cant believe how much pregnancy messes with food!!! x x


----------



## 3xscharmer

My breasts hurt!!! Lol!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Baby Bug - hello!! Think ive missed you!! Welcome to the group and congratulations!!! Whens your due date so i can add you to the front page??? x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

3xscharmer said:


> My breasts hurt!!! Lol!!

Me too!! I take my bra off and they just kill!! Need to purchase a new bra x

:holly::haha:


----------



## Meaggers

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Meaggers said:
> 
> 
> Ok i couldn't resist and just went ahead and tried!! I'm so excited! I used the sonoline b doppler and we found a hb!!! Only for a few seconds at a time and some times it was mixed with my own so it was hard for the Doppler to get a digital read on it. OH and I timed it out to be about 168!
> Beth, when you use it look about bikini line area and lay super flat with lots of gel! This truley is an anazing doppler. In case anyone is wondering what to look for, sounds like a little train going down tracks. You'll definitely be able to tell the difference between yours and the baby's.
> 
> Oh, how wonderful! I want one now! How much did you pay for it?Click to expand...

I bought it off of e-bay with shipping and all for $57! Best purchase I've ever made!!!! 

CONGRATS ON THE HCG RESULTS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Meaggers

CB1- Good Luck with your scan tomorrow! I have one as well. Let's get good news!!

ShannonFruit- Wishing you good luck and sending you lots of prayers! When I first when in I was convinced by my opks that I was almost a week further. It turns out when I went in for my scan I was a week behind. I was scared to death, but 2 weeks later I went in there was a beautiful hb. It's very possible the dates are off slightly. 

3xCharmer- I'm glad they were able to fit you in!

Hi baby bug!! 

afm- After a short break from morning sickness I ended up sick until 3am last night!


----------



## cb1

sharonfruit said:


> Mom2mmc, thank you. Congratulations on your HCG results. I did a htp on CD28 and got a negative. Didn't test again for about a week when I got a faint pos on a cheapie test. I'm hoping that I did ovulate a week late, although I don't know how likely that is x

I did a hpt on cd28 and got a negative too. I had my first positive a few days later which was very faint to start with. If you had a negative to start with then it is likely that like me it's a late ovulation. I know exactly how you feel, the waiting for the next scan feels like it takes forever! Good luck, and try not too worry too much (easier said that done I know!)


----------



## cb1

Thanks Meaggers - fingers crossed for us both for tomorrow!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sharon- Since you didn't get your bfp until very late it is quite possible that you just aren't as far along as you LMP would say you are. I pray that's the case.

Bubble- Thanks. OMG, those food tastes and smells!! I think someone else should have to cook until at least a few months after I give birth. That is just torture. Plus I can't cook right because I don't know if it tastes good or not. :sick:

Looking forward to hearing about great scans tomorrow!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks girls, knowing that others have been in the same situation is really reassuring, I am going to try my best to relax until my next scan, there is nothing else I can do for now!! X


----------



## 3xscharmer

rachelbubble said:


> 3xscharmer said:
> 
> 
> My breasts hurt!!! Lol!!
> 
> Me too!! I take my bra off and they just kill!! Need to purchase a new bra x
> 
> :holly::haha:Click to expand...

Mine hurt with my bra on...and sometimes only one of them hurts lol!!:dohh::happydance::blush:


----------



## Tweak0605

Mine hurt with my bra on too. I take it off a night, and it seems they feel way better!


----------



## beth30

Hey everyone. I hope all is working out well with you guys. 

AFM- I have had some returning brown dishcarge... dark brown.... I have noticed it is happening the next day after an orgasm (no penetration-I've been flying solo-), so I am trying to refrain from them. It is hard though because my dreams are so vivid and x-rated.... I feel like a man! you know??, once it is up there, something has to be done to bring it down! only I don't have one of those. horrible, i never had a sex drive before.... now i can bring the walls down with an orgasm...


----------



## cb1

Hi Beth, this may sound like an odd question but are you taking a progesterone supplement? The reason I'm asking is that I've been on one for the past 2 weeks, which coincides with the dreams I've been having which would make a porn star blush!! Now XXX rated dreams weren't listed on the side affects, so I'm trying to work out if that's whats causing it, or if it's just pg hormones!


----------



## cb1

Ladies, I had my scan this morning and im afraid it's bad news. Measuring around 7 weeks still with no heartbeat. Have a ERPC booked for Friday, and a rescan booked for tomorrow just for my own peace of mind.

Good luck to the rest of you and I wish you well for the rest of your pregnancies xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

CB1 im so sorry. that is so sad and my heart goes out to you. I hate that this keeps happening to good people! thinking of you xx


----------



## Tweak0605

cb1 I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## rachelbubble

cb1 i am so so sorry to hear this!! I cant believe how many people this has happened to over the last few days!!! :hugs:

Always here if you need me x x


----------



## Islander

im so sorry cb1...gutted for you x


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm so sorry to hear such awful news cb1 :hugs:


----------



## beth30

CB1, sorry for the bad news, but I have read some ladies on here didn't see the heartbeat until a little later... there is always the chance that the technician measured wrong... I just hope everything turns for the better for you. To answer your question, no I am not on prog. the discharge is going away.... I am going to go to the doc again for UTI, because I am pretty sure that could be the cause. I know I am supposed to be drinking more water than anything, but I have been drinking a bit of soda because I am addicted.... So I stopped driking soda all together, and I feel much better. still going to the doc for the uti though...


----------



## cazi77

Cb1 I am so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## 3xscharmer

CB1 - aww honey, I am so sorry...my heart is breaking for you. It is so hard to loose a baby and I will be praying for the miracle of a heartbeat tomorrow. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate to even ask this right now, but if there is no hb tomorrow are you going to go see a reproductive endocrinologist to be tested? Good luck honey and I am keeping you in my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## Islander

im so upset...the dr told me to phone to get my hcg level results today(after being in hospital aft bleeing and ssuspected ectopic) and the secretary said the doc was out, phone back at 4.45...so I did and she said sorry, dr is busy try gain tomorrow!!!im prob just being unreasonable and hormonal and blasting it out of proportion but Im sitting here is tears :(


----------



## Meaggers

Cb- I'm so sorry honey. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Islander- I'm sorry you haven't been able to talk to the doctor. I know how hard it is to wait. Hang in there! :hugs: If there results were bad wouldn't the doctor call right away though? Sometimes no news is good news when it comes to test results.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Cb1, :hug: I'm so sorry! It is an unexplainable pain to lose a child, especially after seeing that reassuring heartbeat. :hugs:

Islander, I know how you feel. I went through the same thing with my last pregnancy. My doc is always so busy I would end up calling the office all day and not getting my results! One time I drove an hour down to the lab to get my results directly because I couldn't stand the idea of having to wait over the weekend! Now I just wait and get my results straight from the lab so I don't need to call my doc at all. :haha:


----------



## cb1

Thanks everyone for your messages, this group has been a fantastic source of support over the past few weeks, and especially today. I'm not holding out any hope for tomorrow's scan, it's just something I need to do before I go for the ERPC so I don't torture myself with thoughts of "what if they were wrong" afterwards. We've already had some tests after our second mmc, which didn't find anything but will definitely see if there are more tests or treatments available before going through this again.

Meaggers, hope your scan went well today

Islander - sorry you didn't get your results, hopefully you'll have good news tomorrow

Sharonfruit - good luck with your next scan 

Everyone else, thanks again for the support and I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies xx


----------



## sharonfruit

:hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

CB1 - you just hang in there and be strong honey, you will get through this and I would definatley inquire about more testing in the future, but for now just take care of yourself!


----------



## Meaggers

Scan went well today. Baby was dancing on the screen and measured 2 days ahead putting me at 9 weeks. My doc is moving my scans to once a month now instead of every 2 weeks. Thank God I have a doppler. I added the scan pic to my avatar. Ill upload it larger when I reach a computer. Hope everyone is well tonight.


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats meaggers, its starting to look more baby like now!

my second scan is tomorrow.

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congrats Meaggers! :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations meaggers, looks like a tiny little jelly baby :cloud9:


----------



## rachelbubble

Congratulations Meaggers...Were nearly through first trimester!!! x x


----------



## beth30

Oh yay Meaggers!! That is wonderful news!! You've got me excited for my 9 week scan, I hope I see something that resembles an actual baby too!! LOL! and moving would be nice...


----------



## Meaggers

Good Luck on your scan tomorrow Bumpy!! :hugs:

I'm very excited to be almost done with the first trimester.:happydance:
It's so hard to believe I've already come this far even though I still have a looong way to go. You should def see movement Beth. I didn't expect to, but my doctor said that they start wiggling around about 8 weeks. I do believe that it was one of my happiest moments in life thus far. :cloud9:

Also, Morning sickness seems to be going away a lot & JIC doc gave me a prescription for nausea in the future. Boy I sure could have used that the last 2 weeks!


----------



## princesspreg

My date was October 7/8, 2012.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies

Had my second scan this morning and everything is looking perfect. After 4mc last year I never thought I would ever have a positive scan and I'm so happy and greatful. I'm measuring a few days ahead still at 8+3 and bubba is measuring 18mm

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/410ef0d4.jpg


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## cazi77

Orr so pleased for u bumpy lovely pic x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats meager and bumpy!! Love those scan pics and very glad that you guys had such wonderfull scans and praying it continues for my scan on Wed! Why are the days dragging by??


----------



## sharonfruit

Tell me about it, I have to wait 7 more sleeps, I guess it'll only be 6 tomorrow though...


----------



## debzie

Great news on the scans ladies.

I have been refered fir an early scan on monday I will be 6+5 very aprehensive as i was 6+5 when i had a scan with my last pregnancy only to be told at 11 weeks my little one had stopped growing the day or day after that scan. I was measuring a week behind. So if i am bang on dates i think i may be a little reasurred.


----------



## bumpyplease

fingers crossed for monday debzie, the first scan is always the worst and i have to admit this is the first time i have EVER had good scans, but im thinking positive thoughts for you sweetie xx


----------



## Meaggers

Wonderful scan Bumpy!! 
Good luck on your scans debzie and charmer! 

Anyone having a really hard time with their sinuses lately? As soon as I blow my nose it gets stuffy and I have to do it all again! AHHHHHH It's driving me insane! lol :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies.

I too have a stuffy nose its really bad at night.


----------



## 3xscharmer

I'm hoping and praying that we all have good scans next week!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:happydance:Bumpy, Such a beautiful pic! I'm so happy for you! :flower:

Debzie, I can TOTALLY understand your anxiety. I was 7 weeks when I got my first scan last time which started my 3 week ordeal that ended in MC. I pray this one goes great for you, perhaps your doc will give you a scan a couple of weeks later to reassure you this time.

Meaggers, ME! I have been SO congested! Pair that with the nauseous feeling and I'm just not up to snuff. Stinks. 

AFM- Had a great scan today. I'm on :cloud9:! Baby measured 1 day ahead at 7w+2 with a heartrate of 141!:happydance: I really couldn't be happier. I just know that baby is going to be perfect! I told my hubby that a 7 week heartrate of 141 sounded like a girl to me. :haha: 
I get another scan in 10 days to make sure baby is growing perfectly. So excited! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 7w+1d.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## debzie

Mom2 so glad all is well and I am going to ask for a follow up scan too.


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely pic mom2 I can't stop looking at mine and get you are the same!!!!


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies! Congrats on the scans!

AFM-I am tired and HUNGRY! I posted in a thread about hunger on the first tri board, I want fruits, veggies, and bread! Any kind of fruity juice I can get my hands on I drink! I just ate some cookies to curb my hunger but it didn't work, I want food! LoL!


----------



## debzie

Know the feeling beth i am so so hungry all the time. I have found eating porriage before bed at least now stops me waking at 2 am hungry. I am so tirwd i am starting to wonder if I am anaemic so am going to have plenty of greens tomorrow.


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm bloody starving as well, and I get sick if I haven't eaten in a while. I also wake up starving in the middle of the night :dohh:


----------



## beth30

My MS is becoming an everyday thing.... that is okay by me... it reassures me. I Got my doppler in the mail day before yesterday, I know it is early to use it, but I had a full bladder so I thought I'd give it a try.... I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow, and I swear I caught a faint baby HB right at the top of my pubic bone where Meaggers told me to start. Didn't last long though... but that is fine with me, I am just blessed to hear it I think... 

Oh, and I am glad I am not the only one eating everything in sight! LoL! We'll be chunky monkeys when these babies finally arrive! LoL!


----------



## rachelbubble

What wonderful scans ladies!! Whooooo!!!! :happydance:

Ladies with scans this week....lots of luck and PMA!! We can do this!!

The hunger thing got me this weekend as well...ive literally been eating everything in sight!! Ive had no appetite for weeks and BAM....Think ive eaten 6 weeks worth in 2 days!! Ha!!! :pizza::icecream::haha:


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies! I have nice weather today so I have been out enjoying it. DS got a new bike for his birthday and he has been riding and I have been watching. I am not a health nut, but I do think that kids time is better spent outside playing than inside watching tv all day. Today makes 8 weeks for me. I had some cramping last night... got nervous, but today it has went away. I notice when I cramp it is later in the evening so I think it is just all the movements of the day catching up to me... I cramp in my lower back when it is time for AF, and that is kinda how it feels, but I guess it would be best described as backache... eh, who knows?? How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My nausea has been much better, its been replaced by a stuffy nose and heartburn though. I feel too "sick" to feel pregnant. Good thing I had that great scan or I'd be worried.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I have my scan this morning woke up feeling extremely anxious. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck debzie! :hugs:

I have mine tomorrow - I'm starting to get anxious as well. Never had a good scan at this point...


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck debz, mine is on Fri and I cant think of anything else so I can only imagine how the rest of you girls feel :hugs: x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh goodness debzie. :hugs: Praying everything is okay with your little bean, and that your next scan will give you good news :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear that Debzie :hugs: I do hope that everything turns out okay, being in limbo is definitely the worst. 2 weeks is a long wait :( x


----------



## bumpyplease

im sorry debzie, limbo is the worst thing ever. How many weeks do you think you are? if you ov late and you really are only 5-6 weeks then the possibility of no hb at this stage is fairly high. thinking of you sweetie xx


----------



## debzie

I am sure of ov as I was using my cbfm and monitoring cm. I got a positive hpt at 8 dpo so know it couldnot be late implantation either. we will just have to wait and se.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So sorry, Debzie. :hug: God bless.


----------



## Meaggers

I'm sorry Debzie! :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers. I know how long 2 weeks can feel. We're all thinking of you and hoping for the best. Try and stay strong and positive even though it's hard.


----------



## Islander

sorry to hear this debzie...i have just been in the 2ww for very similar reasons...my scans on wednesday and im terrified. fx for you hun!x


----------



## rachelbubble

Oh Debzie!! I really hope youre just dating behind and in 2 weeks you'll get a lovely surprise!! :hugs:

Youre in my thoughts and prayers x x x x


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies.

Islander fingers crossed for you on wed hunni. Really hope all is well with you and both of us are just not textbook pregnancies.


----------



## beth30

I was measuring behind, (according to my doctor)------ I told him I ovulated later than he thought, and when I went back the next week I saw heartbeat... I've read on here that some ladies didn't get to see the heartbeat until 8+weeks.... not sure where I saw that... hope it isn't my crazy mind making it up! I am sure I read it though.


----------



## debzie

I ovulated on cd 15 this cycle by cbfm so i am now rationalising that well thats just LH surge i could have ovulated up to 48 hrs after my peak. Also as the midwife said you don't. know when coneption took.place either. As for my positive hpt so early that could have been the cyst they saw? Or am I just clutching at straws?


----------



## sharonfruit

> I ovulated on cd 15 this cycle by cbfm so i am now rationalising that well thats just LH surge i could have ovulated up to 48 hrs after my peak. Also as the midwife said you don't. know when coneption took.place either.

I'm thinking like this too, I went for a 6 week scan and was measuring less than 5, hoping that ovulation/fertilization/implantation took a little longer than expected and I'll see a Hb at my next scan on Fri xxx FX'd for you xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - just wanted to say I hope these next 2 weeks don't drag and that little bean is just a later bloomer. Sending lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie, add me to the list of those hoping and praying for you and little bean. Good luck qmd hope next scan is better!


----------



## debzie

Thankyou so much ladies for your kind words. X


----------



## beth30

That is what we are all here for. When we are in need of support, we have eachother.... I think I'd be nuts (worse than I already am) if it wasn't for BnB... and now especially this thread. Love you ladies!


----------



## Islander

can it be tomorrow now please?!?!?my scan is at 12 tomoro and the time has draaaaaaged by :(


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck islander! all routing for you sweetie xx


----------



## beth30

yes, good luck tomorrow!

AFM- I can't clean or anything without having lower backache... if I just lay around it is fine, but if I do something -clean-go shopping, things like that, then I get it. I had a little bit of tingy mucus on the tp after cleaning today too... but I don't think it was from internal, I think it was some broken vessels on the outskirts of my cervix... I hope anyway...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Good luck islander!

I love you guys too! Pray my scan is good tomorrow, this really light off and on ms has really got me worried.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Can't wait to hear about the great scans you ladies have tomorrow! :flower:

Beth, I guess your body is telling you to lay down and read a book.


----------



## debzie

Good luck Islander for today. Will be stalking.


----------



## beth30

I had a BM with a little bit of spotting, and afterwards I felt fine... no spotting since, and the cramping has ease... I guess I was just working up something in there with all the movement.... but I have relaxed all evening, and even napped. I can't make it through the day without a nap. Now I am surfing the internet, and letting my electronic massager work some kinks out of my neck and shoulders. Trying to get my son to go to sleep because he woke up for a midnight snack and never fell asleep! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## cbhattarai

hello, 

I need to say that my wife is 2 week pregnant and we aere expecting babay since ;ast 2 years. 

Thank You


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck for you scan 3xscharmer x


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck islander and charmer!! :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hi all have been workin loads so haven't been on here much lately. Good luck to those having scans today. Debzie really hoping all is well at your next scan. Beth take it easy!!

Afm I still feel constantly sick which is gd. Have my 1st midwife apt today! X


----------



## bumpyplease

how did your scan at 12 go islander? have been thinking about you and crossing everything! good luck with yours later as well 3x charmer x


----------



## Islander

Hello!im measuring 7w5d and we saw a tiny, flickering heart beat!so everything is great :-D


----------



## debzie

Islander I am so so pleased for you and it has given me some hope now.


----------



## bumpyplease

islander that is fantastic! so happy for you! amazing that you are now showing ahead! did you get any pics? xx


----------



## Islander

Praying for you deb!i was so convinced it had all gone wrong that I couldnt understand what I was seeing. When she pointed out the hb I just west tears me relief and joy


----------



## cazi77

so happy for you islander thats great news x


----------



## beth30

Yay!! I love good news!!


----------



## debzie

Islander said:


> Praying for you deb!i was so convinced it had all gone wrong that I couldnt understand what I was seeing. When she pointed out the hb I just west tears me relief and joy

I bet you were shocked I too havebconvinced myself now that it has gone wrong again but hearing stories like yours does fill me with some hope. I am really and truely pleased for you hun.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Islander, So happy for you! Congratulations! :yipee:

Charmer, Any news? How was your scan?


----------



## Meaggers

YAY Islander!! :happydance:
Hope all is well with your scan Charmer and look forward to hearing an update! :hugs:

AFM: After a nice break at 8 weeks from morning sickness the past couple of days it has come back 2x as bad! I had to call my doc this morning because I can't even keep down a Popsicle. :( 13lbs lost since I found out I was pregnant. I wanted to lose weight but not like this:haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations Islander, so at your first scan you must have been around 5 weeks? Did you see anything but the gestational sac, if you don't mind me asking?

Meaggers, sorry to hear about the sickness, did the Dr say they can do anything for you? I suppose its important to keep hydrated at this point? I've only actually thrown up once so far but have terrible nausea from the moment I wake up :hugs:


----------



## thisismysnoka

Hi all i have been dying to post on here but couldnt until my dr gave me a due date. Which he said he wouldnt give me unless he was 95% sure we were gonna carry to term. So yesterday at our 9 week checkup baby was measuring 9w5d and Dr said he is sure he will see us in October so yay. 

We are due 10/11/12 WOO HOO. . .


----------



## 3xscharmer

No heartbeat, measuring 8 weeks. D&C set for tomorrow going to have another ultrasound done before just so I can't torcher myself with what if. Thank you ladies so much for your support during this difficult time and I will be taking a break from b&b for a few weeks so I will not be on to see your condolences but I thank you for them anyway. My midwife has referred me to a neonatal fetal maternal specialist of some sort who actually takes my insurance instead of an RE who doesn't so most of my testing should be paid for. I am having this baby tested too.


----------



## Twinkie210

3xscharmer said:


> No heartbeat, measuring 8 weeks. D&C set for tomorrow going to have another ultrasound done before just so I can't torcher myself with what if. Thank you ladies so much for your support during this difficult time and I will be taking a break from b&b for a few weeks so I will not be on to see your condolences but I thank you for them anyway. My midwife has referred me to a neonatal fetal maternal specialist of some sort who actually takes my insurance instead of an RE who doesn't so most of my testing should be paid for. I am having this baby tested too.

I know you won't see this but I am so sorry and I hope this new Dr. can give you some answers.:hugs:


----------



## Islander

Hi sharon. We say a yolk sac last time but no fetal pole.


----------



## cazi77

oh no 3x's i am so sorry to hear this. xxxx


----------



## debzie

3xscharmer said:


> No heartbeat, measuring 8 weeks. D&C set for tomorrow going to have another ultrasound done before just so I can't torcher myself with what if. Thank you ladies so much for your support during this difficult time and I will be taking a break from b&b for a few weeks so I will not be on to see your condolences but I thank you for them anyway. My midwife has referred me to a neonatal fetal maternal specialist of some sort who actually takes my insurance instead of an RE who doesn't so most of my testing should be paid for. I am having this baby tested too.


I am soo soo sorry Charmer. I know you will not see this but I am sending it anyway. Know that I am here for you and PM me anytime. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Charmer, I'm so sorry. :hug: I was really hoping baby would be great this time, as I know you were too. I pray that God wraps his loving arms around you during this hard time. :hugs:


----------



## thisismysnoka

charmer i know you wont see this but i am so sorry i was really hoping for you.


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm so sorry charmer devestated for u xx


----------



## Islander

Oh hun... Gutted for you. Im so sorry :-(


----------



## Meaggers

Charmer my heart goes out to you. Im so sorry that youre having to go through this. We're all here for you even though you wont see this.


----------



## beth30

Charmer, my heart is breaking for you. Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## bumpyplease

how is everyone today? 
any more scans this week? how is everyone feeling? cant believe a few are nearly reaching the end of the 1st tri!!!!!


----------



## cazi77

Hi Bumpy yes some people are nearly 11 weeks. 12 weeks still feels a mile off for me but having my dating scan booked for the 3rd is giving me something to focus on. I do have another scan on tuesday tho. 

How is everyone else? I think 3x's news has shook us all a bit. So sad xx


----------



## rachelbubble

I am so so sorry Charmer! Absolutely devastated for you!!! :hugs:

Youre in my thoughts and prayers x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

No real updates for me..... absolutely exhausted, feeling quite headachey at the moment and the cramps and acheyness have started again!!! All good though...i was panicy yesterday as the symptoms seemed to have gone but BAM theyre back again today!!! :dohh:

My next scan is a week on Monday, the 26th when ill be 12w1d!! Its gone quite quickly now....the nerves have started again though about the scan but trying to stay positive and calm x x x


----------



## sharonfruit

> any more scans this week? how is everyone feeling? cant believe a few are nearly reaching the end of the 1st tri!!!!!

I've got a scan tomorrow afternoon, I'm bloody terrified x


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck Sharon will be thinking of u!

Wow bubble not long till your dating scan will you be telling people after that?

My next scan is a week Friday (23rd) when I will be 10 weeks.

Still feeling quite well, wondering if it will just hit me one day or if I am one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh gosh charmer, I'm so sorry for you. :cry:

Good luck tomorrow shar!! :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Good luck sharon xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Oooh tweak have u had another scan or have I missed/forgotten about something. Your avatar pic is starting to look Like a proper bubba super cute!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, Charmer's loss has really shaken me! I pray she's doing okay. 

Sharon, I hope you have a great scan tomorrow. Keep us updated!


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies, it is hard to think about myself with the pain that our bnb sister is going through. But I guess we must continue to share info with eachother on our own PAL journeys. (much love to charm)

With that said. AFM- I have a bump---I am a chubby, so I have a bulge on the top, and a baby bump on the bottom, I have been having cramps, but I think it is just growing pains. 3 more days until my 9 weeks scan, I am nervous, but hopeful that things are on track. 

So how are you ladies doing?


----------



## beth30

And Good Luck Sharon!


----------



## Tweak0605

bumpy - I did have another scan! By the time I could post on here with bnb being down, I didn't want to post after charmers news. :( 

But .. we had an ultrasound last Tuesday. Baby is measuring right on target at 9w2d (last u/s was 2 days behind my calculations too) with a heartbeat of 176 BPM. I'm in love with the picture of our little peanut! He/she was moving all around, so the tech had to get the HB measurements a 2nd time because he/she was moving too much the first time. I'm still going with my original due date for now, so I'm 10 weeks today and about ready to be the furthest I've ever been!


----------



## Meaggers

Tweak your scan is beautiful! What a perfect little peanut! It's also further than I've ever been before. I love being "new" from this point on and seeing/feeling these changes that I haven't gotten to experience before.

Shannon good luck on your scan today!! 

Beth I too have gotten a little bump. It's very low. OH seems to think I'm imagining it, but it's def visible to me! Have you tried your doppler yet? You're right around the time when I found mine. 

AFM: The doctor gave me Zofran for the vomiting. It hasn't gotten rid of the nausea completely, but I haven't vomited once in 2 days. It's safe to say this little pill is a miracle drug for morning sickness sufferers. I still can't eat complete meals due to food aversions, but at least now I'm able to keep what I do eat down.


----------



## bumpyplease

thinking of you sharon! and charmer if you are stalking i hope you are ok sweetheart, we are all shocked and devestated by your news xx


----------



## bumpyplease

tweak, thats an incredible pic for 9 weeks and 2 days! makes me excited for my scan next friday now at 10 weeks as its amazing how quickly they develop from a blob to an actual baby!
im 9 weeks today, the furthest i have ever been also!

anyone elses boobs not really grown yet? im small chested (34b) and one thing i was looking forward to was them getting bigger! haha. they are sore but dont seem to have grown much yet! come on boobies grow grow grow!!!


----------



## Meaggers

bumpy mine haven't really grown much either. They're a little fuller, but def not a cup size bigger or anything. They are VERY sore though. I rolled over last night in bed and OMG lol


----------



## bumpyplease

im the same as you meaggers! they do feel a bit fuller but im waiting for this big increase eveyrone talks about!!!!!!!!


----------



## beth30

My boobs are way fuller, I'm already a D cup, so I hope they don't over flow! I won't be able to stand up straight! LOL! 

Meagers- I have been using my doppler everyday, I sometimes think I am catching the heartbeat. But the most noticeable thing I am catching is a swoosh, bop, whoaaaa, sound. NOt all of the time, and I can definitely feel the swooshing going on... it isn't gas.. I am 100% sure it is the baby moving around in there. I am perfectly still when holding he probe, it isn't moving at all, and I can actually feel the swooshing going on. I now know the right time to check for it because I'll be watching tv, and I'll feel it, check it, and sure enough there is the swooshing.


----------



## debzie

Beth if you hear a sound like the wind on trees its the placenta once you habe found that lil bean is usually around somewhere. One of the girls on the other thread swears by " twinkle" probing to find the hb early on.


----------



## debzie

So ladies today its my day off so its first. day ihave had to think on mondays dissappointing So the issue for me was i was measuring behind and no hb. This cycle was the first cycle using cbfm so ff took ov from my second peak which was the darkest test. That said I still could have ovulated at least a day and a half after that then do not know when sperm met egg possible another day. So peak cd 15 + 3days or conception. That would make me 6 weeks at my scan not 6+5. Am i deluding myself? If that is the case I will have to join the november thread.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls,

I had my scan and little bean was right there with a heartbeat, measuring 6 weeks! I can't believe it, I was fully expecting there to be no baby! 

I am on top of the world right now and I believe this puts me back to a due date of November the 9th, so I suppose I have been knocking about in the wrong thread! X


----------



## cb1

Hi Sharonfruit, I've been stalking this thread today waiting for your update!! Congratulations, you must be so happy! Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks cb! I am in disbelief, it was the loveliest thing to see! xxxx


----------



## debzie

So pleased for you sharonfruit. May see you in the november thread too.


----------



## Islander

Yay so happy for you sharon


----------



## beth30

Yay Sharon! 

Debzie- just a few days can make a big difference early on. My doctor said even with the technology, they can get close to the measurements, but not always spot on. He says it depends on the person doing the scan too. So, try not to worry, I know easier said than done. But things aren't always what they seem, and maybe baby is exactly what it is supposed to be measuring. Mine was off too... so we recalculated some dates with some different scenarios and took it from there. I know I am definitely not out of the woods, but this is the furthest progress with my pregnancies other than my son. AND- I can here the wind in the trees, but I guess I am too impatient to find the hb. the swooshing and little thud I hear sometimes is like when you jump into water and you can here your hands moving to swim... I can feel the woozy too... I am really in tune with my body... but who knows. it is probably just gas! LOL!


----------



## rachelbubble

Congrats Sharon!!! Great news!! x x x


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay do happy for you Sharon! Fx for u debzie x


----------



## beth30

How are you ladies doing today???

Yesterday, I sent OH and DS for pizza and they came back with a pizza and a puppy! I already have three outside dogs and a cat... Like I needed another one! LoL! but she's a cutie and I think will keep her.


----------



## debzie

Hello there Beth looks like I am following in your symptoms for 7 weeks as I have been having really vivid sexy dreams and feels rampant. I have never had this with any pregnancy so think my hormones must be going into overdrive. My boobs have grown and are spilling over my bra and hurt really bad today. Hoping all this is positive signs for me. Still no ms but do have some waves of nausea especially when I am hungry. How are you???


----------



## Islander

Lol I have gone up at least a cup size :-S


----------



## beth30

I am doing well. I had a bout with ms earlier today actually twice, but other than that and sore boobs... nothing much, maybe a little pulling and stretching... Just mostly counting down until Monday! I hope it is good news and my little peanut is dancing around.


----------



## beth30

C'mon ladies, I don't see as many posts from you guys. How are things going??


----------



## sharonfruit

GL for tomorrow Beth!!

I'm alright thank you :flower: Very nauseous, especially when my stomach is empty. But apart from that doing well x


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies gd luck to everyone that has scans tomorrow!

And happy mothers day to all u uk ladies :0)


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck for tomorrow Beth! 

Anyone else have scans this week?

I'm feeling okay. Seems like most of my symptoms are going away. Kinda makes me nervous, but I'm getting closer to 2nd tri. No sore boobs or nausea really anymore. Smells still set me off, and still crazy tired. That's about it. Counting down the days till the NT testing and we can see our little peanut again!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I have a scan on Tuesday.

Good luck tomorrow beth xx


----------



## beth30

Thanks, and Happy Mothers Day to the ladies across the pond! Good Luck to all the ladies with scans this week. 

AFM-My symptoms come and go, but my boobs are always sore...maybe not as bad as before.... I'm like Tweak...smells set me off... FInally had a proper BM... TMI I know, but it was wonderful! LOL!


----------



## bumpyplease

I have a scan Friday can't wait to see the progression from last time hoping it is starting to look less jellybaby and more real baby!!!

I'm getting odd waves of nausea but usually it's ok once I've eaten, starting to get a podgy bloat though!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies, so happy to see that everyone is doing well. 

AFM- Still feeling nauseous, but my sinus infection is getting better so that's a good sign. I was even able to sing at church this morning! Hallelujah! 
I have my second scan this week, doc said 10 days which would be monday, but I'm trying to put it off until Thursday so I'll be 9 weeks. I figure if everything still looks good at 9 weeks I'm pretty much in the clear.


----------



## beth30

Mom2-9 weeks is the goal that my doctor set for me... just because my losses have been 6-8 weeks.... and today I am 9 weeks! I am still chomping at the bit, because I don't think I am out of the woods until I am holding baby in my arms! But I am more relieved with each week that goes by. I am sure all of you are feeling the same.


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck tomorrow beth!


----------



## bumpyplease

thinking of everyone that has scans today!

I booked my 12 week scan this morning, its on thurs 5th april, just before easter! cant believe that is just over 2 weeks away exciting!!!!!! got my scan on friday first though!


----------



## cazi77

That's great news bumpy glad u got the date u wanted. X


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks hun, 2 days after your 12 week scan isnt it?

im looking forward to our scans this week, the progession should be really good now compared to the last ones!


----------



## Tweak0605

Lots of scans this week!! Good luck to everyone!! :hugs:

Glad you got your 12 week scan booked bumpy!! I can't wait to see when I'm booking my NT testing. That'll be just around 12 weeks or so, so I'm just patiently waiting for them to call!

AFM - Woke up, and the smells are definitely still getting to me. Really thought I was gonna be sick. Other than that, nothing besides tiredness. It really sucks, because at times I don't even feel pregnant anymore. Makes me worry, but I may try and find the HB with the Doppler later this week. I haven't tried since before my scan, since I doubt I'll be able to find it. My next appt is next Wednesday, so hopefully they'll be able to find it then if I can't.

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## beth30

Top to Bottom- 5+3 - 6+4 - 9+1 (Doc says he thinks I may be 8+5, but it is just two days difference so I am keeping everything the same) HB 179!

I just put all scans to date together to see the changes.


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely progression Beth so pleased for you xx


----------



## Tweak0605

What a cute little one in there!!! So glad everything went well!!!


----------



## cazi77

Lovely scan pic so gald all is well xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Great news Beth! I love your 9 week scan, baby looks so lovely in there :cloud9:


----------



## beth30

We got to see him/her dancing about! LoL! Thanks guys! Can't wait to see other scans!


----------



## Islander

great news beth - lovely pic :D


----------



## Meaggers

Yay Beth! Scan is wonderful :)
Good luck everyone who has scans this week!
afm : Ms still present, BMs few and far between (anyone else get cramps from being constipated? ), my nipples sting. I noticed bb is decreasing- I'm 10w5d. Is it normal for it to already be decreasing?


----------



## beth30

Yes, I've had cramping with constipation. I had a normal BM the other day, and I shared the news with friends and family! LOL! you don't realize what it is like not having BMs until you don't have them! LOL!


----------



## Meaggers

beth30 said:


> Yes, I've had cramping with constipation. I had a normal BM the other day, and I shared the news with friends and family! LOL! you don't realize what it is like not having BMs until you don't have them! LOL!

Lol! Tell me about it! If I could have a normal bm id be sharing it too haha


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck with your scan today cazi, thinking of you x


----------



## cazi77

Thanks bumpy I will update when I have some news xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck today cazi :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

lovely scan pics beth, glad all is well :)

good luck cazi x


----------



## Wilfbown

Not posted in a while ladies but been keeping up-to-date.
Great scan Beth! :happydance:
I'm absolutely devastated for Charmer. Still thinking of her :hugs:

Best of luck to the rest of you for scans etc...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
AFM, I've been up and down. One minute everything's ok, the next I think it's all doomed. I have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy at all so far.

I had another scan yesterday and they measured me at 10 weeks exactly :happydance: Baby is doing well and was wriggling and kicking. I have another one in 3 weeks for the NT. My nausea and sickness started to settle down about a week ago and my boobs aren't as sore (was starting to panick. Mainly just a heavy feeling low down and a bit of dizziness now and then. Some days I just don't feel pregnant.
Had my first craving last week for Dairylea triangles and was sick at the smell of my husband and his aftershave!! Eating small but often and I definitely think that's helped with not having so much sickness.
My BM's have slowed down and I am still really tired.
Someone asked about gas pains...think it was Meaggers...I have been in agony with trapped wind (gas)! It's bloody painful! xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

pleased you had a good scan wilflown x


----------



## beth30

Yes Great news on the scan wilfbown!

Good Luck Cazi! Update us! 

AFM- I am so glad I don't have to have anymore of those vaginal scans! They are not that bad during the scan, but everytime afterwards, I cramp so bad... can't wait until my regular OBGYN appt. Maybe then I will feel a little more like a normal pregnant lady, and not one with worries out the poop shoot! Probably not though. I am a natural worrier. Well, who else has scans this week??


----------



## debzie

Loving the scan pics beth so glad all is well.

Wilfbown great news on the scan hun.

So sorry many of you are bunged up seems I too am begining to slow up with terrible gas and heartburn. Never seem.to feel comfortable. Nausea started yesterday with some dizzyness today. Hoping all those are good signs. Still think in the back of my mind that this one is doomed. Six days and counting so I'm trying to enjoy that I am pregnant now.


----------



## bumpyplease

still got everything crossed for you debzie

i have a scan this week, but have to wait until friday!


----------



## cazi77

All well at my scan. Baby wriggling everywhere and was stood on its head so struggled to get measurements and a good pic!! Measuring right on track and don't have to go to liverpool any more all my scans will now be at my local hospital!! Best pic we have below.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/p3200005.jpg/


----------



## cazi77

Couldn't get a pic to upload so put a link on here.


----------



## bumpyplease

love it! it looks so big now compared to a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## beth30

Thanks Debzi- I am sure hopeful that things are not doomed for you! But I understand where you are coming from, ladies in our position always think the sad things as a defense. 

Bumpy- Friday will be here before you know it! My weekend went so fast, I wasn't even ready for the scan! LoL! I hadn't mentally prepared yet!


----------



## beth30

Cazi- wonderful pic! So happy for you!


----------



## Tweak0605

Yay Cazi!!! That's a wonderful picture of your LO! So cute!!


AFM - Finally booked my NT testing! In 2 1/2 weeks on April 5th. I'll almost 13 weeks and I can't WAIT to see how much our LO has grown. Just praying everything keeps going well until then. Have an OBGYN appt next week, and I'm praying they can find the heartbeat with the doppler.


----------



## Meaggers

Wilfbown and Cazi I'm glad your scans went well!! :happydance:

Debzie- Hang in there honey. We're hoping good things for you to come. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies for the kind words and support.

Cazi great pic and glad all is well.


----------



## bumpyplease

Tweak your NT scan is the same day as mine! Exciting!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Beth, Cazi, Wilfbown- Great scans ladies! :wohoo: So happy for you! 

I'm supposed to have a scan on Thursday when I'm 9 weeks, but I haven't made the appointment yet. Too nervous, keep putting it off. I may have to have hubby call for me.


----------



## jennyanne83

Hey ladies,

So glad to hear of the successful scans Beth, Cazi, Wilfbown - sooo happy for you all!! :happydance:

I've not been on here for a while, so thought i'd update you with the latest as I think I'm the furthest on!

I had my 12 week NT scan on Monday, and all is still going really well with little bean! It was such a huge relief to make it to this week - finally. My previous scans both dated me 2 days behind my LMP due date, but this one put me one day ahead, so somewhere along the line I think he/she's had a growth spurt! :haha:

I measured 12+3 (52.9mm), with a EDD of 28th Sept now, rather than 1st Oct. I'd still like to stay in this thread though, as you never know!

The NT measurement was 1.3 which I believe is good, but I've also had the blood test done, so will find out the results next week - fingers crossed they come back ok. 

On Sunday I surprised my Nan & Auntie with the news for Mothers Day - I put a little photo of my 9 week scan in a card I made, and got them to open it at the same time - needless to say lots of tears! They are both like a mum to me, so it was very special. 

I also invested in a Sonoline C Doppler last week which was a great buy - really good at keeping me sane - I paid £89.99 for it off ebay - it's got a digital display which shows the waveform of the heartbeat too. I managed to read 165bpm on it - so still high, so maybe it's a girl!? 

Anyway I'll stop going on! Here's a pic of my little one :) 

https://i43.tinypic.com/2r7or4z.jpg

Good luck to all those with scans coming up - :hugs: to all and keep strong!! 

xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhhhh jennyanne our first 12 week scan! what a lovely little baby!!!!
congrats to you! have you outed yourself now to the rest of your friends and family?

i did something similar on mothers day, put my 8 week scan pic in my mums card and told her that way! after 4 losses i was reluctant to tell her too early and get her hopes up! 
x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jennyanne, that's wonderful news! :flower: I love the card on Mother's Day idea! So cute! I told my parents pretty much right away, couldn't wait. Plus I need there support if something does go wrong, God forbid!

AFM- Its perfectly normal to eat turtle cake for breakfast while nauseous during pregnancy, right? :haha:


----------



## debzie

Jennyanne so peased for you glad all well and that is an amazing pic. 

I told my mam straight away as I too need her support if it hpts wrong. We havenot.told pjs mum or my dad as both are worriers.


----------



## jennyanne83

Thanks everyone!!:hugs:

I didn't tell my Nan & Auntie before as I didn't want something to go wrong again and upset them as good news was really overdue for my family. It has been tough keeping it a secret though, as I was dying to tell them!

We're slowing spreading the news, to everyone else- this week we have posted a package to my husbands parents (who live in another country) which contains the DVD with #5 written on it, and also a card with the scan pic in with 'say hello to number 5' as it'll be their 5th! Just awaiting the phone call of them screaming now as this will be a complete but very welcome surprise for them :haha: 

I'm going back home weekend after this so I can tell close friends and family face to face, then I'll be ringing others, then finally announcing it on Facebook, though I will not be putting my scan pictures there as I remember how sad I felt when people posted theirs up, and also one of my best friends is experiencing fertility issues, so I really must be mindful of not going overboard. 

I told my manager at work yesterday which was a bit scary, and a few work colleagues, and for now have blocked all posts to my Facebook to prevent any accidents! 

Can't wait for everyone to know though! 

Xxxx


----------



## cazi77

Awww congrats on your 12 week scan Jenny so cute.

I still haven't told my parents yet as I don't want them to get their hopes up and it all go wrong. A few of my close friends know but thats it. Waiting until Easter weekend to tell them I'm soooooo excited!


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies, really starting to let this pregnancy thing sink in..... I never thought I'd be able to be excited... but I am getting the tingly happy feeling.... I am still scared, and I don't think I will be able to be REALLY HAPPY until holding baby... but I am getting better with it. How are you guys doing with this particular aspect of PAL??


----------



## Twinkie210

We have told everyone and everyone is excited for us, but it is still hard not to be a little guarded. I think I will feel a little better after my Dr. appt next week, I am anxiously waiting to hear the heartbeat on the doppler, even though I have seen it twice on an U/S. I thought 12 weeks would be a huge milestone, but it hasn't eased my worry yet!


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 12 weeks twinkie!


----------



## Wilfbown

Great scans Cazi and Jenny...chuffed for you! :happydance:

Debz - when's your scan?...will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed.

Beth - I'm a nightmare at the minute. Not sure I'll snap out of it. Just can't get excited. Very reluctant to tell anyone at the mo despite the good scan on Monday. Will feel better after my NT scan in 3 weeks providing all is well.

Well, it gets to 12 noon now and I'm nodding off at work! Sooo tired still. Had a work do last night and it about finished me off being out and about instead of nice and toastie in my bed

PS Mom 2 - what's turtle cake??!! :haha:


----------



## rachelbubble

Fantastic news on your scans jenny and cazi!! Yay!! :happydance:

Happy 12 weeks Twinkie! Im nearly there myself and cant see the worry disappearing!!

Everyone else Hello!!!! :flower: Hope youre all ok!! :thumbup:


Sorry ive been missing from here for a while....just had a crazy crazy few weeks with parents evening and 'end of term-itis' and not really had a minute! Had to put my laptop into work as well to have new programmes installed!! Back now though!! :thumbup:

I cant believe im nearly 12 weeks...its really flown by now!! Dont feel as bad generally but the tiredness seems worse!! Also Im very nervous about Mondays scan....i keep dreaming about bleeding and its terrifying me!! Nothings changed since the last scan but i just cant relax!! 
Roll on Monday and knowing!!

Im sure ive posted about this before but my CM seems odd....not sure whether its normal or not???!! Im taking pregnacare plus so i KNOW thats turning my pee bright yellow so thats really obvious when i wipe but my CM seems to be creamy/yellowy/orangy as well and because theres more of it, looks even darker on a white panty liner!! Anyone else have/had this??? :shrug:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Im sure ive posted about this before but my CM seems odd....not sure whether its normal or not???!! Im taking pregnacare plus so i KNOW thats turning my pee bright yellow so thats really obvious when i wipe but my CM seems to be creamy/yellowy/orangy as well and because theres more of it, looks even darker on a white panty liner!! Anyone else have/had this???

I had a day of tanned coloured CM a week or so ago, but its cleared up now, and that was before I saw the HB on a scan. But I am still getting thick creamy CM, of a normal colour. I read somewhere that the CM creates a sort of plug over the cervix to protect baby so that could be a cause of it :thumbup:. I am sure its nothig to worry about. Yay for being almost 12 weeks!!


----------



## Twinkie210

rachelbubble said:


> Im sure ive posted about this before but my CM seems odd....not sure whether its normal or not???!! Im taking pregnacare plus so i KNOW thats turning my pee bright yellow so thats really obvious when i wipe but my CM seems to be creamy/yellowy/orangy as well and because theres more of it, looks even darker on a white panty liner!! Anyone else have/had this??? :shrug:

My CM seems to change between white and yellow and sometimes it is thick and sometimes it is thinner. I think there is a wide range of normal at this point. The main thing to look for is if it has a foul smell or itching, that would indicate an infection.


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks ladies!! Im sure im overanalysing everything but i suddenly go into panic mode and think so irrational about the smallest things!!

x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm definitely still guarded in regards to this pregnancy. We've told a few people; close family and friends. But that's it. We're planning on telling more of DH's family at Easter time in 2 weeks, as long as our NT testing goes well. I'm still terrified that something's going to go wrong. We still haven't actually heard the HB either, just seen it twice on the u/s screen. I can't find it with my Doppler, and I really wish I could to ease my worries. My next doc appt is Wednesday, so I'm praying they can find it then.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wilfbown said:


> Great scans Cazi and Jenny...chuffed for you! :happydance:
> 
> Debz - when's your scan?...will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Beth - I'm a nightmare at the minute. Not sure I'll snap out of it. Just can't get excited. Very reluctant to tell anyone at the mo despite the good scan on Monday. Will feel better after my NT scan in 3 weeks providing all is well.
> 
> Well, it gets to 12 noon now and I'm nodding off at work! Sooo tired still. Had a work do last night and it about finished me off being out and about instead of nice and toastie in my bed
> 
> PS Mom 2 - what's turtle cake??!! :haha:

Mmmm turtle cake is chocolate cake with caramel and nuts on top. So yummy!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm feeling really good about this pregnancy. With all my losses I never saw a healthy baby with good heart rate that was measuring perfectly, but that's what I saw today!

Baby had a heartrate of 170 this time and was still measuring great, so I really believe we're going to have a baby this time!


----------



## Tweak0605

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I'm feeling really good about this pregnancy. With all my losses I never saw a healthy baby with good heart rate that was measuring perfectly, but that's what I saw today!
> 
> Baby had a heartrate of 170 this time and was still measuring great, so I really believe we're going to have a baby this time!


YAYYYY!! Awesome news!!! :happydance:


----------



## rachelbubble

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I'm feeling really good about this pregnancy. With all my losses I never saw a healthy baby with good heart rate that was measuring perfectly, but that's what I saw today!
> 
> Baby had a heartrate of 170 this time and was still measuring great, so I really believe we're going to have a baby this time!

Great news hun!!! Whooooooo!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## beth30

yes, great news!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay loving all the great scans on here!!!

Got my scan in an hour or so will update later x


----------



## Wilfbown

Great news Mom2!! Mmm, turtle cake sounds yum!!

Good luck bumpy!! Will be thinking of you. Update us later xxxx


----------



## lindblum

good luck bumpy, are you having an early dating scan? x


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck bumpy!!!!!!


AFM - I was extremely tired yesterday still. It seems like that's the only symptom I have left. I felt like I got no sleep the night before. Woke up this morning with an extremely sore stomach and had sharp pains in my lower abdomen. I think it was a combo of trapped gas and needing to pee really bad cause they seem to be gone now. Thank goodness, because it was pretty scary to be in so much pain. 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks for the messages girls! Lindblum not my dating scan that is 5th April. The fertility clinic have been great and sent me for reassurance scans at 7,8 and 10 weeks because i have had 4 mc.

Anyway scan went great!!! Still measuring ahead and I've gained another day now measuring 10+4. Bean has grown from 18mm 2 weeks ago to 38.3 mm. It was moving about and moving its arms up and down so amazing!


----------



## bumpyplease

Here's a pic! The change from 2 weeks ago is incredible!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/93e5be1a.jpg


----------



## lindblum

great news bumpy, lovely pic x


----------



## bumpyplease

when is your scan debzie? keeping everything crossed for good news for you xx


----------



## Wilfbown

bumpyplease said:


> Thanks for the messages girls! Lindblum not my dating scan that is 5th April. The fertility clinic have been great and sent me for reassurance scans at 7,8 and 10 weeks because i have had 4 mc.
> 
> Anyway scan went great!!! Still measuring ahead and I've gained another day now
> measuring 10+4. Bean has grown from 18mm 2 weeks ago to 38.3 mm. It was moving about and moving its arms up and down so amazing![/QUOTE
> 
> Bumpy! So pleased for you!! I'm 10 + 4 today! They gave me an EDD of 15/10 at my scan on Monday. Yaayyyy!! Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

yippee!!! my due date is 19th at the moment, ill keep my ticker as it is until my dating scan and then change if necessary! x


----------



## bumpyplease

Wilfbown - get a ticker girly!!!!!!


----------



## Wilfbown

I know!!! Don't know how to though :haha:
I'll figure it out...leave it with me...haven't been able to view your scan pic either bumpy. I'm useless! xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

click on someones ticker you like and it will take you to the site where to create them, you put in your due date or last period and voila! it will give you a code that you need to insert into your profile.

not sure why you cant see my pic... x


----------



## lindblum

has anyone told their families about their pregnancy? I want to tell my parents, but I feel a bit 'shy' about it. 
I had told them shortly after I found out about my previous pregnancy 2 months ago just before I miscarried.


----------



## rachelbubble

Great scan picture Bumpy!!! I love the fact that the scans are looking like proper little babies now :happydance:

Mines on Monday....Cant wait to see the little one moving around all being well!!!! :thumbup:

Lindblum, we only told our families last weekend when i was 11 weeks!! We also put a scan picture in our Mum's mothers day cards!! Was absolutely amazing to see their faces and being 11 weeks we could get excited with them!!

Tweak - Im with you on the tiredness being the main symptom left, no matter how much i sleep it doesnt improve!! Bit crampy again today too x x

Hello everyone!!! :hi: ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tweak0605

bumpy - excellent news!! Love your scan pic!!

lindblom - we told my parents at around 7 weeks, and his around 8. We live far away, and we didn't know when we'd see them in person next so we did it then. My grandparents and aunt knows, and we're planning on telling more family at Easter, when I'll be around 13 weeks.


----------



## beth30

So happy for all the good scans! As for me, I have the tiredness, and sore boobs, occasional gagging... but that is it for now... So happy for the weekend!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Still lots of nausea, boob pain has increased as well. I don't know why I'm even thinking about this, I know my scan was great, but I can't help thinking about the fact that last time I was measuring a day ahead and this time I'm measuring a day behind. That means I lost 2 days. I should be happy, but for some reason I'm just worrying about this. Ugh.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Still lots of nausea, boob pain has increased as well. I don't know why I'm even thinking about this, I know my scan was great, but I can't help thinking about the fact that last time I was measuring a day ahead and this time I'm measuring a day behind. That means I lost 2 days. I should be happy, but for some reason I'm just worrying about this. Ugh.

Measurements are hard to be exact in early ultrasounds. Two different techs could scan you on the same day and have different measurements. As long as everything else looked good I wouldn't worry about a couple days. You could go to your next scan and your baby may be measuring ahead again.


----------



## Islander

we told out parents when we got the bfp...we did last time too and when i had my mc my parents were super supportive as they had been through ut themselves :)


----------



## rachelbubble

Hey ladies!!

Well ive made it to 12weeks!!! :happydance:

Now i just need to get through my scan tomorrow!!

Pray for us please ladies x x x


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay for 12 weeks!

I haven't told anyone but my cousin, who I live with. 

OH told all his family after the 6 week scan. I'm hoping to wait until 12 weeksish to tell my mum x


----------



## rachelbubble

sharonfruit said:


> Yay for 12 weeks!
> 
> I haven't told anyone but my cousin, who I live with.
> 
> OH told all his family after the 6 week scan. I'm hoping to wait until 12 weeksish to tell my mum x

Thanks hun!! We were gonna wait until after the 12 week scan but mothers day last weekend seemed the perfect time!! I hoping that since 8 and a half weeks everything is still good!!

How you feeling hun?? Any new symptoms?? x x


----------



## sharonfruit

Just the same old nausea!! How are you? Is it true that the symptoms start to fade as you approach 12 weeks?!

Mothers day would have been an amazing time to tell my mum but I just wasnt ready :nope:

I want to wait until the last possible moment to tell my friends, so that its a surprise, as after my MC I feel like they are just waiting for me to announce another pregnancy! X


----------



## rachelbubble

sharonfruit said:


> Just the same old nausea!! How are you? Is it true that the symptoms start to fade as you approach 12 weeks?!
> 
> Mothers day would have been an amazing time to tell my mum but I just wasnt ready :nope:
> 
> I want to wait until the last possible moment to tell my friends, so that its a surprise, as after my MC I feel like they are just waiting for me to announce another pregnancy! X

Yeah it is!!! My tiredness seems to be worse and nipples are still sore but over the last week many of the other symptoms have gone!! Started with heartburn though in the evenings!! Im waiting for this surge of energy to kick in!!

I agree with waiting until the last moment to tell friends, apart from work people and now family, friends are finding out tomorrow after the scan all being well! x x


----------



## beth30

Congrats on 12 weeks! I have been telling people here and there.... they ask me when is there going to be another one...and I tell them that I am pregnant now, but I have a history of m/c (most of them already know this) so I am just trying to wait and see. They all say they will pray for me, and wish me luck. I feel good about this pregnancy though, and I hope that soon I will be able to enjoy it more...


----------



## debzie

Rachel its my scan too tomorrow. Really cannot wait to get this agony over with.


----------



## rachelbubble

debzie said:


> Rachel its my scan too tomorrow. Really cannot wait to get this agony over with.

Good luck hun!! Here's to some great scan pics on here and fantastic news from us both tomorrow!! x x x


----------



## Wilfbown

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow debz and bubble. Keep us updated. Keeping my fx'd for you both xxx


----------



## cazi77

Good luck tomorrow Rachel and Debzie xx


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck on your scan tomorrow rachel and debzie!!


----------



## beth30

Good Luck on Your Scans tomorrow ladies!!! You'll be on my mind all night and day!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I've not been around much lately. I have been checking in from time to time just not been posting anything. I was so sad to read about ellabear and charmers losses :hugs: so sorry ladies. 

It has been wonderful to see the rest of you progressing and to see all the wonderful scan pictures!

I also have a scan tomorrow! Soooo nervous!! I will be 10 weeks. I have been so exhausted and suffered from pretty bad nausea for a few weeks - the nausea has eased off a little thankfully (obviously causing the usual 'panic of symptoms disappearing' thoughts :dohh:). I've also been feeling overwhelmed by the thought of losing two babies this time :nope: All normal feelings with PAL I guess. 

Rachel and debzie, good luck for tomorrow! I will be thinking of you! If my scan goes well, I may finally be brave enough to put a ticker up! :winkwink:


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck tomorrow hope! Glad to see you're doing well. My symptoms did the same thing and then came back twice as bad. so they might just reappear, but hope the nausea will stay away.


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry havent been on much over the weekend, good luck for your scans today rachel and debzie, rachel you are over 12 weeks now yippee!!!! so exciting and meaggers and tweak are getting close!!!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Well it was not good news at my scan today I have had another missed miscarriage. Thankyou all for your support over the last few weeks and I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Mine was just not meant to be this time. I have now been referred for testing so we have decided to wait until I at least get some answers. I am booked in for a erpc on wednesday.

Debs x


----------



## Twinkie210

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well it was not good news at my scan today I have had another missed miscarriage. Thankyou all for your support over the last few weeks and I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Mine was just not meant to be this time. I have now been referred for testing so we have decided to wait until I at least get some answers. I am booked in for a erpc on wednesday.
> 
> Debs x

I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## cazi77

So sorry to hear your news debzie xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Im so sorry debzie, thinking of you xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. x


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh debzie. I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## beth30

So sorry Debz. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Meaggers

I'm so sorry debzie. You're in my prayers honey.:hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks again ladies. I am going to unsubscibe to the thread.

I know all of you will understand why.

Wishing you all the best for your rainbow babies.

Debs. x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello ladies, Just wanted to let you all know that my surgery went well although it took longer to recover this time and the baby was sent off for testing and we should be getting the results in the next two weeks. If yall don't mind, I'd like to come back and update those results because I feel like so many of you were right there with me feeling my pain. Thank you all for the support, I've just caught up on this thread and I feel overwelmed with the love and support you guys have shown. For those of you who didn't want to post your happy news after my bad news I thank you for that respect and for taking my feelings into consideration...BUT I AM SO happy for you guys!! And you shouldn't feel like you have to dampen your happiness for me, just because I didn't have a happy ending doesn't mean you shouldn't be excited about yours! That was meant in a loving way lol! I will probably be hopping back on here in a few months to see what everyone is having and again in October to see some baby pics!! I will be a little sad of course, but for some crazy reason looking at pics of PAL babies makes me feel hopefull that someday I will be there again too! Much love to you all and I hope you all have very uneventfull pregnancies! 

Debzie - I am so sorry honey, I know that pain and I too will be recieving some testing to see what's going on, I just hope that you and I will be able to have healthy little ones soon. Maybe we will find ourselves pregnant again at the same time and be able to experience all those fears together. I wish you the best for recovery and hope that we both get some answers soon. Lots of love to you!


----------



## debzie

Thanks charmer I was thinking of you today. I hope that we can be bump buddies in the future and that we get the answers we so need. x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie, I think there is a reacurrent miscarriage thread on here somewhere, I may be hanging out there when I feel ready but feel free to message me if you need some support.


----------



## rachelbubble

Oh Debzie and Charmer!! My heart breaks for you! :hugs:

I am so so sorry Debzie and completely understand you unsubscribing!! I am sending you lots of love and hoping that we will see you back at somepoint with good news!! Always here if you need to talk :hugs::hugs:

Charmer - I am so so glad that you have had the surgery and that they are doing testing!! Definately come back and update us!! Always here!! Huge hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hope4BFP

I am so sorry debzie :hugs: Take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Charmer, I'm glad that your surgery went well and that you will get some answers soon. Your generous spirit is really heartwarming :hugs: 

I will look forward to seeing an update from you soon, take care xx


----------



## bumpyplease

was thinking of you the other day charmer, so it was nice to see your post this morning. sending lots of :hugs: to both you and debzie and all the other awesome ladies on here that have had to leave this thread, my heart breaks for every one of you and i wish you happiness and success in the future.
charmer - there is a recurrent mc thread, i actually came from there after posting for a good few months. the ladies on there are lovely and so supportive and you should definitely pop in and say hi when you feel up to it. i hope the recovery is ok for you both lots of love xx


----------



## Wilfbown

Debzie, I'm so so sorry. You're are in my thoughts. You will get through this :hugs:

Charmer, good to hear from you :hugs:

Rachel, hope all was well yesterday for you :flower:

xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Debzi, :hug: So sorry for your loss, hun. I pray you get some answers and have a very healthy baby soon.

Charmer, So good to hear from you. I'm glad you're okay after surgery (well, as okay as is possible). Please keep us updated.


----------



## Camlet

:hi: Hi ladies can I join you please? I'm moving over from the November thread as I had my scan today & turns out I'm actually 9 weeks instead of the 5 weeks I originally thought I was! Making my due date 30th October 2012! :) :happydance: xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Meaggers said:


> Good luck tomorrow hope! Glad to see you're doing well. My symptoms did the same thing and then came back twice as bad. so they might just reappear, but hope the nausea will stay away.

Thanks Meaggers. I had pretty bad all day and night nausea from early on until 8 weeks where it started to ease off, I was getting a bit worried but I had other symptoms - exhaustion, bbs getting bigger, and I started showing really early! Those other symptoms kept me sane. I still have nausea now, usually from mid afternoon and throughout the evening and sometimes throughout the night - not enough to make me actually sick just that constant 'ugh' feeling you know? I am feeling grateful that the really bad nausea has not returned (yet!) and hope that it stays away!

What about you? What symptoms do you have? You must be so excited to be a few days off the 12 week mark!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi Camlet! Welcome and congrats!! How exciting to be a month further on than you thought! Yay!

How are you feeling? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## beth30

Welcome Camlet!

Much love to the ladies that are going through a tough time.

I have my appt tomorrow with the regular obgyn nurse team to go over my history. Then next week with the doctor, and they may schedule me for another ultrasound. I hope so, I am getting anxious again. My friend just found out at 14 weeks that she is having a boy... I can't wait until it comes time for us to find out what we are all having.


----------



## Camlet

Hope4BFP said:


> Hi Camlet! Welcome and congrats!! How exciting to be a month further on than you thought! Yay!
> 
> How are you feeling? Do you have any symptoms?

Hi I'm feeling great thanks! I'm so happy & excited that my little one has already made it past the 7 week (thats when we lost our last one) mark without me even noticing! I can't wait to get to my 12 week scan now & just pray this little one hold on in there! :) yes I have quite a few symptoms I've got really bad morning sickness, sore boobs, peeing every 5 mins, super sensitive to smells & I seem to get really bloated quite quickly! I'm assuming all good signs as last time I had no symptoms at all! :) xx


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!!

Didnt post after my scan on Monday as i didnt feel it was appropriate after other ladies were having a tough time!! :hugs:

My update - Scan went fantastic!! Baby measuring 11w5d and was bouncing around on screen, kicking its legs and waving its arms around!! We have been on :cloud9: ever since!!

For those of you that havent seen my journal, Meet our little one......
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rachelbubble

Camlet said:


> :hi: Hi ladies can I join you please? I'm moving over from the November thread as I had my scan today & turns out I'm actually 9 weeks instead of the 5 weeks I originally thought I was! Making my due date 30th October 2012! :) :happydance: xx

Congratulations hun!!! Welcome to the group x x


----------



## Camlet

rachelbubble said:


> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies can I join you please? I'm moving over from the November thread as I had my scan today & turns out I'm actually 9 weeks instead of the 5 weeks I originally thought I was! Making my due date 30th October 2012! :) :happydance: xx
> 
> Congratulations hun!!! Welcome to the group x xClick to expand...

Thank you your scan picture is so cute!! Huge congratulations to you to! :) xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Rachel I love your scan pic! Congratulations! X


----------



## Tweak0605

I have my first proper OB appt today. They'll probably do the physical exam, and then try to find the heartbeat on the Doppler. I'm pretty nervous that we're not going to find it. That's how we discovered the MMC last year. I'm going to ask them if they don't find it, if they'll send me for an u/s that day. If not, I don't want them to even try. I can't have that worry in my head for a week that something might be wrong.


----------



## Twinkie210

Tweak0605 said:


> I have my first proper OB appt today. They'll probably do the physical exam, and then try to find the heartbeat on the Doppler. I'm pretty nervous that we're not going to find it. That's how we discovered the MMC last year. I'm going to ask them if they don't find it, if they'll send me for an u/s that day. If not, I don't want them to even try. I can't have that worry in my head for a week that something might be wrong.

I have my first appt today too! I was in the office at 9.5 weeks for bleeding and my Dr. tried to find the heart beat with the doppler but couldn't, he sent me for an U/S right away and we saw the baby dancing around right away. I would hope that your Dr would do the same!


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck to you today!! I would hope my doc would give me an u/s today. Last time, he figured nothing was wrong since I have a tilted uterus, and just sent me for an u/s the next day. Actually, he said it wasn't urgent - the next day or 2-3 days later. I wanted the next day. I can't wait another day, I would need to have one today if they can't find it. Especially with my history, I don't know if I could wait a full day.


----------



## Tweak0605

I was worrying for nothing! She put the Doppler on my belly and found the heartbeat right away! :cloud9: Such an amazing amazing sound! We've never heard it with either of our previous pregnancies, and this was the 1st time hearing it with this one. I couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## Meaggers

Tweak I'm so glad things went well and they were able to find the heartbeat right away. Hearing the heartbeat for the first time is like love at first sight..well maybe love at first sound. lol 

Welcome Camlet! It must have been amazing to find out you were further along than you thought and getting to skip a few weeks.

Rachel your scan is beautiful! Congrats on 12 weeks today!! 

AFM: I hit the 12 week mark today as well and couldn't be happier. It feels like my birthday or something haha. My scan isn't until 13 weeks and it couldn't get here soon enough. As for my symptoms right now, my boobs seem to hurt a little more, the gas and constipation are awful (sorry if tmi), and the nausea is still there but not as bad. I find I'm hungry every hour and am finally getting up to pee in the middle of the night several times. The heartburn is getting worse as well. Isn't it funny how we love each and every symptom even though sometimes they're not so fun? I find myself being like "yay! another symptom!" lol Oh also my energy level is getting a little better during the day and then by night time I'm really exhausted, but I haven't been taking naps really. 
Something else that's really cool is when I use my doppler (I'm a doppler addict I think) I hear a lot of fetal movement. I can't wait until I can feel it in several weeks. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Anyone interested in starting to post our mini bump pics?


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Meag! It's definitely love at first sound! I was in love when I saw Peanut moving around on the u/s screen a few weeks ago, and now more in love with him/her after hearing that HB! :cloud9:

Happy 12 weeks!! I'm getting up once in the night to pee. I got up last night, and barely remember it I was half asleep. I'm feeling pretty good - not as tired, not as sick or gagging as much. Just really hungry! 

I'll post my mini-bump/bloat pic! Can't see much - just shows you how much chub I have! :haha: 

11 weeks!

Spoiler
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/Baby%20Belly%20Pictures/IMAG0088.jpg


----------



## Twinkie210

Tweak, so glad that your appt went well. I still have 3 hrs until mine :(


----------



## rachelbubble

Happy 12 weeks Meaggers!! :happydance: Were due the same day at the moment!!! x x x

Tweak - Great bump shot!! Im finding mine is getting harder now, especially at the bottom!! Hows yours??? So happy they found the little heartbeat straight away...how amazing!!! Im tempted to get myself a doppler but dont want the worry of not finding the HB etc so undecided at the moment x x

Good luck Twinkle x x x :hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

Good Luck Twinkie!


----------



## Meaggers

Love the lil bump tweak! I'll take mine tonight and post it.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Congrats on your scan Rachel! 

Tweak, how wonderful to hear the heartbeat!

Meaggers, congrats on reaching that golden 12 week mark!

I am so happy for you all! :happydance:

Good luck Twinkle today!

My scan also went well on Monday, there are still 2 babies in there!! They were little wrigglers! :cloud9: Everything looked great! Next scan is in a couple of weeks (NT testing) - the next milestone! I will try to upload the scan photos in a bit, not sure I can do it straight from my iPhone?


----------



## Meaggers

Hope so happy your scan went well! Can't wait to see pictures of your two lil wiggle worms!


----------



## Twinkie210

Appt went good! Heart rate was 166 and I get to have an ultrasound next week :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope - Glad your ultrasound went well!!!

Twinkie - Glad your appt went well!! I didn't get a BPM on the heartbeat, but I'm hoping to find it tonight. What day is your appt next week? Mine's Thursday, April 5th!


----------



## Twinkie210

Tweak0605 said:


> Hope - Glad your ultrasound went well!!!
> 
> Twinkie - Glad your appt went well!! I didn't get a BPM on the heartbeat, but I'm hoping to find it tonight. What day is your appt next week? Mine's Thursday, April 5th!

Mine is Wednesday, but It really should be sooner since I will be almost 14 weeks by then (should be done between 12-13.5 weeks), but the dumb girl scheduling has messed up all my appt dates and now they said that was the soonest they could get me in.


----------



## jennyanne83

Congrats on your beautiful scan pic Rachel!! It's such a relief to get to 12 weeks! 

So glad your scan went well Hope and your appt was good and u heard the hb Twinkie- excellent news :) 

I'm doing really good too fortunately- got my NT result back a few days ago and it said there was a 1 in 81000 chance, so really pleased and relieved with that. 

I started going back to the gym last night and actually felt really great and energised afterwards, so I'd definitely recommend some form of exercise once you feel comfortable as it has many benefits in pregnancy. I was careful not to overdo it, and drank lots if water too. 

I've still been using my Doppler occasionally which has also been a great comfort I have found. 

Over this week I've been telling lots of friends and family- its lovely to be able to finally talk about it! 

I hope everyone 's doing well, and I look forward to seeing even more 12 week scans :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats to all of you having great scans and reaching the 12 week mark :thumbup: So pleased for you all :happydance:

I got panicky again this last week (since 10 weeks) convinced something had gone wrong again. Boobs not as sore, very little sickness, no feelings at all...just feel completely normal and not pregnant...so I booked in for another private scan yesterday at 11 + 2. I measured 11 + 6 so have had a growth spurt, good heartbeat and baby was dancing around well. Midwife knew I'd gone due to anxiety and she even did me a 4D scan which was amazing, so clear. Could see bean's face! I got 3 pics, one of which the baby is waving at us and I can clearly see 5 fingers! On :cloud9: Must be because I'm nearing the 12 week mark that the symptoms have faded.
She also looked at the NT and said the measurements looked fine even though she's not really suppose to do it without a blood test as well.
xxx :happydance:


----------



## Meaggers

Glad your scan went well twinkie and Jenny your NT scan results sound great too. 

Wilfbown the details on your scan sound amazing! Can't wait for you to post pictures!

AFM: My next scan isn't until wednesday (the 4th) which will be one month since my last scan. I can't wait to see how much he/she has grown. I started cramping pretty badly last night and realized it might because I was weaning myself off of my progesterone (decreased by 100 mg a day). Apparently my body didn't like it at all so I decided I would start taking the extra 100 again a day at least until my next appointment. Made the cramping stop within about 20 minute (phew!). My doctor has never mentioned anything about an NT scan. Is this something I should bring up or is this just standard?


----------



## Twinkie210

Meaggers- I had terrible cramping last night too! And yesterday I was told I could stop taking progesterone since the placenta is now producing the hormones. Luckily it got better after I rested and put my feet up and this morning I haven't had any more cramping. I wonder if mine was because I stopped taking them?


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on all the great scans girls! looks like next week will be a big week! quite a few scans - mine is next thurs (dating and NT scan).

anyone feel like their bloat is finally starting to go down? a couple of weeks ago i felt huge and now the bloat seems to be disappearing slowly, hopefully to be replaced with a nice bump soon!!!!


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is doing okay. I am at war with nature this morning and I think my allergies are getting worse every year. I love springtime and the new flowers and leaves on the trees, but my eyes are swollen so I can't see them, and my nose is plugged up so I can't smell them! I need to go to the doctor, so I may try to get there before they close today..it is an early out day for them... Good Luck on the upcoming scans!


----------



## lindblum

poor beth, hope they give you something for your allergies x


----------



## rm16

Hi everyone! Could I please join you? I haven't dared until now as I have been to afraid to believe in this pregnancy after an 11 week MMC...but yesterday I had a 13 week scan and bean was doing great, doc thinks its a boy! We even dared to tell some friends last night after keeping it so secret for ages...
Anyway, I'm due around the 1 October, and I hope its ok to join you all on this thread?
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## beth30

Yes, you are surely welcome here. We are nice ladies, so we won't tell you no! LOL~! Congrats on the good news, and welcome again!


----------



## rm16

Thank you! I'm so excited to be pregnant again at last :) although I don't think the fear will ever go away!


----------



## Emerald87

Hello gorgeous ladies. Mind if I join? I'm 10+3 today and due 25th October.

I would really love to talk to some other pregnant ladies who understand the fears and emotions associated with pregnancy after a loss. I enjoy the first tri thread but it's just not the same. While many women on there fear m/c, if they haven't experienced it, they just don't understand.

I really need to reach out. I've been so sad today as I have been trying to hard to connect with this bub and I just can't. I'm so worried that it's because my body "knows" something is going to go wrong and is defending itself from the devastation to come. I talk about my pregnancy constantly, not to tell other people, but to try and convince myself that it's happening and I still just can't believe it. I've seen bub 5 times and listened to it's heartbeat on my home doppler yesterday. I feel like it's real while seeing/hearing it and then as soon as the device is off - nothing.

I suppose it doesn't help not being particularly sick or anything. So many women on B&B are saying "oh I'm so sick, this is awesome knowing all is well" so I feel like I'm grasping at straws. I suppose I should be thanking my severe constipation as a sign? Hahaha.

Is anyone else feeling as disconnected even though we're almost 2nd tri? I just want to cry because I feel so guilty. There is no positive to this - if the pregnancy is fine I'll feel guilty that I didn't connect earlier. If something happens to bub I'll feel guilty that I didn't love and appreciate it as much as I should of during the time that I had it.

I know the chances of loss at this stage are exceedingly low but I still worry. I don't think I could emotionally go through a loss again.

Thanks for listening ladies. That feels like a weight off my chest. Now to go have a little cry so I can continue on with my day. xxxooo


----------



## Twinkie210

Welcome Emerald!

I think pregnancy after a loss is just plain hard emotionally. I feel like I am constantly waiting for something to go wrong. I keep telling myself "I'll feel better if..." but honestly I always have some sort of worry.

Not connecting with your pregnancy is not a sign something has gone wrong, it is just your body trying to avoid the emotional pain "should" something go wrong. I think we all will connect with these babies at somepoint, it just takes us longer because of our previous losses.

Oh and when I was pregnant with my son I had NO symptoms at all, except constipation which I blame solely on the vitamins. He was born full term and healthy, so no symptoms doesn't mean the worst, it is just how your body is reacting to the changes in hormones ;)


----------



## rm16

Emerald I have felt exactly the same as you!
Isn't it funny, when you are TTC all you can think is I will only be happy when I'm pregnant again, then you get pregnant and the goalpost moves to 'I'll only be happy when I see a heartbeat', then 'I'll only be hapy at 12 weeks'...etc etc
I think Twinkie is dead right and it's how we protect ourselves. I made a deal with myself a few weeks back that if I had a good scan at 13 weeks I would start to believe in it, and even though its hard and I don't feel connected yet, I have at least started to feel a little bit of hope now. 
It really does get easier as time passes, but we won't be happy until these babies are in our arms, I think that's natural after such a horrid experience.
And then I have a sneaky feeling that a whole new world of fear and worry will open up to us!


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks guys. It is reassuring that I'm not alone - because I do feel _SO _alone sometimes.

As for the whole new world of fear... ohhhh yeh, I've been told by a new Mum friend that every sneeze, cough etc. scares her and she was trying to get her bub to her smiling milestone weeks before the estimated week hahaha! To be honest, I'm really not looking forward to that part :( I want my baby so much but I'm sick of being scared every second of every day.


----------



## rm16

My husband says I have to learn to control my fear and worry less! I think he's right, but if anyone had the answer to HOW to do this they'd be a millionaire! ;)


----------



## beth30

LoL! yes. If someone could find out how not to worry they'd surely be rich. I worry so much, and my aunt told me today. don't worry, and let God do his work. Easy for her to say though.... it is always easy for people to talk at you about worrying, when they are not going through the same thing.. It is natural to worry. with my son, I worried up until a certain point in the pregnancy with him... I can't remember when though.


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome RM and Emerald!! 

And happy 11 weeks Beth!! 

I wish I could not worry about this pregnancy. Even after hearing the HB on Wednesday, I'm still terrified for my u/s on Thursday. :( DH keeps saying that I should stop worrying and "stop thinking like that" but it's sooo hard to just stop all those feelings. Maybe after the u/s Thursday, I'll be able to enjoy it a little more.


----------



## beth30

Thanks! And congrats to you for being past 12 weeks!


----------



## beth30

I finally heard the HB with my doppler!!!!! YAY!!! DH and DS heard it too!! I am soooo happy!! and a bit relieved~


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats Beth!!! It's so amazing, isn't it? I managed to resist listening for 2 days and finally had another go today - such a relief to hear it and bub has gotten SOOOO huge! I might be able to extend it to 3 days now.
Mind if I ask the HR? Mine was 183 at my 8/9 week ultrasound and doesn't show any sign of slowing down. It _might _be 178 or so now but def not slower than that...


----------



## Wilfbown

Welcome to all the new ladies and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Emerald, I'm exactly the same. I think it's completely natural to feel how we do. 

Well, I'm 32 today and I'm 12 weeks today too! Woohoo! Xxx


----------



## Emerald87

Hey Wilf, that's great!! 2nd tri ahoy!! When's your next scan/milestone?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Beth! It's pretty amazing to get past 12 weeks. I never thought I'd get here. That's awesome you found the HB!!! What an amazing sound!! I still can't find mine on my own Doppler :( I get all kinds of readings/noises, but doesn't sound like baby's HB.

Happy birthday and happy 12 weeks Wilf!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Tweak0605 said:


> Thanks Beth! It's pretty amazing to get past 12 weeks. I never thought I'd get here. That's awesome you found the HB!!! What an amazing sound!! I still can't find mine on my own Doppler :( I get all kinds of readings/noises, but doesn't sound like baby's HB.
> 
> Happy birthday and happy 12 weeks Wilf!!!

:hugs: You'll be fine - your scan is going to go awesomely and everything will be perfect. You're going to see your baby in a few days - it'll be moving and wiggling and so amazingly perfect xxx

As for your doppler, I know lots of gas and poop (sorry, but it's true lol) will hide bubby so easily! Have you checked all over your lower abdomen? Mine is surprisingly much higher than everyone has been saying; about half way between public line and belly button (already?!).

Congrats on 12 weeks - can't wait to join you (only 1+3 to go!!!!)

Thanks for the warm welcome :flower:


----------



## rm16

I am so happy I've made it to 14 weeks today :) I also thought this day would never come, time has been going soooooo slowly! Still waiting for the famous second trimester glow to happen, I'm feeling quite sick this morning and my 3 month headache seems to want to stay ;)

I wish I had a doppler...my doctor advised me against getting one because he thinks I would have such a panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat, and he says its not good for baby...but then SO many people on here have them and their babies come out fine so I'm really unsure what to do....although I have had quite a few scans and seen the little heartbeat I've not heard it yet, and I would love to! I'm not sure if I'll get to hear it at my first midwife appointment in a few weeks??

Happy Birthday Wilf :) 

Its so nice to meet all you ladies going through the same things at the same time, hope everyone has a good week :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Emerald! :hugs: I've checked alllllllll over the place on my lower abdomen. Can't seem to find LO's heartbeat. I'm hoping it's still cause of my tilted uterus + my extra chubbiness. The doctor's doppler picked up the HB RIGHT away last Wednesday, so I did love that. 

Happy 14 weeks RM!!!


----------



## lindblum

happy birthday wilfbown x

After being told to 'call back tomorrow' several times by my gp surgery, i finally have my first appointment this Thursday. hopefully i'll get the scan at the right time.


----------



## beth30

Happy Birthday Wilf!

I picked up the HB with the audio, but it wasn't loud enough to register properly on the monitor. I've been searching once a day since just before 8 weeks.... and I can pick up the baby swooshing around (I know it isn't poo or gas, it is only at certain times, like a schedule) LoL! and I've picked that up for about 2 weeks. but last night I was reading up on it, and decided that if I didn't find it, I was going to get rid of the doppler. I lay on the bed, my head raised up on pillows, lots of gel, (I have a crease in the bottom of my belly near my hair line from being overweight and sitting alot) that is where I put the gel, and I know from my ultrasounds the baby is living near the left for now, so I started in the middle below my belly button, and worked my way left, halfway between my belly button and where my artery runs, I thought I picked up something, so I pushed harder with my probe, and moved it in every direction, I found it, pointing the probe down and slightly left, kinda like behind my pelvis, I pushed quite hard, so that was my problem before, I wasn't getting close enough, I was just letting the probe glide around. I also have been told I have a tilted uterus, so this may help you too. Next time I try the doppler I will manually calculate the HB. I'll count it for 15 seconds and then multiply it by 4 will that work??


----------



## Meaggers

Welcome RM & Congrats on 14 weeks! :happydance:

Welcome Emerald! How you feel is completely understandable. I too am still very scared and have a bit of a wall up. It's really hard when just like Twink said, it feels like you're waiting for something bad to happen. I thought once I got past my 12 week mark I'd be relieved, but now I'm worried all over again and waiting until the next milestone. Just hang in there honey and try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) :hugs:

Beth I'm so excited for you that you were able to find lil bub's heartbeat on the doppler!! :dance: Something that might make it a little easier: Lay 100% flat as board and removed all pillows from your head. I don't know why but it makes a huge difference for me when it comes to finding it faster. Also a ton of gel lol Also since it beats so quickly i count for 10 seconds then multiply is by 6. It's not always 100% accurate since baby's hb varies so much by minute, but it'll give you a good estimate. I too have that little crease from my tummy :) LO is always on that crease and to my left. Those little "Bloop" sounds you might hear are it moving around in there. Sometimes when I hear that the heartbeat will disappear, and I'll find it several inches over from the original spot. They're fast little beans when they start moving everywhere. 

Wilfbown Happy Birthday and Happy 12 weeks!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I haven't posted in a while but have been reading. Happy Birthday wilfbown. Its nice to see us all either approaching 2nd tri or already there. Beth I'm glad you found the heartbeat its such a lovely sound. I use my doppler daily and get a lot a reassurance from it. Also loving the bump pics some of you have some very cute little bumps going on. I don't have one yet but hope it appears soon!!

AFM I have my 12 week scan in the morning at 8am scared and excited at the same time!! My sickness went for about a week but came back yesterday - im gutted!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## beth30

Thanks Meaggers! and good luck Cazi!


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck tomorrow cazi!


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck tomorrow cazi!!! :hugs:

Thanks for all the tips with the Doppler. I'm going to try again when I get home I think. Probably won't find it, but worth a shot.


----------



## beth30

Well, here is my bump picture, it seems way bigger to me, but that is probably because I want it to be huge! LoL!


----------



## Meaggers

Love it Beth! 
Okay here's mine!
 



Attached Files:







bumpy.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh Beth I tend to do the 15 seconds x4. The longer you time, the more accurate the reading e.g. 30sec x 2 will be more accurate than 15x4. You could always record it on your phone - then you have a keepsake and can then time it while not holding the probe.

As for the "not recommended" thing - My gynae said similar however he just said to me "Don't use it every 5 minutes - it can cause a temp rise in the foetus" and I know that temp rises aren't good for bubs in the first tri. That's why I try to limit my use to the point of safety vs. reassurance. Now that I've recorded it I can listen to calm myself and then go for a couple of days without poking poor bubby. I always worry though that I tried too much back at 8 weeks to find him/her and have done something wrong by bub (yep, always thinking of things I've done wrong... lol) by subjecting it to too much doppler/ultrasound. He said dopplers use a much more direct beam of ultrasound meaning they're a little less safe than regular visualised ultrasound.


----------



## beth30

Thanks for the info Em!

Meaggers! Our bumps are almost the same! the only thing different is that I am more pudgy to begin with! LoL! I bet we carry the same when we are further along.


----------



## Meaggers

You're right they are! Think we'll keep carying pretty low or do you think it'll rise? I can't wait for my belly to get huge!!


----------



## beth30

Well, with my son, it was higher up... but I didn't even get a bump until I was like 7 months! So it is early for me this time... I can't wait to have a huge bump either! I think next monday I'll take another and post it to see if there is any difference. I'll try to use the same outfit, and my mom's living room again! LoL!


----------



## rm16

Do any of you guys find your bumps grow during the day? Mine is quite small and just looks like I've eaten too much recently in the morning...but then every evening it sticks out loads and my belly goes hard all over, honestly I look about 6 months at night! 
Anyone else have this? :) It's kind of inconvenient as I am still trying to keep it secret and I work in the evenings, I think someone will spot it soon! Lucky I have a week off now for Easter so I can keep hidden for a few more days!


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm exactly the same as you rm16 my clothes get tighter throughout the day and by evening I look huge although I only have the tiniest bump in the morning!! I'm presuming a lot of it is bloat!!!

Good luck with your scan cazi you are prob in there right now!!

2 days till my 12 week scan getting excited and nervous!


----------



## cazi77

All fine at the scan baby measured 12+3 so my EDD is 13/10/12. Baby was dancing everywhere! Was an amazing experience and just cannot believe this is happening to us finally.


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats that is amazing news!!!! cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhh yeh - my pants are snug by evening. I also have a lot of gas by the arvo hehehe (TMI but you all know what I mean I'm sure).

Congrats Cazi!! That's wonderful! Any nub theories? :)

I'm so scared my bubba won't be dancing around at my 12 week scan. Yes, yes I know - more things I'm paranoid about lol. Only 1 week 6 days to go!! Finally got my hospital acceptance letter. I meet the midwife in May and decide my prenatal care plan :) They took long enough! I sent my referral at 6 weeks preg!


----------



## cazi77

Here are a couple of the best ones. Nub not visible and don't think you can see the skull that well either. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00774-20120403-0936.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG00775-20120403-0936.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emerald87

Nope, no guesses, but that's one very spunky baby!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here was my 12 week bump... I was surprised I would pop this early but I guess since it is my second. Luckily it hasn't got much bigger in two weeks:dohh:


----------



## bumpyplease

loving the bumps girls!

im going for boy Cazi x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Cazi- So happy for you! Congrats on the great scan. Beautiful pics!


----------



## beth30

Great news on the scan Cazi!!!

Great Bump pic Twink!


----------



## Meaggers

Rm- Mine seems to do the same thing. By the evening my jeans don't fit, and I have to change in to some more stretchy clothes Lol! I always take my bump pictures at night so it'll be bigger haha :) Grow bumps grow!!!

Cazi- Wonderful news and beautiful scan pictures!

Twinkie- Love the bump!! 

I love love love seeing all the bump pictures! I'm so excited that everyone is getting so close to the 12 week mark even if a week or two out. I remember when the thread first started and we were all talking about how much we wish 12 weeks would just get here already. 

I have my 13 week scan tomorrow afternoon. Does anyone else have an appointment tomorrow?


----------



## beth30

I have my regular OB appt on Thursday... the specialist said the new doc might book me for a scan that day, FX'D!!! GOod Luck Tomorrow!!


----------



## Meaggers

Thank you! Fingers xd for you! :) I would be trying to get every scan possible lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Meaggers, I have my scan tomorrow too (although I will be almost 14 weeks)


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck Twinkie!! Can't wait to see pictures and hear an update!


----------



## Tweak0605

Awesome news Cazi!!! Love the picture of your LO!!

Lookin' good on the bumps ladies! :thumbup: I'll post my 13 week one on Friday! 

Good luck tomorrow Meaggers and Twinkie!! I have my NT scan on Thursday! Scared, but can't wait to see our Peanut again. 

I *may* have found the heartbeat last night! It was crazy faint, but much faster and different sounding then any of the other noises I've picked up. I'm going to try again tomorrow night to see if I can get it again! Needless to say, I was very happy last night after finding it!


----------



## beth30

Oh yes, my little one's heart beat is way fainter than mine, like I said, the monitor isn't picking it up, but the sound is definitely coming through... I calculated it to be 169-173 bmp


----------



## beth30

Good luck on the scans tomorrow!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck with your scans today meaggers and Twinkie!!!!

Tweak I'm nervous about tomorrow too but praying they go well and I'm sure we'll have good news xx


----------



## rm16

Good luck to everyone who's having scans xxx


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats Cazi...great scan!!:happydance:

Good luck to Meaggers and Twinkie and Tweak and bumpy for your scans 

My next scan is on Wed 11th when I'll be 13 + 2 and can't wait.

Tiredness has hit me again this week and sickness...thought it had faded a bit but no, more tired than ever this week and can barely keep anything down after 5pm.
Thanks for all the borthday wishes girls xxx


----------



## Meaggers

Good Luck on your scan bumpy!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey ladies, just wanted to do a little update...I had an appt on Friday and my results were not in yet buttt....I just got a phone call and I am seeing the specialist tomorrow!! EEEKKKK, I am really excited to hopefully be getting some testing and answers soon! It's been almost 3 weeks since the surgery and I am not 100% yet, but mostly it's just low energy! Unfortunatley I started smoking again but will be quitting asap! I just hope that something turns up and it's not "unexplained infertility"! I hope everyone is doing well in their pregnancies! Good luck ladies and I will be updating when I know more but it may be days/weeks before I know something! Good luck with everyone who is having scans tomorrow!


----------



## Islander

hey 3x thats good news :) glad to hear ure on the mend. i stared smoking straight after my last loss but quit pretty soon after - so u can do it... give yourself a break - uve had a rough time!!!hugs!x


----------



## beth30

3x, so glad to hear from you. I do hope that they can find something totally fixable. Good Luck, and let us know how the appt goes.

Ladies with scans-I can't wait until you post all the good news in a bit!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just got back from my scan! It went well, but the baby would not cooperate, I think it was sleeping. But it looked like it had the hiccups! HR was down to 155, but I think it may be because it was sleeping.


----------



## Meaggers

Scan went alright for me as well. Just like twinkie said the baby would not cooperate with my scan either. So we didn't really get any good pictures at all. He didn't take any measurements or anything. So the whole thing was very uneventful! He said things looked good though. Wont have another scan until my 20 week at the hospital. 7 weeks seems sooo far away!! 

Twinkie glad yours went well. My doc didn't measure the heartbeat, but on my doppler mine is now varying from 154-160. So I think your 155 is just perfect for where you're at.


----------



## beth30

Great news ladies!!!! Maybe our October Rainbows are going to be mean little boogers!! LOL! Already not cooperating!! I guess I'll have to give my tummy a pep talk before my next scan!


----------



## Meaggers

beth30 said:


> Great news ladies!!!! Maybe our October Rainbows are going to be mean little boogers!! LOL! Already not cooperating!! I guess I'll have to give my tummy a pep talk before my next scan!

:haha: you just might! It defiantly wouldnt hurt! Okay tmi question but has anyone noticed that the further you get a long the gas increases A LOT? I feel like I'm pootin and tootin every 10 min lol :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

Meaggers said:


> beth30 said:
> 
> 
> Great news ladies!!!! Maybe our October Rainbows are going to be mean little boogers!! LOL! Already not cooperating!! I guess I'll have to give my tummy a pep talk before my next scan!
> 
> :haha: you just might! It defiantly wouldnt hurt! Okay tmi question but has anyone noticed that the further you get a long the gas increases A LOT? I feel like I'm pootin and tootin every 10 min lol :haha:Click to expand...

Oh dang - you're 13 weeks, I just hit 11. I'm petrified about how much worse this can get?!?!?! :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats on the great scans meaggers and Twinkie, glad to hear all is well and you have healthy bubbas in there!

Good luck today tweak, mine is this pm....eeeek!


----------



## Tweak0605

Yay for the good scans meaggers and twinkie! Sorry they weren't cooperating though!

Good luck bumpy!! Mines in less then 3 hours - eek! Nervous, but excited!


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats on an awesome scan guys!! Hopefully they're a bit more compliant at 16-20 weeks :)


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck tweak and bumpy! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay for good scans! I totally relate to the all the gas, ladies. My goodness. This is just ridiculous! I have an appointment tomorrow. Doc is going to try to find the heartbeat on the doppler. I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## bumpyplease

:cloud9: My scan went great sonographer was a right grump though and pics are ok but my 10 week scan was clearer! Measuring 12+1 bubba was asleep sucking it's thumb at first - so cute and then she asked me to have a shake which woke it up and started moving loads! :cloud9:

Tweak looking forward to news of your scan xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Bumpy that's awesome news!!!! How sweet your LO was sucking it's thumb!! :cloud9:

My scan went absolutely wonderful!! Measuring 13w2d, with a heart beat around 160! Baby had his/her hands up by their face the whole time and had the hiccups. It was absolutely amazing! :cloud9:

Kinda dark and hard to see, but you can make out the hands up by the face! :cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0093.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Wonderful scan xx


----------



## cazi77

Congrats on the great scans x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just wanted to update: saw the genetic counceler today and that was pointles, she asked if I was in the medical field because I seemed to know so much! Didn't learn anything new but did get my karyotype testing done today!! She said it'll be 3-4 weeks before it gets back so I'm hoping something will turn up, we may need to go back for more testing but she's going to check with my doc and see what I've been tested for in their office before she schedules anything. She also adviced against an RE because we don't have any issues with getting pregnant and said that it may actually hender our chances since there's a lot of stress involved. She also advised against PGD because it's not a gaurantee and because if we have a gentic disorder and the embryo shows that it does not have that disorder then it could still have something wrong (trisomy or another defect) and I could still miscarry...so basically it's down to do we want to spend 20-30k on PGD only to potetially m/c or do we want to try on our on for free. THat feels like a no-brainer to me...We are only testing me at this point but if mine come back with nothing then we'll be testing DH too. She seemed really nice and we both like her, so now to just sit back and wait on testing results...hope I get my results on my D and soon too! Good luck you guys and I will update again when I have the results from my d and c and then when I get the results from today's testing!! Hope everyone is doing well! Congrats again on those good scans girlies!!

Tweak - I could have posted that same ultrasound pic!! When I was preggo with DD she had her hand in the exact same spot course she was laying with her head to the opposite side! I told DH that if it was a boy he was a little drama queen lol!! Luckily it was a girl and she is such a drama queen she always had her little hands to her face...that pic brought back some wonderfull memories for me...thank you!!


----------



## Gemaloobie

Wooo 5 days till my 1st scan !!!!, I cant wait, its taken far too long !!! 

Hope everything goes ok !!


----------



## Tweak0605

Charmer, so good to hear from you. I'm sorry the genetic counselor was pointless. :( I hope you can get your test results back soon so you can see what's going on. I'm glad I could bring back some wonderful memories for you :hugs:


----------



## beth30

Charmer-the RE that I was seeing, not only specialized in getting people pregnant, he also specialized in working with ladies dealing with RPL.

SOOOO, went to my regular OBGYN appt today, and it was fine.... he said everything seems to me on track and they'll call me tomorrow or tuesday with an ultrasound appt for next week.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Got the call this am from my doc and they weren't able to do the testing from my d and c. I am sooo happy that I got the karyotype yesterday! I am also slightly relieved, I know it's crazy but while my ins will cover the maternal fetal specialist, we may be paying for testing out of pocket and hopefully they wont charge us too much since they weren't able to test the baby and we can put all our saved money towards testing me and DH. Kinda upset too though because I was really hoping for some results!


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies, how is everyone this weekend?? I'm starting to get aches and I know why, my belly has grown since monday... I'll post the pictures later.


----------



## Emerald87

Pretty good. How about you Beth? I have a killer headache. It usually goes away with sleep but sadly it lasted the entire night this time.


----------



## beth30

Ew! I hate headaches! I get them too... I am doing good. Just having round ligament pain I guess.... here is the picture comparison which would explain why I am having some discomfort..first is 11 weeks 1 day-second is 11 weeks 6 days... there is definitely some growth there!


----------



## Emerald87

That's a gorgeous bump you're sprouting there!!!!


----------



## cazi77

lovely bump Beth. I think I might be getting a little one will post pics later xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Funny you should say about pains Beth I have felt a bit off last couple of days, tummy ache, back ache, stretching and cramping pains also had a bit of an upset stomach. Your bump is definitely growing looks fab!! Happy 12 weeks!

Happy 13 weeks Cazi 2nd tri whoohooo!!! can't wait to see a bump shot!! My tummy still pretty flat in mornings but I look about 6 months preg by evening so must still be a bit of bloat will post a pic soon though when my morning tummy a little bigger!


----------



## rm16

Just wanted to say happy Easter everyone xxx


----------



## Meaggers

Beth your bump looks fabulous! I can't believe how quick it grew in such little time. Mine has grown too. I feel like it grows a little more every day lol!! Happy 12 weeks! 

Happy 13 weeks Cazi!

AFM: I can tell I'm in the second trimester. My appetite has increased, my nausea decreased, and somtimes (besides feeling huge already) I forget I'm even pregnant. I have, however, had a lot of tiredness, ligament pains and back pains- usually in the evenings when I'm pooped from the long day. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Holiday!! :flower:


----------



## beth30

Thanks ladies! I am glad everyone is doing well. I am not having as much morning sickness, I am wayyyy hungrier, and I didn't think that was possible. Having a bit of trouble sleeping now days.... I remember it got bad with DS near the end, and if it is already starting this early I may be in for a rough few months, especially with DS to run after! LOL!


----------



## Tweak0605

Meaggers, I feel the same as you! I told DH that I barely felt pregnant yesterday. Then I got some wicked round ligament pains and back pains. Ouch!

Glad all you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

I had a small bleed sunday night until monday evening. I'm still having uncomfortable cramps on my front and back. I have my first scan on the 18th and it can't come soon enough!

With my successful pregnancies i was retching my guts out until 20 weeks. Just wondering did anyone get nausea and have it disappear quickly? This time for me, it started at 4 weeks, peaked at 7wks and by 8 weeks started to lessen. In the last few days it has more or less disappeared. I'm so scared at my 12 week scan that i'm going to see an 8 week old fetus.


----------



## Emerald87

lindblum said:


> I had a small bleed sunday night until monday evening. I'm still having uncomfortable cramps on my front and back. I have my first scan on the 18th and it can't come soon enough!
> 
> With my successful pregnancies i was retching my guts out until 20 weeks. Just wondering did anyone get nausea and have it disappear quickly? This time for me, it started at 4 weeks, peaked at 7wks and by 8 weeks started to lessen. In the last few days it has more or less disappeared. I'm so scared at my 12 week scan that i'm going to see an 8 week old fetus.

You'll be fine, love :flower:

Yep, same with my nausea pretty much exactly how you described it. Lessened at 8 weeks, gone at 9-10 weeks, picked up again at 11. Feeling awful but not as bad as before :( Just can't handle much food and I fluctuate between extremes of sick and hunger within minutes. If I don't eat within that 5 min window I'm royally screwed. Oh how I love you baby!


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry you had a bleed lindblum, can you ring your doc and say you are bleeding and they might give you an early scan. everytime i have had bleeding even if only slight they have fitted me in the early pregnancy unit for reassurance. 8 days is a long time to wait and it might be good for piece of mind. im sure its nothing though hun and that everythign will work out fine xx


----------



## cazi77

I agree with bumpy 8 days is a long time and it will give you piece of mind xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Everytime I called my Dr. with spotting/bleeding they got me in for a scan. So far I have had 4 ultrasounds and everything looks perfect, so try not to stress about the bleeding.


----------



## beth30

Yes, I agree with the posts above. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## LilOopsy

Hi all, I'm Jo, 

I'm 30 years old and this is the first pregnancy since our MMC a year and a half ago. 

I'm currently 15 weeks... Although last time I saw the baby was at week 13+4... So I'm still very anxious. I'm due on the 2nd October 2012 :) 

Cautiously optimistic but scared witless! So far I've had a fairly symptomless pregnancy and if it wasn't for the scans I wouldn't be believing it.


----------



## lindblum

Hello JO, welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## lindblum

Previously when i had problems with pregnancy I've had 6-9hrs waiting time at the hospital to be seen. I have two small kids so waiting around in a hospital isn't very ideal for me :(

I would love to go for an early scan to see if she is ok but it'll be too difficult. I'm just grateful I've got one coming up soon x


----------



## LilOopsy

lindblum said:


> Previously when i had problems with pregnancy I've had 6-9hrs waiting time at the hospital to be seen. I have two small kids so waiting around in a hospital isn't very ideal for me :(
> 
> I would love to go for an early scan to see if she is ok but it'll be too difficult. I'm just grateful I've got one coming up soon x

If it wasn't for private scans I'd have gone crazy! My doctor assumed after a tiny bleed at 10 weeks that I'd MCd and didn't book me in for any routine scans/midwife visits. I've only just got my green papers and I'm 15 wks. Still haven't officially had my dating scan... Had to do those private and my NT so I didn't miss the cut off dates. Kind of nice not to have the waiting room times tho.


----------



## Meaggers

How does one go about getting a private scan?


----------



## LilOopsy

Meaggers said:


> How does one go about getting a private scan?

Just do a google search for scanners in your area. Maybe see if babybond has one near you? They're about 70-90£ roughly but a great reassurance.


----------



## bumpyplease

hello 2nd tri!!!!!

how is everyone?


----------



## Tweak0605

happy 13 weeks and 2nd tri bumpy!!!!

I'm feeling pretty good lately. Just tired, but it's getting better. Had the round ligament pains Sunday, and now been a little crampy this morning. Found Peanut's heartbeat last night with the Doppler, almost instantly. It is such an amazing sound. :cloud9:


----------



## Meaggers

Happy 13 weeks and welcome to the 2nd trimester Bumpy!! 

Tweak don't you just love that sound?! It melts my heart! 

I've had a lot of ligament pains too especially when I sneeze, cough or stand up too fast. Sneezing is the worst! I've also been getting these weird flutter (heart skip a beat) feelings in my heart after eating. It's very strange and kind of worried me a little until I read that it's normal during pregnancy and it's actually your heart adding a beat to pump out the extra blood. crazy huh? That was my cool learn something ah-ha moment yesterday. haha Morning sickness and exhaustion has come back the last 2 days with a vengeance. I hope it's only here for a short time and then goes away, as I was really starting to like having my appetite back! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Good Luck on any scans that are coming up.


----------



## bumpyplease

i can relate to the pains when sneezing, coughing and standing up too fast! im actually a little scared of sneezing right now and god help me if i get a bad cold!!!!!!
also get them all the time if i stand up too fast, like short sharp pains that come out of no where, so i have started doing a weird slow paced stand up, i must look like a right weirdo!!!!


----------



## beth30

Had my NT scan today. Baby would not cooperate, so I have to go back monday for another try. Posting a sucking thumb scan pic below. The pictures they gave me were kinda blurred and fuzzy...??? They have me down for 13 weeks 3 days instead of 12 weeks 4 days... anyone know why?? I know that 12 weeks is right because the specialist and I have talked about it....


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi ladies! Congrats to those of you who have had their scans and those that have reached 2nd tri!! I will be in 2nd tri this weekend and by my calculations we will all be there by next weekend! :happydance:

I have my NT testing scan tomorrow, Friday 13th - eek! I am nervous, especially as I am 37. Fingers crossed!

Good luck to those that have scans coming up! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Cute pic Beth, sorry bubba wasn't cooperating though, but great that you get to go back for a bonus scan!!!
I remember your dates originally got changed as you ov later, so maybe the dates she gave you today are based on your lmp rather than ov dates?

Good luck for tomorrow hope, I'm sure fri 13th will be lucky for you!


----------



## Tweak0605

Aww cute pic Beth!! I'm sorry baby wasn't cooperating though!

Good luck tomorrow Hope!


----------



## beth30

It will be my 5th scan in 3 months! I bet my insurance is ready to kick me to the curb! LOL! I said that the baby was acting like me because I am stubborn and I only do what I want! LoL!


----------



## Emerald87

Pretty ladies, how are we? Was just wondering if you guys have had your NT scan and bloods yet? If so, do you have any idea your PAPP-A and free B-hCG results? Got mine today and scan isn't till Monday so I'm obsessing (of course)


----------



## Emerald87

beth30 said:


> Had my NT scan today. Baby would not cooperate, so I have to go back monday for another try. Posting a sucking thumb scan pic below. The pictures they gave me were kinda blurred and fuzzy...??? They have me down for 13 weeks 3 days instead of 12 weeks 4 days... anyone know why?? I know that 12 weeks is right because the specialist and I have talked about it....
> 
> 
> View attachment 375501

SOOO cute! Congrats on the active bubby :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Emerald87 said:


> Pretty ladies, how are we? Was just wondering if you guys have had your NT scan and bloods yet? If so, do you have any idea your PAPP-A and free B-hCG results? Got mine today and scan isn't till Monday so I'm obsessing (of course)

i had mine done last week but not had the results yet. what were yours?


----------



## Emerald87

PAPP-A was 5.2 and free beta HCG was 50. Those aren't in MoM though, I think they're in IU/mL. I don't have reference ranges to compare to. Ugh.
From what I've gathered on some forums (few and far between) those seem like pretty normal values but of course, forums aren't reliable and I don't even know my exact units. *sigh*


----------



## bumpyplease

actually im not sure i will even get those results, i just had a scan and blood test and i get a risk rating. maybe the test you had in australia we dont have over here?

im sure they would have told you if you had something to worry about, so your results sound good to me x


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh they usually just give you a risk score but I was curious so I asked for my results. I'm a med student and like to know each individual result lol. Then I stupidly read into too much and spend hours reading about it. Suppose I'll just have to wait until Monday *sigh*


----------



## Islander

Im having mine done on monday.


----------



## beth30

I know I am probably getting annoying with these bump pics, but I like to see the difference from week to week, so I post them here. Anyone else growing quickly?


----------



## Tweak0605

Awwww!! Definitely not annoying!!! I love bump pics, and you look great!!

I'll take mine tonight, and post a collage of 10-14! Hoping to see a difference!!


----------



## beth30

yes yes! I for sure want to see!


----------



## Emerald87

beth30 said:


> I know I am probably getting annoying with these bump pics, but I like to see the difference from week to week, so I post them here. Anyone else growing quickly?
> 
> 
> View attachment 376313
> 
> 
> View attachment 376315
> 
> 
> View attachment 376317

Nope, sadly I don't have a love bump. Well, much of one. A small podge sprouted around week 10-11 but hasn't changed externally. I can feel a massive internal change though, especially when I sleep on my belly. There's a big, rock hard ball I'm now laying on lol. Comforting that something is happening.


----------



## beth30

LoL! don't fret, with DS, I didn't show until he was hanging halfway out of me just before I had him! LOL! But Doc said since I have been pregnant so many times, my stuff is already stretched out and that is why my bump has sprouted out. my friend is 3-4 weeks ahead of me, and she still wears her jeans and everything with no problem, I almost immediatly had to try to find things to wear because my jeans wouldn't even come close to buttoning... now I am in maternity for days out and about, and in pj's and stretchy things at home...


----------



## Wilfbown

My bump is growing nicely too Beth...everyone is different. My friend who is 20 something weeks looks less PG than me! 
I'll be 14 weeks on Monday and it will also be the due date of my angel baby. Don't know how I'll feel. This EDD is exactly 6 months after my first one.
I had another scan on Wed, measuring 13 +4 so 2 days ahead. They couldn't get the NT measurements either Beth so I'm just having the blood test this week with the midwife. Next scan is in 7 weeks unless I book in for a private gender scan at 17 wks, so I've ordered a doppler to keep me sane!!
Has anyone's sickness returned? Mine went at 10 weeks but came back this week. Can barely keep food down.
How is everyone? Congrats on all the great scans xxx


----------



## beth30

They will try again Monday for the NT scan. I have come and go morning sickness. And I use my doppler every other day, or if I feel I need to. It does keep me from flipping out over every little thing.


----------



## Emerald87

Are you guys cramping? I'm cramping. I think a lot is toilet issues but there is some actual crampage going on in there too.


----------



## lindblum

I'm cramping loads too. It's normal, just your uterus growing/stretching. It lasts throughout pregnancy x


----------



## Wilfbown

I wouldn't say I'm crampinh, it's more a heavy pressure, stretchy feeling. It's normal. Had cramps at 10 weeks though xx


----------



## beth30

I was just seaching the second tri forum for cramping! Yes, RLP I am guessing, but I've had it from about noon yesterday-all night last night, and still having it. It isn't unbearable, but it is annoying, and makes me worry a bit just because of my history. Atleast I have my scan tomorrow to really get in there and see what is going on.


----------



## rm16

Hello everyone! Congrats on all the good scans and growing bumps :)

I have convinced myself AGAIN that something's wrong, even though I am definitely getting a bit fat now! Can't wait til I can feel movement, if I get that far. Is anyone else still having little paranoid panic times? I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow, thought by now I'd feel safe but maybe I won't ever!


----------



## beth30

I don't feel "safe" either. I was starting to feel okay, but then I got some news about some people I know.... I won't feel good until the baby is in my arms.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi ladies! Well, Friday the 13th was lucky for us! We have two very healthy babies on board! :happydance: DH and I are finally starting to believe this is really going to happen!

They gave our risk factor there and then (bloods & scan) and we are delighted with the numbers! Such a huge relief!!

I've made a switch in my mind now and have started planning for their arrival, I know it's early but twins tend to come early and the 3rd tri can make getting about difficult. I probably won't actually buy anything until they reach the point of viability but will have researched and chosen most things by then - I am a Project Manager, can't help myself! :haha:

Has anyone else started planning?


----------



## lindblum

Hope - great news on low risk factor, really happy for you x

I started going through baby clothes that I already had and choosing which ones the baby would wear but after the bleed I had from last week I think I'm going to wait until mid 2nd tri. I'm planning things in my head tho :p


----------



## rm16

Hope that's amazing news! Congrats :) My head is planning even though I'm trying to tell it not to!

I'm 16 weeks today though, the sun is shining and it's my birthday, so hopefully a good day is in store :) Getting so round in the tummy now that people will start to notice...or think I have been on the pies! Hopefully they'll be too polite to comment though :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope - Awesome news! So glad the scan went well!

Happy birthday RM!

I'm definitely still scared that something's going to go wrong. I use my doppler at least every other day, or when I need that reassurance. But I'm also afraid if I won't be able to find it on my own, so I'm trying not to use it that much. I've started planning for this little one (nursery ideas and a registry) but won't be nervous until I'm holding him/her in my arms. 

Oh, and here's my 14 week bump shot!


Spoiler
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/Baby%20Belly%20Pictures/IMAG0098.jpg


----------



## lindblum

:cake: happy birthday rm16 x

lovely bump tweak x


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats Hope, lovely news!

Happy happy birthday and 16 weeks rm! Have a super day xxx


----------



## Wilfbown

Lovely bump you have there tweak xx


----------



## bumpyplease

happy birthday RM x


----------



## rm16

Aaah thanks girls xxx hope everyone has a good week x
Love the bump tweak! :)


----------



## Wilfbown

Well, my doppler has arrived and it was brilliant! Found the heartbeat straight away and we calculated it to between 156 and 164 bpm!
I'd definitely recommend it. It's an Angelsounds Fetal Doppler, 3 mHz and cost £22 from amazon! That's made my day xxx :happydance:


----------



## Emerald87

Had my 12 week today. Bub measured 2 days ahead and was very very active. Ultra classy too - we caught it picking it's nose!!! The sucking it's thumb. By the end of the scan it'd had enough poking and wouldn't keep still - jumping all over the place, kicking and worming. Very cute. Our risk was (they said) they lowest they've seen in a long time and they're optimistic. Unfortunately I've got an anterior placenta so I won't feel much for a while *sigh*
Here is my bean (which looks distinctively human now)
 



Attached Files:







12 week_0002.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tweak0605

Wilf - That's awesome you found the heartbeat! Amazing sound, I just can't get enough of listening to my LOs!

Emerald - AWESOME news!! What a cute picture of your LO!

Beth - I think your 2nd NT scan is today? Good luck, and I hope your LO cooperates!


----------



## beth30

Congrats everone with your good news, happy birthday, and wonderful pictures! I hope I got everyone in the sentence! LoL! Yes, my 2nd scan is today. I go for it a 3 but I have to leave my house at about 2:45 to get there in time... then I plan on stopping at IHOP (pancake restaurant) and getting a pile of pancakes and syrup with a side of sausage! I have been craving it, and bad for me or not I am eating all I can of it! LOL! I will update later this evening!


----------



## Islander

i had my scan - cant get the picture yet as hubby took them to his work - but everything was PERFECT :) really low risk as well and put me 2 days ahead - we are the same Emerald!im just on cloud 9 atm :D


----------



## Tweak0605

Ihop?! I'm soo jealous!! I freakin' love Ihop! But the closest one is 45 minutes away :( Boooooooo. 

Good luck today!!


Islander - SO glad things went well today!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on the great scans islander and emerald! good luck for yours today beth!

so nice that everyone is getting to the end of the scary first tri!!!!!

xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I love iHop too but the nearest is a 9 hour flight :(

Islander, congratulations! And great news that they put you 5 days ahead, almost a weeks worth of worrying gone!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:wohoo: Hooray for great scans! So happy for your ladies! :wohoo:

My scan is on Friday and I can't wait! I've been cramping too and planning. I won't buy until I find out baby's gender, but hubby and I are going to buy carpet for the nursery the moment we find out. :haha:


----------



## beth30

I just read my post back, and I said the wrong time to leave!!! I have to leave an hour before time for the appt!! LoL! anyway, I made it there, they got the info they needed, and I came away with a 40 minute video of my little baby! Streatching, jumping, sucking thumb, rubbing head, toe touches! wonderful! I go back May 23rd for the big scan. BUT- the tech said she couldn't see anything sticking out... it wasn't in stone, but so far no boy parts..LOL!! she said to wait until my next scan and she'd tell me for sure, well, as sure as she could.


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay great news Beth and how exciting if it is a girl then you will have one of each....just perfect!!!!

My gender scan is the day after yours!


----------



## Emerald87

They gave me a gender with 70% certainty yesterday...


----------



## lindblum

what are you having emerald?


----------



## Emerald87

:pink:


----------



## lindblum

congrats! xx are you already thinking about clothes shopping


----------



## bumpyplease

how exciting emerald!!!! i have a consultant appointment next week, im not sure what they will do but im hoping for a scan and an early sneak peak at gender!!!!


----------



## Islander

here s/he is!
 



Attached Files:







BABY.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhh gorgeous islander!


----------



## lindblum

islander - lovely photo x


----------



## Islander

thanks!she actually gave us 5 different pics (for free!) it was just magic... i know millions of people have had/seen a 12 week scan but it was like the most amazing thing to ever happen in the history of the world!i was so full of love, awe and happiness!my DH was AMAZED when he saw it kicking and jumping and couldn't understand how I couldn't feel it lol it was just magic. She was scanning away for a few mins taking measurements etc and I said...so, is it alive?is it ok?and she looked at me like i was bonkers and laughed and said of course!and thats when the tears came :) Im just totally thrilled and over the moon :) we also did the facebook thing and the love we have got back is beautiful :) i just feel so happy and free and glad I can finally relax and tell people :D sorry its so long but...AAAAAHHHHH!!!!! yay :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Islander! I am surprised your tech didn't show you the heart beat right away. That is always the first thing our tech shows us, which is huge relief!


----------



## beth30

Congrats Em!! Great scan pic Islander! I need to post mine, I just haven't got around to it yet.... I think I may see if I can post the video to youtube and send the link.


----------



## Tweak0605

Beth - So glad your scan went well!! How cute of your LO! I loved watching mine have the hiccups!! And I'm so jealous of your video AND possible gender guess!! 

Emerald - That's awesome you got a gender guess!! How exciting that we're almost now at the point of finding out what our LOs are!

Islander - Love the photo!! :cloud9: I think my DH and I were both in amazement at our 12wk scan. It was so amazing to see him/her moving around and hiccuping, after all we've been through! Like Twinkie, I'm surprised she didn't tell you right away. My tech always takes a look at the HB and lets us know; definitely gives me relief.


----------



## Islander

i think she probably did...she was just getting everything set up so she could see properly...just felt like ages to me lol cause the heartbeat was the 1st thing she showed us really :)


----------



## christina1612

Islander said:


> thanks!she actually gave us 5 different pics (for free!) it was just magic... i know millions of people have had/seen a 12 week scan but it was like the most amazing thing to ever happen in the history of the world!i was so full of love, awe and happiness!my DH was AMAZED when he saw it kicking and jumping and couldn't understand how I couldn't feel it lol it was just magic. She was scanning away for a few mins taking measurements etc and I said...so, is it alive?is it ok?and she looked at me like i was bonkers and laughed and said of course!and thats when the tears came :) Im just totally thrilled and over the moon :) we also did the facebook thing and the love we have got back is beautiful :) i just feel so happy and free and glad I can finally relax and tell people :D sorry its so long but...AAAAAHHHHH!!!!! yay :)

aww congrats islander, i felt exactly the same when i had my scan, my baby was jumping up and down and moving it's arms and legs, it was amazing to see and i cried when i saw it's little heartbeat! we also got given loads of extra scan pics for free as she couldnt get a good picture the first time around, my scan is below.

did they give you any idea what you are having? i forgot to ask and ive been looking at nub and skull theories, all say its a boy but im not sure?!
 



Attached Files:







560520_10150622773376315_643401314_9493584_1911687114_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Islander

they dont tell u up here, but i reckon its a boy


----------



## beth30

Any of you having a bit of trouble sleeping at night? I am having a hard time staying asleep, and I go from side to side, tossing and turning. I know I need a body pillow, and I also know I need a bigger bed. DH and I barely get comfy when I don't have a growing belly... we have been wanting a bigger one for a while. I think I may start looking.


----------



## christina1612

beth30 said:


> Any of you having a bit of trouble sleeping at night? I am having a hard time staying asleep, and I go from side to side, tossing and turning. I know I need a body pillow, and I also know I need a bigger bed. DH and I barely get comfy when I don't have a growing belly... we have been wanting a bigger one for a while. I think I may start looking.

Hi Beth, I am nearly 15 weeks and already have a bump, and I find it terrible trying to sleep, constantly tossing and turning. Try putting a normal pillow under your bump as I found that the pressure of my bump was eased, or invest in a body pillow to take the pressure of your knees etc.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Gemaloobie

Hiya,

Has anyone got a bump yet ? when did your bump start to show ? Im only 13 weeks, i am a size 16 though but my belly feels alot harder and more shaply than before. Got a nice pair of maternity pants that fit really nice aswell ! Just wondering if its just me ?, its my first 
Gemx


----------



## Twinkie210

Gemaloobie said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Has anyone got a bump yet ? when did your bump start to show ? Im only 13 weeks, i am a size 16 though but my belly feels alot harder and more shaply than before. Got a nice pair of maternity pants that fit really nice aswell ! Just wondering if its just me ?, its my first
> Gemx

My bump "popped" at 11 weeks, but it is my second. So now at 16 weeks I have an obvious bump ;) With my first I didn't get an actual "bump" until around 20 weeks.


----------



## beth30

I have a bump good enough so most people know I am pregnant when the see me I guess. I had a young fellow offer to help me with my groceries today. I said yes and thank you! LoL!


----------



## bumpyplease

i feel like im starting to get one, it might be still a bit bloat as it grows throughout the day but my tummy is definietly getting rounder. its my first and im a uk size 10. i find its more prominent in maternity clothes than normal. hopefully it will pop in next few weeks properly though so i look properly pregnant rather than someone who has just overdone it with the chocolate easter eggs! i have put on 6lb already!


----------



## Emerald87

Laying on my belly is starting to get uncomfortable as there is now an obvious hard lump there in my way :p
I have a LOT of bloat by the end of the night so my belly above the actual baby bump is also prominent. I don't suck it in anymore because it's both uncomfortable and I'm proud.


----------



## beth30

Well, I feel like the time is starting to pass less quickly. I was on hyperspeed, going through the weeks like toilet paper. Now I feel like I am crawling along. Waiting. Waiting for the pool to warm up outside so I can get in it and relax, waiting for the next Dr. appt, the next US, finding out what this baby is, then I can get started on preparing..maybe. Ugh, I am just feeling lost today I guess.


----------



## Islander

pool?so jealous!we are still getting days of snow!!! :(


----------



## Gemaloobie

Thanks Girls, feel a bit better knowing im not the only one, some of it could be wind but belly defo harder. I am on the larger size so obviously not all bump but i dont believe i have suddenly put on weight over a matter of days !!!! I have been off food so not like im eating much haha


----------



## beth30

I am soooo tired of sitting at home. But I feel horrible. I felt bad yesterday and today. I had the headache from hell all day and night, and even some today, and I just feel like poop. I am moody, hateful, grouchy, all of the bad moods you could imagine. My DH keeps saying "next weekend is your weekend, we can do whatever you want" but then the weekend rolls around and he has something planned, sooooo, with my bad mood and partial headache in tow, he is going to hear from me today, and we better do what I want to do, or this pregnant lady is going on a rampage... and How are you ladies doing today?? I hope you are not finding yourself going crazy like me! LoL!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all sorry to hear you are going crazy beth hope you get to do what you want!! Sounds like we are all starting to get bumps. I think I have started to pop this week will get my bump pis up when I get a min.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies, how is everyone? I am doing well. Not so moody today, but I have been having some bad headaches. I need to go get me some more clothes to wear, I have grown out of everything normal, and only have two pairs of maternity bottoms. Hope all is well.


----------



## Islander

my back is killing me!i have arthritis in my back anyway so this is not good...its especially bad when i lie down at night :( also getting a cold/sore throat and still exhausted but apart from that i cant complain ;)


----------



## beth30

Poor Thing....I hope your aches take it easy on you.... I think if I could get rid of these allergies I'd feel better. But today it is cold and a bit rainy so the pollen is not that bad...I'm getting a bit of relief.

I finally got a video on youtube of the baby stretching, I plan to put many more on there, but here is the link if anyone would like to view. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0WYbTCV2v4


----------



## Islander

oh wow beth :)
sorry to hear u have allergies... my doc gave me some safe allergy eye drops and stuff today...i have an epi pen cause im allergic to everything lol!also found out that my thyroid levels r perfect!yay :)


----------



## beth30

Yay!!! I had hypothyroidism after my son, but since then it has been corrected...or something, because it isn't out of whack anymore.


----------



## Islander

ive had it for about 10 years... i have so many autoimmune conditions its unreal!im currently on 225 mgs thyroxine and its all good - yay!and my doc has agreed to fund the expensive meds i want/need for my arthritis after the baby is born :D woop woop!


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Beth, that's amazing. I wish I could've gotten a video of my little peanut. I miss seeing him/her. 

Islander, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

AFM - I'm feeling pretty normal lately. I have a doc appt Wednesday, and starting to get nervous about not finding the HB. I don't think that worry will ever go away. I used the doppler again on Friday, and found it, and also think I heard LO kick the doppler once or twice. I think I even felt it through the vibrations of the wand. He/she definitely doesn't like the thing. I'm not as tired, sleeping fine, etc. Just hoping to get through the appt on Wednesday and then we can schedule our big anatomy u/s!


----------



## bumpyplease

cute vid beth! 

ive been getting headaches too, and sorry if TMI but since reaching 2nd tri has anyone been noticing they are getting tons of cm? i was worried i was bleeding this morning as i could feel it but thankfully it wasnt!


----------



## cazi77

Such a cute video beth!

Yep bumpy loads of CM its gross! Its worse when i've been active too. I have had a few headaches this last week thought I was not drinking enough but I have upped the fluid intake and still getting them so think they must be hormonal!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## bumpyplease

cazi77 said:


> Such a cute video beth!
> 
> Yep bumpy loads of CM its gross! Its worse when i've been active too. I have had a few headaches this last week thought I was not drinking enough but I have upped the fluid intake and still getting them so think they must be hormonal!!
> 
> How is everyone else?

good to know its not just me! haha! it is grose but ill take it over bleeding any day! yeah i think the hormones cause headaches, seems to be quite common, im seeing the consultant on thurs so will mention it anyway and let you ladies know if he says anything significant.


----------



## Emerald87

Ack the headaches!! Every single day - some from the moment I wake up :(


----------



## Islander

omg... i humphed all the shopping in, put it away then i stood and watched my dogs as i let them out and I felt the strangest fluttering that ive never felt before :D


----------



## beth30

Yay! I think I have been feeling little kicks! But it could be gas! LoL! 
I am having a problem today, I am SOOOOO FULL, but I am still hungry! I can't get enough food... I am sitting here thinking of eating again!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia lately. The Internet has been down but we're up and running again. I loved catching up and reading the genders! Congrats!! Things have been good on my end. The bump grows more and more everyday. We went to get a private scan today and it looks like we're team blue!!


----------



## Islander

[congratulations!we got our doppler yesterday and heard the hb :-D


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on team blue meaggers!

i went for a scan with the consultant today and they were really pleased with me, signed me back to midwife care now, everything looked good and bubba was moving about loads, still measuring 3 days ahead but they dont want to change my due date. i asked if they could see what it was but they couldnt - oh well only 4 weeks today to find out!!!!


----------



## lindblum

congrats on a boy meaggers x

bumpy - that's fantastic news, really happy for you x


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats on team blue Meaggers!!

Glad you heard the HB on the doppler Islander!

Yay for another scan bumpy! Glad LO is still looking wonderful!


AFM - Had my doc appt yesterday, and it took her a few minutes to find the HB. I was starting to panic until she finally found it. Beating away at 153 BPM. Everything else is looking good, except my BP. Doc thinks I may have BP issues, unrelated to pregnancy. So I get to do the 24 hr urine collection, and a bunch of bloodwork done. But, it also means I get an ultrasound once a month! Makes up for the 7 weeks between my last one and my 20 week one! I miss seeing my peanut! Our gender/anatomy ultrasound is set for May 25th at 9 a.m.!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Gemaloobie

OMG Looks like everyones feeling there bubbas early, i have a feeling i will feel my little bundle soon, belly is defo there now and i think im aan early bloomer hahahaha

Congrats to everyone AGAIN !!!!!!


----------



## beth30

So wonderful to hear from everyone... I was beginning to think something happened to all of you!!! Glad it is all good news!


----------



## beth30

Well, I am beginning to think everyone is ignoring me or something, everytime I post it is three days before someone posts something else. I know people get busy, but I just feel out of the loop or something.


----------



## Tweak0605

Awww Beth don't feel like that :( I know for me, especially on the weekends, I rarely have time to post on a computer. I usually just check-in on my phone and then post again on Monday or Tuesday. :hugs::hugs:

We went to a town-wide tag sale today in my hometown. I love tag sales! We got soo much stuff for this peanut! I got 2 boppys, one for $5 and one for $10, each with a cover. 3 shopping bags full of clothes and onesies. I think we probably spent $30 total on the clothes, which are mostly Old Navy and Carters stuff. We made out pretty darn good!!


----------



## beth30

It must be my pregnancy emotions showing through because I felt left out at my mom's just now.... :(

Yay on the great buys! It is almost yardsale season here, and I plan on hitting them hard this summer. I am lucky because there are boy babies and girl babies being born from friends and family a few months before my due date, and I know I will get the stuff they grow out of...


----------



## Meaggers

aww sorry beth! We're not ignoring you :) 

besides the wonderful news of our little boy my life has been a little hectic lately. My OH and I work for the same company and both got layed off a few days ago. ugh! not a good time for that! 

I'm so excited for the heard HB's and felt kicks in previous postings! Congrats ladies. I've been told I have an anterior placenta and that I might not feel kicks anytime soon. I have a dr's apt on Wednesday. Not a scan, but just a basic appointment with bloodwork and such. I think I'm going to mention to him that I think we should check my glucose levels early since I was borderline insulin resistant going in to this, and I'm starting to feel off when I eat. 

I really hope everyone is still doing well. I can't wait to start shopping for our little guy, but I'm still afraid if I do I might jinx it or something. lol 

Here's a few pics from the private scan we did at 16 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







hunter2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 8









hunter21.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 9









hunter22.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emerald87

I'm just a lazy poster anyway :p

Quick update:
* Flew to Sydney to visit my Dad
* Had excruciating doubling-over pain which I accounted to round ligament pain
* Flew home this morning at 3am
* Listened to my bubs with my Doppler :)
* Had a nap (and gas)
* On computer now lol

Ah, wow, my life is boring LOL. I want my next scan. I think I might just go get one to have a look-see at her in the mean time. I miss my bubs. I know she's right there but she's so damn cute I wanna see her again.


----------



## Twinkie210

I have so many threads that I follow and little time to post, so I mostly just post if I have an update, but right now there isn't much to post in 2nd tri! I do however go for my anatomy scan in just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Islander

Sorry I've been away - internet was broken!!so...I finally caved and bought a few things!!! 3 white,sleeveless sleep suits from tesco, a cuddly toy and the hungry catepillar and hairy maclarey from donaldsons dairy :D yay


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies
Sorry I've been quiet not a lot to report my end hope everyone's ok?

I've bought a couple of baby grows and bibs but not much, I'm choosing bits on line but will wait a few months before taking the plunge and ordering them!


----------



## Tweak0605

Glad everyone is doing well!! Not much to report on my end either. Woke up feeling not very pregnant. Ughh, the time between appointments is so long! Hopefully I can start feeling flutters soon to ease my worries!

One thing I have noticed is that my skin is soo much drier then before I was pregnant. I rarely had to use lotion, and now I have to multiple times a day. They are horribly dry!!


----------



## Emerald87

I had a bit of a scare yesterday - I was laying there and felt my undies go wet and wasn't sure whether I'd peed myself unintentionally or if I'd sprung an amniotic leak. Hasn't happened again so I'm going to have to assume I peed myself... eep.


----------



## lindblum

emerald maybe it was watery discharge? I had it really bad in my 2nd pregnancy and had to wear pantyliners from 2nd tri until the end or else spend the whole day wet. not very nice!


----------



## Emerald87

Nah I'm pretty sure it was wee lol - it was a sudden small gush while I was lying down and then I voided lots afterwards so I must have had a much more full bladder than it felt. Nothing significant since then, just the usual mucus.
Thanks :) :hugs:


----------



## Islander

You can buy pads that change colour if amniotic fluid goes on them. I just made my 16 week midwife appointment  what happens at them?


----------



## Meaggers

Islander I'm not sure what you can expect on your 16 week but I can tell you what my doctor told me to expect at my 17 week which is tomorrow. He told me that I'd have the option for blood work to check for genetic disorders as well as a more routine exam. He'll use the doppler so I won't have a scan, but if you're lucky enough to get a scan you just might be able to find out what you're having! I cheated and went early to get an elective scan to find out. haha I couldn't wait! 

Emerald, Sorry to hear about the wee! All the wonderful things pregnancy brings huh? :) 
If anyone else has appointments this week good luck!!! 

AFM: Since about a week ago I have constant ligament pains (at least that's what I hope it is) my stomach is so sore and it hurts to move about. I think that long ultrasound with pressing and manipulating my stomach caused some bruising? or maybe just aggrivated my muscles/ligaments because it's been relentless since them. Also, I'm peeing NON-STOP! I thought that was supposed to be less this trimester? He must be sitting right on my bladder. I still haven't felt any twinges, but Im chalking that up to the anterior placenta. We bought the bedding for the crib (Even though we don't have one yet) yesterday- well actually my mother wanted to get it so she went ahead and ordered it. All these little purchases make it seem a bit more real! 

I hope everyone is doing well!!! Sorry so long :) xx


----------



## Gemaloobie

Hiya everyone,
Can i just ask is anyone itching like crazy ?? I cant sit for a period of time without the back of my thighs itching like crazy !!! At work im going stir crazy & tonight me and the fella went for an indian and i couldnt make it through the meal without moving about like i had fleas !!!! 
Its a nightmare, help is anyone the same ?

Gem & 14 weeks , 5 days bump x


----------



## vicky n bump

hey in due 11th x


----------



## sharonfruit

> Can i just ask is anyone itching like crazy ?? I cant sit for a period of time without the back of my thighs itching like crazy !!! At work im going stir crazy & tonight me and the fella went for an indian and i couldnt make it through the meal without moving about like i had fleas !!!!
> Its a nightmare, help is anyone the same ?

I've been the same on my legs but Ive started trying to wear looser clothes and it is working :flower:


----------



## bumpyplease

ive been a bit itchy on my tummy but not too bad.

islander those pads sound awesome! i havent heard of them before but what a great idea!


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh but they're ungodly expensive


----------



## beth30

My boobs and belly have been itching, and my moods and emotions are still on overdrive. Today I said I recall my mom dipping her feet into the pool to rid grass bits on her feet, and she said she has NEVER done that, and then called me a liar. Normally if she called me a liar I would flip out, but today I was like, whatever, I know what I say and it takes one to know one...... LoL! Wonder what mood I'll be in tomorrow, or 10 minutes from now for that matter! LoL!


----------



## Islander

Im very itchy!but its just my psoriasis in overdrive :-(


----------



## Gemaloobie

Thanks for everyones replies, 

Im glad im not the only one , itching driving me crazy !!!!!

Im not so moody, passed that , im more emotional, cry at everything !!!

So funny the other day, i went to get a new bra at M&S and they lady was struggling to find anything for me coz i nipples are on costant stickout at the moment !!! I have to carry on using an underwire bra for now as nothing else holds me right or cover my nipples hahaha. Lady in the shop was tearing her hair out but didnt give up !!!

Any updates from anyone ?

Gem


----------



## rm16

Hi everyone!
Hope all are doing good, I've been off for ages as work has been crazy...but after a month of panicking with no doctors appointements (after scans every two weeks at the start) we got to see the midwife today, and we heard the heartbeat for the first time! I had a little cry it was amazing :) 
And 19 week ultrasound next week, so it's ever so slightly starting to feel real after months of fear and denial!!
So happy :) Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Islander

my maternity clothes arrived yesterday!!!soooo comfy :D 16 week midwife appt a week tomorro and 20 week scan June 11th...lots to look forward to!also, my hubby has been away for a week and I get him back tomorrow - yay :)


----------



## bumpyplease

How is everyone? I have my 16 wk midwife apptmt tues hopefully she will listen to the hb as I haven't heard it yet, just seen it on the ultrasound so far :0)


----------



## Islander

I have mine on saturday  good luck


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks Hun I'll let you know what happens at the appt xx


----------



## jennyanne83

Hey Everyone,

Sooo it's been ages since I posted here, but I see the thread has been a little less active now we're all in the 2nd tri anyway! 

I hope all's going well with everyone and bumps - it's sooo exciting that the bump is really showing now, and I'm starting to wear maternity jeans. I also bought these things called Belly Belt which allow you to extend the life of your usual trousers which is great. I'm also feeling little flutters each day now usually after eating, so I think that wakes him/her up! :haha:

I had my 16 week appt a few weeks ago and heard the HB again, but I have a doppler, so do my own weekly listen in which is lovely. I have my 20 week scan at 21 weeks on 21st May which I'm really looking forward to as it's been ages since the last scan!! We've decided to leave it a surprise though, so won't be finding out what we're having! If it was up to me we probably would, but hubby wants a surprise, so that's what we're getting as I'm happy to go along with what he wants. 

Symptom wise, lately I've been getting up in the night really thirsty and needing to pee - this usually happens a couple of times in the night which is annoying, and only just started happening again since 18 weeks. It was also getting a bit difficult to pee a few days ago so I thought I might have cystitis, but that has gone off now. 

I have also had some itching as I see a few of you have also been having, but I've been using Emu Oil on my belly to help which I've heard good things about. My appetite has also gone through the roof, and I keep stuffing myself too quickly which I later regret!! 

Been buying a few bits and pieces for the nursery already, and have also decided on the pram I want (after lots of research), but will not buy it till later - getting the UppaBaby Vista which seems really good. 

Hope you're all doing well?? 

:hugs: to all! 

xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow you are nearly half way there Jenny!!!!

I had my 16 week apptmt today and heard hb for first time since I don't have a doppler....amazing!!! She said she was surprised how high my uterus is already but it's nothing to worry about. She said she expected it to be up to my belly button but it's much higher! Might be because I'm short. Anyone else been told this?

I haven't felt a thing yet and so many people are feeling their LO early!! I'm jealous haha can't wait!! Hopefully soon!

I've bought a couple of neutral bits and chosen my pram and nursery furniture but I prob won't buy it until I'm at least 6 months! Fun to start looking tho


----------



## Twinkie210

My fundal height with DS was always right on (or at least they never mentioned anything to me), but it makes sense that if you are short yours might me higher than most. Mine feels like it is right at my belly button right now. As for feeling the baby, if it is your first you tend to not feel it as soon as others. I was 20 weeks before I felt DS, but I swear I could feel occational flutters by 14 weeks this time. Now I can feel distinct kicks, but I am convinced that this one has a little attitude on him/her, LOL.


----------



## bumpyplease

So quiet in here, how is everyone?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey gals...remember me?? Just wanted to pop in and give my congrats to everyone!! Genders scans coming up?? 

Update on me: All of my tests are normal, waiting on the genetic testing results and am just a week or two away from my second cycle and then trying again!! Hope everyone is having a smooth pregnancy!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Hey 3x!! Long time no see. Hope you get some answers soon and best of luck with your next cycle! You should come chat to us more :) - not that we say much at the moment lol

Sorry for the lack of updates ladies. It has been insane here. I'm coming up to half yearly exams for medicine and I'm way behind in my study due to the pregnancy and all it's glory.

A big happy mother's day to all of you! We're all Mummies now :)

There's really not much to update you on. Next scan is in 3 weeks tomorrow - we'll confirm if we're having a baby girl then. I'm dying to see her again so I'm considering a private scan which are few and far between here in Australia but I finally found a place. If I don't want photos it's $55 but if I want photos it's $190!!
I had my first hospital midwife appointment but I don't have a mw of my own being the public system. However I do meet my OBS on Thursday which I'm thrilled about because I should have the one obs (not to deliver, but who to see during my pregnancy). I'll quiz him (I requested a certain one, maybe I'll get him) and try to convince him to quickly scan me :p It shouldn't be too hard.

I think I've felt bubs move a few times. It's only occasionally, she hasn't moved today and that makes me sad. I want kicks damnit!!

How's everyone else? Any updates - names, scans, kicks etc.?


----------



## Islander

hey 3x - glad to hear its going well :)

I had my 16week appt...the midwife did blood pressure etc, took bloods and we heard the hb with the doppler :) just waiting for 11th June now for 20 week but they dont tell gender here so that will be at my private scan on 26th June :) yay :D


----------



## Emerald87

Hey can I get some advice? Since you guys are around the same time as me you would probably know best.

I've had contractions since yesterday. They're less intense today but still come occasionally. I started to feel relieved and stopped panicking, until this ungodly back pain developed. It woke me at 4am, eased, then woke me again and has progressively gotten worse. Anyone else start with back pain around 16-17 weeks? Is this anything to worry about? I went to the ED yesterday for the contractions and was sent home without an examination (ack) so I don't know how my cervix is. I'm sooooo tempted to clean my hands, glove up and have a feel to make sure I'm not dilated.
I'm worried about bubs. Her HB is great and she's moving around; I just can't stand the thought of my body failing her *sigh*


----------



## Islander

i have no advice but i would be straight back to the er and wouldnt leave iuntil they checked me over properly... also, as for the back pain, yes, especially when lying down, sometime i literally cant move...its partly pregnancy, partly my existing arthritis.... sorry i couldnt be more help,good luck!


----------



## lindblum

emerald, i had really painful BH in my second pregnancy. I even woke in the middle of the night from pain thinking I was going into labour. I did go to a&e and found out it was just BH, some people just get very painful ones. 
If you are not leaking any water like fluid or bleeding, then everything should be fine, x

What did the hospital say was the cause of the contractions?


----------



## Twinkie210

I have been having BH for several weeks and I plan on asking my Dr. about them at my appt on Wed. Some days they get really uncomfortable and the number I get in a day has increased from a couple to 6-10. I have heard as long as they are not painful you should be fine and as long as you don't get 4 or more in an hour. I'll let you know what my Dr. says on Wed! I also get my ultrasound on Wed so we will know soon whether "it" is a boy or a girl!


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks ladies, I feel much more relieved that I'm not the only one getting them. They've massively eased tonight and the back pain also eased.

They think the contractions may be linked to constipation - the joys of pregnancy eh?


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi 3x! Glad things are going well. Hope the genetic tests come back soon! Glad you'll be back to trying again!

Emerald - I've felt the flutters occasionally, but don't feel them often. Sorta scares me when I don't feel him/her, but I know it's normal. I want the kicks too!! Sorry about the scare! I've had back pain, but nothing excruciating. Hope you get some answers soon!

Islander - Glad your appt went well!!


AFM - We have our big anatomy/gender ultrasound in 11 days! May 25th at 9 a.m. I'm getting way excited for it!! Of course, I've started getting nervous thinking things aren't going well. I don't think that fear will ever leave my mind. Felt little flutters, but nothing regularly. Hope to start feeling him/her more soon!!


----------



## Eloquence

Hi ladies. I've been creeping the PAL section quite a bit but have only posted once or twice...

I'm pregnant with LO #1 due on October 16th. I had a MC a year ago that brutally scarred my uterus. My doctor said with all of the complications during the passing of the baby, and the complications that followed, I'm not supposed to be able to conceive. My LO is a little miracle. High risk pregnancy, though.


----------



## Twinkie210

Eloquence said:


> Hi ladies. I've been creeping the PAL section quite a bit but have only posted once or twice...
> 
> I'm pregnant with LO #1 due on October 16th. I had a MC a year ago that brutally scarred my uterus. My doctor said with all of the complications during the passing of the baby, and the complications that followed, I'm not supposed to be able to conceive. My LO is a little miracle. High risk pregnancy, though.

Congrats on your miracle! I think it proves that even Dr.'s don't know everything.


----------



## Eloquence

Thank you, Twinkie! :) 

I had actually believed them and was just planning to adopt eventually. Then our little miracle came unexpected & unplanned... But far from unwelcome. 

Congratulations on your rainbow baby! :flow: xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Eloquence- So happy for you and your little miracle!

Emerald- I started having some strong braxton hicks at 15 weeks. I thought that was way too early so I called my doc, he said if I have more than 4 an hour I should call them or if I can't get them to stop by lying down and drinking water. Other than that they said not to worry about them.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, and a full bladder or constipation will both increase the contractions.


----------



## Eloquence

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Eloquence- So happy for you and your little miracle!

Thank you! Congratulations on your rainbow baby! :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

Eloquence said:


> Hi ladies. I've been creeping the PAL section quite a bit but have only posted once or twice...
> 
> I'm pregnant with LO #1 due on October 16th. I had a MC a year ago that brutally scarred my uterus. My doctor said with all of the complications during the passing of the baby, and the complications that followed, I'm not supposed to be able to conceive. My LO is a little miracle. High risk pregnancy, though.

Congrats on your amazing little miracle!!! :)


----------



## Eloquence

Thank you, Tweak! Congratulations on your rainbow baby :flow: xx


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm getting the back pain, it's been so uncomfortable for the last few days, just hoping there's nothing wrong!

Am I the only person on this thread that still hasn't felt a thing?!!!! I can't wait and very jealous you can all feel your LO's!!

Tweak your gender scan is the day after mine!! Mine is next thurs 24th!!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all sorry I haven't posted for ages. 

Bumpy I have had back ache for 1 couple of weeks now work makes it worse :-(

I have my scan next friday too tweak but mine is at 4pm (d/h is a teacher so needed a late appt so he could come)

I personally have felt baby loads but plenty of people don't feel them until a bit later.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been a while! Congrats eloquence! 

Afm: I havent felt baby either as of yet. Im assuming its due to my anterior placenta. I have my 20 week scan on the 29th (more like 21 weeks). Im very excited to see him again! Ive had bit of lower back pain as well, some vaginal pressure(anyone else feel this?!) Rlp and nausea off and on. I think I might be getting a uti as well ;(

Good luck on scans coming up and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tweak0605

Bumpy - Awesome!! so many great scans next week!! i've had back pain off and on. It depends on what I do, if I over exert myself that day. I *think* I've felt LO, but it's so hard to tell. I've felt little flutters, bubbly type feeling off and on. It's definitely not an every day type thing, but it's there. 

Cazi - Yay for being scan buddies! My DH works far away, so we needed a morning appt as it's easier for him to just go into work late, and then work later that night.

Meaggers - Happy 19 weeks!! Glad you and LO are doing well!!


----------



## Twinkie210

We are team :blue:

While I would have loved to buy pink, I am on :cloud9: with my newest little man! Seeing him again on the ultrasound made me ever more anxious for Sept/Oct to get here!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on your little man twinkie!


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats on your little boy twinkie!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Twink- That's wonderful news!!! Congratulations!! :flower: I love boys! (obviously, I have 5. Well, maybe 6, I don't know yet)


----------



## Meaggers

Congrats Twinkie!! Is there a way to add a pink or blue stork to the names on the board as everyone finds out?


----------



## Islander

congrats twink!! i love that idea meaggers :)


----------



## Katia-xO

Can I join please? I'm due 9th with a little girly! Had a mc Christmas eve/day 2011 and fell pregnant straight away just after it and am now nearly half way!

I've had 5 scans already and my anomaly one is next weds at 20+1 (fingers crossed all is well) but I still can't imagine bringing a live baby home at the end of all this :cry:


----------



## Tweak0605

Meaggers, that's a great idea. Although, I think rachelbubble would have to do that since she started the group. I know she's not on much anymore though. 

Welcome Katia! I feel the same way sometimes. I have my gender/anatomy scan next Friday (1 week!) and I'm starting to get veryyy nervous about it. I'm just praying everything is okay.


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! Its so nerve wracking being in this position, I feel like I'm just going through the motions and I'm wishing it away so badly! Good luck for next week :flow:


----------



## Eloquence

Big congrats on your little boy, Twink! I'm totally the other way around, I'm hoping to be buying blue. :haha:

My scan is in 4 days!! The 22nd at 10AM. :happydance:

I'll be sure to keep you ladies posted. I'm pretty nervous, though :blush:


----------



## bumpyplease

i know the feeling girls, after 4mc being PAL is really nervous, but ive had lots of reassurance scans and im really trying to enjoy it as much as possible!

so excited about all these gender scans next week!!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

Eloquence said:


> Big congrats on your little boy, Twink! I'm totally the other way around, I'm hoping to be buying blue. :haha:
> 
> My scan is in 4 days!! The 22nd at 10AM. :happydance:
> 
> I'll be sure to keep you ladies posted. I'm pretty nervous, though :blush:

Yayyyy, lucky to be having it so early. Mines wed 23rd at 10:30 :/ I'm dreading it to be honest x



bumpyplease said:


> i know the feeling girls, after 4mc being PAL is really nervous, but ive had lots of reassurance scans and im really trying to enjoy it as much as possible!
> 
> so excited about all these gender scans next week!!!!

Being pal is horrendous I agree! I'm excited toooooo :) x


----------



## Eloquence

I'm sort of dreading it too, Katia. 
My last was a second trimester loss, at 22w. We had had the gender scan and gone through the motions. I guess I'm just kind of *expecting* something to go wrong with this U/S. 

But we need to keep our heads up and think positive! I'm sure our LO's wouldn't appreciate us thinking so negatively. :) I'm trying to concentrate on the positives like seeing my LO again and finding out if the little one is a he or a she. 

Hopefully you can do the same, Katia! :flow: xoxo


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats Twinkie! That's wonderful news! I'm thrilled for you (and exceedingly jealous ;))

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We confirmed at my obs appointment a couple of days ago that we're team :pink:

However that's not why I'm writing. I want to know how everyone else is coping? I've noticed a few of you have lightly touched on being scared but you haven't elaborated much, please tell me I'm not alone - I've gotten to the point that I'm obsessing. I can't get it out of my head that something will go wrong. I've even f-ing clicked on "dealing with a stillbirth" results when searching other pregnancy related things. It's like I'm preparing in advance for the worst case. I just feel like Kaida will never come home with me, like it's not real. Like I don't deserve her. After having ovarian failure and being told this would never happen for me and then losing my first I feel like she's not suppose to be - like I'm sooooo lucky to be here that it can't be this good - it's all going to crumble for me.
I'm not coping. I'm really not. It's every thought, every breath, every google search. I'm suppose to be studying for upcoming medical exams in only 3 weeks and I haven't done a thing.
On top of obsessing I started contractions (suspected BHs) at 16 and a half weeks. Now almost a week later I get them on and off and I'm petrified this is the start of something. So far the maternity unit doesn't want to know me because I'm before 20 weeks and (I quote) "even if something goes wrong there's nothing we can do for you at this stage so it doesn't matter". My emergency doctor suspects an irritable uterus since I have them so early which doesn't help as I've researched that it's associated with preterm birth.
I know bubs is 100% perfectly fine and amazing. I'm just convinced my body will fail her at any point.

Anyway what I'm trying to get at is PAL is insane. Is anyone else feeling as awful as me? How are you coping? I've tried the usual - warm bath, breathing, music, time out etc. and the more time I'm left alone with my own mind the worse it gets. I need help. Bad.

Come on 20 weeks; I just want to be heard. It's frustrating as hell - I'm a medical student and I absolutely vow never to do this to my patients. Every single one will be heard properly. Once I reach 20 weeks it'll be a fight to 24 weeks and beyond.

Thanks for reading my rant, if you got this far. I feel this is the best place to put it because no one seems to understand without experiencing a loss. I can't talk to friends because it's all I talk about and they're sick of me. Plus, they're not pregnant and don't get it. My DH, who is my world, is even starting to get sick of the obsessing. I have no one. I'm so alone.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emerald- I was obsessive at first with this pregnancy (but to be fair I had several bouts of bleeding, so of course I expected the worst). But you just have to keep telling yourself your baby is healthy and safe. I started having BH at about 16 weeks. I started off just a couple at night, but now I feel them off and on all day long. My Dr. assured me that it is completely normal, and gave me the whole "not to worry unless they are painful and regular, or I am leaking fluid or bleeding" speech. Of course I knew this, but I was just hoping for some advice or something. So basically I have jut been monitoring them myself. When I feel one I try to estimate how long it lasts and wait and see how long it is between them. I have never had more than 2 in an hour, so so far mine seem to be OK, but I know how hard it is fearing the worst!


----------



## Eloquence

Emerald:

I understand you completely, and please know that you are not alone.

Almost every moment of my day is filled with worrying for our baby. After my second trimester loss last year, the scarring on my uterus was to prevent me from even conceiving. So scarred that an egg shouldn't be able to implant to the uterine wall. 

Yet... here I am.

Because my last was a second trimester loss, I am absolutely petrified. I don't think I'll be able to ease up, even once I hit v-day. Our rainbow baby is nothing short of a miracle, and sometimes it definitely feels like miracles are too good to be true. I had BH as well around 16w, and it was petrifying. I was terrified of a pre-term labor, and another second trimester loss. I don't think I could stand to lose another baby.

Even the chance of a stillborn, and the chance of SIDS is something in the back of my head every day! And both of those things are far off, yet! Sometimes it just seems too good to be true.

As for how I cope with all of this, I talk to my therapist. I've had a therapist since I lost my little girl (her name was Cliona) and he serves me well. He's someone I can voice all of my fears, thoughts and desires to without any fear of judgement or him "getting sick" of hearing me obsess. Sometimes I talk to my OH, too, but sometimes I also feel like he just doesn't understand it. I mean, he lost a little girl then, too. Where as the pain is no less or more than what I feel, it is a different pain that he deals with.

I talk to my therapist, and he gives me coping mechanisms. (And if those coping mechanisms don't work, then I sit there and ramble on incessantly and he just sits quietly and lets me do it.)

The best advice I can offer you is to seek a professional, if you feel like you can't handle this on your own anymore. It can help so much to have someone to lend a non-judgmental ear.

:flow: xx


----------



## Meaggers

Emerald you're not alone. I too feel like I'm almost waiting for the ball to drop. I even have nightmares of something going wrong or losing my little boy. It's very hard to cope with my anxiety on some days and I just try my best to relax and think positively. I am coming up on 20 weeks, but I'm in no way comfortable with that milestone. I'm not even comfortable with vday. I don't think I can breathe easy until he's in my arms and even then I'm sure I'll worry about everything. I think after you've lost something so precious and dear to your heart there is that constant fear that it'll happen again. We're all with you. I love this thread because we've all been there and can relate to eachother in ways that other people can't. I feel guilty some days because I don't feel like I can talk to my friends or that they would even understand why I get so scared and nervous. 

Congrats on team pink! And good luck to the upcoming scans ladies.

On a happy more positive note: Yesterday morning I felt the first flutters. Now it is very frequent and the best way I can describe it is like soda fizz. Very excited as I thought this day would never come where I could actually feel him.


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks everyone.


Meaggers, what a gorgeous name for your little boy. Congrats on the movement.

I've been feeling kaida since 15 weeks which is very strange and I'm still doubting myself ;) she was ridiculously active yesterday but so far is very quiet today.


----------



## Katia-xO

Emerald - I'm the exact same, I obsess and its got my OH worried to the point of him wanting me to seek help. But I don't tell him the main parts, like I'm even thinking of opting for a section JUST so I've more chance of a live birth (no cord round neck, meconium in lungs etc) when in theory, I'm all for natural birth away from a hospital because I don't trust hospitals. Ive not even had any bloods taken this pregnancy (I can't stand needles, actual phobia not just a dislike) and also because I want to leave it to fate what happens and not go through so much before she gets taken away.

I feel like I'm going through the motions, I cringe when people say they are excited for me to have her and I feel it's worse knowing gender now as its my precious little girl that I may lose and never get back again. I keep receipts for everything we buy, what if we end up not needing them? My OH gets v upset when I talk like this but I can't help it, I truly don't believe we will have a live child at the end of all this :cry:


----------



## Tweak0605

Emerald, you're definitely not alone. I too feel like I'm almost just waiting for something to go wrong. We've had a pretty easy pregnancy thus far, except for minor BP issues. But it's just like I'm waiting. DH is kinda sick of hearing me constantly worry that something is wrong, and says I shouldn't think like that. It's kinda hard to, ya know? I wish he understood sometimes.


----------



## Eloquence

Just letting you ladies know I have my gender scan today.

Really, really excited but I'm so nervous, too. I guess I'm just expecting something to be wrong with LO. OH is doing his best to keep me positive, though, and I'm trying really hard, too. LO kicked me awake really early this morning as if to tell me "Wake up! I'm excited!" So that was a very comforting start to my day. :happydance:

I'll be sure to keep all of you ladies updated on if we're team :pink: or :blue: !


----------



## Meaggers

Good luck Eloquence! Very excited for you! Let us know ;)


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck eloquence!!!!


----------



## Eloquence

We're team...

:pink: !!

Our baby girl is healthy! Such a huge weight off of OH's and my shoulders. We need to go back in another 2-3 weeks for another scan. Our little girl just didn't want to stretch out or move around at all, so we need to get more pictures of her spine to make sure everything's okay.

I guess I'm a bit worried about that, because I want my baby girl's spine and everything to be okay. 

We're naming her Cayleigh Jane. OH is so ridiculously happy.  I hope all of your scans go just as well, ladies. :flow:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Eloquence! Congratulations!!!! :flower: I'm team :pink: too! :happydance: Had my scan yesterday. Tech looked and looked for over 20 minutes and couldn't see any boy parts, but she couldn't get the perfect "3 line" pic either so she gave us her guess, but said not to paint the nursery pink until I get confirmation at the next scan. :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Eloquence and Mom2 on team pink! And a healthy perfect scan too! So excited for you guys!!

Mine's in 2 days! I'm getting those nervous feelings in my stomach already. But crazy excited too! Have the perfect gender reveal set up for our moms. I hope baby cooperates so it works!


----------



## Katia-xO

And to update from this morning:

My little monster scared us!! Went in and she was tightly curled up that you couldn't see her heart and she had her back facing upwards so we couldn't see it from the back and the sonographer said "I can't find the heartbeat.." then realised she'd scared us and quickly told us it didn't mean anything bad just that bubs was in a bad position. 

I then got sent for a 15 min walk and drank red bull to wake her up/make her move.. Went back to the scanning room and she'd stretched right out and her heart was pounding away the little monkey!!

She's measuring a few days behind but all looks well :) little stubborn girly!


----------



## Tweak0605

Aww! What a stubborn little girl!! Glad she finally woke up and was able to show you that beautiful beating heart! Glad it went well!


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! I know yeah, just wanted more screen time apparently lol. I've got an anterior placenta though :( no wonder I've not felt any massively hard kicks/movement yet x


----------



## bumpyplease

loving all these team pinks - congrats ladies!

i find out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks, ladies! :D

Excited to hear an update from you, bumpy! :flow: xx Good luck!


----------



## Emerald87

Lol October babies seems like the team pink and anterior placentas month!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

It does indeed Emerald! It wasn't mentioned at my scan, I just noticed it in my notes :shrug: it makes sense though. It's not a problem is it? x


----------



## Emerald87

Not at all :) Just means you won't feel things as early - which also isn't always true. I had my first outside kicks at 17 weeks and I have a HUGE anterior placenta.


----------



## Emerald87

If you need a c-section they'll assess you and may have to cut in a different location.


----------



## Katia-xO

Ah I see! Lovely.. :dohh: I'm planning on a home birth, hopefully no section needed! 

How you feeling today?x


----------



## Emerald87

Not too bad. I have to see the specialist next Thursday as I have a shortening cervix. Hopefully it's nothing but best to be safe. I'm surprisingly not obsessing over it. I'm just glad I'm being looked after _before _complications arise.
How about you? Good or bad day?


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah, fingers crossed all will be well! That's a good thing to keep in mind to keep you sane, at least they've found it now and can sort it if any problems come up.

Today is a surprisingly good day thank you! Only been awake an hour lol but I'm feeling a lot more positive about things after yesterday, realised there's no point worrying until things actually look like they're going wrong x


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, I try to have that attitude but it never works lol. Glad you're having a good day.
Have you felt any movements at all yet?


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm the same! Something will set me off and I'll be back to square one, just hoping its not soon lol I'm doing well at the mo.
Yeah I feel a fair bit and since about 16wks, just not as much as I would I don't think. It's definitely getting stronger though :) they like punching the side so I feel it a bit more! You? x


----------



## Emerald87

Mine is currently beating the living crap out of a section of my intestines. It's my first "uncomfortable" kicks - I'm jumping every time. But they're sooooo reassuring.
The thing with me being nervous is that I'm not worried about her. I know she's 110% perfect. I'm petrified _I_ can't carry her to term - and I'd feel so guilty if I lost a perfectly healthy baby because _my _body couldn't do it. That's why I'm seeking assistance - if I can catch it, theoretically I can prevent the worst.


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah they're definitely reassuring! Ive been made jump a few times lol.

I know exactly what you mean!! My OH doesn't understand that even though we know baby is healthy I'm still not gunna be comfortable now until she's safely out, he thinks we should just be thankful she's growing etc :dohh: I am very much so but it's not 100%, there are still so many things that can go wrong.

I'm off for some breakfast now so popping off for a while :) stay positive and enjoy the rest of your day! x


----------



## bumpyplease

Had my scan today girls and I have a lovely, active, healthy little.....

BOY in there!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

CONGRATS bumpy!!!! So excited for you!!

I have mine tomorrow - 9 a.m. EST !! I'm scared, but excited!! 

Been feeling what I think is more movements. I feel like a thump or a nudge a lot of the time. Like baby is kicking or something. It's not defined kicks, but it's something. I just hope that's what I'm feeling.


----------



## Twinkie210

bumpyplease said:


> Had my scan today girls and I have a lovely, active, healthy little.....
> 
> BOY in there!!!!!!!

Congrats! It seems like there has been a lot of pink these days, glad to see someone else that will be buying blue ;)


----------



## Meaggers

bumpyplease said:


> Had my scan today girls and I have a lovely, active, healthy little.....
> 
> BOY in there!!!!!!!

Welcome to team blue bumpy!! 

Congrats on all the team pinks ladies!!


----------



## Wilfbown

Morning ladies! How is everyone? Congrats on all the lovely scans...I couldn't Wait for mine on Wednesday so had a private scan two weeks ago. Baby is well nutritioned and has a big tummy to prove it!

We're team blue :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!

Struggling for names though so any ideas?!? Xxx


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats ladies on team blue!!!

Geeze, I couldn't think of any boy names when we didn't know. I'm kinda glad she's a girl because it was a lot easier picking names.

We've always liked Adam. Simple and classic :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Our little boy is going to be Liam Oliver. I like the name Owen also.


----------



## lindblum

congrats on boys bumpy and wilf!

good luck tweak x


hope everyone is well and enjoying 2nd tri x


----------



## Tweak0605

Completely forgot to update! Been on :cloud9: since our scan!

Ultrasound went great on Friday. Baby *GIRL* is measuring great, and was wiggling all over the place. Tech couldn't get the heart measurements, because of how she was laying so I go back in 2 weeks for another look. Couldn't even get a heartbeat measurement because she was moving so much! 

So so so happy, and we can't wait for our little girl! Went to my parents house over the weekend, and bought lots for her!


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh wow congrats on team pink!


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats tweak!! :) x

I'm well thank you lindblum! Just achy from a week of sun and walking around in it, v swollen and tired at the mo.. Still don't feel "pregnant" as such, it's v strange! How're you doing? :flow: x


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats on joining team pink!! :D

Yeh Katia, I'm very achy in the uterus-like region at the moment. She's getting so heavy!!


----------



## Katia-xO

They are! 21 weeks today :D my bub weighs around a whole pound now! My hips are going to dislike her getting bigger so much, they're hurting at the moment from walking so much and not sleeping! x

Anyone having trouble with any of their family?


----------



## Emerald87

Woot!! 21 weeks, that's great!!! Congrats. My hips are handling it so far, my ligaments and uterus itself are struggling *sigh* so much more to go!!

What's up with your family?


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) you're so close to half way now.. Due dates seem so far away though don't they!

My birth mum is being a nightmare, anything she can cause trouble over she's trying to. She bought me a pram and then told me she'd let people at her work get it out and push it around, I asked why she'd not left it in the box and she went mental calling me ungrateful and said I can get my own and keep it secret :dohh: she's just really childish x


----------



## sharonfruit

Katia!!

That's my baby girl name! If I get one... But I'm spelling it Katiya :flower:


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh! :) That's probably better because nobody has a clue of how to properly say it, I usually go by Katie to make it simpler!!


----------



## Meaggers

Congrats ladies on all the wonderful scans and pinks and blues!!! yay!! 

I had my "20 week" scan today. Bubs is doing wonderful with an estimated weight of 14oz. He's very much still a boy! Everything looked great except for my cervix. The technician and doctor had to do a TVU to be sure and take measurements. I measured in at 2.3 cm (23mm) which is quite short for only 21 weeks. I have another drs appointment tomorrow with my OB to discuss options and see what we're going to do about it. So far it looks like they're upping my progesterone, changing the method at which my body receives it, and I've been put on bedrest. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Emerald87

Meaggers said:


> Congrats ladies on all the wonderful scans and pinks and blues!!! yay!!
> 
> I had my "20 week" scan today. Bubs is doing wonderful with an estimated weight of 14oz. He's very much still a boy! Everything looked great except for my cervix. The technician and doctor had to do a TVU to be sure and take measurements. I measured in at 2.3 cm (23mm) which is quite short for only 21 weeks. I have another drs appointment tomorrow with my OB to discuss options and see what we're going to do about it. So far it looks like they're upping my progesterone, changing the method at which my body receives it, and I've been put on bedrest. Does anyone have any experience with this?

I'm actually seeing the maternal foetal specialist tomorrow for this issue. Mine isn't that short but it's 10mm shorter than my last scan so they're worried. I'm getting a proper transvaginal ultrasound tomorrow to fully assess length. If it's short I'll probably be stitched and put on strict bed rest. I am not sure if progesterone is used here in Australia for that indication, we shall see tomorrow. I'd have to get injections weekly (?) for it.


----------



## Meaggers

Emerald how did your dr's appoinment go? Any word on what they're going to do for you? My doc said yesterday that so far there appeared to no funneling, but Im to have another scan in 2 weeks. He mentioneda stitch but said I might be too far along to risk it.


----------



## Emerald87

Meaggers said:


> Emerald how did your dr's appoinment go? Any word on what they're going to do for you? My doc said yesterday that so far there appeared to no funneling, but Im to have another scan in 2 weeks. He mentioneda stitch but said I might be too far along to risk it.

That's great that you have no funnelling! Hopefully your cervix just stays at the current length and nothing progresses. Has it shortened from a previous scan or has it always been short?

I went to my specialist appointment yesterday - she was lovely. She clinically assessed me and said I had no risk factors however she took me very seriously and booked me in for a formal scan and assessment that afternoon.
I got an abdominal and TV ultrasound to assess the cervix. It was thankfully 36mm and shut with no funnelling with pressure (but did it shorten with pressure). She said things look ok so far but she wants to keep an eye on things.
Unfortunately she found something else - I have an accessory lobe attached to my placenta; this may or may not be a problem. If it has a blood supply it could rupture and kill my baby girl within 10 minutes or if it doesn't come away with labour it could cause me to get a haemorrhage and severe infection. If it is in a good position and has no blood supply it shouldn't be an issue to bubs and frankly I don't care about me; as long as she's ok. I go back for a follow-up scan on Monday at which time it'll be thoroughly assessed.
I asked her more about the shortening cervix and she said at our centre they only act when it is <1.5cm; she said a stitch only works in 20-30% of cases and it has actually been found that progesterone is much more reliable, which is good news for you.
Keep yourself on strict rest because a bit of inconvenience will mean nothing in the long run. Just know that there are more success stories than devastating stories ok? Try to focus on week by week, knowing the closer your are to term, the better.
And the biggest thing - DON'T blame yourself. If you were up dancing around, going jogging and not taking any precautions and not caring then you may have something to blame yourself over but you're being a wonderful Mum. You're keeping an eye on things and you're putting into place everything you can, which makes you a wonderful mother. Things are going to be ok :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats on all the scans ladies!! 

Meagers - hope they figure out the best method to help your cervix!

Emerald - I pray for the very best outcome...Healthy baby and healthy mom, hopefullly you will get some good news after they assess you.


AFM - All RPL test are normal, should have the results of the genetics sometime in the next week! We are ttc again and I am in my tww now, exciting but scared lol! Anyways, just wanted to get some updates on you gals and make sure everyone was doing good! Also, thanks for keeping me (us) on the first page still, made me cry alittle as you could have easily just removed me like I was never even here. Good luck ladies, can't wait until October so I can see some pictures!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So good to hear from you charmer. Good luck on your TWW.


----------



## Meaggers

Good Luck on the tww charmer! It's great to hear from you again.:flower:

Emerald,
Since there was never a previous measurement this is the first one we have to go on. I'm praying that since there isn't any funneling that it'll keep, but I'm very very nervous at the same time. I'm almost worried that 2 weeks is entirely too long to wait for another scan! I'm not on strict bedrest as of yet, but I'm taking it easy for sure. I'm in bed for most of the day (with the exception of bathroom breaks which seem never ending and to make a sandwhich, take meds, get something to drink, etc) I'm usually up and about a bit in the evenings for an hour or so and then lay back down. Hopefully that I have confidence I'm still getting the same dose everyday as I have been. 
It's wonderful news about your cervix and that the funnelling appears to be gone. I think it's supposed to decrease slightly with pressure if I heard correctly. As far as your lobe goes I'm sending prayers your direction that all goes well with the scan on monday and your little girl will stay safe and sound. Try not to worry too much about it until you know more. I know-easier said that done as I should take my own advice.:hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Meaggers said:


> Good Luck on the tww charmer! It's great to hear from you again.:flower:
> 
> Emerald,
> Since there was never a previous measurement this is the first one we have to go on. I'm praying that since there isn't any funneling that it'll keep, but I'm very very nervous at the same time. I'm almost worried that 2 weeks is entirely too long to wait for another scan! I'm not on strict bedrest as of yet, but I'm taking it easy for sure. I'm in bed for most of the day (with the exception of bathroom breaks which seem never ending and to make a sandwhich, take meds, get something to drink, etc) I'm usually up and about a bit in the evenings for an hour or so and then lay back down. Hopefully that I have confidence I'm still getting the same dose everyday as I have been.
> It's wonderful news about your cervix and that the funnelling appears to be gone. I think it's supposed to decrease slightly with pressure if I heard correctly. As far as your lobe goes I'm sending prayers your direction that all goes well with the scan on monday and your little girl will stay safe and sound. Try not to worry too much about it until you know more. I know-easier said that done as I should take my own advice.:hugs:

Oh don't worry, I'm the same way - tell someone else not to worry and yet sit at home constantly thinking, panicking and googling.
It was only a week and a half between my scans and I was freaking out so I know how you feel. If it helps, taking it easy and resting makes that 2 weeks much less risky - it'll be probably the perfect time as if you measure too close they may not detect any changes and take it for granted that everything is ok, but if you leave it too long (e.g. 4 weeks) things may progress beyond help. 2 weeks means that if there is going to be a change, they'll find it _and _it won't be too late to help.
I've been reading my med textbooks on information about the extra placental lobe. There isn't much on it which I'm not sure if that's good or bad. The main information they provide is that most are incidental findings - either after the baby has died (and they were wondering why) or after a perfectly uncomplicated labour and they find it when they analyse the placenta post delivery. It seems to be one extreme or the other with no middle ground. Grrrr.
We're both going to be ok. We've already gone through our share of bad luck with past losses, so I'm going to hold onto hope that this is our time to have happy, healthy and safe babies.


----------



## Emerald87

3xscharmer said:


> Congrats on all the scans ladies!!
> 
> Meagers - hope they figure out the best method to help your cervix!
> 
> Emerald - I pray for the very best outcome...Healthy baby and healthy mom, hopefullly you will get some good news after they assess you.
> 
> 
> AFM - All RPL test are normal, should have the results of the genetics sometime in the next week! We are ttc again and I am in my tww now, exciting but scared lol! Anyways, just wanted to get some updates on you gals and make sure everyone was doing good! Also, thanks for keeping me (us) on the first page still, made me cry alittle as you could have easily just removed me like I was never even here. Good luck ladies, can't wait until October so I can see some pictures!

Yay! TWW!! When do you test? I want you to keep us updated like
"I'm going to pee now"
"I'm peeing on the stick"
"I'm waiting for it to develop"
etc. Play-by-play lol


----------



## Meaggers

Just wanted to check on everyone.
Emerald how did your scan go? Any news?
They moved my scan up to friday morning due to pain I was having. Does anyone know if vaginal progesterone causes cramping? I just switched to them this morning and have been cramping like crazy!


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm good thank you Meaggers! :) how're you doing? I've no idea about the progesterone, maybe google?

Happy 22 weeks to us! I'm finally feeling proper kicks today, anterior placenta has been in the way before now :dohh: x


----------



## Meaggers

Hi katia! Just two more weeks to vday! My anterior placenta has been in the way as well, but im happy to say i've been feeling kicks for about a week! Its so reassuring to feel him weird feeling but nice at the same time :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey gals, another update from me: My genetic tests are normal so we have not frikkin clue as to why this keeps happening, I'm glad it's not genetic of course but at this point I just want an answer. I am 9dpo today and I don't think this is going to be our cycle, normally by now have a positive test but who knows, maybe tomorrow? 

How is everyone doing?

I feel you gals on the anterior placenta, I couldn't feel DD until I was aroundabout where yall are now!! It was crazy because sometimes I would see my belly move and not feel it at all but now when she kicks me I feel it lol!! Just so no-one gets confused here, she's a year and a half and still kicking me!5587


----------



## 3xscharmer

That last bit was from her lol!


----------



## Katia-xO

Meaggers said:


> Hi katia! Just two more weeks to vday! My anterior placenta has been in the way as well, but im happy to say i've been feeling kicks for about a week! Its so reassuring to feel him weird feeling but nice at the same time :)

Yeah, it's a v strange feeling lol. Ah I know, just less than 2 weeks :happydance: didn't think I'd get this far x



3xscharmer said:


> Hey gals, another update from me: My genetic tests are normal so we have not frikkin clue as to why this keeps happening, I'm glad it's not genetic of course but at this point I just want an answer. I am 9dpo today and I don't think this is going to be our cycle, normally by now have a positive test but who knows, maybe tomorrow?
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I feel you gals on the anterior placenta, I couldn't feel DD until I was aroundabout where yall are now!! It was crazy because sometimes I would see my belly move and not feel it at all but now when she kicks me I feel it lol!! Just so no-one gets confused here, she's a year and a half and still kicking me!5587

Awh, I hope it's a sticky cycle for you! I'm ok thank you, how are you? 

I saw my belly curled up towards one side yesterday, I pushed it and saw her "roll" to the other side!! Was very strange :haha: I felt really cruel x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Katia - aww, so sweet lol!! Love it when they move around!

AFM - Just wanted to say I'm pregnant again lol! I got a faint line on 9dpo pm (that's the day I found out nothing was genetically wrong with me and got to talk to all of you guys) course I wasn't sure until last night when the line got a little darker! I am feeling pretty good about this one, don't know if it's b/c I'm jaded or b/c I'm doing so many different things. Anyway guys, good luck with the rest of your pregnancies and wish me luck with mine!!


----------



## Meaggers

Oh Charmer that's wonderful!! I'm so excited for you. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! Keep us up to date. :hugs:

Afm: went for follow up scan today and cervix length has increased from 2.3 to 3.2! Im still on modified bedrest and wont officially hear from my dr until my ob appointment monday morning.


----------



## cazi77

Arrgh congrats hun really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Emerald87

Wow, it's good news all around ladies.

Charmer, that's WONDERFUL news - you should stay here with us and keep us regularly updated. Relax, stay well hydrated and keep up the vitamins :D

Meaggers - Fantastic! Good to hear it's improving, so it's onwards and upwards from here :) Any idea when they'll do the next follow up scan? They're not keeping an official eye on me, but my MW appointment is at 24 weeks (viability, yay!) and I will request a quick bedside scan to make sure there's no funelling, shortening or dilation.

Bubs is very active but she has her days. Yesterday she didn't stop moving and I swear only slept for like 10 minutes. She slept ALL night and didn't give me my usual wake up kick at 6.30 - she slept in until 10.30 then had a party lol.


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww congrats!! :happydance: fx for you!

Meaggers, that's great news :) x


----------



## Wilfbown

Charmer, that's the best news!!! I'm so pleased for you and praying this is your time now. I just jumped out my seat I'm so happy for you. Get lots of rest and take it easy. Please stick with us and keep us updated. When is your Edd? :happydance:

Meaggers/Emerald, I don't really understand what you are going through but you are in my thoughts. What a roller coaster ride eh! But look how far we've all come. Can't believe I'm 22 weeks tomorrow! Not long til v day for us. :flower:

Congrats on all the team bumps. There seems to be more team pink than blue. Still have no name for my little boy! We just can't agree :dohh:

I had the 2 hour gestational diabetes test on Friday. LO is measuring two weeks ahead around his tummy but they have said he could just be a big baby. My DH was 10lb 12oz and I was over 9lb so they think that may be why!! Well, I'll find out later this week. If it's GD, it'll be lettuce leaves from now on!! 

Out of interest, how much weight has everyone gained so far? Pre pregnancy I was 8st 4lbs, now I'm 10st. Half of it is on my :holly::holly: though! I've gone from a C cup to a G and I'm squished again!! Got wicked upper back pain.
Well that's my update ladies xxx


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh my boobies have grown again this week too? It's not really matching my weight change but this week they've been sore, achey and have swelled a bit. They haven't changed since the start of 2nd tri, when they calmed down and went down a little (post the first trimester breast explosion). Pregnancy is weird.


----------



## lindblum

Charmer - Massive congrats!!! have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Katia-xO

My boobs haven't grown much! But I was a DD to begin with so prob wont get much bigger til the end. I've put about a stone on :( I'm just a flabby stretch marked mess at the moment it's terrible :dohh:


----------



## Meaggers

Wow! I wish my boobies had grown that much hehehe. I have just gotten a little fuller (so maybe a half a cup size). There's not much room in my bra, but I'm def not exploding out of it either. I've started getting stretch marks too all around my belly button no matter how much lotion/cream I use. I'm not a tiny girl to begin with so the addition of new stretch marks does not make me very happy!


----------



## Islander

Hello all!whats news?i will need to catch up! my MIL passed away just over a week ago so have been away dealing with family/funeral etc. had 20 week scan and all is well, just waiting for our private gender scan now :) i have gained 1/2 a stone but i was a porker to start off with lol...


----------



## Katia-xO

Meaggers said:


> Wow! I wish my boobies had grown that much hehehe. I have just gotten a little fuller (so maybe a half a cup size). There's not much room in my bra, but I'm def not exploding out of it either. I've started getting stretch marks too all around my belly button no matter how much lotion/cream I use. I'm not a tiny girl to begin with so the addition of new stretch marks does not make me very happy!

Same here! Not good x



Islander said:


> Hello all!whats news?i will need to catch up! my MIL passed away just over a week ago so have been away dealing with family/funeral etc. had 20 week scan and all is well, just waiting for our private gender scan now :) i have gained 1/2 a stone but i was a porker to start off with lol...

Sorry to hear that :hugs: .. Glad your scan went well! 

Haha I had around a stone of excess weight to lose beforehand so I have a fairly big "bump" even though half of it is just a bit of chub that's gone hard :haha: x


----------



## lindblum

Had my scan today, its a girl :) she's curled up so her knees are touching her nose.
 



Attached Files:







20120613_038.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cazi77

Lindblum I love that pic!


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats lindblum!

So sorry to hear about your MIL islander.

Anyone notice their tummy looks a bit blotchy? Mine isn't itchy at all just a bit blotchy all over!


----------



## Wilfbown

Yeah bumpy, mine is! What is it? I almost look a bit discoloured in places! 
I've got the most horrendous stretch marks on my boobs...they're awful. My boobs are mega itchy as well, I have to keep scratching them.

Congrats Lind on your baby girl!! :happydance:

Sorry to hear your sad news Islander...hope you're ok.

Anyway, I'm off to get some Zzzzzz. Night all xxx


----------



## Emerald87

lindblum said:


> Had my scan today, its a girl :) she's curled up so her knees are touching her nose.

HOW CUTE!! Welcome to team pink.

LOL she's so curled up she's got a little belly roll going there. Irresistible!!


----------



## lindblum

lol i didn't notice the belly roll til you mentioned it!


----------



## Meaggers

lindblum said:


> lol i didn't notice the belly roll til you mentioned it!


That is too cute!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

quite on here. how is everybody?

starting to feel kicks more often now, love it so much! and also started buying some cute outfits! This has to be the best thing ever!


----------



## Emerald87

I think my LO is a black belt already. My insides have been minced. I'm dreading how much worse this is going to get or if she'll break the membranes with her legs of steel!!


----------



## Katia-xO

I hardly ever feel my bub :( going to mention it next Wed at the midwife xx


----------



## bumpyplease

do you have an anterior placenta? apparently you feel much less and later if you do. im sure its nothing to worry about and LO is nice and snuggly in there!


----------



## Katia-xO

Yup I have, I'd felt her loads between 16-20 week though.. Now it's hardly ever!

V day tomorrow, as if it's here! Been such a horrible journey so far, can't believe I'm here x


----------



## bumpyplease

yay! happy v day in anticipation of tomorrow!


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) xx

V day today! :happydance:


----------



## Emerald87

How is everyone? We're doing ok. I'm feeling a little uncomfortable today - hard to describe; just very "aware" of my uterus. Also had a constant tension headache for 3 days.

Yay for V-day Katia! Congrats!! T-minus 2 weeks for me tomorrow; However I've been doing some reading and 22 week old babies still have a 10% chance. Gives me a little hope.


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, how big is your bump atm? I feel absolutely huge, my uterus must have had a growth spurt though because it's harder than usual. I had headaches around 21 weeks, they've gone now though but heartburn has replaced it!

Thank you :) that's good to know. A 10% chance is better than none! And your V day will come so quickly :)

I'm good thank you, you up to much today? I'm currently sat on my ball watching tv, back and hips are killing :( x


----------



## Emerald87

I'm sitting around like a sloth doing nothing constructive; trying to clean up but lose my motivation VERY quickly lol. Right now I'm watching friends deciding what I should do next. Dying for 24 weeks to come. I want to just sleep though the next 2 weeks - in fact I want to go to bed right now because I'm overthinking things lol.

When did you say they are they scanning you next?


----------



## Katia-xO

I want to sleep til labour!! Haha I keep singing Wake Me Up When September Ends :haha:

They're not :( they only do 12 and 20 weeks here. I see the midwife next Wed at 25wks though, not seen her since 11 weeks :growlmad: x


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh it's similar here - but I tend to throw my proverbial weight around to get my way and get more scans/appointments etc. I'm seeing mine next Monday (23+4) to get approval to fly to South Australia. I don't want to go and I hope she says no lol - I'm going to demand a bedside scan to make sure my cervix can hold for the 5 days that I'm out bush. We're stuck in a remote small town for 5 days visiting DH's grandfather (it will be sadly the last time we see him) but I really REALLY don't like the idea given we're 4 hours from a major NICU. They have a hospital but obviously not the supplies to keep a potentially premature baby alive. Yes, I'm overly paranoid, but I don't like taking risks with my baby's life!


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahh it's totally different over here, doctors don't have u/s machines or anything you have to go to hospital for them. I'm going mad over not seeing a midwife in so long, rang them and apparently they made me an 18 week appt but forgot to send me a letter so I obviously didn't go.. Say what?!

Awh :( not whilst it's going to be an emotionally tough situation, I'd be the same x


----------



## LilOopsy

100 days left! 

I can't believe our rainbow baby has brought us this far safely :) :happydance:


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats liloopsy - Double digits tomorrow!!! Are you celebrating?
I'm still hanging on to get to V-day - 11 days *sigh* - 11 days making all the difference between them saving her and leaving her...


Having strange mucus like discharge tonight (sorry TMI) - anyone else had this? Not huge chunks or anything - just snotty, stringy DC; it's unusual for me - I usually have creamy DC. Overanalysing I know, but I'll feel a bit more content if I know it's normal around 22-23 weeks.


----------



## Katia-xO

I've had it too for the past 3-4 weeks so yeah, your body discharges change pretty much every few months to keep the cervix clean as bub gets heavier apparently xx


----------



## Emerald87

1 week tomorrow until double digits Katia!!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

I know, thank Godddd! Thought it'd never come. How many days til your V Day? I can't see tickers on my phone x


----------



## Emerald87

11 and counting!!!!!


----------



## Islander

Hello all...sorry I have been away...what have I missed??? has no internet for over a week!ARGH!anyway...found out we are TEAM PINK!!!YAY!!!xxx


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats and welcome to team pink!

You haven't missed much. It's been quiet apart from a few paranoid posts on my part lol


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations on team pink Islander xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats on team pink!

Eeeeeeee I had the worst midwife appt EVER yesterday!! :cry:


----------



## bumpyplease

yay congrats on team pink!!

what happened with your midwife apptmt?

v-day for me today whoohoooo!


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats on V day! :) only a week for you too Emerald!! Woo x

I'm measuring 3-4 weeks behind their dates bump wise (somehow) and by the dates they've given me as a due date I would have tested positive a day before I even conceived which isn't possible! so technically she's measuring more like 5 weeks behind and I said this to the midwife this morning and she said "oh well, just stay positive and she'll come when she's ready, you want to stay low risk so you can have your natural birth"

I mentioned not feeling her move much for days at a time and she went "you will be doing, you just don't realise" - I'm bloody over 25 weeks and see my belly move at times, I know what it feels like!! So I said this and then she tried to tell me that my anterior placenta wouldn't be affecting me feeling her movements and said I didn't know what I was talking about when I said it must do, I just wanted to slap her! I asked if I'd have a section in the same place as usual if my placenta is so low and anterior, she looked shocked and said "you don't need a section".. Then she went "you need to go to hospital if she doesn't move much but try not to go all the time for nothing, you want to stay low risk.." and then she actually turned around and said "don't start this just so you can be induced early like everyone else because you can't be fussed waiting and going to 40 weeks" - excuse me?! I said "I'll have been pregnant nearly a year by then, if you look at my notes you'd see I mc'd at Christmas..." and she shut up then.

Noticed on my notes after I'd got home that my blood pressure is rising compared to each time I go, still just in normal range at the moment but I've got a feeling it won't be next time.. Mentioned tingly hands to the midwife (warning sign of pre eclampsia) and she went "you're only a young girl, you won't have it don't worry" - my mum had it at 18!!

She didn't give me my matb1 form either, I have to wait til 28 weeks now.

:cry: I feel so let down!


----------



## cazi77

Oh no Katia I am equally frustrated with my midwives. I finally got a mat B1 form yesterday. I feel my midwives dont care and just want me out the door ASAP. I have also found that loads of things in my green nots have been ticked as discussed but they haven't discussed them with me! Arrgh rant over lol x


----------



## Katia-xO

Same here! Ahh how can theybe so abrupt and pushy with PAL ladies, it's awful. I can't wait for the whole thing to be over, my pregnancy has been horrible throughout due to worry and less than understanding people :( x


----------



## bumpyplease

oh katia thats horrible!

if you are measuring behind wont they get you in for regular scans to measure her?

i have my 25 week midwife apptmt on tuesday, hoping to get my mat b1 form. so far she has been lovely, but shes old school so very straight laced, and i have a lovely student as well - im her first case study!


----------



## cazi77

Orrr Bumpy sounds like you are getting lovely care. I would love to see just 1 midwife. We have a team of 3 and so far have had 4 appointments and seen the 3 different ones and the one I saw yesterday was from a different GP surgery so I have seen someone different each time!


----------



## Katia-xO

bumpyplease said:


> oh katia thats horrible!
> 
> if you are measuring behind wont they get you in for regular scans to measure her?
> 
> i have my 25 week midwife apptmt on tuesday, hoping to get my mat b1 form. so far she has been lovely, but shes old school so very straight laced, and i have a lovely student as well - im her first case study!

You'd think so! :( if she still measures behind next time I'm going to insist something is done. Awh thats good! x



cazi77 said:


> Orrr Bumpy sounds like you are getting lovely care. I would love to see just 1 midwife. We have a team of 3 and so far have had 4 appointments and seen the 3 different ones and the one I saw yesterday was from a different GP surgery so I have seen someone different each time!

I've had ONE midwife appt at 10 weeks and yesterday was the first time I've seen anyone since that!! Absolute joke x


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats on team pink Islander!
Happy v day bumpy! Mine was last Mon.

Katie, my dr had me sobbing a couple of weeks ago...more or less told me I was lying when I told her when I had first felt baby. She told me it wasn't possible until at least 20 weeks despite my very high, at the back, posterior placenta!!!
My 25 week midwife appt is next Wed and she said last time I'd get my matb1 form this time. She wouldn' listen to LO's hb at 16 weeks either so got that to look forward to. I'm sure you're entitled by law to request your matb1 form at 25weeks. My work insist on having it by the end of next week otherwise I might not be eligible for my maternity pay and that's working for local government.
Try not to worry Katia. You could always ring your hospital and speak to someone there. I went in for a antenatal assessment yesterday because baby had been moving a lot less. I rang at 9am and they told me to go straight in. However, once I was there, they did tell me they don't investigate less fetal movement until after 28weeks. They did check hb with monitor though but I 'd already done that at home with the doppler xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Dropping in to post and say hello!! :haha: Been away for so long its hard to catch up!!

Lovely to see everyone is doing well!!

Wheres the time going??? So so so exciting x x


----------



## lindblum

Katia - I was always measuring 2 weeks or so ahead for my second pregnancy. At around 32weeks my midwife was ill and couldn't see me for my next 3 appointments and I was seen my 3 different midwives who all measured me 1-2 weeks behind. They all measured it differently so please don't worry about fundal height/bump size, its just a rough guideline. That baby was actually born at 39+2 and she was 7.5lbs, which is big for her gestation x

Also if you are feeling worried, get checked out by someone else and maybe ask to change midwives coz she sounds really insensitive! :hugs:


----------



## rm16

Hi everyone :) I've been away for ages...glad to see all the bumps are growing well :)
Thought you'd all enjoy this behavior from my mother in law: having not seen her for ages I see her yesterday and she proceeds to tell me all about how her sister gave birth at 6 months and the baby died. Thanks a f?!king bunch!!! Just as I am starting to feel a little bit better. I REALLY needed to know about that story! What an idiot!
Anyway little bean is kicking a bit (anterior placenta hides a lot and gives mummy lots of heart attacks when she has quiet days) so I hope she's ok in there :)


----------



## Meaggers

I've been away so long I had several pages to catch up on!

Congrats on team pink and congrats on reaching Vday for most of us. It's very very close for some. I'm so excited we've made it!!! 

I'm sorry to hear about b!tchy midwives and doctors. They really should listen more to us, afterall we're the ones paying them! 

As for me: I had a little scare a few days ago and went to L&D due to severe sharp pains and pressure that did not let up. They didn't find anything though once at the hospital. The pressure soon subsided, the pains went away, and everything turned out well. Cervix was closed (holy cow a cervical check hurts), urine was fine no infections, and there were no active contractions measured on the monitor. So in this case no news was wonderful news and little Hunter is still in there baking. 

I had a follow up appointment yesterday with my doctor. Just the usual stuff like measuring my stomach, urine test, etc. Everything checked out fine there as well. My doctor is a minimalist. He does very very little and I'm one of those people where I don't want to just guess that everything is going well- I want to KNOW!I have another doctor's appointment in 2 weeks to do my glucose test.

Oh and we finally got the furniture ordered. It should be here right at the beginning of the 3rd trimester. (Wow I can't believe how close we are!!!!)

Has anyone been swelling at all? My feet swelled up like little blowfish the other night when I was cooking. It was quite a site. lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I have only had minor swelling in my feet, but they didn't swell when I was pregnant with DS either. My hands are slightly swollen, and I think I have given up on wearing my wedding rings until after I deliver (I just don't want to get them stuck).


----------



## Meaggers

Yeah my rings had to go several weeks ago. As if my fingers aren't fat enough lets add fluid! :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

I'm probably lucky then. I haven't swollen up anywhere - _yet _lol. My rings still fall off.

Hey, what has your baby's HR been at your MW appointments? :)


----------



## Meaggers

144 seems to be his average, but it ranges from 132 to about 155. I have a doppler at home so I will listen occasionally.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi everyone! So glad to hear everyone's babies are doing great. Katia- Your midwife sounds awful! You should not have to deal with that! Can you switch?

Everything is going great. Gloriana is moving more now so I can finally feel her. Still have crazy low progesterone, but the supplement seems to be doing its job.


----------



## Katia-xO

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Hi everyone! So glad to hear everyone's babies are doing great. Katia- Your midwife sounds awful! You should not have to deal with that! Can you switch?
> 
> Everything is going great. Gloriana is moving more now so I can finally feel her. Still have crazy low progesterone, but the supplement seems to be doing its job.

I'm switching at 28 weeks! Can't wait :)

Awh, glad your little lady is well & active! x


----------



## Emerald87

KATIA - under 100 days!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

I know :D so glad! 98 days to go hopefully!

Ooh only 2 days til V day for you :) how you feeling? x


----------



## Emerald87

Uncharacteristically fantastic. The magical 2nd tri energy has hit me just before 3rd tri starts lol! However that comes paired with renewed evening morning sickness and the inability to sleep due to dislocating hips.
My usual paranoia is at an all time low, I'm actually cleaning the house and looking forward to things. I dunno, something just clicked. I hope this lasts.
Wish I could celebrate V-day but we'll be on a plane to South Australia lol. Maybe tomorrow or the day after we'll make a big event of it - dinner etc.

How about you? Feeling well? Is she kicking much? Any updates on scans etc?


----------



## Katia-xO

Emerald87 said:


> Uncharacteristically fantastic. The magical 2nd tri energy has hit me just before 3rd tri starts lol! However that comes paired with renewed evening morning sickness and the inability to sleep due to dislocating hips.
> My usual paranoia is at an all time low, I'm actually cleaning the house and looking forward to things. I dunno, something just clicked. I hope this lasts.
> Wish I could celebrate V-day but we'll be on a plane to South Australia lol. Maybe tomorrow or the day after we'll make a big event of it - dinner etc.
> 
> How about you? Feeling well? Is she kicking much? Any updates on scans etc?

Lol sods law isn't it, get one good thing for a bad.. Awh, that's nice :) my energy is rubbish! I seem to have evaded the energy burst..

I'm feeling horrible still, hate being with the in laws and I'm going to have to sell my car so we can be out faster so worth it but I'm still not happy. She's still a lazy bugger, kicks every now and again.. Strong when she does though! We don't have scans after 20 weeks here, so no updates on that front x


----------



## Meaggers

Wooohoooo down to double digits!!!! On a not so bright note- I had to go to my Pcp today. Apparently I have a lung infection, sinus infection and ear infections in both ears. Between coughing and puking from coughing I sure hope my cervical length holds up. 

Hopefully since they gave me a z pack ill be well enough when baby furniture arrives on Thursday. Happy 4th of July to those in the States!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Meag, that sounds awful! I sure hope mine doesn't turn into that too. I want to be better by tomorrow! I pray you are better soon!


----------



## Islander

woop woop! Its my v-day!!!cant believe Im here...never thought I would be!also had a midwife appt today, but she was on holiday so I saw a male gp...he seemed very uncomfortable but ho hum. Everything looking well so thats good :)


----------



## bumpyplease

happy v day islander!

katia you are sooo close to 3rd tri!!

meags sorry about feeling so ill that sucks! hope you feel better soon! my nursery furniture is arriving tomorrow also! very excited!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh and happy 4th July to my american friends!


----------



## Meaggers

Happy vday islander!!


----------



## Emerald87

I think I'm one of the last (being 25th Oct)

It's V day!!!!

Happy v day for yesterday islander!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy V day Islander and Emerald!! :wohoo:


----------



## Emerald87

Only 1 more day mom2


----------



## Meaggers

Happy vday emerald!


----------



## Katia-xO

Can't believe we're all getting to and past this stage! All so close to third tri now ladies :) xx


----------



## bumpyplease

happy vday emerald and mom2!

yep nearly 3rd tri! cant believe it!

anyone feel like they are growing really quickly now?


----------



## Katia-xO

Yup! I feel huge now!! Carrying quite high so I look bigger than I would lower I think x


----------



## bumpyplease

im the opposite, carrying quite low! but i still feel like im getting big! (bump picture on the PAL after recurrent losses thread if you want to see!) P1605
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-1605.html

wonder if the old wives tale is true about carrying lower with a boy and higher with a girl!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am carrying low too and having a boy, but with DS#1 I carried him pretty much in the middle, but my belly was huge with him (and have a feeling it will be with this one ;))


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

V-Day!! :wohoo: We're getting so close ladies!!


----------



## Emerald87

Happy happy happy v day!!!!!!!!!!

Stupid BnB that was suppose to be all caps to express my excess enthusiasm!!!!


----------



## cazi77

Double digits day yey!

Lovely bump bumpy I think you are carrying low. Mine is right in the middle!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm quite high and round, I'll stick a pic on when I get on the laptop :) my iPad is a nightmare!

Awwww we're all hitting V day and double digits!! Congrats ladies :) x


----------



## Meaggers

Made it to 28 weeks!! WHOOOHOO!!!!!!!!

How's everyone doing?!


----------



## Emerald87

Not good. I bled and lost some plug last night. Haven't slept a wink. Emergency OB appointment
In an hour


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Emerald. I'm so sorry for the scare. Let us know what your OB says. I pray everything is just fine.


----------



## Meaggers

Emerald my thoughts and prayers are with you honey. Please let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Uber quick update

Got a lovely OBs/Gynae - clearly the industry hasn't crushed her soul yet lol. She listened and asked questions; she's the kind of doctor I hope to be once I've graduated.

She didn't like the sounds of my symptoms so she speculumed me - I'm still bleeding from the uterus or cervix (no obvious erosion on cervix but blood coming out). I have a cervix scan at 3.30 and if it's shortened or opened at all she's immediately admitting me for steroid shots. I'm calmly biding my time until then. Hopefully it's all a big false alarm; even if my cervix is OK I'm going to wonder where this blood is coming from?! I don't like unexplained blood loss :-/

I'll keep you updated


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck for your scan emerald xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Good luck emerald! I pray it's just something trivial and easily stopped x


----------



## Islander

good luck hun!!!xxx


----------



## lindblum

good luck emerald x


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Emerald! I hope that the bleeding is from your cervix and not related to placenta. I had bouts of light bleeding spotting (at various points thoughout my pregnancy, but most recently between 22-24 weeks) and have been checked a couple times, both of which turned out that it was from my cervix. Apparently I have a very "vascular" cervix that is prone to bleeding. It is so scary not knowing though.


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck with your scan Emerald :hugs:


----------



## Meaggers

I hope everything is okay Emerald and I hope everyone else is doing well also.

We had a 4d scan today:cloud9:. Thought I'd share a picture.
 



Attached Files:







394703_3553442881276_1647461380_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Islander

what a wee face!adorable!


----------



## lindblum

lovely meaggers, looks like a chubby one x


----------



## bumpyplease

how cute meaggers!!!

hows things emerald? have been thinking about you x


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Meaggers, how cute!!! I can't wait for mine now - only 4 weeks away!

Emerald, hope you're doing okay :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Meaggers- So cute!!

Emerald- Any news, hun?


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Hi ladies :flower: Sorry for jumping in, I found this thread a little late...

I've been looking for somewhere to voice this and this seems to be the place, it's playing on my mind...My first baby would have been turning 3 September 22nd (EDD), and this baby is due Oct 2nd....Can't stop hoping that this LO will come 11 days early and share my 1st baby's due date....Not sure if that's morbid or not :(

Hope you're all having healthy pregnancies x


----------



## Islander

its not at all!!my baby is due the day i found out we lost the last one...feel like its fate or something? sorry to hear of your loss but good luck with this one :) xxx


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Danielle. Welcome to the thread and I'm sorry about the loss of your little one. I agree with Islander that it very well could be fate. Our LO is due right around the time that we found out we were expecting our lost babe. It might be strange, but I'm comforted by that. 

Tweak, the 4d scan was the sweetest moment I've experienced thus far. I couldn't stop smiling. It was deff at cloud9 moment. I'm excited for you and your scan! I just know you'll love it!


----------



## Emerald87

Sorry for my delay beautiful ladies!! It's been an overly insane week. How can I be so busy yet time still go painfully slow??

The good news is, I've reached 3rd tri. I'm thrilled.

So as for the cervix; I finally got that second opinion and the lady doctor (over the phone) said the length is good and the funnel looking change is my uterus adjusting. She said it shouldn't be anything to be too concerned over yet. I get my routine growth scan at 30 weeks so we're double checking any changes then. After someone finally explaining what the change is, I feel better. It's not the perfect outcome but at least someone took the time to listen to me.
And nope, no evil scary boss-to-be in sight ;)
All swabs came back normal and urine is clear - also no GBS!!!

Bubs has been very active up until today. I could not wake her this morning no matter how hard I tried - I rolled, got up, walked around, drunk OJ, poked, jumped etc. She finally slugglishly started moving and I was almost up to the hospital worried about movements. She's improved a little today but not her usual self. There's been enough movement for me to deem this a "quiet day" rather than anything being wrong. If she's quiet again tomorrow I'm heading up though, just to double check it's not anything serious.

Meaggers, what a gorgeous little one!!

How is everyone else doing? Haven't seen Katia around?


----------



## Emerald87

Oh - and thanks so much for the warm wishes everyone. I couldn't have made it through with my sanity in check without you.


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm here emerald :) *waves* 

So glad alls looking better than before, congrats on third tri!

I've been so busy :( no kitchen at all for 2 weeks, sorting maternity pay out, trying to sell my car and changing doctors and other such stuff in the past couple of days. I'm exhausted, want everything to be over with! Xx


----------



## Emerald87

We have to sell our car too but DH is avoiding it (saying we have other "more important" things to do bla bla bla). I understand; I love our car too. It's a sports car and parting with it is admitting that "fun" part of our life is over until bubs grows up and moves out lol.


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh it's sad. It's only me giving my car up though, he's still having his and I'll be insured on that just not have it all the time :( we live in the middle of nowhere so it's going to be a hassle taking him to work when I want the car all day.. But needs must so we can live more comfortably x


----------



## Emerald87

We're buying a different car that DH doesn't consider as "exciting" lol.

But I agree - it's hard; but we have to make sacrifices for these babies eh?


----------



## Katia-xO

If my OH really wanted to save money, he'd get a cheaper car.. It's only me that's sacrificing mine :shrug: x


----------



## bumpyplease

so glad everything is looking ok emerald, was worried about youx


----------



## Islander

hello - im also selling my sports car!my parents have moved abraod and gave me thier 4x4.... hubby is selling his car too and spending the money on re-insulating and decorating the nursery...he has another car he will work on (hes a mechanic) and will use that... i will miss my wee yellow car though...its stupid to keep it though as I can no longer drive it comfortably and I cant actually get out of it without help!lol


----------



## Emerald87

Islander said:


> hello - im also selling my sports car!my parents have moved abraod and gave me thier 4x4.... hubby is selling his car too and spending the money on re-insulating and decorating the nursery...he has another car he will work on (hes a mechanic) and will use that... i will miss my wee yellow car though...its stupid to keep it though as *I can no longer drive it comfortably and I cant actually get out of it without help!*lol

Same here!! LOL - what have you got? I've got a Nissan 350Z. It's been my baby until this one was created.
It also has only 2 seats - problematic for a family of 3 :haha:


----------



## Islander

smart roadster...2 seats :) we also have 2 labradors so thing the grand vitara is nore suitable!lol


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha awh, 350z's are beautiful. My car is fairly big but it all seems to be back seats and not much boot so even though it's big hardly any pushchairs fit in there!! So the new car will be better for us xx


----------



## Meaggers

So glad everything turned out okay Emerald!


----------



## Emerald87

I wanted to make sure I got my goodbyes in now before potentially not being able to later. Pending the outcome of a polite PM I will (hopefully) be sending off this afternoon, I will probably be leaving BnB.

Don't worry - it's through no complication with my pregnancy. Things seem fine and we're travelling well. It is due to events which cannot be mentioned, as I would like this goodbye to remain posted and not deleted by a mod/admin.

I just wanted to say thank you all. Having a group who knows exactly how I've been feeling and who provides love and support has been wonderful. I could not have gotten to this stage of my pregnancy without all of you. Knowing the hurt of a loss combined with the miracle of a rainbow binds us together and even though I know none of you personally, I will always remember what it was like to be a part of a bittsweet group such as this.

Best of luck with the remainder of your pregnancies and well into motherhood. With August pending, it is only 2 and a bit months until we all meet out "*October Rainbow Babies*".

Hopefully I'll be around a bit longer but if not - hugs and kisses to each and every one of you.


----------



## juicyrainbows

I'm a little late to finding this thread, but I lost my first baby on October 15th 2011, my new due date is October 25th 2012. I hope you're all having a lovely 9 months :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome juicy!

Hope everything's ok emerald? If you do leave you will be missed xx


----------



## lindblum

good luck emerald, hope everything is ok x

hello juicyrainbows x


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Juicy


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome juicy! 

Good luck Emerald - I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Welcome, Juicy. We share a due date! Happy third trimester!


----------



## Jleanne

Hi Everyone,

Nice to know im not alone with my October rainbow baby. Its amazing so many women all due the same month. 
We lost our little boy last year on August 1st. We are now expecting another boy! 
We are due October 27th!! We have names him Knight Finley and i just cant wait to meet him!!!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Jleanne! I'm sorry about the loss of your little boy and so excited for you that you're having a little rainbow baby! Welcome to the thread. It's been moving extremely slowly lately. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Anyone want to share bump pics? Lindblum your bump looks fabulous in your avatar!!


----------



## Jleanne

Thanks Meaggers! It so exciting just want wait to meet him. Heres my most recent bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







376579_10152182677190107_864499482_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Meaggers

LOVE IT! Very cute! I'll post mine as soon as I get on to a regular computer. I feel like I've turned in to a whale though even though I've only gained 16 lbs total so far.


----------



## Meaggers

Ok Still haven't posted the bump pic, but I will. I never seem to get to a normal computer. How is everyone doing? This thread has been dormant for several weeks now. Is everyone still hanging in there?!


----------



## lindblum

yep im still here :)

I always had in the back of my mind that I wouldn't be taking this baby home. I was planning to take 6 newborn nappies in the hospital bag but couldn't bring myself to open the pack of nappies so I could give them to someone else if need be. Well i opened them last week. I'm feeling kinda silly about that now but I'm starting to get really excited now.

Next month is October!!! :D :D


----------



## lindblum

and bump pic taken today at 32+1 :)

jleanne, our stairs look the same 
 



Attached Files:







20120904_006_32+1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tweak0605

You look great lindblum!! 

I still can't believe we're all due next month! And if babies come early, they could be here this month! Crazy!


----------



## lindblum

do you think yours will be early?

I think i'm going to have mine around the 39 week mark as my others kids were both born at 39+2. I hope i don't go over, i really want an October baby!


----------



## Tweak0605

I wouldn't mind her coming early! My original due date last year was September 28th, so I'd love to have her on that day. But, she probably won't be early. With my blood pressure issues though, I doubt they'll let me go too far over.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi ladies!! I am still here, twins are doing great! Really having to slow down now though. I often wonder if I'll make it to October - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Meaggers

I'm so glad ya'll are doing well! Here is my 34 week bump pic. 

Lindblum- love the bump :) I know what you mean about it being hard to open things and pack bags. I've been battling myself quite a bit to try and stay excited and not let the fear/worry overcome me. I'm having a shower here in 2 weeks, and I guess in the back of my mind I keep questioning whether or not I should have a shower just in case ya know? I'm doing my best though to stay happy/excited and as time passes I'm getting more and more excited that this just really might happen! I even finally packed my hospital bag-including his stuff.
 



Attached Files:







556661_3606398809007_1286089322_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lindblum

your bump looks gorgeous x hope the shower goes well! I've also finished with the hospital bag and just put it in the spare room where I can't see it :p

hope4bfp, congrats on 33 weeks, hope they stay in til 37 :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Cute bump Meaggers! I still need to pack my hospital bag. I should really get on the ball with it, just in case. 

Well, we had an ultrasound today since I've been having BP issues. She's measuring around 5 lbs 3 oz, and 55th percentile. And she's head down! Hopefully she stays that way! BP was good at today's appt too, 112/70.


----------



## lindblum

thats great news tweak! glad to hear your bp is better too x


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just thought I would stop in to tell you all the good news. As many of you may remember I was part of this thread edd Halloween. 

Well I am now 18 weeks pregnant and expecting a baby girl. 

Just had to share it with you all. x


----------



## lindblum

congrats on your little girl debzie! x


----------



## Islander

congrats debzie!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

How are you ladies? Getting excited? Nervous? I'm getting both! I don't have the nursery ready, but I am having a shower on the 23rd so hopefully everything will come together before she comes!


----------



## Wilfbown

Morning ladies! I'm still here! Lovely bumps and congrats to you Debz. 
How are you all feeling? I find out tomorrow if LO will arrive by c section THIS WEEK (35wks)!! I've not had a straight forward pregnancy....low iron, low b12, polyhydramnios, macrosome ?? ( big baby syndrome ) and now shocking spd but still going. Baby is way above the 95th centile; AC measuring 40 weeks and est weight of 7lb 3oz at 33+2 (eek). If the growth rate has continued as it was, they will intervene. Baby was also breech at my last scan and midwife thinks transverse now. I'm back at the hospital tomorrow and will know more then. It's getting very uncomfortable! I'm sooo excited though! Xxx


----------



## lindblum

Hi hope everyone is well. 
It's my would of been due date today. I am grateful and know I'm lucky to be pregnant but I can't help but think I could've been holding that baby right now.


----------



## Katia-xO

lindblum said:


> Hi hope everyone is well.
> It's my would of been due date today. I am grateful and know I'm lucky to be pregnant but I can't help but think I could've been holding that baby right now.

:hugs: my bub was due the middle/end of Aug, I'd definitely have mine by now but instead I'm waiting an extra few weeks. Stay strong, this baby needs you to be happy x

Update on me:
Baby was breech/transverse/head down within 20 minutes at my 36wk appointment.. So I'm going to talk about my options with a consultant on Friday. Won't do an ECV because she gets distressed too easily, looking like a section but we'll see!

How're the rest of you? It's been quiet here!! x


----------



## lindblum

katia - wow your baby has a lot of room to move! is your bump quite big?


----------



## Katia-xO

lindblum said:


> katia - wow your baby has a lot of room to move! is your bump quite big?

Nope I'm measuring 32 weeks! But I've been consistently a few weeks behind since they started measuring me and from scans she's just a small un & has lots of room still :dohh: x


----------



## Meaggers

Any earliy little ones as of yet? We're all sooooo close! I'm getting more and more excited everyday. The doctor said I'm officially full-term so anytime he wants to come out is perfectly fine from here on out. If he doesn't come before 39 weeks I'll be getting induced. So two weeks or less left! Woohoo! Last appointment (yesterday morning) I was 80% effaced and cervix was soft and thin, baby's head very low, but not dialated at all as of yet. 

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## lindblum

tired and in pain :( i have really painful bh. I had an appointment on wednesday and yay baby is head down, not engaged and not back to back. midwife said she doesn't think labour will be more than 10hrs so im really relieved about that. 

meagers, good luck, all sounds good. Hopefully baby will come before the induction date. I've not got anything against being induced, it's just that it's kind of exciting when you go into labour and realise so :)


----------



## Twinkie210

My little man is still breech, so I have an elective c-section scheduled for Friday the 28th! That is if little guy doesn't decide he wants to come sooner ;) So a week or less for me!


----------



## Tweak0605

Can't believe how close we all are!!

I had a doc appt Wednesday. He checked me and my cervix was thin, 50% effaced, and 1 cm dilated. I've been walking lots so hoping for more progress next week. Doctor was pretty happy with that though!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi everyone, loving all the bump pics!!

Sorry I haven't posted much lately....I have been very busy with a NEWBORN!!!

I ended up having Alfie by emergency c sec on 7th sept at 34 weeks pregnant. I was rushed to hospital in agony with severe tummy pains and they suspected placenta abruption so wanted to deliver straight away I was so scared! When they opened me up they found it wasn't that but I had a litre of blood in my tummy!!! It's very rare but as my uterus was growing it was attaching to the side of my abdomen and causing tears! I lost 2 litres of blood overall and the op was very complicated. I then suffered complications after and got really sick. I was in hospital for a week and Alfie in the special care baby unit for 11 days. He weighed 5lb 3 at birth which was good for 34 weeks.

We are now both home, have both fully recovered and I'm loving being a mummy! It's hard work but definitely worth it! I just can't believe he is here and 2 weeks old and my due date wasn't even until 18th October!!!!

Good luck to everyone else with their upcoming births xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations bumpy!

I am so sorry to hear that you had such a difficult time but sounds like you are doing great now!

Enjoy this special time with your little boy :hugs:


----------



## Islander

wow!sorry it was so scary bumpy!but congratulations!!!


----------



## lindblum

congratulations bumpy, glad you are both ok.
sorry you had complications, hope you are recovering well xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks girls!

Can't wait to hear about more births....won't be long now!!!


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats bumpy...how traumatic. Glad all is well.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. My c section is scheduled for 8th Oct at 39 wks due to baby Jonah being so big (if he doesn't come earlier) so 2 weeks today! Very scared but excited as well.

Have started getting loads of tightenings and period like cramps so something's happening down there! 

xXx


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats bumpy!!! Glad you all are doing well!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

Got my date today ladies! 3rd Oct will be my bubs birthday :) scared!!! Hope you're all well, it's been quiet xx


----------



## Wilfbown

Woohoo!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It's October!!!

Not long now ladies...only 2 more sleeps for you Katia xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Wilfbown said:


> Woohoo!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It's October!!!
> 
> Not long now ladies...only 2 more sleeps for you Katia xxx

I knowwwwwww! :happydance:

How you doing? xx


----------



## lindblum

good luck katia! hope you have everything ready x


----------



## Islander

good luck katia!


----------



## cazi77

So excited its october! I'm being induced on thursday so hopefully i'l have my baby by the end of the week!


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck to the girls who are having their babies this week!! Can't wait to hear your birth stories and see pictures xoxo


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you all!

Nope her bedrooms not done in the slightest! But got everything else sorted, only got my section date this time last week so I've been running about getting everything ready the past few days.. Her crib is sat ready for her in our room & the Moses basket is downstairs all happy waiting lol.

Can't wait to see all of our babies! x


----------



## brambram

Meaggers said:


> I'm so glad ya'll are doing well! Here is my 34 week bump pic.
> 
> Lindblum- love the bump :) I know what you mean about it being hard to open things and pack bags. I've been battling myself quite a bit to try and stay excited and not let the fear/worry overcome me. I'm having a shower here in 2 weeks, and I guess in the back of my mind I keep questioning whether or not I should have a shower just in case ya know? I'm doing my best though to stay happy/excited and as time passes I'm getting more and more excited that this just really might happen! I even finally packed my hospital bag-including his stuff.

Hi meaggers! 

I haven't seen you on the thread you started way back in May when you were worried about your short cervix and preterm labour! I was wondering what ever happened to you. Look how far you've come...Wow you're 38 weeks and 5 days! Well into full term. Congratulations girl. And good luck!! Can't wait to hear all about it...such inspiration.

And your bump looks great :)


----------



## lindblum

Hey katia hope you are ok, must be quite nervous? take it easy today x


----------



## Katia-xO

lindblum said:


> Hey katia hope you are ok, must be quite nervous? take it easy today x

Hiiii! I'm ok thanks, yeah very nervous though! I'm doing absolutely nothing today :) don't think it's hit me that a baby is coming out tomorrow! Feels so strange. I'm ready for her now though, had horrible spd the past few weeks I can't even turn over in bed :(

How're you? Xx


----------



## lindblum

I've got a really bad cough that pulls the muscles under my bump, hope this cold goes soon.
hopefully the spd will disappear after baby is born. babies change really quickly in the first two hours after birth, if you can, get your birthing partner to take loads of photos x

Make sure you take a last bump pic or vid! x


----------



## Katia-xO

lindblum said:


> I've got a really bad cough that pulls the muscles under my bump, hope this cold goes soon.
> hopefully the spd will disappear after baby is born. babies change really quickly in the first two hours after birth, if you can, get your birthing partner to take loads of photos x
> 
> Make sure you take a last bump pic or vid! x

Awh no :( I'm dreading getting ill in the next few weeks! I don't want to be sneezy :nope: hope it goes soon for you!

OH wants to video it! Not sure if I'm keen lol..

Ooh I know lol taken a "last" pic today, gunna spend all day just relaxing and trying to enjoy the last day of it being just me whilst OH is at work! Eek xx


----------



## Meaggers

It's OCTOBER! :happydance::happydance:

Linblum- Sorry about your cold and painful BH- I've had a few of those myself and keep wondering if this is it...it never is :haha:

Twinkie- How did your c-section go? I hope everything went well for you. Can't wait to hear an update.

Tweak- We're sooo close!! 50% and 1cm is great. I'm at 70% and a fingertip which I'm assuming is 1cm:shrug: 

Bumpy- Wow! Congrats!! I think you are the thread's first rainbow!!! :happydance: You must be on cloud 9 right now. I'm so happy for you. :cloud9:

Wilfbown- Oct 8th is soooo close! I'm so excited for you. Please keep us updated! 

Cazi- Glood luck honey! Just 2 days!! :hugs: 

Bram- Hi! Just posted on the other thread. It's been hard to get to a computer latey. Keep hangin in there. 32 weeks is a great milestone!!! 

Katia- Good luck tomorrow!!!!!! You're in my thoughts! Post lots of pictures!!!!

AFM- We set an induction date today :happydance: If he doesn't come before that- He'll be born on October 11th. For a date of 10/11/12 :haha: I'm soooo happy and nervous. This will be the longest week ever!


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck today katia hoping your LO is safe in your arms already!!! 

Sounds like we are ready for an influx of babies....can't wait!!!

I can't believe my little man will be a month old on Sunday....time certainly flies when you are having fun !


----------



## lindblum

katia, hope you are recovering well and enjoying cuddles with your baby x

bumpy happy one month to your baby, hope he is doing well and feeding loads x

how is everyone else? feels like it's just a waiting game now :p


----------



## cazi77

Just a quick update had my a baby girl on october 4th - Freya 6lb 3oz! Went into labour 12 hours before I was due for induction!! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## lindblum

Congratulations cazi!


----------



## Islander

congrats cazi!!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

Yup I had her! Isabelle Alexa, born at 4:47pm on Wed weighing a tidgy 5lb13 at 39+1! Her blood sugars caused concern cos she's so little but she seems happy + thriving now, we only came home yesterday and my phone didn't work at hospital to update anybody before now :nope: was horrible but worth it! I ended up on a drip cos I was dehydrated and I was projectile vomiting after the op, ew.

Recovery wise its going okay and my scar is healing well. Got told to stop doing so much by the health visitor today though cos its day 3 and I've walked up and downstairs about 8 times today :dohh: want to stay mobile but then need a wee and need to go back upstairs, its so hard! Pain wise isn't too bad, I'm just uncomfortable - its hard to think I had major surgery so soon ago!

Breastfeeding wise, we had a little nightmare.. She was amazing at first latched first time every time and fed really well, her blood sugar was too low so they topped her up with formula so she didn't need a drip and she wasn't interested in boob after that and wouldn't latch properly making me bleed then she started feeding every half hour for 20min a time so was reopening them and I spent all the second night crying with her! Day 3 today I've given her formula and I've waited til my nipples healed and have started expressing! So best of both worlds til she will latch again, if she doesn't at least I tried and she had 2 days of colostrum and will now have a few bm bottles a day :)

Sorry for the massive message! Hope you're all well!! xx


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats Cazi and Katia! :happydance: Great news.

My c section is in the morning. Have to be there for 7am. Eeekkk! It's very strange to think Jonah will be here tomorrow. Any advice Katia? Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats katia! 
Wild make sure you have a nighty, I had a few pjs but they didn't work with my wound! Oh and lots of massive pants! Good luck Hun x


----------



## Katia-xO

Wilfbown said:


> Congrats Cazi and Katia! :happydance: Great news.
> 
> My c section is in the morning. Have to be there for 7am. Eeekkk! It's very strange to think Jonah will be here tomorrow. Any advice Katia? Xxx

Thank you :)

Advice, umm.. Expect to be delayed, I was there from 8am and only had her at 4:47pm because there were a lot of women who needed stitches/forceps/emergency sections, take things to keep you occupied! And afterwards get up as soon as legs regain feeling, helped me a lot or I'd still be scared to get up now! Good luck :) xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I think I forgot to update on this thread... sorry!

Liam Oliver was born at 9:48am on September 28th and weighed 9lb 6oz and was 21 inches long. He actually had flipped to footling breech by the time I delivered. Because of this my Dr. said I made a good choice with the c-section, that the version would have bee very risky, since footling breech babies have a higher risk of getting tangled in the cord (that and he had a 15in head at birth- I am glad I didn't have to push that out my hoo hoo ;)) The c-section went fine and recovery was alot easier than I thought it would be! Little guy had low blood suger at birth, but it was corrected with a little supplement. He also had jaundice, but luckily didn't need photo therapy. I was able to breastfeed him for a week, but then he started refusing to nurse, so I have been pumping and bottle feeding. He eats like a champ! He already eats 3-4oz every 3 hrs and I think he is ready to eat a little more at a time!

Here is a pic:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow! Lots of babies being born!!! Congratulations, ladies!!!

I'm doing well, with no signs of impending labor. I'm not due till the 25th, so I guess that's okay. :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congratulations cazi and Katia! 

Twinkie, he's beautiful! Glad it went well!

Wilf, hope everything goes well!!

I'm still hanging in there. Due Friday, but really no signs that she's gonna come soon. Had a contraction yesterday after doing some shopping, but nothing after that. Maybe a couple last night too. Guess I'll find out at my appt today if there's any progress.


----------



## lindblum

congrats on all the new babies!

wilfbown, hope everything went well x


----------



## Meaggers

Congrats Cazi and Katia!! 
Wilbown I hope today went well for you! Can't wait for an update! 
Twinkie he's beautfiul! Congrats! 

I'm counting down the days until Thursday the 11th. There's so much pressure I can hardly walk. I'll have my last appointment tomorrow for a cervical check before the induction. With all this pain I sure hope it's done something. lol. Seeing these baby pictures and hearing all of the good news on this thread brings tears to my eyes! I'm sooo excited and happy for everyone here. We're so blessed to have our little rainbows coming out left and right.


----------



## rm16

Hi everyone! Isabelle arrived a little early, 29/9/12. She weighed 6lb 9oz and we are so happy with her :) Definitely worth every bit of worry and stress :) Wishing all who are still waiting lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## Islander

congrats rm16!!


----------



## Meaggers

Congrats rm!


----------



## lindblum

congrats rm16! x


----------



## CeeCeeW11

Twinkie210 said:


> I think I forgot to update on this thread... sorry!
> 
> Liam Oliver was born at 9:48am on September 28th and weighed 9lb 6oz and was 21 inches long. He actually had flipped to footling breech by the time I delivered. Because of this my Dr. said I made a good choice with the c-section, that the version would have bee very risky, since footling breech babies have a higher risk of getting tangled in the cord (that and he had a 15in head at birth- I am glad I didn't have to push that out my hoo hoo ;)) The c-section went fine and recovery was alot easier than I thought it would be! Little guy had low blood suger at birth, but it was corrected with a little supplement. He also had jaundice, but luckily didn't need photo therapy. I was able to breastfeed him for a week, but then he started refusing to nurse, so I have been pumping and bottle feeding. He eats like a champ! He already eats 3-4oz every 3 hrs and I think he is ready to eat a little more at a time!
> 
> Here is a pic:
> View attachment 491441

He is adorable! Congrats! I haven't talked to you in the 6 months or more! We still haven't had any luck with seeing a fertility doctor changing meds to femera and noveril hcg injections and IUI,This is our that cycle for this then it goes on to daily injections with the current medications and IUI or IVF! I thought for sure this was our month but AF came to town this am!;( I'm so truly happy for you!!!!;)


----------



## Wilfbown

Congrats Twinkie and rm16! Well done.

Baby Jonah was born by c section on Monday 8th October weighing 8lb 3oz so not as big as expected. At home recovering now. Baby is doing really well. Good luck to those of you still waiting to meet your rainbow babies xxx


----------



## lindblum

congrats wilf, glad to hear you are both doing well x


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats wilf x


----------



## lindblum

had my baby on the 20th :) she was born at 38+2 and 2.8kg/6.2lbs

hope everyone else is doing well :)
 



Attached Files:







poppy.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations! She's beautiful!

AFM- Still pregnant, due this Thursday. Deciding whether or not to induce. :-(


----------



## lindblum

Lately everyone over in the third tri board are going into natural labour the day before their induction due date! I hope it goes the same for you x


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Ladies! Congrats to everyone who has had their lil' ones. They're absolutely adorable! I'm so excited for this thread and our little rainbows. I'm sorry it's taken me so long to update- been a busy and sleep deprived mama. 

We had Hunter as planned on 10/11/12! He's my world and we're just so in love with him! :cloud9: I went in the night before to help ripen my cervix a little further before they induced with pitocin. The ripener ended up putting me in labor and I was contracting every minute and forty-five seconds. All was well until later that morning when I stopped responding at 4 1/2 cm. My bloodpressure went up to 190 over 98 and Shortly thereafter baby's heart rate dropped and he wasn't responding well to the contractions. I ended up having an emergency c-section- they didn't even have time to allow me to get completely numb so I felt almost everything :cry:. It turned out that my pelvic opening was too small and the baby was deeply stuck! They got him out though and he scored 9 on both apgars! :happydance: He's healthy as a horse and packing on the pounds. As for me I'm recovering really well and the scar is healing nicely. I did get PUPPS right ater delivery and it's almost completely gone. I aso gained about 10 extra pounds after the surgery due to fluid build up and swelling. As of today I'm down 20 yay! But that's only about half of the fluid as I'm still horribly swollen. 

Sorry so long! :) I hope everyone is enjoying their lil ones and those who are still waiting Good Luck and I've got you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lindblum- Thank you. My induction was scheduled for tomorrow morning, but hubby and I have been trying all the natural induction methods and they seem to be working. Hubby can tell a definite difference in my cervix, so we decided to cancel the induction and give it a few more days! Praying labor comes soon!

Meaggers- Thank you so much for sharing your birth story! Congratulations on your little one! Sorry you had to have a scary and painful c- section!


----------



## Emerald87

Hi ladies. It's been a long time. Congratulations to everyone and their rainbows. I'm so thrilled for you!!

We were due today. I had an induction booked but like mom2, I've cancelled to give it a couple more days. My cervix is very primed and I hope she comes of her own accord. She has until the 29th.

Hope to be updating soon with good news.

Xxx to all.


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats on all the new bubbas and good luck to those that are still waiting!

Meaggers I had the same prob with fluid retention after my emergency c sec I also contracted something called paralytic ilius as the surgery was so complicated which caused my bowels to completely shut down! A week after having my ill man I still weighed the same as before I had had him but then the following week i lost 15lb as the swelling and water retention disappeared. Praying your swelling goes down soon.

Sleep deprivation sucks doesn't it!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida Elizabeth arrived on Sunday 28th at 6.04am after 13 hours weighing in at 8lb 10oz. Was induced for foetal distress (HR kept dropping in utero) - it was touch and go at the end but I got her out myself without intervention just in time :) (just as the doc rushed into the room haha!!)


----------



## lindblum

congratulations emerald x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Emerald, so happy for you! I'm glad she came and is healthy!

Our daughter, Gloriana Michelle, came October 31st at 7:58pm after a pitocin induction that took 10 hours. She just did not want to come! We started pitocin at 10am, my cervix was at 3cm and stayed that way until about 6:30pm! I got an epidural at 4:30pm when the contractions got strong, but it wore off by 7pm so I did all the dilating and pushing with no pain relief! Yikes!
Gloriana came face up and shoulders parallel to the floor. I wouldn't recommend it! By far my most painful and difficult delivery, and recovery. But she is a blessing and worth it all. So beautiful and sweet!
 



Attached Files:







Gloriana's first hair styling.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1









Glori in zebra stripes.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats all :D xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats everyone!!

Our little girl, Abbigail Nichole, arrived 10/17/12 at 1:42 pm. Almost 23 hrs of labor, and 3 hours of pushing. Needed the vacuum to help get her out at the very end. She spent 18 hrs in the nursery and needed antibiotics due to a high fever I spiked and she also needed oxygen due to swallowing some amniotic fluid. But she's beautiful and perfect. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/100MEDIA36IMAG0290.jpg

2 weeks old!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0309.jpg


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tweak, that sounds like an awful delivery. :cry: but she is lovely and well worth it, I'm sure! Congratulations!


----------

